# The Compass Thread (New)



## Currawong

Due to the old thread being broken by a forum glitch (you can't view the last posts, and making a regular post sends you into an infinite loop), this is a new one. The cause of the bug is known, so there's no need to discuss it.

 Anyway...

*Please check these two links and the FAQ first:

 Audio-gd's web page for the Compass here.*

 and:

*My main Compass FAQ I've written up and posted here.*

 If you have a question about shipping times, _please email Audio-gd_. They are the only people who can give you accurate information.


----------



## jlaakso

Unfortunately I'm not able to verify this from the original thread, but I remember users reporting this:

 just ran over 350hr mark on the burn-in and I noticed the sound change dramatically. very flat, uninvolving and very bass shy. Gone is the dynamic yet a bit mellow sound with huge soundstage.

 I have been running pink noise from computer 24/7 for over two weeks now, occasionally listening music for couple of hours just to test the effects of burn-in. In original thread I stated that I'm not a big believer in burning in equipment, but damn does the compass change! At the moment it is very dull to listen to. First it was a bit grainy, very forward and in your face. It settled down approx in 50 hour mark and got relaxed on 100hr mark or so.

 Now I'm just waiting for this teenage fallout to end and the compass to reach it's adulthood


----------



## moodyrn

This is normal. Everything you mentioned will return, but it will be much more refined and you will get more of it.


----------



## Gatto

so this amp isn't good out of the box, gets good and then gets flat and then gets better? sounds annoying to me


----------



## fluffygdog95

All I have had to test the Compass so far is some HD555s. I have a feeling I will be quite happy when I get the HD650s.


----------



## Skorpitarius

I am at about the same hour mark for burn-in with my Compass with continous music and occasional test pattern? sounds playing thru it and my 'phones(low volume) .
 I'm hearing the same kind of up and down changes sonically and dynamically ...there is a nice liquidity in the mid range and upper low end(with what I can hear anyway and with what music i'm listening to...)
 My ears are more accustomed to it and I think some of this burn in stuff is just your brain kind of growing around its sound and whatever ....
 I am very happy with it ... I am somewhat curious as to the degree of improvement with the c2c and dacmk3, etcetra but from what I read, they are not night/day improvements over the Compass .


----------



## Superfrag

I cant wait for my compass to come tomorrow.
 Will start burning it ASAP..


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fluffygdog95* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All I have had to test the Compass so far is some HD555s. I have a feeling I will be quite happy when I get the HD650s._

 

I can guarantee you that you'll be happy.
 Going from HD555 to HD650 is a huge step.
 Also, HD650 and Compass go verry well together.


----------



## elbuzzard

cant kill the Compass thread! 
 was that the most viewd thread ever? over 300,000. 
 ill take credit for about 1000 or so.


----------



## dBs

XD Im gone for a month to graduate and move and you guys go and break the thread! Good job! =P


----------



## elbuzzard

ok zero thread is DOUBLE the compass thread.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so this amp isn't good out of the box, gets good and then gets flat and then gets better? sounds annoying to me_

 

It's a odd fact of life for Audio-gd gear, it's all over the map until it settles. Once it settles it's no longer annoying..................

 Magnepan planars are equally annoying until the 500 hour mark....I can name all kinds of annoying gear that requires an annoying period of burn in...one thing is for sure...nobody likes being annoyed by annoying gear...what makes things worse though is being annoyed by annoying music played back on an annoying incompletely burned in piece of kit which by design, is in itself, annoying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Superfrag

lol, that was confusing..
 any burn in tips!?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superfrag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol, that was confusing..
 any burn in tips!?_

 

I managed to annoy myself with that post....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just keep listening is my advice. The change is quite apparent once you get there.

 Peete.


----------



## Currawong

I can confirm that the burn-in can be done just by leaving the unit switched on, without music playing, if you want to waste energy that way.


----------



## Wankerfx

I thought I was banned from that thread or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Anyway, mine should be arriving within a week or so! I'll be combining the Compass with Grado 325i's and Denon D2000's.


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a odd fact of life for Audio-gd gear, it's all over the map until it settles. Once it settles it's no longer annoying..................

 Magnepan planars are equally annoying until the 500 hour mark....I can name all kinds of annoying gear that requires an annoying period of burn in...one thing is for sure...nobody likes being annoyed by annoying gear...what makes things worse though is being annoyed by annoying music played back on an annoying incompletely burned in piece of kit which by design, is in itself, annoying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 






 that definitely shouldn't have made me laugh as much as it did

 oh I mentioned this in my K701 amp thread but I might as well toss it up for opinion here, the compass amp was on sale which I (it figures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) missed, now it would cost me about $390 to get this amp, is it still worth it?


----------



## tehdoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 that definitely shouldn't have made me laugh as much as it did

 oh I mentioned this in my K701 amp thread but I might as well toss it up for opinion here, the compass amp was on sale which I (it figures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) missed, now it would cost me about $390 to get this amp, is it still worth it?_

 

speaking as someone who would have been, just ~6 weeks ago, horrified at spending more than $30 bucks on headphones--much less an amplifier--yes, it's worth it.


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tehdoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_speaking as someone who would have been, just ~6 weeks ago, horrified at spending more than $30 bucks on headphones--much less an amplifier--yes, it's worth it._

 

Lol. That was me, too. And now look, I am already considering buying Grado SR80. Although I have not recieved mine (as in compass, not grado) to comment on whether it is worth it.


 -Nkk


----------



## zeroibis

Figured I should repost my question on this thread:

 So now that I am at the 351 mark I got a question, how long does it take for just the OPA to burn in. I now want to start burning in the moon and then the sun. Unfortunately, my quiet computer is still dead in the water so I am just trucking along in the burn in hoping to get that dam thing fixed so I can really enjoy my music.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 that definitely shouldn't have made me laugh as much as it did

 oh I mentioned this in my K701 amp thread but I might as well toss it up for opinion here, the compass amp was on sale which I (it figures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) missed, now it would cost me about $390 to get this amp, is it still worth it?_

 

I figured I'd have a little fun with the "annoying" aspects of this hobby which is chock full of annoying things...I didn't mean anything personal by it and I'm glad it gave you a chuckle or two as that was the original intent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worth it ? Yeah I think so but if you've already got a good dac you might want to go up the ladder to the C-2C or something comparable.

 It's a good entry level device though even if the burn in period is annoyingly (is that a word ?) long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeroibis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Figured I should repost my question on this thread:

 So now that I am at the 351 mark I got a question, how long does it take for just the OPA to burn in. I now want to start burning in the moon and then the sun. Unfortunately, my quiet computer is still dead in the water so I am just trucking along in the burn in hoping to get that dam thing fixed so I can really enjoy my music._

 

350 hours per OPA, hate to say.......hope you get your 'puter fixed up to your liking. I've had horrible problems with Seagate drives this year, the infamous 7200.11 series firmware bug bit me hard in the backside just a week and half ago (took 400 cd's of FLAC files with it)....talk about a bummer. What took out your 'puter ?

 Peete.


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I figured I'd have a little fun with the "annoying" aspects of this hobby which is chock full of annoying things...I didn't mean anything personal by it and I'm glad it gave you a chuckle or two as that was the original intent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worth it ? Yeah I think so but if you've already got a good dac you might want to go up the ladder to the C-2C or something comparable.

 It's a good entry level device though even if the burn in period is annoyingly (is that a word ?) long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 

I don't have a DAC so it sounds like this is a good idea for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , just curious, what was the sale price that I missed by a few days?


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have a DAC so it sounds like this is a good idea for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , just curious, what was the sale price that I missed by a few days?_

 

I think it was $258.00 +shipping (USD). Glad I snagged one at that price when I did.


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wankerfx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it was $258.00 +shipping (USD). Glad I snagged one at that price when I did._

 

ahh that makes me want to cry, I can't believe I missed that


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have a DAC so it sounds like this is a good idea for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , just curious, what was the sale price that I missed by a few days?_

 

It was a introduction price that was extended an extra 4 weeks. 

 Peete.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Can you guys clear up something that is (annoyingly?) confusing me ? It has to do with super mode and with the Pre-amp on/off switch. I'll ask situationaly (can tell thats not a word, its underlined in red): lets say I have super mode on. This means I can connect a digital in and get an analog out from the DAC out without any amplification. Does this mean that DAC out does nothing when super mode is not on? And what can I expect to hear if I hook my headphones straight to the DAC out in super mode? Nothing since its not amped? What if I plug my headphones into the jack in the compass in super mode? 

 And pre-amp: is this an in or an out? I'm guessing in, since DAC out is basically what you would get out of a pre-amp (at least in my understanding of what a pre amp does). In that case why wouldn't you just hook it up to the analog-in? This pre-amp thing is buggin me out!

 Thanks for any help guys!
 Ordered mine last week to go with my new Denon D2000s (woodied woot!) and my veteran SR-60s. I also hope it'll sound good with my Livewires but don't know what to expect.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Oh and I'm pissed that I missed that $258 by like 3 daye >:-O


----------



## tehdoom

to answer what i'm pretty certain of: when super mode is off, you are effectively connecting the dac out to the amp's line in, thus you are right--when super mode is off, the dac out does nothing.

 if you hooked up to the headphone jack while in super mode (assuming you've got a source hooked up to the dac and not the amp) you would hear nothing; you're plugging your phones into an amp without a source.

 to give tentative answers as to what i'm unsure of: as far as dac out vs pre amp (it's an out), you'd connect the dac out to another amplifier if you preferred this other amplifier to the compass', and it needed an analog signal. you'd connect the pre amp out to a power amplifier for, say, speakers, thus enabling use of the compass' volume control while the second amp did gain boost.


----------



## jlaakso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ezzieyguywuf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you guys clear up something that is (annoyingly?) confusing me ? It has to do with super mode and with the Pre-amp on/off switch. I'll ask situationaly (can tell thats not a word, its underlined in red): lets say I have super mode on. This means I can connect a digital in and get an analog out from the DAC out without any amplification. Does this mean that DAC out does nothing when super mode is not on? And what can I expect to hear if I hook my headphones straight to the DAC out in super mode? Nothing since its not amped? What if I plug my headphones into the jack in the compass in super mode? 

 And pre-amp: is this an in or an out? I'm guessing in, since DAC out is basically what you would get out of a pre-amp (at least in my understanding of what a pre amp does). In that case why wouldn't you just hook it up to the analog-in? This pre-amp thing is buggin me out!
 ._

 

Pre-amp out is just what it is, a pre-amp out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can control volume and connect it to power amplifier. DAC out is just line level out, like a CD player or other source which would be connected to your integrated or pre-amp (separated equipment). DAC out is not same as preamp since you cannot control to volume. With the switch in the back you can control whether you use preamp out or headphone out. Not sure if you can use them at the same time.

 In super mode pre-amp out does not work with source connected to DAC since DAC and amplification is separated. If You connect other source to line-in, you can use pre-amp out.

 What I figured out from Currawong's FAQ (on the first post) DAC out does not work when not in super-mode.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Alright thanks guys! That really answered my question except for that last line in jlaakso's post:

  Quote:


 What I figured out from Currawong's FAQ (on the first post) DAC out does not work when not in super-mode. 
 

Oh nevermind, I misread it the first time. That does make sense 


 edit: another question- how do you hook up, say, an mp3 player to this thing? The HP out of my D2 doesn't have an L and an R. Do I have to split it?


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_350 hours per OPA, hate to say.......hope you get your 'puter fixed up to your liking. I've had horrible problems with Seagate drives this year, the infamous 7200.11 series firmware bug bit me hard in the backside just a week and half ago (took 400 cd's of FLAC files with it)....talk about a bummer. What took out your 'puter ?

 Peete._

 

Got a p6t deluxe a few months backed ran fine for a while and then died on me. RMA on that was failure b/c I did not send it with the pin protector. Bunch of crap because it was not like any of the pins were bent even after they sent it back to me. I then bought another one and it was DOA and now after going months without my big computer (that already cost over $5000) I am done with that board. Tonight I am ordering a p6t7 ws supercomputer, hopefully it will not be DOA. Then I am going to rma my new pt6 and use it as a backup. But I have had my share of problems with HDDs too had a RAID 0 fail on my once so now I keep everything backed up on RAID 5. Also I even lost a RAID 1 to a corrupt driver (what I get for a cheep raid card, luckily the one I use in my big computers is high end). I am hoping to get a win home server up and running so that I can auto backup all my important docs on a totally independent system. 

 I am just glad that this hobby does not have such a high failure rate lol. Probably helps that water and overclocking is not involved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also thanks for the info on the burn in, by the way how many hours is one hour of pink noise worth? Is it like 1.1 or even 1.5 hours? I am just interested because people say it burns in faster but if you do not know how much faster at least even a decent estimate than it seams sort of pointless because you still let it sit for the same time. Ideally I would like to rush the burn in as much as possible so that I can finally swap in and out fully burned opas and test all the settings so I can see what sounds best for what


----------



## jlaakso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeroibis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also thanks for the info on the burn in, by the way how many hours is one hour of pink noise worth? Is it like 1.1 or even 1.5 hours? I am just interested because people say it burns in faster but if you do not know how much faster at least even a decent estimate than it seams sort of pointless because you still let it sit for the same time._

 

You'll get the secure feeling that your equipment is fully burned in with full spectrum!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would hate the situation where only upper mids were fully burned in and treble and lower mids were only half way through


----------



## tehdoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ezzieyguywuf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 edit: another question- how do you hook up, say, an mp3 player to this thing? The HP out of my D2 doesn't have an L and an R. Do I have to split it?





_

 

Yep, you'll have to go with a male 3.5mm (or whatever your hp out is) to RCA male and hook it up to the line in to use the amp. or if the d2 does digital, you can hook up to the dac, and boy wouldn't that be nice


----------



## AudioPhewl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so this amp isn't good out of the box, gets good and then gets flat and then gets better? sounds annoying to me_

 

It isn't that it isn't good, it's that the sound signature fluctuates a bit over the first few hundred hours. It does sound good out of the box, just not as good as it will after a couple of weeks of music playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it had already been answered, but I had to post in the new thread to get a "marker" down the side of the thread, making it easier for me to spot in future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so this amp isn't good out of the box, gets good and then gets flat and then gets better? sounds annoying to me_

 

Keep in mind too that they are made to order. It is not as if they just build thousands of them and have them sitting around burning in all day long. What I can say for sure is that anyone who doubts the effects of burn in only needs to buy a compass and be convinced


----------



## Gatto

ugh, goodbye 400 dollars, I will miss you


----------



## jlaakso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ugh, goodbye 400 dollars, I will miss you_

 

Actually You won't miss them after you get the compass


----------



## Canuck57

My compass has been on playing music since May 11th so it has approx. 740 hours on it (Earth). I haven't noticed _significant _changes during burn-in (just my ears not to discount what others have noticed), however, I would say that it has improved over that time period.

 Now I should pop the Moon in and give it a try, and burn it in.

 As others have mentioned the Compass synergies very well with HD650s. I recently purchased the STAX 2050 System, and I'm feeding the STAX amp with the DAC out from the compass. The STAX sound amazing with the compass DAC. Lots of detail, some of which I never noticed before with some songs. I was concerned there might be a lack of bass with the STAX - being somewhat of a bass head - but I'm really satisfied with the bass of the STAX. The bass actually goes down low & deep, but lacks the mid-bass hump that some dynamics have.

 I've compared the Compass amp to my DarkVoice 337 (Compass DAC as source in both cases) and sometimes I've preferred the DV and sometimes the Compass.


----------



## wein07

How long exactly for the burn in?


----------



## Drosera

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wein07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long exactly for the burn in?_

 

436 hours, 42 minutes and 3.5 seconds.

 Okay, just kidding. I don't think anyone really knows precisely. It's a process that levels off, so improvements become more and more subtle after a certain point. I think 350-400 hours is considered the mininum, personally I noticed the most significant changes in the first 250 hours. But there's a good chance that subtle changes will keep occurring all through the first 1000 hours or so. (Yes, I know it sounds nuts, but there you are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ugh, goodbye 400 dollars, I will miss you_

 

Wait until your saying this on a monthly basis then you know you've been fully hooked by the bug. You can then vent that frustration on the members of head fi which are nothing more than a sympathetic mob of spend happy enablers (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). All joking aside.....

 You may not succumb to upgraditis as you strike me as pragmatic and sensible, something which I can claim to have mastered only one aspect (pragmatic) and am still working on the second (sensible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.

 PS: I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the purchase. Giant killer it is not but a solid entry level workhorse ? Yes. It drives the K701's with some authority which is no easy feat at this price point.


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait until your saying this on a monthly basis then you know you've been fully hooked by the bug. You can then vent that frustration on the members of head fi which are nothing more than a sympathetic mob of spend happy enablers (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). All joking aside.....

 You may not succumb to upgraditis as you strike me as pragmatic and sensible, something which I can claim to have mastered only one aspect (pragmatic) and am still working on the second (sensible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.

 PS: I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the purchase. Giant killer it is not but a solid entry level workhorse ? Yes. It drives the K701's with some authority which is no easy feat at this price point._

 

hehe I try to think I'm a pretty reasonable person, although even if I wasn't I don't have the cash to be constantly upgrading, I got into hi-fi last summer and this will be my first desktop amp. Also I haven't bit the bullet and offically bought it yet, still trying to see if I can get the promo price but one way or another I'll be buying this amp soon. I am not expecting perfection I'm just hoping it will pull a bit of that veil off that you get with k701s that aren't amped properly.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeroibis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got a p6t deluxe a few months backed ran fine for a while and then died on me. RMA on that was failure b/c I did not send it with the pin protector. Bunch of crap because it was not like any of the pins were bent even after they sent it back to me. I then bought another one and it was DOA and now after going months without my big computer (that already cost over $5000) I am done with that board. Tonight I am ordering a p6t7 ws supercomputer, hopefully it will not be DOA. Then I am going to rma my new pt6 and use it as a backup. But I have had my share of problems with HDDs too had a RAID 0 fail on my once so now I keep everything backed up on RAID 5. Also I even lost a RAID 1 to a corrupt driver (what I get for a cheep raid card, luckily the one I use in my big computers is high end). I am hoping to get a win home server up and running so that I can auto backup all my important docs on a totally independent system. 

 I am just glad that this hobby does not have such a high failure rate lol. Probably helps that water and overclocking is not involved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also thanks for the info on the burn in, by the way how many hours is one hour of pink noise worth? Is it like 1.1 or even 1.5 hours? I am just interested because people say it burns in faster but if you do not know how much faster at least even a decent estimate than it seams sort of pointless because you still let it sit for the same time. Ideally I would like to rush the burn in as much as possible so that I can finally swap in and out fully burned opas and test all the settings so I can see what sounds best for what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I really think the pace at which things are coming to market have severely hurt such former stalwarts like Asus and even Intel. I had major problems with Intel's matrix RAID controller built into the SB of X38 based boards (on up). I just use the standard IDE controller now and haven't noticed much of a drop off in actual speed except on larger file transfers.

 I did buy a outboard Acomdata eSATA 1TB drive (with a Hitachi HDD) and have done back ups of everything ...

 I have no idea if pink noise equals 50% more time than music. I don't think it makes any difference in all honesty. If I had to guess I'd still say no matter what you use to burn in the gear you need to put in the time. I could be wrong about that. I did use various methods last year but found they made little difference but I didn't stick with them long enough to really say one way or the other.

 I do have 14 HDAM modules all of which have been burned in over the last 3-14 months and they all displayed the exact same pattern which is the damndest thing I've ever come across. I don't question the process anymore since 14 times is enough to make a believer out of me.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## jlaakso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have no idea if pink noise equals 50% more time than music. I don't think it makes any difference in all honesty._

 

I found out that compass is noticably warmer when playing pink noise than playing music. Does it make a difference, I don't know. anyhow, I like the amp. Definitely an upgrade after MuFi V-DAC + GS Novo.


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really think the pace at which things are coming to market have severely hurt such former stalwarts like Asus and even Intel. I had major problems with Intel's matrix RAID controller built into the SB of X38 based boards (on up). I just use the standard IDE controller now and haven't noticed much of a drop off in actual speed except on larger file transfers.

 I did buy a outboard Acomdata eSATA 1TB drive (with a Hitachi HDD) and have done back ups of everything ...

 I have no idea if pink noise equals 50% more time than music. I don't think it makes any difference in all honesty. If I had to guess I'd still say no matter what you use to burn in the gear you need to put in the time. I could be wrong about that. I did use various methods last year but found they made little difference but I didn't stick with them long enough to really say one way or the other.

 I do have 14 HDAM modules all of which have been burned in over the last 3-14 months and they all displayed the exact same pattern which is the damndest thing I've ever come across. I don't question the process anymore since 14 times is enough to make a believer out of me.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Peete._

 

14? If you do not mind me asking, why so many? Do you have an inordinate number of Compasses and Zeros around (in every room)?

 -Nkk


----------



## Hot Pixel

Does anybody have any experience with KRK RP5? They've been getting some great review, and I could theoretically get them for around € 119, which I call quite affordable.
 They're active, so that shouldn't pose a problem in combination with the Compass right?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_14? If you do not mind me asking, why so many? Do you have an inordinate number of Compasses and Zeros around (in every room)?

 -Nkk_

 

I have an inordinate amount of gear of all stripes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## AudioPhewl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do have 14 HDAM modules all of which have been burned in over the last 3-14 months and they all displayed the exact same pattern which is the damndest thing I've ever come across. I don't question the process anymore since 14 times is enough to make a believer out of me.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 

I questioned it until I had a well-used and just-shipped pair side by side. I even argued that I couldn't see it happening. The difference was huge. And I called myself something rude in big letters, as I felt stupid... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, onto the far more important subject. Have we finally got a female visitor to this thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ~Phewl.


----------



## HD_Dude

The Compass came today.

 Aesthetically, it is beautiful.

 Sonically, it is gorgeous.

 This thing is really built well...heavy, solid, thick metal, fat knobs.

 The sound right out of the box is amazing, amazing with the Denon D7000's. 

 I have a far, far wider soundstage than with the 3Move. And the bass still goes insanely low and hits incredibly hard...but there's more texture and finesse to it.

 I might just take off work for a week!

 Thanks, Head-Fi for pointing me to it....thanks Kingwa for being an audio artist.


----------



## nkk

Well..just got an email back from Kingwa--mine ships out next week.

 Are there any headphones that go particularly well with it for under $100? I only have AD700, and my next purchase is a different headphone. I was thinking Grado SR-60 or 80, for the different sound sig. Any other ones that shine (while not being too expensive)?

 -Nkk

 PS I know this has been asked before, but I am finding it impossible to effectively search the Compass thread, and any mention of just a headphone type comes up a lot in 480 some pages. So, thanks for dealing with what I know is a repeat question.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well..just got an email back from Kingwa--mine ships out next week.

 Are there any headphones that go particularly well with it for under $100? I only have AD700, and my next purchase is a different headphone. I was thinking Grado SR-60 or 80, for the different sound sig. Any other ones that shine (while not being too expensive)?

 -Nkk

 PS I know this has been asked before, but I am finding it impossible to effectively search the Compass thread, and any mention of just a headphone type comes up a lot in 480 some pages. So, thanks for dealing with what I know is a repeat question._

 

Or Alessandro MS-1 for $99.

 .


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Quote:


 I do have 14 HDAM modules all of which have been burned in over the last 3-14 months and they all displayed the exact same pattern which is the damndest thing I've ever come across. I don't question the process anymore since 14 times is enough to make a believer out of me.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete. 
 

I would like to know why you have 14 as well. Wow!

 edit: is the only way to turn the compass off to unplug it from the wall?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ezzieyguywuf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would like to know why you have 14 as well. Wow!

 edit: is the only way to turn the compass off to unplug it from the wall?_

 

The button on the front bothers you?


----------



## Shizdan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can confirm that the burn-in can be done just by leaving the unit switched on, without music playing, if you want to waste energy that way._

 

Really? DO I have to have the volume knob turned up? or anything special like that? or do I just need the electrical current running through the compass?


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The button on the front bothers you?




_

 

lol. I swear I looked at the picture two seconds before posting. Sorry


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I questioned it until I had a well-used and just-shipped pair side by side. I even argued that I couldn't see it happening. The difference was huge. And I called myself something rude in big letters, as I felt stupid... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, onto the far more important subject. Have we finally got a female visitor to this thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ~Phewl._

 

Yes she thinks Compass must be annoying


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ezzieyguywuf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would like to know why you have 14 as well. Wow!_

 

Answered that already.....see above post ^

 I have a pile of gear in the house and I'm constantly fiddling/refining/blowing up various bits of kit from CDPs/DACs to Amps/Preamps both tube and SS/Hybrid. A lot of DIY work, some kit assembly and a lot of seat of the pants experimenting. All of it, lots of fun (when things work the way they are supposed to which happens more often than not, thank god) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I questioned it until I had a well-used and just-shipped pair side by side. I even argued that I couldn't see it happening. The difference was huge. And I called myself something rude in big letters, as I felt stupid... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, onto the far more important subject. Have we finally got a female visitor to this thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ~Phewl._

 


 there has been one in here for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I feel a little bad, they got back to me about the promo price and said it's really hard for them to do that price because they don't make a profit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still thinking about it because the idea of a DAC and amp in one is something I really like. The less cable the better


----------



## gevorg

IMHO, its still a great value at a non-promo price, and the ease of tweaking the sound by OPAs sweetens the deal even more.


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HD_Dude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Compass came today.

 Aesthetically, it is beautiful.

 Sonically, it is gorgeous.

 This thing is really built well...heavy, solid, thick metal, fat knobs.

 The sound right out of the box is amazing, amazing with the Denon D7000's. 

 I have a far, far wider soundstage than with the 3Move. And the bass still goes insanely low and hits incredibly hard...but there's more texture and finesse to it.

 I might just take off work for a week!

 Thanks, Head-Fi for pointing me to it....thanks Kingwa for being an audio artist._

 

when did you place your order? Cherry originally quoted me that mine would ship on the 10th, 2 weeks from when i paid. Now it has been pushed back till the 21st due to the rush of Compass orders before price increase.


----------



## HD_Dude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elbuzzard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_when did you place your order? Cherry originally quoted me that mine would ship on the 10th, 2 weeks from when i paid. Now it has been pushed back till the 21st due to the rush of Compass orders before price increase.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Payment via PayPal - May 18.

 Arrival via DHS - June 10. 

 Well worth the wait!


----------



## mbd2884

Has anyone verified the numbers that Peete found on his own? Peete it's not that I don't trust you, but just curious as the numbers are massive. 

 Soft Mode 1 - 5Hz (-1db) - 30KHz (-3db)
 soft mode 2 - 5Hz (-1db) - 24 KHz (-3db)
 soft mode 3 - 5Hz (-1db) - 17 KHz (-3db)
 Neutral mode (default setting at time of shipment) 5HZ (-1db) - 60KHz (-3db)

 That neutral mode, just WOW! Holycrap and people are talking BS about the headphone Amp section of the Compass right now (people who haven't heard it mind you).

 Power Output. Peete's numbers for these are some of the highest I've seen posted for any headphone amp.

 150 Ohm load - 600 mW (long term)
 250 Ohm load - 350 mW (long term)
 300 Ohm load - 300 mW (long term)
 600 Ohm load - 150 mW (long term)

 For Comparison

 Gilmore Lite is stated on the website to be 1 watt at 1 ohm. Compass is 2 Watt at 32 Ohm.

 The KICAS on Purity Audio's website maximum output is only 400 mW. MAXIMUM, so if it's for a 300 Ohm or 250 Ohm headphone, I'm guessing it's around 70 or less. 

 So if people are curious about power of the Compass headphone amp, well it's more twice that of Gilmore Lite and almost four times that of the KICAS.

 Does that answer the capability of the Amp to some of you? Can read plenty of reviews about the clarity and detail. Almost all said it's right on par or better than Amps costing more than the Compass, $500 or more. Now I say more because you get a $250 DAC with it in the Price of $330, so that Amp is what, $80? Yeah, I think it's a good deal. You get clarity and detail with incredible power, do you all still think Compass is just a DAC connected to an afterthought Amp? 

 Good luck to those who ordered and hope enjoy it as much as the rest of us have.


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there has been one in here for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I feel a little bad, they got back to me about the promo price and said it's really hard for them to do that price because they don't make a profit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still thinking about it because the idea of a DAC and amp in one is something I really like. The less cable the better_

 

Sent you a PM, you really should read Peete's and Drosera's impressions I linked to you. Also yeah just look at the high quality parts used in the Compass. If it was made by Justin at HeadAmp I have no doubts he would price it over $600 easily. If it was priced by Todd I'm sure he would try to ask $700 for it. And if by Ray Samuel, well it's time just burn some money. Don't let the price of the Compass confuse you over the quality of it. I'm sure if Heed made this, they would ask for far more also, $500+ If they are asking for more than $400 for their tiny amp, only that big cause of the toroidal in the back, what would they ask for a Compass? Hmmm, just the Amp alone... scary.

 Please don't worry about this burn in thing. Not everyone believes in it. Yes Compass did sound different to me initially till later, but to me, I think it has to do that I was not used to this level of clarity and detail. I did not use an Amp that had total black silence from lowest volume to highest volume before, it's fun.

 Just compare the Heed CanAmp to the Compass. The value of the Compass is just amazing, for parts alone. Never mind the sound.









 Good luck with your search Gatto.


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HD_Dude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Well worth the wait!_

 

thx dude. I guess they just missquoted me off the bat and underestimated the rush of cheap procrastinators(myself included)to pull the trigger. Im just being a little b!*%&.


----------



## mbd2884

elbuzzard, don't be surprised by the wait now. I know there are other Compass threads in other forums now with batch orders and such. Be patient and I hope it arrives in pristine condition ready for your ears!


----------



## Happybottle

Yep, I'm in the same boat.

 I ordered mine on June 5th, after reading this thread last night I asked them for an ETA and they told me that they wouldn't be able to ship it until the end of the month


----------



## mbd2884

Yeah sorry to tell you guys, all their products are hand made and they do a thorough testing of 100 hours on their products

 It's only 15 dudes making your Compass, Reference 1, Phoenix and all their other products.

 Sorry you guys all waiting but that's the reason.


----------



## AudioPhewl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there has been one in here for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Damnit, I should pay more attention on here. Must stop visiting at 2am...

  Quote:


 now I feel a little bad, they got back to me about the promo price and said it's really hard for them to do that price because they don't make a profit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still thinking about it because the idea of a DAC and amp in one is something I really like. The less cable the better 
 

Cheaper is always better, but the Compass is a fantastic piece of kit even at the full price. Most of us were confident it would land at $4-500, and that given the estimated price it was still a cracking performer.

 The difference in price is ~$70 - IMO that's a very fair amount of profit for something so good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl.


----------



## sihebat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damnit, I should pay more attention on here. Must stop visiting at 2am...



 Cheaper is always better, but the Compass is a fantastic piece of kit even at the full price. Most of us were confident it would land at $4-500, and that given the estimated price it was still a cracking performer.

 The difference in price is ~$70 - IMO that's a very fair amount of profit for something so good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl._

 

Actually the difference in price is only $50, since they give extra OPA moon.


----------



## AudioPhewl

Ah, in which case it's an even better bargain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been using the Moon lately. I think I prefer the Earth, but it's a close call. They're all very good.

 ~Phewl.


----------



## murphyb74

Greetings. I have been lurking for a while, taking in the wealth of advice and reviews. I had a pair of Grado SR-80's that died and recently picked up the Denon AH-D2000. They sound great and continue to improve with burn-in.

 I read quite a bit of the original Compass thread. It seemed like a good fit for the Denons and my budget, so I ordered it on May 29. I gather it will be at least two weeks - can't wait to try it out.

 As for break in of the Compass, I understand leaving it on 24/7 is fine and it will burn-in while turned on - with or without the headphones attached? Thanks.


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *murphyb74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Greetings. I have been lurking for a while, taking in the wealth of advice and reviews. I had a pair of Grado SR-80's that died and recently picked up the Denon AH-D2000. They sound great and continue to improve with burn-in.

 I read quite a bit of the original Compass thread. It seemed like a good fit for the Denons and my budget, so I ordered it on May 29. I gather it will be at least two weeks - can't wait to try it out.

 As for break in of the Compass, I understand leaving it on 24/7 is fine and it will burn-in while turned on - with or without the headphones attached? Thanks._

 

Welcome! Thank you for using an existing thread, and not creating a new redundant one! Yes, the electronics will 'burn in' without headphones attached.


----------



## DiscHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *logwed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome! Thank you for using an existing thread, and not creating a new redundant one! Yes, the electronics will 'burn in' without headphones attached._

 

Does a signal (music, pink noise etc.) need to be played in this case or does the device simply need to be turned on? Not trying to be redundant or dense about this but I've read so many posts from people saying that headphones or speakers need to be attached to a device for burn in to occur (including in the previous thread, I think) that I am a bit confused. I have been burning mine in while listening as well as leaving everything on overnight, and if indeed it is only necessary to leave the Compass on while being able to turn off my computer that would be a welcome thing, indeed.

 Thanks


----------



## AudioPhewl

Personally, I'd play music through it. Though others have said to the contrary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl.


----------



## HD_Dude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *murphyb74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Greetings. I have been lurking for a while, taking in the wealth of advice and reviews. I had a pair of Grado SR-80's that died and recently picked up the Denon AH-D2000. They sound great and continue to improve with burn-in._

 

I'm using the D7000's with the Compass, but after reading your post, I hooked up my D2000's....oh man! They have never sounded better.

 Denon and the Compass. Sound so good I want to have a T-Shirt made.


----------



## Currawong

I wonder if the shipping delay has something to do with the 28 or so Phoenix orders they had (mentioned in their Chinese forum), which are shipping on the 21st as well.


----------



## AudioPhewl

Cool, the groovy forum pages bug is back... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ~Phewl.


----------



## invisiman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool, the groovy forum pages bug is back... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl._

 

Aye, I'm having that issue again as well.


----------



## AudioPhewl

Pants, innit? You'd have thought someone would have from the "team" would have commented on what the problem was...

 ~Phewl.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pants, innit? You'd have thought someone would have from the "team" would have commented on what the problem was...

 ~Phewl._

 

I can tell you: it's a VBulletin bug, for which there isn't a patch yet. 

 How's your Compass going?


----------



## gevorg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if the shipping delay has something to do with the 28 or so Phoenix orders they had (mentioned in their Chinese forum), which are shipping on the 21st as well._

 

28? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope at least 2 of them will do in-depth reviews.


----------



## LaidBack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gevorg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_28? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope at least 2 of them will do in-depth reviews. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I was surprised when I saw that big number too. The Phoenix sure appears to be awesome gear and an amazing value. I expected it would sell very well as the word spread, but 28 Phoenix orders right out of the gate is truly impressive...


----------



## les_garten

Where are you guys seeing the numbers of orders at?

 Nevermind, I see where it was referenced to.

 .


----------



## Optional

Just wanted to pop in and say I've had my Compass for 10 days now.

 I just love the thing, it's changed the way I listen to my music, I've gone out and bought some Grado's to try a new sound signature, and have fallen in love with them as well, so it's only a matter of time before I do something crazy, like upgrade, again.

 I'm actually look at the Wadia iTransport so I can use my 120GB Classic as the source and make it a much more standalone rig, or I guess I could just buy a netbook for it at that price heh.

 My girlfriend loves it too, I got a 1/4in headphone splitter for it and we geared up with my Audio Technica's, and this is what came of it 






 there's quite a few more pictures from the set, all using the iSight on my MBP which is the source for all the lossless goodness in these images. We were throwing down Incubus - Light Grenades album at the time, good stuff.

 I love sharing pictures, it gives people a feel for what stuff is actually like, especially headphones on peoples heads, because AT's make you look like a freak in public, luckily my girlfriend loves cute/odd/fat/fun things, including me/my headphones/my cat/me again.


----------



## Drosera

Thanks for sharing, Optional, you are one lucky guy!


----------



## Superfrag

That pics sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I got my compass two days back, and its been burning in ever since..
 its sounds crazily awesome with my ad700's cant wait till the burn in period is over..


----------



## deadie

... just for giggles

 I won a Compass from the recent Canjam raffles, and have been wondering how I'd use this swiss-army-knife amp/dac given that I also have:

 1) StyleAudio Emerald amp/dac
 2) RSA Tomahawk
 3) Audio Gd C2C
 4) Headroom Balanced Desktop amp

 Well lo and behold...

 I ordered a Ultimate Ears UE10 custom IEM from CanJam, and when they arrived, I immediately paired the UE10 to the Emerald on my computer desk and the Tomahawk for portable duties.

 Both combos sounded.... good. But not awesome. 

 So then on a lark I brought over one of my Squeezeboxes, hooked it up to the Compass via optical, and used that to power my UE10s.






 Caramba! Talk about scaling up with powah! 

 Yes, yes, I know. "But these are *sensitive* IEMs!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All's I'll say is that the Compass is a killer IEM driver / DAC combo for my UE10s. More revealing, more dynamics, more controlled slam. 

 Now I just gotta figure out how to power this sucker from a car battery, stick it in a backpack, and I'm stylin'!

 Highly Recommended!


----------



## noxlord

I just received my Compass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's amazing. It's better than I imagined, I am glad I jumped on the promo price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The build quality is excelent; All thick aluminium, solid look and feel and it "weight expensive". It's not nearly as hot as some other owners were reporting. The temperature feel pretty normal to me.

 I can't fully enjoy it yet since my 1/4-1/8 adaptor is broken. It works, but I need to hold the headphones connector of my ATH-A700 in place.

 Now, I want to upgrade to better headphones. I wanted the HD600 but I can't buy them at a decent price Since I am in Canada. My remaining choices are the Denon D2000 and the AKG K701. The choice is hard.

 Customer service from Audio-GD is great. I am glad they sent me a black
 tosslink cable, I feared to received a pink one.

 BY the way, DHL charged me 25$ custom and import fees.
 *Edit*: I got charged 7$ processing fees, I hate DHL.


----------



## LaidBack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noxlord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received my Compass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's amazing. It's better than I imagined, I am glad I jumped on the promo price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....
 ...Now, I want to upgrade to better headphones. I wanted the HD600 but I can't buy them at a decent price Since I am in Canada. My remaining choices are the Denon D2000 and the AKG K701. The choice is hard...._

 

Congrats on your purchase! Yeah, those cans are so fundamentally different, there are definite tradeoffs involved in the decision. IMO, the synergy with the Compass and D2000 is really strong, I've been very, very pleased with the combo. Plus, the Denon's are a solid "all-arounder" can to have in the stable. I have not heard the K701, but the feedback I've read about them with the Compass has been positive...


----------



## noxlord

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LaidBack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats on your purchase! Yeah, those cans are so fundamentally different, there are definite tradeoffs involved in the decision. IMO, the synergy with the Compass and D2000 is really strong, I've been very, very pleased with the combo. Plus, the Denon's are a solid "all-arounder" can to have in the stable. I have not heard the K701, but the feedback I've read about them with the Compass has been positive..._

 

I couldn't 't wait any longer, so I just brought some D2000 at 189$US on ebay, I had a 10% coupon for paypal.


----------



## LaidBack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noxlord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I couldn't 't wait any longer, so I just brought some D2000 at 189$US on ebay, I had a 10% coupon for paypal._

 

Good deal, enjoy!!


----------



## Optional

Thanks for the replies guys, I might share a few more images from the set.

 She's been scouring Audio-Cubes lately to find a nice set of headphones for herself  They of course, have to be green, her favorite color, surprisingly there are a few I wouldn't feel terrible recommending to her.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can tell you: it's a VBulletin bug, for which there isn't a patch yet. 

 How's your Compass going? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Funny, there's no such bug on the HardForum, a forum with almost 30k more members, and nearly twice as many posts *and* threads as Head-fi.


----------



## AudioPhewl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can tell you: it's a VBulletin bug, for which there isn't a patch yet. 

 How's your Compass going? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


















 Zero complaints. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl.


----------



## Happybottle

I got my HD650s yesterday morning. I'm having to burn them in using my total bithead cause my compass isn't here yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HD650s sound so sad on my total bithead, lol


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe I try to think I'm a pretty reasonable person, although even if I wasn't I don't have the cash to be constantly upgrading, I got into hi-fi last summer and this will be my first desktop amp. Also I haven't bit the bullet and offically bought it yet, still trying to see if I can get the promo price but one way or another I'll be buying this amp soon. I am not expecting perfection I'm just hoping it will pull a bit of that veil off that you get with k701s that aren't amped properly._

 

Not too different from me, I really got into this last summer as you can see in my join date. I have acquired a lot of stuff over this last year and I am happy that so far everything was worth the cash. 

 I saw that panther on there website and it looks so good! My mom wants some speakers for the living room and I was like hey for $800 we could put a compass and a panther up there, unfortunately she does not want to spend more than $300 on the speakers anyways so it it a bit of a waste... 

 I however am looking forward to ordering a panther sometime in the future assuming that I also find some good speakers that would go nice with it. Then I would have a great headphone/speaker system for my computer! That may need to wait however as I think my money might be better saved up for a balanced system as that is basically the only thing I can buy that is better than what I got now that is likely to be actually worth the cash. (well short of a tube amp)

 Now up to 422 hours, on Monday I switch to the moon and I can not wait to hear how it sounds


----------



## indie_big_wig

I'm another compass purchaser who is also really happy with their purchase. I'm currently burning it in with my equally new hd650s and loving how it sounds already after about another additional 100hrs burn in time. Not tried the other opamps yet or messed about with the jumpers but I will once its got a few more hours on the clock.

 I do have a question though and I was wondering if anyone could help me out. 

 I was contemplating on putting a Y splitter so that me and the better half can both listen to it when she's around. My concern is that the other pair of headphones I'll be running out of it will be my Shure se530's (IEM). Am I likely to damage either pair of headphones, or more specifically my 530's as I'll be running the Compass on high gain to drive the HD650s and from what I've read on Headfi people tend to warn about damaging your phones when being run out of splitters.

 Cheers

 Dom


----------



## squall343

Since the impedance is different between both the. HD650 and the se530. i think u will have problem trying to make both the volume of HD650 and se530 acceptable.

 since i guess the volume knob will stop much lower for the se530 while the volume of the hd650 will be softer
 if u increase the volume for hd650 then the volume of the se530 will be way over which may damage the se530

 Furthemore, i think there will be a negative effect on the sound quality? since u are using the splitter?


----------



## indie_big_wig

I'm fully expecting a drop in sound quality by doing it its just more of a case of needs must if I'm to listen through the compass with the missus at the same time. 

 The volume isn't a massive issue as I tend to listen to both at roughly the same volume, although the se530s do need to be marginally louder, the hd650 would still be listenable, just more concerned about blowing them up!


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noxlord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now, I want to upgrade to better headphones. I wanted the HD600 but I can't buy them at a decent price Since I am in Canada. My remaining choices are the Denon D2000 and the AKG K701. The choice is hard._

 

I felt that the Compass has greater synergy with the more forgiving Denons than with my HD-600s. The Denons already have a lot of bass, so the less strong drive of the Compass compared to my C2C (which brings out the bass more) was more pleasant sometimes. With my HD-600s, the soundstage isn't as great as it is with the C2C, showing the greater ability of the C2C to drive headphones. With my Ultrasone Edition 9s the situation was similar, better synergy with the Compass, as their soundstage was more dependant on the S-Logic, and they have strong bass that the C2C brings out with its better ability to drive headphones. K701s, which people consider bass anemic (and which I previously owned) would, on the other hand, I imagine benefit more from the C2C.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indie_big_wig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm fully expecting a drop in sound quality by doing it its just more of a case of needs must if I'm to listen through the compass with the missus at the same time. 

 The volume isn't a massive issue as I tend to listen to both at roughly the same volume, although the se530s do need to be marginally louder, the hd650 would still be listenable, just more concerned about blowing them up!_

 

I do not think they will blow up unless the volume is way too high

 but i guess most likely the ears will be in trouble first


----------



## indie_big_wig

Cool, cheers for taking your time to reply, I'll give it a go if I can find a half decent splitter anywhere. 

 The key point I missed and why my post didn't really make sense as it should have was that I prefer the se530s on low gain compared to the high gain on the 650s which is why I was worried about damaging them but I might just be being overly cautious.


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indie_big_wig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool, cheers for taking your time to reply, I'll give it a go if I can find a half decent splitter anywhere. 

 The key point I missed and why my post didn't really make sense as it should have was that I prefer the se530s on low gain compared to the high gain on the 650s which is why I was worried about damaging them but I might just be being overly cautious._

 

Grado makes a pretty nice splitter I think for a decent price, or you could have someone on head-fi make you one. Also you may want to look at an impedance adapter for the se530s so you can use hi gain and have the volumes potentially match better (again you could have someone here make you one - that's what I did for my Grados).


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Optional* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the replies guys, I might share a few more images from the set.

 She's been scouring Audio-Cubes lately to find a nice set of headphones for herself  They of course, have to be green, her favorite color, surprisingly there are a few I wouldn't feel terrible recommending to her.



 Funny, there's no such bug on the HardForum, a forum with almost 30k more members, and nearly twice as many posts *and* threads as Head-fi._

 

If Beyers are OK then you can get MANUFAKTUR Beyer phones in just about any colour you want, but it costs more than normal Beyers.


----------



## Optional

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If Beyers are OK then you can get MANUFAKTUR Beyer phones in just about any colour you want, but it costs more than normal Beyers._

 

Right, I've shown her this as well, it's way too expensive for her though, too expensive for me even.

 I do want some Beyers though, trying out new sound signatures.


----------



## Happybottle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indie_big_wig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was contemplating on putting a Y splitter so that me and the better half can both listen to it when she's around. My concern is that the other pair of headphones I'll be running out of it will be my Shure se530's (IEM). Am I likely to damage either pair of headphones, or more specifically my 530's as I'll be running the Compass on high gain to drive the HD650s and from what I've read on Headfi people tend to warn about damaging your phones when being run out of splitters._

 

Hrmm, maybe I don't know what I'm talking about but couldn't you get an attenuator or inline impedance adapter for your better half's headphones? It would add resistance to her headphones so the volume won't blow them out.


----------



## DoYouRight

mod her some headphones. spray paint the cups green


----------



## cyberidd

Or just get some Skull Candies...


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or just get some Skull Candies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't know...that may be grounds for divorce... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Nkk


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote:


 Originally Posted by Pricklely Peete View Post
 It's a odd fact of life for Audio-gd gear, it's all over the map until it settles. Once it settles it's no longer annoying..................

 Magnepan planars are equally annoying until the 500 hour mark....I can name all kinds of annoying gear that requires an annoying period of burn in...one thing is for sure...nobody likes being annoyed by annoying gear...what makes things worse though is being annoyed by annoying music played back on an annoying incompletely burned in piece of kit which by design, is in itself, annoying.

 Peete. 
 

The above is the cutest thing I've ever heard!! The annoying bits are annoyingly cute! What is wrong with me?? Huh, wait, what? Don't answer that!! LOL

 So I am curious if this Amp is even good enough to power the 600 ohm version of the Beyerdynamic DT-770 (and the DT-880 adn DT-990 if I have my druthers) for the Moon Audio Dragon Series of Beyerdynamic 'Can... Drew is doing a series with detachable, interchangable cables for the Silver Dragon, Black Dragon, and Blue Dragon 'Dragons (wish he'd invent a Gold Dragon too that'd Be Nifty! there's the Quables wire to work with... hint hint Drew) anyway... here's a link for those of you who are curious:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f85/be...-audio-421973/

 Here's the Beyerdynamic DT-770:






 Here's the Beyerdynamic DT-880:






 and the Beyerdynamic DT-990: those Louvres are hot!!:






 SO, my question IS: these things will work (hopefully well in terms of synergy?!?) with the Audio-gd Compass with the OPA-Earth? (which I read was best for Electronic Music).

 Do I have all that straight in my head?

 And what's all the skinny on these "discrete" board components to the OPA's... is that truly better than the Integrated OP-AMPs such as the OPA627AU or the AD8610 etc... (i own those: the OPA627AU is in my Auzen X-Meridian Soundcard in all channels, and the AD8610 is the amplifier OP-AMP of my iBasso T4)...

 I like the idear that you can swap out the OPA-<Earth//Moon//Sun//(is there a Wind? if not there should be! I'm an Air sign btw...)> and modify the Sound Signature. That's very Premium if you ask me.

 iBasso's T4 amp and CB01 Flat Siver interconnect, and even the FiiO E5 have proven to Moi, that China is really really interested in putting together top-notch gear. I thought HeadRoom and the Texas Instruments parts were the bomb (and don't get me wrong! They _are_ good, just not the BE ALL AND END ALL of the audio spectrum) but, there's room for MORE isn't there?

 So another Question: If I really like the Analog Devices sound from the iBasso T4, is the Audio-gd Compass with the OPA-Earth really for ME? or is there a more complementary 600 ohm capable Beyerdynamic' synergystic Amplifer out there that I'd be happier with IN YOUR HUMBLE OPINIONs...

 Sorry, I know i can be werdy... But hey, it's all about preferences, and specificm helps people help you help yourself figure out how to be helped, right?


----------



## K3cT

Well, there's no comparison between the T4 and Compass to be honest with. The T4 while decent, is also handily beat by other portable incarnations out there like the Mini^3, P3 Heron or Minibox E+.


----------



## tehdoom

hey guys, i've got my compass being fed from my xonar dx via toslink/optical (xonar dx doesn't have coax), as my computer is my primary source. i can't get my compass to do 24/96. i don't have any 24/96 files to test this with yet, so i guess i don't really _need_ 24/96, but it would be nice to definitively know if the compass does it, and if so, how to get it working.

 anyway, using win7 rc1 x64, can't get files resampled to 96khz to play, and more to the point, the test sound in the windows control panel delivers static (screenshot)






 is this a win7 or x64 problem? does the compass simply not support 24/96? or is it (hopefully) some small, easily solvable problem i've overlooked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tehdoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey guys, i've got my compass being fed from my xonar dx via toslink/optical (xonar dx doesn't have coax), as my computer is my primary source. i can't get my compass to do 24/96. i don't have any 24/96 files to test this with yet, so i guess i don't really need 24/96, but it would be nice to definitively know if the compass does it, and if so, how to get it working.

 anyway, using win7 rc1 x64, can't get files resampled to 96khz to play, and more to the point, the test sound in the windows control panel delivers static (screenshot)






 is this a win7 or x64 problem? does the compass simply not support 24/96? or is it (hopefully) some small, easily solvable problem i've overlooked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA_

 

I have Vista 64 and it plays 192 and 96kHz. Keep in mind you are running an experimental OS.

 .


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Just found out that my Compass won't ship until the 28th. This bites. I didn't even know there was a promo-price, but ordered mine right after the promo, and now I have to wait for all these promo-guys to get theirs first.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ezzieyguywuf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just found out that my Compass won't ship until the 28th. This bites. I didn't even know there was a promo-price, but ordered mine right after the promo, and now I have to wait for all these promo-guys to get theirs first._

 

Relax... we first batch people had to wait like 1 month before it shipped out.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Well, if the lee-time on the website didn't say 2-weeks back when you ordered, then you couldn't really expect much huh? I mean, I'm not exactly being impatient, just sorta bummed out that my timing was so off.


----------



## zeroibis

So after 489 hours on the Earth I have moved to the Moon!

 It is sounding great and really brings out the highs! To me the static in old recordings like abbey road seam softer and do not bother me like they did on the earth. This is just my first thoughts but I can say I am glad that I decided to get all the OPAs so that I can really fine tune the sound I want for my setup and even have the ability to change it up every so often.

 Also my computer is fixed so it is totally silent in this room making anything sound 10x better lol!


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Relax... we first batch people had to wait like 1 month before it shipped out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not to mention the wait time for the baggers.


----------



## ok computer

Can someone plug in some really sensitive iems into the compass, and tell me wether there is any hiss.


----------



## DoYouRight

True. Mine was about 3 weeks though I was quoted 2. So patience. I am curious how many ordered on the last day, no numbers were really given. I wouldn't doubt alot were got for resellers. But we will see.


----------



## murphyb74

I ordered on May 29th and was just told it will ship June 28th. In today's economy, I am happy for them that business is good. In the mean time, I will pick up some new music to use for the burn-in.

 “Patience cures many an old complaint.” - Irish proverb


----------



## deadie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ok computer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone plug in some really sensitive iems into the compass, and tell me wether there is any hiss._

 

I've been enjoying my custom Ultimate Ears 10 on both the Compass and the C2C. 

 With no signal, both have hiss with just a few mm's of movement on the dial. 

 When starting music play, when amp volume is at "0", sound can be heard quite clearly.

 B/c of the "power", there's no way I can go past 9. 

 Having said all that, both amps sound fantastic with my UE10s. Considerably better than a RSA Tomahawk and a StyleAudio Emerald.


----------



## DoYouRight

Through mine with my E3G there is a little noise but none when its playing.

 When it comes to the HDAM's I havent used either beside the Earth for more than 1 minute to just do a quick check upon delivery. But I am curious how the Sun will compare with Grado's once my Earth is fully burnt in. Will post back my impressions to compare with the other Grado and Sun guy's pleasure (forgot his username)

 Glad to hear so many are enjoying this unit. It was my window into the Desktop arena and further cemented my decision to build a B22. I will feed the B22 from the Compass DAC at first until I can figure out what I would like to use as my D/A unit from my PC. Thinking maybe a Ref1 but am also more interested in DIY. Would be nice if I built one that could use the HDAMs though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cheers


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ But I am curious how the Sun will compare with Grado's once my Earth is fully burnt in. Will post back my impressions to compare with the other Grado and Sun guy's pleasure (forgot his username)
_

 

You talkin' 'bout me?!


----------



## tehdoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have Vista 64 and it plays 192 and 96kHz. Keep in mind you are running an experimental OS.

 ._

 

just so... this was a possibility i suspected, but it disheartens me nonetheless. anyone else running win7 to confirm? or maybe i ought post in the computer-as-source section...


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tehdoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just so... this was a possibility i suspected, but it disheartens me nonetheless. anyone else running win7 to confirm? or maybe i ought post in the computer-as-source section..._

 

It's going to come down to your Driver, ehhh? The only place to fix that is with the OS or manufacturer.

 .


----------



## DoYouRight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You talkin' 'bout me?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

YES! hehe


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

So whats the status on using DHL to have this thing delivered? I originally did but changed it to EMS once I read all the horror stories. If things have straightened out though then I'd love to switch back and get my compass that much faster.


----------



## haloxt

There's no problem using DHL to the USA.


----------



## Optional

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mod her some headphones. spray paint the cups green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Probably the best route, that way she can get whatever she wants, she seems to enjoy my SR-80i's but agrees that closed would be the way to go for her. The AT's might not be the best headphone for the job either, as she'd love to have something more sufficient for the gym when we go together, I've got the NuForce NE-7M's now and gave her my V-mode Vibe Duo's, we're both using iPhones so compatability with that is a must in the IEM department, but she's really just looking for full-sized closed phones like I mentioned.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or just get some Skull Candies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh god no! I would never subject her to that, she got some Zumreed's a few months ago from Audio-Cubes that are green, and there's a Philips set that fits the hold as well, she likes big headphones like my AT's, and she'd be happy with my A900's as hand-me-downs, hell, she wears my old medical bracelet because I let her keep it when she found it in my car a bit after me not having to wear it anymore.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know...that may be grounds for divorce... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Nkk_

 

Haha, there's no ring involved yet Nkk 


 So yeah, thanks again guys heh. I'd love some Manufaktr headphones for myself someday but I'm not even sure I would like the Beyer sound much, although I am a sucker for customized/limited edition stuff, as shown by my A950LTD's 

 ~Back to the music and studying for my last final this week


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Gee Cherry is going to think I'm crazy. First I place the order, then I switch the shipping, then I switch it back. "These damn Americans can never make up their minds!" >_< lol


----------



## K3cT

DHL is lightning fast though, took 4 days for the amp to arrive in the local hub but I needed to pay about $25 for customs and brokerage fees.


----------



## DoYouRight

Heres an idea, buy a W5000 for yourself and let her use the 900s and paint a pair green?


----------



## cyberidd

Out of curiosity, whats so important about the colour green?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of curiosity, whats so important about the colour green?_

 

It's a Chick Thing!

 .


----------



## ok computer

Thanks deadie.
 I'm planing on getting either a pair of westone es3x, or jh13 pros, and just want to know if it would be better to get a portable amp/dac like a pico, or d10; this as opposed to something like the compass. Thanks for your response.


----------



## doping panda

Well that would depend on how important portable SQ is to you. The Compass amp is going to supply significantly more power than either option, but for iems portable amps should give them more than enough power. From what I read, the Pico DAC is very good; I'm actually considering getting one and then getting another amp like an M3 or a Millett Hybrid. I think there was a comparison between the D10 and the Compass in the old Compass thread; you might want to check that out if you haven't already.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ezzieyguywuf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gee Cherry is going to think I'm crazy. First I place the order, then I switch the shipping, then I switch it back. "These damn Americans can never make up their minds!" >_< lol_

 

Well, at least you're be getting your Compass a few days sooner. The wait is just killer after you get the consignment update.

 Anyways, I'm stuck with onboard sound and cheap iems for about a week since I left my rig at my apartment for the week before summer courses start. The first couple hours were painful until I readjusted to the lesser SQ. Also, I like the Earth much, much, much, much more than the Moon. The Moon just doesn't do it for me even on bright. I can't live with that recessed midrange and in comparison to the Earth lack of focus. The fact that my K500 and Stax already have a wide soundstage and all my full size headphones are midrange-centric just makes the Moon a very bad match for my cans in comparison to the more detailed, focused, and dynamic sound of the Earth.


----------



## Cobold

-


----------



## Optional

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heres an idea, buy a W5000 for yourself and let her use the 900s and paint a pair green?_

 

Haha, if I could afford some W5000's sure, but I just got my A950LTD's and my SR-80i's, I'm up for a pair of beyers, and it seems the manufaktur price isn't as high as I thought it was, some 250ohm DT770's made in his and hers customizations with our favorite colors might be just the ticket


----------



## punk_guy182

I've had the Compass for 3 weeks now and I don't know how much burn time I have put on it. I turned it on this morning to listen to some music and I was floured at how the amp sounded MUCH better. This bugger requires a lot of burning-in to shine!


----------



## SoFGR

I believe the headphone amp is kinda weak for my akg 601, it can drive dt770/80 just fine even at 3/4 o'clock but i feel that the akgs require almost twice the gain in order to reach the same level of loudness, btw i notice that there is very little extra gain if my volume knobs goes above middle setting ( 6'o clock = middle setting right ? ), am i the only one noticing this weakness ? DAMN i guess my compass needs a panther for company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 current setup :x-fi titanium fatal1ty champion series > stock pink (ew) optical cable > compass + moon HDAM + neutral setting + HIGH gain (13db) > audio creation mode 2.1 speakers setting bitmatched playback ON 44.1 khz master sampling rate > media monkey + ASIO + ****batch mpg123 plug in > AKG K601


----------



## bjorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoFGR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe the headphone amp is kinda weak for my akg 601, it can drive dt770/80 just fine even at 3/4 o'clock but i feel that the akgs require almost twice the gain in order to reach the same level of loudness, btw i notice that there is very little extra gain if my volume knobs goes above middle setting ( 6'o clock = middle setting right ? ), am i the only one noticing this weakness ? DAMN i guess my compass needs a panther for company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 current setup :x-fi titanium fatal1ty champion series > stock pink (ew) optical cable > compass + moon HDAM + neutral setting + HIGH gain (13db) > audio creation mode 2.1 speakers setting bitmatched playback ON 44.1 khz master sampling rate > media monkey + ASIO + ****batch mpg123 plug in > AKG K601_

 

I wonder if you don't have some kind of problem with your line in level - it must be awfully low, that's the only explanation I can think of. You should be dead if you tried that kind of volume settings and used a correct line level in.

 Well, either that or you are almost completely deaf, but I guess that's not the case.


----------



## doping panda

Really, about 12:00 should be enough volume for most headphones. Turn the volume on your laptop and mediamonkey all the way up to see if it makes a difference although the Compass should be bypassing the laptop internal volume control.


----------



## haloxt

SoFGR, you probably have your windows, media player, or sound card software volume control set below 100%. Be sure you have volume set near minimum while checking this out. The compass won't bypass the volume control by itself in all cases.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doping panda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, I like the Earth much, much, much, much more than the Moon. The Moon just doesn't do it for me even on bright. I can't live with that recessed midrange and in comparison to the Earth lack of focus. The fact that my K500 and Stax already have a wide soundstage and all my full size headphones are midrange-centric just makes the Moon a very bad match for my cans in comparison to the more detailed, focused, and dynamic sound of the Earth._

 

Interesting, so far I am loving the sound of the Moon on the DT990 now that I got my storage drives hooked up I was able to play some Heart and some Journey and I feel these sound more balanced out on the Moon. It could be that the Moon has good synergy with the DT990 but I got quite a bit to go before I can confidently claim that. Please note that anything I say about any of the OPAs is with all jumpers in b/c I am still burning in. I will say that the Earth had more bass than the Moon and this is what I would expect from a device that is supposed to be generally neutral. So far I really enjoy both; the Earth gives me the unrestricted sound of the DT990 that I love with a powerful bass that brings you into the beat, the Moon is like a very small restricter that brings more control to the natural bass of the DT990 and pulls those highs in for a better listen while softening the hiss in older recordings. Note these adjustments are nice and subtle. 

 Well 38 hours done on the Moon so it is going to be a while before everything is settled in. Next is the sun and when everything is done I will be doing a big review of them all which will be very useful for other DT990 owners who want to know what settings to use or what OPA to get. As for everyone else I am sure it will also be useful to get more opinions on the differences between the earth moon and sun using all jumper settings.


----------



## SoFGR

wave and master volume settings have NO effect when using ASIO + bitmatched playback, oh and I'm using a full sized desktop pc not a laptop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't get me wrong most songs sound loud enough with the volume knob set half-way through i just feel that i could use a liiiitle bit more gain 

 Btw my HDAM preferences are earth for dt770 and moon for akg601, my english is not very good nor my "audiophile vocabulary" is but i just want to say that moon + dt770 does not sound "right" to my ears neither does akg601 + earth


----------



## haloxt

SoFGR, did you try with usb? I'm guessing it must be your soundcard's volume control. If not then I guess you just use that much volume lol.


----------



## DoYouRight

ASIO is for usb. Maybe that is the issue.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeroibis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting, so far I am loving the sound of the Moon on the DT990 now that I got my storage drives hooked up I was able to play some Heart and some Journey and I feel these sound more balanced out on the Moon. It could be that the Moon has good synergy with the DT990 but I got quite a bit to go before I can confidently claim that. Please note that anything I say about any of the OPAs is with all jumpers in b/c I am still burning in. I will say that the Earth had more bass than the Moon and this is what I would expect from a device that is supposed to be generally neutral. So far I really enjoy both; the Earth gives me the unrestricted sound of the DT990 that I love with a powerful bass that brings you into the beat, the Moon is like a very small restricter that brings more control to the natural bass of the DT990 and pulls those highs in for a better listen while softening the hiss in older recordings. Note these adjustments are nice and subtle. 

 Well 38 hours done on the Moon so it is going to be a while before everything is settled in. Next is the sun and when everything is done I will be doing a big review of them all which will be very useful for other DT990 owners who want to know what settings to use or what OPA to get. As for everyone else I am sure it will also be useful to get more opinions on the differences between the earth moon and sun using all jumper settings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I look forward to comparing your results with mine. I too am writing a review (of sorts) with the DT990 that will be in 2 parts: early impressions (0 to ~150 hrs.) and later/final/whatever impressions later on. I'm almost done the early impressions now, and hope to get them up soon!


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoFGR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe the headphone amp is kinda weak for my akg 601, it can drive dt770/80 just fine even at 3/4 o'clock but i feel that the akgs require almost twice the gain in order to reach the same level of loudness, btw i notice that there is very little extra gain if my volume knobs goes above middle setting ( 6'o clock = middle setting right ? ), am i the only one noticing this weakness ? DAMN i guess my compass needs a panther for company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 current setup :x-fi titanium fatal1ty champion series > stock pink (ew) optical cable > compass + moon HDAM + neutral setting + HIGH gain (13db) > audio creation mode 2.1 speakers setting bitmatched playback ON 44.1 khz master sampling rate > media monkey + ASIO + ****batch mpg123 plug in > AKG K601_

 

I just got ASIO running with MediaMonkey today (thanks Jesse!), but with my 250 ohm DT990 with ASIO4ALL I can hardly get past 9 or 10 o'clock (low gain setting) on most songs without it being painfully loud. I haven't tried K601s on here, but its quite a surprise to me that you would be having a hard time driving them!


----------



## bjorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got ASIO running with MediaMonkey today (thanks Jesse!), but with my 250 ohm DT990 with ASIO4ALL I can hardly get past 9 or 10 o'clock (low gain setting) on most songs without it being painfully loud. I haven't tried K601s on here, but its quite a surprise to me that you would be having a hard time driving them!_

 

That's more like it. Personally I have never used higher volume than 9 o'clock and that is with HD650 and low gain. That is from a conventional CD-player and using coax- or optical-in.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

In the last compass thread, someone posted a nice graphic showing the difference between DAC out, pre-amp out etc... Any way you could add this to the faq currawong?


----------



## discretesound

Does the compass have good synergy with AKG K702?


----------



## SoFGR

did some a to b comparison between usb and optical using windows media player (couldn't be bothered to download usbasio4all ) both sound 99% the same to my ears, x-fi and "usb audio dac" were both maxed, maybe it's just me after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 btw i've opened my compass to swap HDAMs yesterday and i found traces of black melted plastic throughout the unit ! What ? I'll post pics soon


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ezzieyguywuf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the last compass thread, someone posted a nice graphic showing the difference between DAC out, pre-amp out etc... Any way you could add this to the faq currawong?_

 

I'd like to see that also.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *discretesound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the compass have good synergy with AKG K702?_

 

I've just acquired a new pair of K702. So far the Compass with Earth-OPA and the K702 sound good. The k702 are more laid back and the Compass is more upfront so it compensates. However, I have to wait for the cans to burn-in more to have a good impression on the synergy.
 Kingwa tested the Compass with a few cans and the K701 are one of them.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoFGR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_did some a to b comparison between usb and optical using windows media player (couldn't be bothered to download usbasio4all ) both sound 99% the same to my ears, x-fi and "usb audio dac" were both maxed, maybe it's just me after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 btw i've opened my compass to swap HDAMs yesterday and i found traces of black melted plastic throughout the unit ! What ? I'll post pics soon_

 

Maybe you should read Currawong's entire FAQ and then study up on how to install ASIO correctly before jumping the gun so to speak. Just some friendly advice.

 The black globs are glue to hold various parts in place so that they never come loose. Think of it as going the extra mile to make sure the parts stay put for the long haul.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like to see that also._

 

I think that pic or illustration was Curra's. The FAQ already has some HQ pics ( Curra's work of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Peete.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Yep PG the 702's take quite a while to relax...have a look in the headphone forum for some further info on break in.

 Peete.


----------



## DoYouRight

the drivers you just install and then select asio usb. Windows media player is garbage. Use Winamp/Foobar/MediaMonkey they are free and sound INSANELY better. You can't complain if your unwilling to do something so easy and free to check it out.


----------



## bjorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just acquired a new pair of K702. So far the Compass with Earth-OPA and the K702 sound good. The k702 are more laid back and the Compass is more upfront so it compensates. However, I have to wait for the cans to burn-in more to have a good impression on the synergy.
 Kingwa tested the Compass with a few cans and the K701 are one of them._

 

That was an unusual way of describing it. I would say that it's the other way around. The K701/702 are very analytic and the Compass is more relaxed/laidback and slightly dark sounding.

 The Compass seems to work pretty good with most headphones. The ability to change HDAM-modules and use the different frequenzy setting jumpers really makes them easy to match to almost anything.

 Personally I only use the Earth HDAM and when I use the K701 I use the Soft1 setting and with the HD650 I use the Bright setting. That also gives some indication on how I percieve their respective frequenzy response. I think HD800 might be interesting for me since it seem to represent something inbetween those two mentioned.


----------



## discretesound

Does the akg 702 have sibilance when paired with the compass. When paired with my ibasso d10 the sibilance is quite bad it hurts my ears


----------



## yooncs

Hello everyone,

 It is my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got Compass and all three HDAMs, which I enjoy. But unlike Earth's, Sun and Moon's ground wires are thin and not properly attached.. and finally Sun's got detached today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But when I looked at HDAMs closely, it looks like ground wires are not connected to any part of the circuit. Is this correct? If so, wouldn't it do anything useful?


----------



## fsrick

hi all,
 When you use compass with hd650, you use the high-gain mode or low gain-mode? does it matter? while using Earth with neutral setting in low-gain mode, I feel a little veil in the mid-high range. But it sounds better in the high-gain mode, IMO. Thanks.


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fsrick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi all,
 When you use compass with hd650, you use the high-gain mode or low gain-mode? does it matter? while using Earth with neutral setting in low-gain mode, I feel a little veil in the mid-high range. But it sounds better in the high-gain mode, IMO. Thanks._

 

That is a function of your headphones. 

 -Nkk


----------



## LaidBack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just acquired a new pair of K702. So far the Compass with Earth-OPA and the K702 sound good. The k702 are more laid back and the Compass is more upfront so it compensates. However, I have to wait for the cans to burn-in more to have a good impression on the synergy.
 Kingwa tested the Compass with a few cans and the K701 are one of them._

 

Cool, I've been considering trying them as well. Is the soundstage impressive with the Compass and 702? How about the Bass quality and quantity?


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fsrick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi all,
 When you use compass with hd650, you use the high-gain mode or low gain-mode? does it matter? while using Earth with neutral setting in low-gain mode, I feel a little veil in the mid-high range. But it sounds better in the high-gain mode, IMO. Thanks._

 

I use high gain for all of my headphones.


----------



## LaidBack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use high gain for all of my headphones._

 

Hmmm, even your Grado's? Those should be really easy to drive on low gain...


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LaidBack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm, even your Grado's? Those should be really easy to drive on low gain..._

 

They are - but I usually use an impedance adapter, and I'm lazy, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Either way it isn't as though high gain makes it too loud or anything - volume knob still works in both modes.


----------



## DoYouRight

DT880 is great also. K701 can sound fake from what oDigg explained at the meet because it is SO BIG.


----------



## doping panda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DT880 is great also. K701 can sound fake from what oDigg explained at the meet because it is SO BIG._

 

I feel that way about my K500 sometimes. The soundstage is just so wide that sometimes it feels fake.


----------



## LaidBack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are - but I usually use an impedance adapter, and I'm lazy, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either way it isn't as though high gain makes it too loud or anything - volume knob still works in both modes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL, I hear ya. I should A/B the gain modes to test if I hear SQ differences. I was talking to a purist about running the Compass in high gain mode, I could tell he was frowning upon me, LOL...


----------



## LaidBack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DT880 is great also..._

 

X2. The synergy with Beyers(880 & 990) and the A-GD gear is great, seems like they were made for each other...


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LaidBack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X2. The synergy with Beyers(880 & 990) and the A-GD gear is great, seems like they were made for each other..._

 

They were that is why they both were handed down from heaven


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fsrick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi all,
 When you use compass with hd650, you use the high-gain mode or low gain-mode? does it matter? while using Earth with neutral setting in low-gain mode, I feel a little veil in the mid-high range. But it sounds better in the high-gain mode, IMO. Thanks._

 

I asked Kingwa this question back in development a few months ago and he said the 9 dB-low gain has less noise than the 13 dB-high gain. I use the 9 dB-low gain setting with my DT880/250s and there's plenty of headroom for higher impedance phones. Good to see the newer Compass units have a low gain of 6 dB.


----------



## SoFGR

ok now i got very confused and frustrated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , my dt770s just got this rattle problem lately ( http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/wie...770pro-281547/ ) so i stopped using them, I removed all hairs as ericj instructed but no dice , tried running them unamped same problem so it is not the DAC 

 I've done alot of hdam switching these days, power button was turned off 100% of the time and power cord was unplugged 98% of the time during this process, I think something inside compass has gone bad, everytime i use dt770 or a700 now i can hear static and noise when moving the volume knob while just a few days ago it was dead silent ( never tried the A700s on compass before just today but they could be damaged since they had dropped too many times from my desk in the past ) 

 When i tried akg 601 i could only hear a little bit of hissing when volume was maxed and nothing was playing, i unpluged the power cord from my old 5 way surge protector and plugged it in a plain power socket, now i can't hear any kind of noise so it's all good, but why should i have to do that in the first place ? and why do i still hear static when using my 2 older pairs ? 

 Btw i removed pretty much all of that black melted plastic just to be safe, oh and i was having problems with the ground wire on moon 3-4 days ago, ( my earth's wire got detached too yooncs you're not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) everytime it had contact it gave me static so i had to remove the screw, but now the wire seems to be working fine, atleast on my akgs .....


----------



## DoYouRight

I think your can's are messed


----------



## Currawong

If one pair of headphones is working perfectly with the Compass, then your other cans are broken (by your own admission too).


----------



## Shizdan

Man I love this Dac / Amp I just listened to the Best of The Steve Miller Band and was Rockin out!


----------



## AudioPhewl

Abra... abra... cadabra... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm showing my age...

 ~Phewl.


----------



## K3cT

Just wondering. For those who have the Compass for some time, which HDAM module you end up settling on? 

 For me it's the Earth.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Abra... abra... cadabra... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm showing my age...

 ~Phewl._

 

LOL.........well let me just ...never mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just wondering. For those who have the Compass for some time, which HDAM module you end up settling on? 

 For me it's the Earth._

 

That's where I always seem to end up as well although I do like the change up the Moon brings from time to time.

 Peete.


----------



## SoFGR

update : removed 99% of that melt plastic that was stuck between four big black capacitors, reseated the HDAM plugged the compass back to the 5 way surge protector now there is no noise at all when using akgs no matter the power socket, there is still some noise in A700s when moving the volume knob from half-way to full-way but it less louder than before, maybe that happens because the audiotechnicas are more sensitive to power ? are all your headphones dead quiet when moving the volume knob ?


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If one pair of headphones is working perfectly with the Compass, then your other cans are broken (by your own admission too)._

 

the problem is that i'm hearing hissing even with the akgs when i use the earth HDAM instead of moon, i'm pretty sure that didn't hapen before, i guess the hdam gone bad or even worse the unit itself, the only issues i noticed in the past were very hot temperatures inside the DAC when using earth instead of moon and that black melted plastic, maybe they didn't have enough time to burn it in before shipping my order who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've send a mail to audio-gd support few hours before, things will eventually work out i hope, damn dt770s + earth were such a lovely combination, i'm still debating in my head wether i should bother with repair or buy new ones.


----------



## haloxt

The static while moving the volume is normal. Try playing something like pink noise and then move the volume knob, there will be A LOT of extra static noise then. Something that isn't right is that you have to move the volume knob all the way lol.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoFGR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the problem is that i'm hearing hissing even with the akgs when i use the earth HDAM instead of moon, i'm pretty sure that didn't hapen before, i guess the hdam gone bad or even worse the unit itself, the only issues i noticed in the past were very hot temperatures inside the DAC when using earth instead of moon and that black melted plastic, maybe they didn't have enough time to burn it in before shipping my order who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've send a mail to audio-gd support few hours before, things will eventually work out i hope, damn dt770s + earth were such a lovely combination, i'm still debating in my head wether i should bother with repair or buy new ones._

 

It was unnecessary to remove all the glue blobs. If you're hearing hissing with the volume knob while it's not being moved, then that could be caused by any number of things. In that case, it's worth un-plugging connections until it goes away to see if if it's caused by, say, your computer.

 If you're hearing static at the moment you turn the volume knob (caused by turning it) I gather that's cause by DC voltage leaking into the headphone circuit, which shouldn't happen.

 Anyway, good luck sorting it out.


----------



## AudioPhewl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's where I always seem to end up as well although I do like the change up the Moon brings from time to time.

 Peete._

 

Oddly enough, I'm the same. I've used the Earth exclusively, up until around two weeks ago. I was listening to an album, and just felt that I wanted a smidge more bass, so I dropped the Moon in. Different moods, different flavours of sound. It's nice to have the choice between total neutrality, and something with a bit more bias toward the bottom-end.

 ~Phewl.


----------



## K3cT

IMHO the Compass by itself is already pretty bassy so the sound becomes too muddy for me if using the Moon HDAM. Perhaps this is headphone sensitive too though.


----------



## zeroibis

Strange I thought the Moon had less bass at least that is what I thought I heard... but at this hour I could be delirious. 

 146 hours with the moon and counting but it is going to be on the back burner when I am forced to turn it off during my vacation...


----------



## haloxt

Do you guys hear a static noise when turning the volume knob and listening to pink noise? I get it all the time and figured static from turning the knob increases the more noisy the music is.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeroibis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Strange I thought the Moon had less bass at least that is what I thought I heard... but at this hour I could be delirious. 

 146 hours with the moon and counting but it is going to be on the back burner when I am forced to turn it off during my vacation..._

 

The HDAMs change tonally over the first 350 hours. In another hundred hours or so you'll wonder where the treble went for about 50 hours.


----------



## SoFGR

haloxt i don't get any of that when using akg 601, maybe because this pair is less sensitive to gain/voltage who knows. 

 I used to get those symptoms in the past with my dt770s too (before they got damaged )when my hdam was not properly seated or the ground wire was not making proper contact, now if i try to use audiotechnica A700 on my compass without any cables connected to it ( just the power cord ) it will give me loud hissing and volume knob noise when its volume setting is set to 12 o'clock or higher ( 12 o'clock = medium setting right ? ) 

 But if i move the connection knob from optical/coax setting to usb OR use super mode instead of normal then i will only hear VERY quiet hissing at max volume and no static/crackles at all, i guess something got fried in the DAC section .....


----------



## haloxt

The hissing only occurs while moving knobs right? I used to switch input knobs like crazy a/b'ing and the hissing is pretty common. I also get hissing when there's nothing playing when I move the volume knob in circles. I don't think there's anything to worry about there, but I do think you should try a different transport just to make sure your compass really has lower volume than other compasses.


----------



## SoFGR

No, it occurs when i set the compass 12 o'clock or higher and then leave the volume knob alone, if I start moving it i will hear some weird sounds like the knob itself rubbing against the aluminum.


----------



## haloxt

You get a hiss when the volume knob is 12+ and NOT MOVING? Or you saying you hear it when moving the knob, which is what happens with me and I think it is normal.


----------



## SoFGR

BOTH ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i repeat, none of that occurs when it's set to usb (even if there are no cables connected except the power cable ) or super mode


----------



## AudioPhewl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IMHO the Compass by itself is already pretty bassy so the sound becomes too muddy for me if using the Moon HDAM. Perhaps this is headphone sensitive too though._

 

Probably. I'm using the Stax rig, which tends to feel a little bass-light on occasion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

OMG my name is on the Delivery Notice page! Cannot wait! I been messing around with Jack in ubuntu, and while I'm not sure if its bit perfect or not I'm excited to see what I'll hear. I'm using my Creative SoundBlaster Live! 24-Bit right now, and though its better than my onboard sound I'm not completely satisfied through my Denon's. I always been pretty satisfied with the Grado's though. We'll see!!!

 edit: oh, and wholly smokes what a large shipment they had! Business is booming I suppose.


----------



## gilency

if I understand the diagram shown in the Introduction to the Compass DAC and Headphone amplifier article, I should be able to use the Compass DAC with another amplifier by using the preamp switch (on) connecting another amplifier via the pre-amp jacks. Is that correct?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...... I'm using the Stax rig, which tends to feel a little bass-light on occasion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl._

 

I have the same Stax rig you have coming to me in a couple of days. Did you connect it to the compass in the way I described it above?
 I have the Compass connected to my Stereo with the DAC out jacks and figured I could connect the Stax amplifier the way asked above but I am not sure.


----------



## Drosera

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if I understand the diagram shown in the Introduction to the Compass DAC and Headphone amplifier article, I should be able to use the Compass DAC with another amplifier by using the preamp switch (on) connecting another amplifier via the pre-amp jacks. Is that correct?_

 

Yes, depending on the type of amplifier it breaks down like this:

Connecting to a power amplifier (i.e. one without a preamp) -> use the Compass preamp out.
Connecting to an integrated amplifier (i.e. one with a preamp and poweramp integrated as one amp) -> use the Compass DAC out
Connecting to an integrated amplifier with an option to disconnect the preamp and power amp sections -> either use the Compass DAC out to the normal line-level inputs of the amp, or separate the preamp and poweramp sections of the amplifier and connect the Compass preamp out to the poweramp section of the amplifier. (Do whatever gives the best results.)

 Hope this helps.

 (And that was 1000.)


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drosera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, depending on the type of amplifier it breaks down like this:

Connecting to a power amplifier (i.e. one without a preamp) -> use the Compass preamp out.
Connecting to an integrated amplifier (i.e. one with a preamp and poweramp integrated as one amp) -> use the Compass DAC out
Connecting to an integrated amplifier with an option to disconnect the preamp and power amp sections -> either use the Compass DAC out to the normal line-level inputs of the amp, or separate the preamp and poweramp sections of the amplifier and connect the Compass preamp out to the poweramp section of the amplifier. (Do whatever gives the best results.)

 Hope this helps.

 (And that was 1000.)_

 

Thank you. That was very helpful. And congratulations on >1000!


----------



## knugge

Man... do I want the Compass for my K701:s!!! It sounds like it would really suit my preferences.

 Got to save some money


----------



## noxlord

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *knugge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man... do I want the Compass for my K701:s!!! It sounds like it would really suit my preferences.

 Got to save some money_

 

It probably suit your budget too ...


----------



## AudioPhewl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if I understand the diagram shown in the Introduction to the Compass DAC and Headphone amplifier article, I should be able to use the Compass DAC with another amplifier by using the preamp switch (on) connecting another amplifier via the pre-amp jacks. Is that correct?


 I have the same Stax rig you have coming to me in a couple of days. Did you connect it to the compass in the way I described it above?
 I have the Compass connected to my Stereo with the DAC out jacks and figured I could connect the Stax amplifier the way asked above but I am not sure._

 

Mine is a little different, as it's from the first run. The "pre-production" batch. But yes, my Stax energiser is hooked up to the "DAC out" RCA sockets on the rear. My unit doesn't have the volume-controlled pre-amp outputs on the back, it just has the headphone amplifier external input on the rear.

 With the "super" button pushed in, output goes from the DAC to the rear DAC out sockets. With "super" pushed out, output goes into the internal headphone amplifier, and not the DAC out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl.


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is a little different, as it's from the first run. The "pre-production" batch. But yes, my Stax energiser is hooked up to the "DAC out" RCA sockets on the rear. My unit doesn't have the volume-controlled pre-amp outputs on the back, it just has the headphone amplifier external input on the rear.

 With the "super" button pushed in, output goes from the DAC to the rear DAC out sockets. With "super" pushed out, output goes into the internal headphone amplifier, and not the DAC out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl._

 

Thank you. I already have my stereo connected to the DAC out from the Compass. I though I would use the preamp line out in the rear to connect to another amplifier.


----------



## AudioPhewl

The Stax has a pass-through on one input(maybe more?), which is how I use mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Compass DAC-out --> Stax input 1
 Stax input 1 passthrough --> speaker amplifier

 Sorted.


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Stax has a pass-through on one input(maybe more?), which is how I use mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Compass DAC-out --> Stax input 1
 Stax input 1 passthrough --> speaker amplifier

 Sorted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Cool! That sounds right. Thanks a lot!
 Does the Stax need to be on in order for the Compass signal to pass through into the speaker amplifier?


----------



## j2kei

anyone know normally how long does it take EMS to ship the compass from china to US west coast?


----------



## AudioPhewl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool! That sounds right. Thanks a lot!
 Does the Stax need to be on in order for the Compass signal to pass through into the speaker amplifier?_

 

Yes it does. I've literally just checked, because I couldn't remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This solution is likely to be better, for a number of reasons:-

 1. I'm assuming that the Stax gear will be more revealing than your speakers(it's certainly more revealing than my BBC studio monitors, for what that's worth..)

 2. Because of the above, the shortest cable run to it _may well_ be the better choice.

 3. I'd not advise using the Compass pre-amp in this situation- it's not required, as the Stax amp is meaty enough to power the earspeakers from a line-level source. It's an unnecessary link in the chain, and may even end up causing problems - the signal will be amplified by the DAC to line-level, then by the pre-amp, then by the Stax amp... is it even possible to overload electrostatic earspeakers? I don't know...

 ~Phewl.


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it does. I've literally just checked, because I couldn't remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This solution is likely to be better, for a number of reasons:-

 1. I'm assuming that the Stax gear will be more revealing than your speakers(it's certainly more revealing than my BBC studio monitors, for what that's worth..)

 2. Because of the above, the shortest cable run to it may well be the better choice.

 3. I'd not advise using the Compass pre-amp in this situation- it's not required, as the Stax amp is meaty enough to power the earspeakers from a line-level source. It's an unnecessary link in the chain, and may even end up causing problems - the signal will be amplified by the DAC to line-level, then by the pre-amp, then by the Stax amp... is it even possible to overload electrostatic earspeakers? I don't know...

 ~Phewl._

 

Thank you for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Oh poop. In my excitement I went and gave them my wrong zipcode in one of my emails (I'm away from home on an internship this summer) and just my luck that that was the zipcode they chose to use! Cherry was very expediant in informing me of the error, we got it cleared up and my package has been shipped but unfortunately the ship date is now yesterday instead of Sunday. Ah, how will I wait any longer....

 On a different note, has anyone tried the DAC out of the compass with a CMOY? I'm building a CMOY now and would like to do just this, and I want to know what other peoples experiences with this are.


----------



## K3cT

I've tried the Compass DAC out with various DIY amps including a hybrid one. All of them seem to be better than the Compass' Amp section, in one way or another. When I tried them with the Moon OPA in the DAC section, the coloration is way too much for my taste so I had to use the Earth. The Earth also happens to be my favorite OPA now as it's the most neutral.


----------



## Sganzerla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried the Compass DAC out with various DIY amps including a hybrid one. All of them seem to be better than the Compass' Amp section, in one way or another. When I tried them with the Moon OPA in the DAC section, the coloration is way too much for my taste so I had to use the Earth. The Earth also happens to be my favorite OPA now as it's the most neutral._

 

 Would you mind saying wich ones and the sound differences?


----------



## nkk

AHHH.....They tried delivering and I was not there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh well. I will be home in an hour or so and will have to go see if it is feasible to go to the facility and pick it up. 

 Just thought i would share/vent my frustration with you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Nkk


----------



## DoYouRight

glad people are still happy waiting for theirs to arrive, just enjoy it before feeding into the need to upgrade!


----------



## uriz3n

Just checked EMS tracking and my Compass is in the US customs. Hope it won't get kicked around too much, been waiting a month already


----------



## zeroibis

Well in the morning I must part with my compass for over a week! I have listened to it every day since I got it but hopefully my imod -> LDMKI -> PFE setup will hold up (just installed a new battery hoary)!

 231 on the moon so far I will half to finish the rest when I get back home


----------



## uriz3n

And now its released from customs


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sganzerla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you mind saying wich ones and the sound differences?_

 

All custom DIY designs. One of them is this one, a tube/SS hybrid. 






 This one is better in imaging, soundstage and midrange while Compass generally having an edge in bass dynamics. 

 The other one is also a custom design, called the 'Soul Mini'. That one is a portable design and IIRC, Psychoaudio and RON have posted some photos and their impressions here. Unfortunately the impression of the Soul Mini was not as strong as that hybrid amp so I couldn't remember which aspects sounded better.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Its sort of scaring me. You make it sound like the Compass' Amp sucks...


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ezzieyguywuf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its sort of scaring me. You make it sound like the Compass' Amp sucks..._

 

Well, not really. It's surprisingly decent given its price-point but there are better things out there (which comes at a higher price). At $300, the Compass is pretty hard to beat though as an Amp/DAC combo. 

 Also keep in mind that DIY designs tend to have a much higher price/performance ratio as there's no profit margin in the equation.


----------



## elbuzzard

doesnt suck. impressive unit for this price. The only other HP amp that i have is the Apogee Duet. With the HD580, the amp section on the compass is MUCH better IMO. I know the apogee amp is not really highly regarded anyway but I was happy with it till I heard Compass. I quickly did some A/B with the DACs using the Compass amp. Ill post back after more burn in.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, not really. It's surprisingly decent given its price-point but there are better things out there (which comes at a higher price). At $300, the Compass is pretty hard to beat though as an Amp/DAC combo. 

 Also keep in mind that DIY designs tend to have a much higher price/performance ratio as there's no profit margin in the equation._

 

Or labor/overhead costs.

 Peete.


----------



## nkk

I have eight jumpers that came with my Compass...how many do I need? Only four, right? Is Kingwa just generous and gives out an extra four? I have a total of 8 metal rods sticking out of my compass board (2 sets of 4 rods (2 pairs) each), and each jumper covers 2 rods (one pair). That makes 2 jumpers per set of 4 rods, and I am left with four jumpers unused. Right?

 Thanks,
 Nkk (who is scared to turn the Compass on without knowing this answer)


----------



## yooncs

I just received optical cable from monoprice. When I plug it into Compass, it barely stays plugged. I guess the problem is in Compass since it doesn't have a locking port, but could anyone recommend a optical cable which would hold firmly?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have eight jumpers that came with my Compass...how many do I need? Only four, right? Is Kingwa just generous and gives out an extra four? I have a total of 8 metal rods sticking out of my compass board (2 sets of 4 rods (2 pairs) each), and each jumper covers 2 rods (one pair). That makes 2 jumpers per set of 4 rods, and I am left with four jumpers unused. Right?

 Thanks,
 Nkk (who is scared to turn the Compass on without knowing this answer)_

 

You can turn it on. Sounds like you got spares indeed. You don't need to install any of them, it's just an option to deal with the strong brightness or dullness of some headphones.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yooncs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received optical cable from monoprice. When I plug it into Compass, it barely stays plugged. I guess the problem is in Compass since it doesn't have a locking port, but could anyone recommend a optical cable which would hold firmly?_

 

There are no locking optical ports. Toslink is honestly a crap system. Some ports/cables I have connect tightly, some barely.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or labor/overhead costs.

 Peete._

 

DIY is interesting though. I'm almost convinced that the M^3 is going to be my next amplifier purchase.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DIY is interesting though. I'm almost convinced that the M^3 is going to be my next amplifier purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree completely ...I love a good DIY project or mod...an M^3 is a terrific choice judging by it's feedback and owner satisfaction.

 Peete.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DIY is interesting though. I'm almost convinced that the M^3 is going to be my next amplifier purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've given in to DIY and put an order in for an EHHA kit myself.


----------



## doping panda

A Balanced EHHA, running off two Sigma22s? That would likely be glorious. I'm pretty interested in the EHHA myself actually. If I ever get around to picking up that soldering iron, the EHHA would be one of the amps I'm most interested in, along with the M3 and Beta22.


----------



## haloxt

Locking optical ports do exist, they just aren't used in audio-gd's equipment. It's not that big a deal though just be careful not to snag the cable out.


----------



## DoYouRight

hmm I truly think that would be overkill its not like you carry the amp around like the headphones.


----------



## Dane

Hi all, I'm considering the Compass dac/amp, but I'm a little scared about the reports of hiss and noises when turning the volume and that this should be normal?? I have never experienced amps that made noises when the volume was turned except 20 years old receivers with dirty pots.

 Could someone please confirm that:

 1) A properly working Compass is noiseless when turning the volume, and
 2) That there is no hiss at normal listing level with no music playing irrespective of source selection (coax/optical/USB).

 Thanks!


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all, I'm considering the Compass dac/amp, but I'm a little scared about the reports of hiss and noises when turning the volume and that this should be normal?? I have never experienced amps that made noises when the volume was turned except 20 years old receivers with dirty pots.

 Could someone please confirm that:

 1) A properly working Compass is noiseless when turning the volume, and
 2) That there is no hiss at normal listing level with no music playing irrespective of source selection (coax/optical/USB).

 Thanks!_

 

moon hdam + AKG K601 give me no problems at all, only slight volume knob noise when using audiotechnica A700 + low gain setting ( 6db ) I've ordered a new earth HDAM so i will verify soon if my old earth hdam got damaged due to abuse / bad handling on my part ( i'm kinda rough on my equiptment i know  )


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all, I'm considering the Compass dac/amp, but I'm a little scared about the reports of hiss and noises when turning the volume and that this should be normal?? I have never experienced amps that made noises when the volume was turned except 20 years old receivers with dirty pots.

 Could someone please confirm that:

 1) A properly working Compass is noiseless when turning the volume, and
 2) That there is no hiss at normal listing level with no music playing irrespective of source selection (coax/optical/USB).

 Thanks!_

 


 True on both counts, using Eart hand AD700 and ety hf5 on low gain for both.
 And, my compass is about 22 hours old, so it is brand new.

 -Nkk


----------



## Dane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_True on both counts, using Eart hand AD700 and ety hf5 on low gain for both.
 And, my compass is about 22 hours old, so it is brand new.

 -Nkk_

 

Thanks man (and SoFGR too), that's also what I would expect - got a little worried, that's all.

 Are these "homemade" op-amps perhaps a little fragile... As I doubt that I personally could hear any difference, I guess I could just plug in a standard stereo op-amp instead, right. I have a 2xAD8610A, a 2xAD627AN, and 2xLT1028CN8, all dating back from a failed investment (Larocco PR, hissed like hell), will these work?


----------



## Suasexed

Posted in wrong thread - sorry!


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks man (and SoFGR too), that's also what I would expect - got a little worried, that's all.

 Are these "homemade" op-amps perhaps a little fragile... As I doubt that I personally could hear any difference, I guess I could just plug in a standard stereo op-amp instead, right. I have a 2xAD8610A, a 2xAD627AN, and 2xLT1028CN8, all dating back from a failed investment (Larocco PR, hissed like hell), will these work?_

 

You could but they won't be near as good sounding as the HDAM modules. These are not homemade Opamps....they are discrete circuit types that are hand made. The entire amp is hand made. 

 I don't get any noise at all with the 2 units I have but the volume pot does make some noise when moved up or down but that is on purpose because of the way the pot is wired into the circuit. Once you stop moving the pot the noise also quits. There is very little or no hiss using HD650's. At normal listening levels the amp and dac are dead quiet. Some members with very efficient low impedance cans/IEMs can chime in on this subject as my 2 sets of cans are 300 and 600 ohm.

 Peete.


----------



## cyberidd

With my DT990 (250 ohms) then there is a barely audible noise when turning the volume, when there is no music there is no hiss. With the Turbines IEMs there is a very audible noise when turning the volume knob, and with no music there is some hiss with volume turned all the way up, and I'm not sure if I'm imagining hearing it or not when the volume is at listenable levels. To put this in perspective, with the Turbines I can only have the music turned from about 7 o'clock (zero) to around 8. I can hear music playing when volume is turned all the way down. For me, the noise when turning the volume knob is not all that bothersome for me as it only really happens when I am greatly changing the volume. If I am only adjusting the volume a small amount (what I usually do) then it either doesn't happen, or it isn't loud enough to be at all bothersome. Also, even with the Tubines, the background noise is not close to audible when playing music at listenable volumes.


----------



## Dane

All is cool then.

 Yes, it seems that the "shunt" type wiring of the pot causes volume to go to max as the shunt contact is temporarily lost due to friction etc. Whereas in a normal pot wiring the volume goes to zero when contact is temporarily lost in the pot. Also, input resistance varies with volume in the alternative pot wiring used in the Compass, but I don't know if this could have a negative effect as well.

 I wonder if the "theory" about the signal is "bypassing" (I doubt if this simplified way of looking at electrical signals is even meaningful) the pot is worth the compromise: The supposed benefit is something nobody could probably hear, but the compromise (noises when turning volume) is something everybody can hear. You're basically introducing a certain negative effect by adding a very questionable positive effect, I wonder if that was wise...

 Have to consider this some more. My options (at around $500) are very limited for the functionality I seek (amp/dac with optical/coax/USB inputs). The only other alternative I've found is the iBasso D10, but it looks like you get a much better construction with the Compass.


----------



## DiscHead

I use DT770/80 Pro with earth and it is absolutely dead quiet with no music playing and that includes turning the volume and maxing the volume. I am connected to a Macbook with optical and a PC with USB and there is no difference.


----------



## haloxt

Try playing something continuous like a sine sweep which seems to be the best way to make the volume pot hiss while turning. I get it all the time with my sensitive and low impedance Pro 900's.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try playing something continuous like a sine sweep which seems to be the best way to make the volume pot hiss while turning. I get it all the time with my sensitive and low impedance Pro 900's._

 

Here's how I test for HISS in the pot. 

 Start Foobar, 
 Start a Song, 
 Pause the song, 
 Turn the Vol pot from 9:00 to 3:00. 
 Report results


----------



## Dane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's how I test for HISS in the pot. 

 Start Foobar, 
 Start a Song, 
 Pause the song, 
 Turn the Vol pot from 9:00 to 3:00. 
 Report results_

 

Seems like a good plan. And how were _your_ results


----------



## DiscHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's how I test for HISS in the pot. 

 Start Foobar, 
 Start a Song, 
 Pause the song, 
 Turn the Vol pot from 9:00 to 3:00. 
 Report results_

 

That's exactly what I've done, except with itunes and I can report that The thing is absolutely silent


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems like a good plan. And how were your results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HISSi'n Like a MOFO!!

 One thing that doesn't make sense to me is how can some do it and some not. If it is by design they should all do it. I wonder if it's the cans you use to listen for it. You can use Grados as a HISS divining rod. If my Neighbor has hiss in his system, I swear I hear it thru my Grados!

 .


----------



## Pricklely Peete

I dunno Les...mine are dead bloody silent (both of them) no matter what I do ...must be the FLA swamp gas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Shizdan

Can anybody Give me a sound break down of the Hdams? Like what they do to the sound (such as brighten, darken , add bass etc)
 Earth - 
 Moon - 
 Sun -


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dunno Les...mine are dead bloody silent (both of them) no matter what I do ...must be the FLA swamp gas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 

I remeber when this was brought up by a number of people before that Kingwa said it was a byproduct of his design? You don't recall that?


----------



## Currawong

Would the change in the wiring of the grounding (related to how people were hooking them up to amps and getting hum) be related?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would the change in the wiring of the grounding (related to how people were hooking them up to amps and getting hum) be related?_

 

Mines original, not rewired. Also it's not a hum, it sounds exactly like a dirty pot. If it's something that's easily rectified I would like to fix it.


----------



## Dane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HISSi'n Like a MOFO!!_

 

Follow your own procedure, but this time select line-in (which is unconnected). You now get no noises when turning the volume, right?

 I suspect the DAC section has a DC offset (no capacitor coupling).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One thing that doesn't make sense to me is how can some do it and some not. If it is by design they should all do it._

 

The DC offset will vary from unit to unit.

 I believe most normal amps have the conventional wiring of the pot and a coupling capacitor to eliminate the DC offset, both of which should reduce the noises while turning the volume both when music is playing and not playing.

 If you still hear noises when selecting the (non-connected) line-in, just ignore my theory


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I remeber when this was brought up by a number of people before that Kingwa said it was a byproduct of his design? You don't recall that?_

 

Yes I do recall and I mentioned that in a post a page or so back. I've managed to induce hum in the final version (in preamp mode) to which I was given a mod to remedy that but it has nothing to do with the pot wiring.

 I'll send you the pic via email so you can have a look Les.

 Check your email...I also sent something else unrelated.

 Peete.

 PS: Dane I do recall asking Kingwa about DC offset...there is none, as in zero. Please email him for further details.


----------



## Legolad

Hey folks,

 I run all my audio, including my PC, through my Yamaha RX-Z7 receiver. Connecting the optical out of my Yamaha Z7 to the optical input of the Compass would give me the ideal solution for using headphones after my husband goes to bed.

 Unfortunately I cannot get this to work at all. I think it might be some kind of DRM problem, but I'm not sure. 

 As a test, I ran an optical signal directly from my Oppo 980 disc player.
 With a standard CD I get audio.
 With an SACD I get nothing.

 The Compass is not in Pre-amp mode and is not in Super mode.
 I've quadruple checked the signal path. 

 Does anyone here know if the output of digital devices block the digital out to an amp like Compass?

 Does anyone here have any experience using optical digital via a receiver into the compass?

 I am assuming the Compass is agnostic about this and would play a signal if there was one. This would mean that my sources are blocking the signal because there is no analog step between the source and the Compass.

 If anyone knows more about this than I do, I'd love to hear your thoughts.

 Thanks.


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's how I test for HISS in the pot. 

 Start Foobar, 
 Start a Song, 
 Pause the song, 
 Turn the Vol pot from 9:00 to 3:00. 
 Report results_

 

I get a teeny tiny bit of hiss - or I'd describe it as static - (with Grados) just as I pass 12 o'clock. Barely notice it at all.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Legolad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey folks,

 I run all my audio, including my PC, through my Yamaha RX-Z7 receiver. Connecting the optical out of my Yamaha Z7 to the optical input of the Compass would give me the ideal solution for using headphones after my husband goes to bed.

 Unfortunately I cannot get this to work at all. I think it might be some kind of DRM problem, but I'm not sure. 

 As a test, I ran an optical signal directly from my Oppo 980 disc player.
 With a standard CD I get audio.
 With an SACD I get nothing.

 The Compass is not in Pre-amp mode and is not in Super mode.
 I've quadruple checked the signal path. 

 Does anyone here know if the output of digital devices block the digital out to an amp like Compass?

 Does anyone here have any experience using optical digital via a receiver into the compass?

 I am assuming the Compass is agnostic about this and would play a signal if there was one. This would mean that my sources are blocking the signal because there is no analog step between the source and the Compass.

 If anyone knows more about this than I do, I'd love to hear your thoughts.

 Thanks._

 


 SACD won't output anything via digital as it's a locked and encrypted protocol although some receivers and SACD players of the same make will have a iLink proprietary connection that will allow onboard DSD processing of the SACD signal via the Recievers DAC's...that feature is only available through some models of Pioneer Elite gear (now discontinued I think...the iLink SACD part anyway) and some Denon setups. Not too worry though this doesn't involve the Yamaha at all....

 The Compass will decode any bit sample rate that is normal PCM (16/44.1 through 24/96 PCM) but it will not accept Dolby Digital or DTS data streams as it does not have the hardware onboard to deal with it. Think of the DAC on the Compass as a regular PCM converter.

 Here is how you can set it up to take full advantage of both SACD/HT Movies (in stereo of course) and regular PCM handled directly by the Compass DAC.

 First take a line level output from your Yamaha and input the L/R channel RCA cables to the Analog line in inputs on the Compass. This will be your Movie/SACD setting as you will need to output an analog signal to the Compass to hear it. This means when you play a SACD or DVD in the DVDP machine you select the line out that is feeding your Compass from the Yamaha and will need to push in the Super switch on the Compass...this bypasses the Compass DAC section and you should now hear either 2 channel SACD (in analog form) or 2 channel DVD movie which you'll need to set to 2 channel operation in the menu to hear all the 5.1 content down mixed to 2 channel.

 For normal 2 channel PCM you can take a direct digital output from your source and input it to the Compass digital input section (COAX,USB or TOSlink).

 I hope that wasn't too confusing......if I missed anything please point it out.

 Remember super switch in to listen to SACD/Movies and super switch out for a direct feed from the player/source to a digital input on the Compass (bypassing the receiver's DAC section for regular PCM like red book which is 16/44.1 standard).

 Peete.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

omg I will be recieving my Compass tomorrow!!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I get a teeny tiny bit of hiss - or I'd describe it as static - (with Grados) just as I pass 12 o'clock. Barely notice it at all._

 


 That's it, not a hum. I guess not everybody has heard a dirty POT because it sounds like that. And it happens "around" 12:00 or so.

 .


----------



## Pricklely Peete

I've heard dirty pots a million times with old vintage guitars and amps......it's a scratchy sound where the sound cuts out for s split second causing either 1 or both channels to cut out but usually it's only one channel. Obviously a guitar is mono as are the pots installed in most guitar amps....anyway the point is yes I know the sound Les.

 It's not inconceivable for a new pot to be bad...that happens on a regular basis with cheap stuff but the ALPs pots the frequency of bad ones is a little less.

 Peete.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've heard dirty pots a million times with old vintage guitars and amps......it's a scratchy sound where the sound cuts out for s split second causing either 1 or both channels to cut out but usually it's only one channel. Obviously a guitar is mono as are the pots installed in most guitar amps....anyway the point is yes I know the sound Les.

 It's not inconceivable for a new pot to be bad...that happens on a regular basis with cheap stuff but the ALPs pots the frequency of bad ones is a little less.

 Peete._

 

This is starting to feel like the Twilight zone. Some time back there was someone complaining about this. I heard the same thing in my pot as did others. I suggested using something like Deoxit/Cramolyn R5 on it. It was determined that Kingwa said it was "normal" because of his design. I didn't think much more after that. But it sounds like a dirty POT on mine. I just had the identical sound/problem on the same type alps pot a month before that I cleared up with Cramolyn R5. Didn't do it on the Compass because it was saod to be "Normal" for the circuit. 

 Is there anyone that can clarify what Kingwa priginally said about this?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Why not try the Deoxit anyway.......can't hurt right ? Kingwa said because of the way the pot is wired into the circuit some noise may or may not occur but it should stop when you stop adjusting the Vol pot. That's all I remember......

 Here is the schematic drawing from the website.







 Peete.


----------



## Dane

Sorry if the has been answered before (as I'm sure it has), but I can't seem to get relevant hits with the search function.

 Will the Compass drive the DT770/600ohms without clipping?

 If you haven't got these cans other impressions with 600 ohms cans and the Compass are welcome.


----------



## HD_Dude

I'm totally happy with the Compass...so much so I'm ordering another one, despite being past the 'introductory price,' which is what I got mine for.

 But...

 Has anyone done a comprehensive change-out of the jumpers? 

 Before I try changing them, I was wondering if anyone here has experienced a big difference in sound quality after an adjustment.

 Any clues?

 Thanks


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry if the has been answered before (as I'm sure it has), but I can't seem to get relevant hits with the search function.

 Will the Compass drive the DT770/600ohms without clipping?

 If you haven't got these cans other impressions with 600 ohms cans and the Compass are welcome._

 

I have some really old 600 ohm AKG K240M's that the Compass has no trouble driving at all FWIW.

 Peete.


----------



## Legolad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Compass will decode any bit sample rate that is normal PCM (16/44.1 through 24/96 PCM) but it will not accept Dolby Digital or DTS data streams as it does not have the hardware onboard to deal with it. Think of the DAC on the Compass as a regular PCM converter.

 Here is how you can set it up to take full advantage of both SACD/HT Movies (in stereo of course) and regular PCM handled directly by the Compass DAC.

 First take a line level output from your Yamaha and input the L/R channel RCA cables to the Analog line in inputs on the Compass. This will be your Movie/SACD setting as you will need to output an analog signal to the Compass to hear it. This means when you play a SACD or DVD in the DVDP machine you select the line out that is feeding your Compass from the Yamaha and will need to push in the Super switch on the Compass...this bypasses the Compass DAC section and you should now hear either 2 channel SACD (in analog form) or 2 channel DVD movie which you'll need to set to 2 channel operation in the menu to hear all the 5.1 content down mixed to 2 channel.

 For normal 2 channel PCM you can take a direct digital output from your source and input it to the Compass digital input section (COAX,USB or TOSlink).

 I hope that wasn't too confusing......if I missed anything please point it out.

 Remember super switch in to listen to SACD/Movies and super switch out for a direct feed from the player/source to a digital input on the Compass (bypassing the receiver's DAC section for regular PCM like red book which is 16/44.1 standard).

 Peete._

 

Hey thanks, Peete!

 Not too confusing at all. A little disappointing maybe, but only as it relates to DRM measures in general. 

 So let me paraphrase to be sure I understood you.

 The Compass will take any standard, unprotected PCM signal.

 The digital signal from an SACD disc is protected so it will not play on the Compass. This explains why a direct connection from my SACD player to the Compass did not work.

 The Yamaha RX-Z7 will not pass any digital audio signal directly through unless goes through HDMI or something like an iLINK connection. This explains why none of my sources would output to the Compass via the Optical connection.

 To hear my digital sources, I have to add an analog connection from each source (Satellite receiver, PS3, etc) to my RX-Z7. Then run RCA cables from the Analog L/R out to my Compass Analog in.

 When I want to listen to SACD or any other protected signal, I put the Compass in Super mode (which disables the DAC). I also need to make sure the source is set to mixdown to stereo.

 For the rest of my listening, I can connect to my PC for pure digital FLAC goodness.

 Does that sound right you?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Legolad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey thanks, Peete!

 Not too confusing at all. A little disappointing maybe, but only as it relates to DRM measures in general. 

 So let me paraphrase to be sure I understood you.

 The Compass will take any standard, unprotected PCM signal.

 The digital signal from an SACD disc is protected so it will not play on the Compass. This explains why a direct connection from my SACD player to the Compass did not work.

 The Yamaha RX-Z7 will not pass any digital audio signal directly through unless goes through HDMI or something like an iLINK connection. This explains why none of my sources would output to the Compass via the Optical connection.

 To hear my digital sources, I have to add an analog connection from each source (Satellite receiver, PS3, etc) to my RX-Z7. Then run RCA cables from the Analog L/R out to my Compass Analog in.

 When I want to listen to SACD or any other protected signal, I put the Compass in Super mode (which disables the DAC). I also need to make sure the source is set to mixdown to stereo.

 For the rest of my listening, I can connect to my PC for pure digital FLAC goodness.

 Does that sound right you?_

 

Yup with one addition. The SACD player can play regular CDs...in that case you can output that from the player to the DAC of the Compass but you may have to change a menu setting in the SACD player...(I'm unfamiliar with your model).

 The rest sounds good. Glad I could help.

 Peete.


----------



## AudioPhewl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry if the has been answered before (as I'm sure it has), but I can't seem to get relevant hits with the search function.

 Will the Compass drive the DT770/600ohms without clipping?

 If you haven't got these cans other impressions with 600 ohms cans and the Compass are welcome._

 

It drives my 600ohm Senns without issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl.


----------



## j2kei

got it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks good, hdam was moved a lil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems to work ok. one thing i notice was that im having trouble getting the top lid to fit completely nicely back on. i think it might have to do with the padding on the hdam. do you guys remove the padding?

 after some listening on neutral, do you guys find the bass lil bit too boomy on neutral? (i just got it today, only about 2 hrs running)


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Quote:


 got it today 
 

I missed the DHL guy buy, literally, 15 minutes. On the dot. I feel like the cosmos is constantly playing a trick on me. I can't help but laugh. :-D (e.g. the CMOY I just built is offline till I replace a crushed capacitor. So intsead of having two useable amps today I have none. I'm tellin you, I should have my own sitcom.)


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *j2kei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_got it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks good, hdam was moved a lil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems to work ok. one thing i notice was that im having trouble getting the top lid to fit completely nicely back on. i think it might have to do with the padding on the hdam. do you guys remove the padding?

 after some listening on neutral, do you guys find the bass lil bit too boomy on neutral? (i just got it today, only about 2 hrs running)_

 

This may sound stupid, but are you sure it is on the right way? It has one orientation that it works in. The screws that attach the lid to the rest of the body on the back (near the digital in etc) are X (a variable to represent a number I do not wish to measure) millimeters away from the edge, whereas at the from they are X + Y mm away (Y greater than 0, etc). I had this problem and say there cursing Kingwa for being so amazing as to get it on when I could not, and then I realized I was an idiot. Anyway, hope that helps, although you may be having an entirely different fitting problem.

 -Nkk


----------



## doping panda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *j2kei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_got it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looks good, hdam was moved a lil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems to work ok. one thing i notice was that im having trouble getting the top lid to fit completely nicely back on. i think it might have to do with the padding on the hdam. do you guys remove the padding?

 after some listening on neutral, do you guys find the bass lil bit too boomy on neutral? (i just got it today, only about 2 hrs running)_

 

I removed the foams when I got mine. Also, I didn't find the bass "lil bit too boomy" when I first got it. It did noticeably tighten up a day or two later and gain a significant amount more impact.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *j2kei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_got it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks good, hdam was moved a lil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems to work ok. one thing i notice was that im having trouble getting the top lid to fit completely nicely back on. i think it might have to do with the padding on the hdam. do you guys remove the padding?

 after some listening on neutral, do you guys find the bass lil bit too boomy on neutral? (i just got it today, only about 2 hrs running)_

 

My fully burnt-in Compass has a lot of bass yes (in a good way though!). Listening the C751 (this Denon IEM has a slightly loose bass) was almost unbearable though but the D2000 (this one has tight and impactful bass) sounds marvelous.


----------



## wabbit

My Compass drives my hd650 great. on my ms2 a bit noisy on the background


----------



## SoFGR

if you don't like boomy bass then don't even try the moon hdam, bass is more bloated with shorter extension, worked well in my akg 601 but my dt770s hated this hdam with a passion, earth a was much better match for them in my epxerience, anyway since my dt770s developed that annoying rattle in the left cup i just got a pair of dt150 for 130 pounds in ebay, still too early to make any judgements but the main point is that i like what i hear so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for the new earth hdam to arrive so i can see if my old one has been damaged or not,( hear hissing at max volume when using akg K601 while moon does not ) btw with the DT150 i can hear a little bit of noise while moving the volume knob between 12-3'o clock, no hissing no static just a little bit of noise everytime i move the volume knob even when there's no music playing, but that is considered normal with some pairs right ?


----------



## j2kei

when i move my volume knob it is completely silent. so i try listening and i think something that has really been bothering me is the position of the sound. w/o compass, the vocal would come more from the right, however with the compass the vocal is more positioned to the left now. i know im wearing my headphone right and it shouldnt be other problem because some songs w/ bass extremely at right or left are still there. the bass that are sometimes more in the middle is also shifted slightly, but not as much as the vocal. just so you guys know, my earth hdam pins were slightly bent when i got them, so i bent them back (gently).

 as for issue with top lid, i htink mine isnt a very well done lid as when i can get all corners in, the lid has a slight bent. when the lid is in all the way, it is hard to take it off


----------



## haloxt

My dac19mk3 had its side panels so tight that I have to loosen the side panels a bit to allow the top to go in flat. My first time trying to open the top I was probably apply more force than you have to because there was a huge POING sound when I finally got it off. If you have any dual channel opamps and know how to put it in right, try it out in the compass and see if you notice that it has the voice in a different location than with the earth hdam. If it's really the earth malfunctioning that's causing that (I suspect it might just be how the earth presents it) let Kingwa know and he'll handle the problem.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

So it says on their websites that the OPAs are rated at +-9v to +- 25v. Will a cmoy with two 9v batts be enough for one of those suckers?

 Oh, and my Compass finally arrived today!!! I've tested everything except the Coax-in (because I have nothing with coax-out) and it all works. So do all three HDAMS. I must say, the overall presentation is very slick and professional. Its bigger than I thought but I'm kinda glad of that. Gives it more of a "here to stay" kinda vibe. Sound is pretty awesome. I'm going to hold off on saying anything beyond that till I have a while to listen to it and compare it to some stuff. I am absolutely happy and satisfied that it was worth every penny! Yay!


----------



## Wankerfx

Just got my Compass today! Listening to it through my Denon D2000's, and I couldn't be happier. Leonard Cohen, Loreena Mckinnett and T.Rex never sounded so good. I'll have a listen to other artists later!


----------



## nkk

Was the compass supposed to come with a coax cable? I was wondering about that, as I did not get one.

 -Nkk


----------



## The Uam

I have a question, how well do Grados sound on the Compass? For $300, would it be considered a good Amp/DAC Combo? I have a HF-2 coming and I bought a Compass a month back for it...


----------



## stevodotorg

So I got my Compass today! it looks beautiful!

 there's only one problem!

 it doesn't power on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, I emailed audio-gd, no response yet, totally different time zone obviously, but anyone have any suggestions, maybe something I am doing incorrectly? 

 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: HOLY CRAP IT SOUNDS AMAZING! the power led doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT 2: The power LED came to life.. interestingly it came on sort of dim, 10 mins later it was at its full brightness, go figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so awesome!

 Stevo


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevodotorg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT 2: The power LED came to life.. interestingly it came on sort of dim, 10 mins later it was at its full brightness, go figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Apparently it just needed to burn in


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Maybe the power cord is flaky ? Just a guess.....seems odd to me.

 Peete.


----------



## DoYouRight

this is very possible, I wish I had the ability to stay happy with the Compass and not go further, though I must say, it has a great sound sig and amazing value for a all in one! Also, my new system in progress will also hurt my power bill as well as my wallet.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was the compass supposed to come with a coax cable? I was wondering about that, as I did not get one.

 -Nkk_

 


 I had the same question. Here is a copy of the email I got back:


  Quote:


 Dear Wolfgang,
 The thine RCA to RCA cable is the stock coaxial cable.But it is not good coaxial cable.
 Do you find it?
 Kingwa 
 

 Quote:


 Dear Wolfgang,
 If you most listen by coaxial input, I advice you find a professional coaxial cable for it.
 Kingwa] 
 

 Quote:


 Dear Wolfgang,
 If you don't play much 2496 or 24192 music files, I think USB can be OK.
 If you play 2496 files, I think buy a good coaxial cable will cheaper than optical cable.
 Kingwa



 在2009-07-01，"Wolfgang Sanyer" <[][][][][][][][]@[][][][].[][][]> 写道：
 Mr. Kingwa,

 I will definitely keep that in mind. I am currently listening via USB. Would you also recommend that I buy a professional grade optical cable or is the one provided sufficient?

 Thank you,
 Wolfgang


----------



## fsrick

I got the coax cable, as Kingwa said, it is just a RCA to RCA cable, not a good 75 ohm matched coax cable
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ezzieyguywuf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the same question. Here is a copy of the email I got back:_


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoFGR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Can't wait for the new earth hdam to arrive so i can see if my old one has been damaged or not,( hear hissing at max volume when using akg K601 while moon does not ) btw with the DT150 i can hear a little bit of noise while moving the volume knob between 12-3'o clock, no hissing no static just a little bit of noise everytime i move the volume knob even when there's no music playing, but that is considered normal with some pairs right ?_

 

Yea i got a plain rca cable too 2 months ago with my compass, it seems they have cut down costs because of that " DHL bag " incident, anyway, i just got my earth hdam, this one has a red grounding wire instad of white, tried to seat it 3 times without the wire attached, FAIL, static hissing and volume knob noise.

 I tried again this time with the ground wire attached, success ! no cracles / noises at all to speak of when using AKG K601 and DT150, now if only this thing could pump out a little more gain .....  for A700 there was plenty of power to drive them even at the low gain setting, dt770/80 pro needed 13dbs of gain instead of 6, but i don't think this unit is really suitable for any higher impedance cans ( akg k601 is 120ohms and dt150 is rated at 250ohms ) 

 Don't get me wrong, detail and clarity is still there no matter the volume setting, i just had the impression that this could blow my eardrums at anything higher than 12' o'clock, guess i'll need a seperate headphone amp for that


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was the compass supposed to come with a coax cable? I was wondering about that, as I did not get one.

 -Nkk_

 

Mine came with a Radio-shack grade thing, but as Kingwa said (good on ezzieyguywuf for emailing him for the answer) something like a proper Blue Jeans digital cable would be better. Kingwa has the same quality Canare 75 Ohm cables too.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Uam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a question, how well do Grados sound on the Compass? For $300, would it be considered a good Amp/DAC Combo? I have a HF-2 coming and I bought a Compass a month back for it..._

 

I've only tried HF-1's briefly with it. I felt they sounded better with the bass punch given by a better amp. However, I've seen people happy using with an Apogee Duet, which hardly has a strong headphone amp. Majkel (sp?) liked the Sun HDAM with his Grados. So you can tweak the sound somewhat if you ordered the other HDAMs. When my HF-2's turn up, I'll be playing around to find out what they work well with too.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoFGR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Don't get me wrong, detail and clarity is still there no matter the volume setting, i just had the impression that this could blow my eardrums at anything higher than 12' o'clock, guess i'll need a seperate headphone amp for that _

 

After the test units, a gain switch was added and both the high and low gain settings were lowered, just FYI. Most mid-fi cans are low impedance, so this covers everything from IEMs to 600 Ohm Beyers.


----------



## hessu_man

Just received my Compass today (ordered on the 30th, just in time for promo price).

 Really satisfied with the look and feel of the amp. Thanks for that to both Audio-gd and the guys here. Although not even registered at the time, I also voted on the designs - have to say it looks way better in flesh.

 One thing surprised me though as I don't remember reading about it here. The input selector knob on mine has just the three positions as in, there's no fourth, unlabeled, position, where it would click. Has it been this way for long or is it a recent change?

 All in all very satisfied, the order process went really smoothly and I was afraid there would've been even longer wait at the end of the introductory price.

 -- Heikki


----------



## fsrick

did any one try to use compass to drive K240 sextett? is it good and what is your setting?
 i use moon with neutral. but i feel like the mid and hi are kind of dry and cold. or maybe i just prefer the Sennheiser warm sound.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hessu_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received my Compass today (ordered on the 30th, just in time for promo price).

 Really satisfied with the look and feel of the amp. Thanks for that to both Audio-gd and the guys here. Although not even registered at the time, I also voted on the designs - have to say it looks way better in flesh.

 One thing surprised me though as I don't remember reading about it here. The input selector knob on mine has just the three positions as in, there's no fourth, unlabeled, position, where it would click. Has it been this way for long or is it a recent change?

 All in all very satisfied, the order process went really smoothly and I was afraid there would've been even longer wait at the end of the introductory price.

 -- Heikki_

 

I guess they have change it after feedback from head-fi


----------



## moodyrn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fsrick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_did any one try to use compass to drive K240 sextett? is it good and what is your setting?
 i use moon with neutral. but i feel like the mid and hi are kind of dry and cold. or maybe i just prefer the Sennheiser warm sound._

 

I used my compass with my sextett lp, and this was a pretty good combo. This was the first ss amp I have used that drove them to their full potential. There was also plenty of headroom. I still like my mingda better, but I could easily live with the compass sextett combo. I didn't like the moon at all with them. To me the earth in neutral setting is a much better pairing. I don't even have to go past twelve o'clock(with low gain setting). The bass with other ss amps I tried was almost non existant, but not with my compass. With it I can associate words that you don't normally hear with the lps, and thats punch, slam, and extension. Now keep in mind, I've always been a tube guy. I haven't owned really expensive ss amps. All of them have been in the 200-400 dollar range, but that's also the range of the compass. Nothing should sound this good for this price.


----------



## fsrick

Thanks moodyrn. maybe i need to do some work on my sextett since the earpad is old and kinda flat. my ears keep pressing the grill. i heard this will degrade the sound of sextett abit. it seems i need a earpad replacement.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moodyrn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used my compass with my sextett lp, and this was a pretty good combo. This was the first ss amp I have used that drove them to their full potential. There was also plenty of headroom. I still like my mingda better, but I could easily live with the compass sextett combo. I didn't like the moon at all with them. To me the earth in neutral setting is a much better pairing. I don't even have to go past twelve o'clock(with low gain setting). The bass with other ss amps I tried was almost non existant, but not with my compass. With it I can associate words that you don't normally hear with the lps, and thats punch, slam, and extension. Now keep in mind, I've always been a tube guy. I haven't owned really expensive ss amps. All of them have been in the 200-400 dollar range, but that's also the range of the compass. Nothing should sound this good for this price._


----------



## moodyrn

Yeah, that will be a good idea. Replacing the pads has a significant effect on bass performance. Another good idea is to replace the elastics. They will also benefit from that. Every mod I've done on my sextetts have really paid off in a nice way.


----------



## DoYouRight

it is a great deal for what you get


----------



## murphyb74

My Compass arrived yesterday. As others have mentioned, I was impressed with how it looks and the build quality. Burn in started, sound quality impressions on my Denon AH-D2000 later.

 I do have a question about the power source - I do not have a dedicated power line to the breaker box (not practical at this time), but I do have access to an APC Line-R 1200VA Automatic Voltage Regulator. Would this be useful to have in-line for the Compass, or would I be creating more problems (coloration, other effects?).

 So - not having a dedicated line, would you recommend:

 Plug direct to wall outlet?

 Plug into surge protector?

 Plug into voltage regulator?


----------



## panxut2004

My compass is still burn-in and I like it more every day. Earth HDAM soft-2 and HD650. I just want to ask you guys about something... When I power off the unit, the blue power led on my compass shuts down slowly, not immediately as I would expect of so many other electronic equipment. 

 Does your compass's led behaves the same or is it just mine? Could it mean anything?


----------



## DoYouRight

it is just dimming and powering down like a ps2 does? its due to the power supply type.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *panxut2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My compass is still burn-in and I like it more every day. Earth HDAM soft-2 and HD650. I just want to ask you guys about something... When I power off the unit, the blue power led on my compass shuts down slowly, not immediately as I would expect of so many other electronic equipment. 

 Does your compass's led behaves the same or is it just mine? Could it mean anything?_

 

You are watching the Power Supply Caps draining.

 .


----------



## Happybottle

Hey guys, just got my Compass a few days ago. I'm wondering, which jumper settings are you guys using, if any? I put both channels on neutral and am wondering if there's a general consensus as to which jumper setting sounds best.


----------



## Wankerfx

Here's a picture of my Compass in action! Does anyone have Kingwa's personal Email? Thanks!

Attachment 18336


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happybottle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, just got my Compass a few days ago. I'm wondering, which jumper settings are you guys using, if any? I put both channels on neutral and am wondering if there's a general consensus as to which jumper setting sounds best._

 

That will be different for every HDAM, person and headphone. What headphones and HDAM are you using with it?


----------



## Happybottle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That will be different for every HDAM, person and headphone. What headphones and HDAM are you using with it?_

 


 Using Earth and Senn HD650s.


----------



## bjorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happybottle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using Earth and Senn HD650s._

 

I have the Earth HDAM too and I use the Bright setting with the 650s and the Soft1 setting with the AKG701. But it's your taste/ears so you have to decide for yourself. Some (most?) seem to use Neutral with the 650s.

 One thing that I once asked and that no one answered is which of the settings that provides the most direct path (with the theory that the less components involved in the signal path the better). I assume one of the settings is unfiltered and the other three does some kind of treble frequenzy filtering.


----------



## bjorn

one thing that would be fantastic if there's ever a MKII version of the Compass;

 An external knob for switching between the different frequenzy settings. If you, like me, switch between AKG701 and Sennheiser HD650 it is a bit messy to have to open it to move the jumpers. It's of course fantastic that the possibility exists at all, but it would be even better to have it accessible from the outside.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bjorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the Earth HDAM too and I use the Bright setting with the 650s and the Soft1 setting with the AKG701. But it's your taste/ears so you have to decide for yourself. Some (most?) seem to use Neutral with the 650s.

 One thing that I once asked and that no one answered is which of the settings that provides the most direct path (with the theory that the less components involved in the signal path the better). I assume one of the settings is unfiltered and the other three does some kind of treble frequenzy filtering._

 

I was under the impression that the most direct signal was bright and that each time a jumper was added that the extra resistance of the jumper altered the sound or something along those lines, but I may be wrong.


----------



## K3cT

Hmm that's interesting. Perhaps the Bright setting is supposed to be the best sounding of them all?


----------



## bjorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was under the impression that the most direct signal was bright and that each time a jumper was added that the extra resistance of the jumper altered the sound or something along those lines, but I may be wrong._

 

That's my theory too, but it would be nice to have it confirmed.


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm that's interesting. Perhaps the Bright setting is supposed to be the best sounding of them all?_

 

No idea if it is 'supposed' to be, but my ears tell me it is...


----------



## Happybottle

Hrmm, now I feel like taking the jumpers out to try the bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I know the answer to this but the burn-in for the compass, is there a burn-in for each jumper setting AND each HDAM?


----------



## Happybottle

K, just took the jumpers out, going to let it sit on bright for a while.


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happybottle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hrmm, now I feel like taking the jumpers out to try the bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I know the answer to this but the burn-in for the compass, is there a burn-in for each jumper setting AND each HDAM?_

 

Yes, each jumper has an alleged burn in time. However, you burn in the jumper, not the setting. Therefore just put all in for the burn in time, and they will all be done, and you can switch between the fully matured sounds as you wish.

 -Nkk

 PS On an unrelated note, where do you people have your volume knobs? Mine can barely go past 9 o'clock, and that is loud. It lingers at 8:30, or even 8. It is on low gain. I have to go to 7 for high gain. I use the HD555 and AD700. Is this normal?


----------



## Aleatoris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, each jumper has an alleged burn in time. 
 PS On an unrelated note, where do you people have your volume knobs? Mine can barely go past 9 o'clock, and that is loud. It lingers at 8:30, or even 8. It is on low gain. I have to go to 7 for high gain. I use the HD555 and AD700. Is this normal?_

 

If you have a revision 1 (from start to sometime in june?) The gain is quite high, even on the low setting. With my AD900s, I never go past 8 o'clock on low gain.


----------



## murphyb74

With my Denon AH-D2000, it's 8 - 9 o'clock on low gain on my new (72 hr) Compass, all jumpers in for now.


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aleatoris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have a revision 1 (from start to sometime in june?) The gain is quite high, even on the low setting. With my AD900s, I never go past 8 o'clock on low gain._

 

I got in 2 days before the promotional price ended, so mine was probably built in June. So, that could be. Is there any way to fix this easily? Other than an impedance adapter?

 -Nkk


----------



## moodyrn

I don't have to go past 10 with my 300ohm senns. 11 or 11:30 is about all I can take. So 8 to 9 would be about normal for low impedance cans.


----------



## gevorg

If you have basic soldering skills, you can modify the gain of Compass by switching a 3.65K resistor to a 10K resistor. This will lower the gain from 9dB to 6dB.

 Below is the picture from Kingwa that shows which resistor to switch:


----------



## MadMan007

I got my Compass on Friday, very fast by EMS and USPS, it actually has a USPS Express to JFK sticker on it. Anyhow I've not got much to add yet but I did email Audio-gd with a few questions about setup and got this reply:

  Quote:


 1) Burn-in: Is it necessary to play music to burn in the Compass or OPA? Does it make burn-in better or faster?----------If burn USB circuits, must connect to PC .
 If burn in other parts like coaxial and optical, HP amp, only power on is ok.

 2) Foam above OPA: Is the foam inside the Compass on the top cover supposed to be removed? I think the purpose is part for shipping but maybe it helps if you move the Compass around too. Is it better for the OPA o remove it, keeps it cooler maybe?-----------If you don't plan to carry the Compass to other place, you can remove the foams is better. 
 

Useful info especially about the USB - I imagine parts of the USB input are not powered unless hooked up to a PC.


----------



## zeroibis

I am thinking about hooking this thing up to my car to see how it sounds at a pre amp or even as a pre pre amp. I think the results would be interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well 280 on the moon so far and tomorrow I leave the country. It will be another fun trip for the Imod however I will be waiting to hear that great depth that only dacs and amps like the compass can deliver


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Just bought a Quad 909 power amp to use in conjunction with the Compass to drive my B&W 602 S3's. Now I understand what people mean when they talk about soundstage and three dimensional imaging! Its amazing hearing vocals seamingly emanating from thin air in front of me and being able to hear the instruments all around me. I thought I loved the Compass driving my HD650's - but that's nothing compared to the speaker system. I was tempted to go for the Panther, then S1 after Panther was dicontinued.... but if anyone is unsure about the S1 then I can highly recommend a Quad 909 with the Compass - absolutely incredible. 

 Its fair to say I am extremely happy with this combination, Peete wasn't wrong when he said the Compass works well as a preamp!


----------



## elbuzzard

chum, ive been using the Compass preamp with my Dynaco ST-70 and Klipsch Heresy. Does the job better than my other more expensive preamps although extremely limited.


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chum_2000_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought a Quad 909 power amp to use in conjunction with the Compass to drive my B&W 602 S3's. Now I understand what people mean when they talk about soundstage and three dimensional imaging! Its amazing hearing vocals seamingly emanating from thin air in front of me and being able to hear the instruments all around me. I thought I loved the Compass driving my HD650's - but that's nothing compared to the speaker system. I was tempted to go for the Panther, then S1 after Panther was dicontinued.... but if anyone is unsure about the S1 then I can highly recommend a Quad 909 with the Compass - absolutely incredible. 

 Its fair to say I am extremely happy with this combination, Peete wasn't wrong when he said the Compass works well as a preamp!_

 

I noticed the other day that the Panther was no longer listed and wondered what was up. Is there any special reason it was discontinued?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed the other day that the Panther was no longer listed and wondered what was up. Is there any special reason it was discontinued?_

 

Nobody was interested in it.

 .


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nobody was interested in it.

 ._

 

Thats too bad, it was definately a beautiful looking combination.


----------



## punk_guy182

I have the Panther and I like it very much with my Compy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is anyone driving the K702s with the Compass? I noticed that SQ was much better when I increased the gain. I get a wider soundtasge, miore details a better resolution, better instrument separation, more bass and clearer mids and highs.

 It looks like the K702 require more power than my HD650?!?!?!


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the Panther and I like it very much with my Compy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is anyone driving the K702s with the Compass? I noticed that SQ was much better when I increased the gain. I get a wider soundtasge, miore details a better resolution, better instrument separation, more bass and clearer mids and highs.

 It looks like the K702 require more power than my HD650?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes..K702 need more power than HD650

 i need to turn my C2C volume knob way higher for K702 compared to the HD650


----------



## punk_guy182

Okay!
 Thanx for letting me know. I was a bit surprised at first because I thought it was the other way around. I also notice that the sound is more upfront and that is a sound signature of the Compass.

 However, can it harmful for the cans if I underpower them like I did for 2 weeks during the breaking-in period?


----------



## Currawong

As far as I know, you can only harm cans or speakers by overloading them and blowing the drivers, or, driving an amp too hard such that it clips and damages the speakers or headphones. I've never heard of there being a headphone amp so underpowered that clipping could happen though.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay!
 Thanx for letting me know. I was a bit surprised at first because I thought it was the other way around. I also notice that the sound is more upfront and that is a sound signature of the Compass.

 However, can it harmful for the cans if I underpower them like I did for 2 weeks during the breaking-in period?_

 

Is because although K702 have less impedance 62ohms versus hd650 300ohms but K702 is much less sensitive as compared to hd650. Therefore they need more power to achieve the same volume

 not too sure about burning in but you can refer to this guide
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/hea...urn-faq-56744/


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elbuzzard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_chum, ive been using the Compass preamp with my Dynaco ST-70 and Klipsch Heresy. Does the job better than my other more expensive preamps although extremely limited._

 

Sounds like an awesome system you have there


----------



## elbuzzard

thanx chum so does yours. If this isnt the swiss army knife audio product of the year I dont know what is. Now if Kingwa can just implement a phono stage.....


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elbuzzard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanx chum so does yours. If this isnt the swiss army knife audio product of the year I dont know what is. Now if Kingwa can just implement a phono stage....._

 

When did you buy your Compass? Did you have the problem with speaker hum when using it as preamp? I know Kingwa fixed this at some point by changing the ground for preamp.... I really need to get round to getting this done. I can't solder which is a bit of a pain, so at the moment I'm stuck using the DAC line out and foobar volume controls


----------



## elbuzzard

Ive had it since june 24. No Hum to speak of. I wasnt aware of this problem. Maybe this is why my order was delayed. Anyway, Im sure you will get it sorted or Kingwa will make it right.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elbuzzard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ive had it since june 24. No Hum to speak of. I wasnt aware of this problem. Maybe this is why my order was delayed. Anyway, Im sure you will get it sorted or Kingwa will make it right._

 

Yeah I have already spoken to Kingwa about it, he said I could sent the unit back if I really needed to and he would cover the postage to an extent (detailed in the returns/warranty section of the site). It looks a simple job anyway, just a case of rewiring the ground from the preamp connectors to the HP amp board. Just wish I could solder so I could do it myself rather than having to pay someone to do it


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chum_2000_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I have already spoken to Kingwa about it, he said I could sent the unit back if I really needed to and he would cover the postage to an extent (detailed in the returns/warranty section of the site). It looks a simple job anyway, just a case of rewiring the ground from the preamp connectors to the HP amp board. Just wish I could solder so I could do it myself rather than having to pay someone to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If it's a straightforward job perhaps you could find someone, maybe another head-fi'er, near you who could resolder it?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Chum PM AudioPhewl and inquire if you guys are somewhat close to each other. I don't want to speak for Phewl but he's a good guy and skilled with a soldering iron.

 I take it the UK part of the nic means your in the UK correct ?

 Peete.


----------



## AudioPhewl

/me waves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and is quite drunkererered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am drunk, but often happy to help. Not heard from you for a while, Mr Chum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worked in IT for years, doing repairs to laptop motherboards for a good part of it, as well as mobile phone repairs. Plenty happy to sort you out, good sir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_/me waves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and is quite drunkererered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am drunk, but often happy to help. Not heard from you for a while, Mr Chum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worked in IT for years, doing repairs to laptop motherboards for a good part of it, as well as mobile phone repairs. Plenty happy to sort you out, good sir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~Phewl._

 

Ha ha, that post just cracked me up mate! 

 Phewl, that would be so great if you could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been banging my head against the wall trying to find someone who could do the work for me! I'll give you a PM now


----------



## chum_2000_uk

erm.... why is it saying Phewl is banned!??


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chum_2000_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_erm.... why is it saying Phewl is banned!??_

 


 He got a DIY thread pruned before I could read it last night. He must of stirred up some muck pretty good. Wish I had seen it before it got clipped.

 .


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He got a DIY thread pruned before I could read it last night. He must of stirred up some muck pretty good. Wish I had seen it before it got clipped.

 ._

 

Doesn't sound like him at all. I assume it won't be permanent? What's the procedure?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chum_2000_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doesn't sound like him at all. I assume it won't be permanent? What's the procedure?_

 

Totally wild, I admit. He'll get a timeout. I really want to hear the issue, I'll bet it was a Hoot! I was in the DIY thread and kept trying to read his thread, but it was clipped. He's a pretty fair guy, so this is unexpected for sure. I eagerly await his return!

 .


----------



## invisiman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chum_2000_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_erm.... why is it saying Phewl is banned!??_

 

He was posting drunk all over the place last night. Not sure if that's a bannable offense on its own or not, but it can certainly make it easier to commit other offenses.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *invisiman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He was posting drunk all over the place last night. Not sure if that's a bannable offense on its own or not, but it can certainly make it easier to commit other offenses._

 

A Lad from the British Isles drunk on a Saturday night! No way I'm believing that!

 .


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A Lad from the British Isles drunk on a Saturday night! No way I'm believing that!

 ._

 

Yeah that's gotta be lies! Usually we like to stay sober so we can concentrate on raping and pillaging


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chum_2000_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah that's gotta be lies! Usually we like to stay sober so we can concentrate on raping and pillaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Hey that 's the Vikings MO....get off it man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey that 's the Vikings MO....get off it man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 

Ah..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wondered why I had been getting all those abusive facebook messages from big hairy men with spikey hats on. And there was me thinking I'd done something I couldn't remember while at Oktoberfest


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chum_2000_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah that's gotta be lies! Usually we like to stay sober so we can concentrate on raping and pillaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I see things haven't changed much in the last Millennium!

 .


----------



## invisiman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A Lad from the British Isles drunk on a Saturday night! No way I'm believing that!_

 

Shocking, I know. I was under the impression that they saved their drinking for weekdays like the rest of us!


----------



## AudioPhewl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *invisiman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He was posting drunk all over the place last night. Not sure if that's a bannable offense on its own or not, but it can certainly make it easier to commit other offenses._

 

That's something of an exaggeration; I made a new thread in the DIY forum by mistake, asking where the Germania amplifier thread had gone - and if it was removed, for someone to drop me a note to let me know the outcome. I then realised I was in the wrong section, made a second post highlighting this error and the fact that I couldn't report the thread, as I'd created it, and made my post in the correct thread.

 I've not received anything via PM or email regarding a ban? TBH, if I were banned for that(even temporarily), I'd be pretty darned annoyed with the forum moderation in place, if this is true...

 Have I ever been a troublemaker on here?

 ~Phewl.


----------



## AudioPhewl

Just to add... this really doesn't look to me as if it's drunken behaviour bad enough to warrant banning?

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/sa...6/#post5839009
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/tia...ml#post5839006
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/com...ml#post5838997

 Though the thread I mistakenly created in DIY has since been removed, but my postings from the same time don't strike me as being anything that could be classed as unwanted forum behaviour?

 ~Phewl.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Maybe it was just a slap on the wrist...no drinking and posting...which in hind sight is a good policy overall....something to keep in mind for all of us ....looks like it was a 24 hour cool off period...kinda like being thrown in the drunk tank to sleep it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome back from the klink AP !

 Peete.


----------



## garfnon

Anybody know where the soldering point on the OPA is? I've been thinking of grounding my Earth, as it wasn't connected when I received it.


----------



## invisiman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have I ever been a troublemaker on here?

 ~Phewl._

 

Sorry, I wasn't trying to paint you as a bad guy or anything like that. The posts you had made that I saw were tame, but I know quite well that the inebriation caused by alcohol makes us do strange things, I was primarily speculating that maybe that was the case. No offense was intended.


----------



## AudioPhewl

No offence taken, invisiman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My gripe is with the moderation on here, rather than yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still annoyed with it today, TBH...

 ~Phewl.


----------



## murphyb74

I have been burning in my Compass for a little over a week now. The sound quality was a little rough at first, but changed quickly and continues to improve. I have read the burn-in notes in the FAQ and had a question. The Audio-GD site mentions the general two week lead time for ordering due to burn-in and testing. Does anyone know the approximate number of hours of burn-in done at Audio-GD? Do the recommended burn-in hours mentioned on the FAQ include factory burn-in time, or are they end user hours?


----------



## cyberidd

As I remember it comes with ~100 hrs. already on it. As far as the burn-in time is concerned, I believe thats in addition to the hours Kingwa puts on it. On another note, does anyone know how a Compass with no burn-in at all (including by Audio GD) would sound?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *murphyb74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been burning in my Compass for a little over a week now. The sound quality was a little rough at first, but changed quickly and continues to improve. I have read the burn-in notes in the FAQ and had a question. The Audio-GD site mentions the general two week lead time for ordering due to burn-in and testing. Does anyone know the approximate number of hours of burn-in done at Audio-GD? Do the recommended burn-in hours mentioned on the FAQ include factory burn-in time, or are they end user hours?_

 

The FAQ includes the QC burn in time. So the Audio-gd test period gets the ball rolling at 100 hours...just add 100 hrs to what ever you have on it for the rough total. I feel between 500 and 600 hours the Compass is pretty well finished settling in for good. I noticed in the last 100 hours with both of my units (test and final version) sound staging and 3D qualities improved among other small incremental refinements. The voicing stays the same throughout with the HDAMs adding the variation that they bring. Each HDAM takes a long time (350 hours) so keep that in mind if you have more than one.

 Hope that helped a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## SoFGR

I want to connect my gtx260 to HDTV through dvi -> hdmi cable, problem is that i want to use my tv's speakers not my headphones, do you think this audio chain will work ? x-fi titanium optical output -> compass optical input -> compass DAC out L/R -> TV AUX IN L/R AUX 

 Compass needs to be powered on with super mode enabled right ? Will the volume knob have any effect or is it for the headamp section only ?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoFGR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to connect my gtx260 to HDTV through dvi -> hdmi cable, problem is that i want to use my tv's speakers not my headphones, do you think this audio chain will work ? x-fi titanium optical output -> compass optical input -> compass DAC out L/R -> TV AUX IN L/R AUX 

 Compass needs to be powered on with super mode enabled right ? Will the volume knob have any effect or is it for the headamp section only ?_

 

Vol knob is bypassed in DAC out.


----------



## Skorpitarius

show me 1 head-fi'er that doesnt post drunk ... hee hee


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skorpitarius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_show me 1 head-fi'er that doesnt post drunk ... hee hee_

 

Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Peete.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioPhewl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just to add... this really doesn't look to me as if it's drunken behaviour bad enough to warrant banning?

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/sa...6/#post5839009
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/tia...ml#post5839006
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/com...ml#post5838997

 Though the thread I mistakenly created in DIY has since been removed, but my postings from the same time don't strike me as being anything that could be classed as unwanted forum behaviour?

 ~Phewl._

 

Who's up for raping and pillaging in protest then?


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skorpitarius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_show me 1 head-fi'er that doesnt post drunk ... hee hee_

 

I don't drink, so...me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SoFGR, if your TV has an optical input, you could just go straight to that. Your TV's speakers are probably fairly poor anyway, so I wouldn't bother using any hi-fi components to connect to your TV.


----------



## SoFGR

no my tv has only optical output no input so analog L/R is the only option i suppose since my gtx260 can pass audio signal through hdmi, i'd like to use the tv for htpc purposes once in a while so it's not always practical to wear headphones, will this chain work ? what's the difference between preamp and dac out ?


----------



## Kpalsm

Does your GTX260 have an HDMI port? If not I don't see how it can pass audio via HDMI since DVI is only a video interface. My laptop has an HDMI port and can pass audio through it's video card through it (video card is an ATi Radeon HD 2600). As for the difference between a preamp and a DAC, a preamp is I believe mainly meant to hook up a lot of sources to and then switch between them, while also acting as a volume control, and a DAC has the specific purpose of taking a digital signal (IE via USB from a computer) and turning it into an analog signal, and don't always have a volume control (sometimes used to transport audio from a computer to some sort of sound system). If you have a home theater receiver, it is effectively a preamp, an amp and a DAC in one. If you were to have a separate preamp and amp, the preamp would take all the line-level signals (such as from a DAC) and pass them to an amp, which you would connect your speakers/headphones to.

 Some info I looked up after writing all that on Wikipedia: This is a DAC, This is a Preamp

 Hope that clears it up and wasn't too confusing


----------



## Currawong

DAC out has no volume control. Pre-amp out uses the headphone amp output, but at the back instead of through the headphone socket.

 Check the FAQ.


----------



## Kpalsm

I figured he just meant in general, oh well. Better to hear the specifics on the Compass from Currawong anyway


----------



## Optional

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does your GTX260 have an HDMI port? If not I don't see how it can pass audio via HDMI since DVI is only a video interface. My laptop has an HDMI port and can pass audio through it's video card through it (video card is an ATi Radeon HD 2600). As for the difference between a preamp and a DAC, a preamp is I believe mainly meant to hook up a lot of sources to and then switch between them, while also acting as a volume control, and a DAC has the specific purpose of taking a digital signal (IE via USB from a computer) and turning it into an analog signal, and don't always have a volume control (sometimes used to transport audio from a computer to some sort of sound system). If you have a home theater receiver, it is effectively a preamp, an amp and a DAC in one. If you were to have a separate preamp and amp, the preamp would take all the line-level signals (such as from a DAC) and pass them to an amp, which you would connect your speakers/headphones to.

 Some info I looked up after writing all that on Wikipedia: This is a DAC, This is a Preamp

 Hope that clears it up and wasn't too confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

GTX260's have a two-pin input on the side for using an internal optical pass-through from your motherboard, and then you can use a DVI>HDMI adapter and it will pass audio over it, I use it for my TV/Home Theater connection.

 In fact, all cards from the 9 series and newer have this connector unless the vendor/maker removed it for some strange reason. A lot of the cards don't come with the DVI>HDMI adapter though, but it's not anything special, any DVI>HDMI adapter/cable will do.

 I only have the optical output enabled on my computer, and from the back of my motherboard I have both the HDMI out from the graphics card to my TV setup and then from the motherboards *actual* optical toslink connection to my receiver, and both can play out at the same time, meaning they are from the same output on the board, regardless of the physical location of the connector.


----------



## Kpalsm

Interesting. I was planning to build a new computer using the GTX260 myself, and this is nice to know. I was under the impression that DVI was capable of video only. I know this is all OT and I apologize, but which motherboard do you use that has internal optical pass-through? Is it basically an optical output internally on the motherboard which you then hook up to the video card? Never heard of this before. My video card actually has an audio processor onboard.


----------



## fsrick

Hi all, I am wondering if compass can decode 24/96. I tried the 96k/24bit FLAC files from Cardas Audio' web. It just outputs clipping sound. I am wondering if this is a software/setup problem or the compass' problem.
 (BTW, i am using coax with compass and the latest version of foobar with ASIO4ALL)


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fsrick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all, I am wondering if compass can decode 24/96. I tried the 96k/24bit FLAC files from Cardas Audio' web. It just outputs clipping sound. I am wondering if this is a software/setup problem or the compass' problem.
 (BTW, i am using coax with compass and the latest version of foobar with ASIO4ALL)_

 

I have no trouble with 24/96 regular PCM files...using otachan 0.67 ASIO (Auzen prelude SC---> TOSLink out to Compass) with Media monkey....sounds like something isn't set up right with your comp drivers,Foobar and or hardware.

 Peete.


----------



## LaZyKun

Been a painful 2 weeks but finally taken delivery of my compass, currently burning in but already loving it. I was previously powering my HD650's via my Yamaha AV amp which was ok but they really starting to shine.

 Listening to lots of stuff atm from dnb to classical. Feels like I am hearing some tracks for the first time, clarity so amazing its scary. The sound stage is already very impressive so things can only get even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok back to the music, will report back later.


----------



## Optional

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting. I was planning to build a new computer using the GTX260 myself, and this is nice to know. I was under the impression that DVI was capable of video only. I know this is all OT and I apologize, but which motherboard do you use that has internal optical pass-through? Is it basically an optical output internally on the motherboard which you then hook up to the video card? Never heard of this before. My video card actually has an audio processor onboard._

 

My P5K-E/Wifi-AP (Intel P35 w/ ADI1988B onboard) has the OT passthrough, as do most mobos now-a-days, I bet my olders ones did too, but I never bothered to try as I didn't have an HDTV to hook up.

 If you're building a new computer, the GTX275 is a much better price/performance right now if you must stick with nVidia, otherwise check out ATI's 4870/4890, top end cards with awesome price/performance.

 You are correct in that DVI is only capable of video, but DVI has unused pins, and when using an adapter to a format that can carry audio, they just use those unused pins to hook it into the other format.

 So yeah, lots of interesting information around these subjects... but back to the Compass..

 Just passed 350 hours I guess or whatever time it is that all my bass and treble suddenly reappear better than ever  It happened while listening today, it all just got better and better as I kept listening then the bass just threw me back and then the treble started to clear up a lot, was super fun!

 I'm very happy with this amp, it's certainly been a trip through my library haha.


----------



## invisiman

Just switched to my Moon OpAmp, and I'm enjoying it very much. More bass with my K701's, and there seems to be a lot more detail on the cymbals as well. Very nice so far


----------



## murphyb74

My Compass is at about 330 hours. As others have mentioned (and stated in the FAQ) I have noticed some sonic changes in the last week. My Compass is close at hand on the desk top and I have noted how warm it gets from time to time (usually warm to touch). During the last couple sonic changes (loss of sound quality) I noticed the Compass had cooled - just about to room temp. It wouldn't last very long and I would check back in about a half hour to find a warm Compass and sound quality returned. Have any of you noticed these temperature swings corresponding with the sonic changes during burn-in?


----------



## OnceLostHorizon

Hey guys, just wondering how do you achieve surround sound with the Compass for games/movies.

 I'm still deciding between a compass and a Xonar STX for my HD 650. The difference in prize is almost double (600 vs 300 NZD)!! 

 I'm considering getting a separate DAC, Amp setup somewhere down the line so may just save up for the time being. My first choice is still the compass, but I don't know whether the improvement in sound quality sufficiently justifies its cost over the STX. 

 This may very well come down to a coinflip for me haha.


----------



## Currawong

Hi OnceLostHorizen,

 The Compass will only work with 2-channel sound, so surround-sound is out of the question.


----------



## OnceLostHorizon

bah, I just found out that STX doesn't take optical in (PS3), so I gotta start lookin all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 actually, are there ways to emulate surround using dolby headphones or cmss3d etc?


----------



## SoFGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OnceLostHorizon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bah, I just found out that STX doesn't take optical in (PS3), so I gotta start lookin all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually, are there ways to emulate surround using dolby headphones or cmss3d etc?_

 

yes x-fi hardware features like cmss3d and hardware openAL support pass through spdif just fine,although i prefer disabling all these effects in games atm because headphone cmss3d sounds very muffled ( even when it's set up correctly Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - X-Fi CMSS-3D Headphone ) plus i get really bad clipping with some sounds when my master volume is set to 100% instead of 75% (weird yea )


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *invisiman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just switched to my Moon OpAmp, and I'm enjoying it very much. More bass with my K701's, and there seems to be a lot more detail on the cymbals as well. Very nice so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmm that's strange, after burning in my Moon I felt that the bass was a bit decreased - it was there just not as much. Tried this with both headphones (SR-80) and speakers. It seemed like a bit of a SET tube amp sound, I didn't listen enough to really check out midrange changes.

 For burning in OPAs is it best just to use the Compass or will any piece of gear burn them in? I take it the latter is true but I don't know if there would be any negative consequences.


----------



## ssbkk

Has anyone try remove the Power Supply module from the unit? I would like to know if the input voltage could be changed from 220V <--> 110 V by just soldering and de-soldering some wires or not. Would appreciate the picture of underside of the power supply module. I plan to buy one unit to be used in both Thailand and USA. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ssbkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone try remove the Power Supply module from the unit? I would like to know if the input voltage could be changed from 220V <--> 110 V by just soldering and de-soldering some wires or not. Would appreciate the picture of underside of the power supply module. I plan to buy one unit to be used in both Thailand and USA. Thanks for sharing._

 

I'm fairly certain it's either 120V or 240V...

 Email Kingwa about this to make sure. It's possible the transformer has 120/240 primaries but I can't be certain of it.

 Peete.


----------



## Superfrag

Its available in 220V also.
 I live in India, and I specifically asked kingwa to make it 220v.
 He did so.. 
 Also, about the games, Im a hardcore gamer, and the Compass doesnt disappoint.
 Believe it or not, it gives better positional audio than the X-Fi, the footsteps are so clear(CSS/1.6), just wish it was more portable for LAN.
 and im talking about competitive play, not pubbing.
 The SQ in other games are also brilliant, however I use it out of my X-Fi, ( Flexijack Port, 3.5mm to coax converter) and in audio creation mode, with bit-matched playback.
 Ive yet to try the realtek SPDIF out, but it should do brilliantly in games.
 Ive used with a PS3 also, optical out, and the SQ is awesome.
 I use ATH-AD700's btw.
 Also, I use the moon OPAMP, it has slightly better soundstage than the Earth, thus resulting in better positional audio.
 Although for the first 50 hours or so, the soundstage was not fully proper, it was confusing.
 But when the opamp was burnt in, the soundstage was brilliant.
 Either way, both the Earth and the Moon have good soundstage, not to mention my HP's also have good soundstage, which leads to sound wallhacks if you know what I mean!!! lol.


----------



## driftingbunnies

Has anybody compared the DAC of the compass with other stand alone DACs? I've seen the comparison with the stello but I was wondering whether or not there are other DACs around the 400-500 price range that would greatly improve upon the compass DAC.


----------



## haloxt

The $480 dac19mk3 might be for you. It has super-high dynamics but doesn't add a lot of musicality alone by itself, so you might want to pair it with gear you know sounds musical and can benefit from more dynamics. The majority of gear in the price range of the dac19mk3 are probably more musical and less dynamic, so pairing them with the dac19mk3 would give great synergy. The dac19mk3's dynamics would compensate for other gears' lack of dynamics while other gears' coloration would add musicality. I only have ~400 on the dac19mk3 and I am burning it in along with other things, but I think it is shaping up very nicely, boundaries of the soundstage is expanding and I like the sound signature very much even with a very transparent headphone amp and very transparent headphone.


----------



## Rise To The Top

nvm


----------



## murphyb74

I just finished about 400 hours of burn-in on my Compass with the Earth op-amp - sounds very nice with my Denon AH-D2000! Just put in the Moon op-amp. I am impressed with this right out of the box! I had read there was some synergy with the Denons and on first listen, I agree. I need to get some hours on Moon and A - B with Earth.


----------



## obentou

Has anyone tried the PK1's with the Compass? 

 Right now I'm using the AKG K701 but I want to make room for some cash, without suffering too much of a loss on quality. Any ideas?


----------



## rds

What ever happened to all the hype about 'buy it now before it goes up to $500' and that it was priced so low as an introductory offer?
 Looks like the upgraded version has gone up $60 over the original super low introductory price.


----------



## ecclesand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What ever happened to all the hype about 'buy it now before it goes up to $500' and that it was priced so low as an introductory offer?
 Looks like the upgraded version has gone up $60 over the original super low introductory price._

 

Perhaps folks are finding out that the Compass is not the second coming of Christ. The price I paid for mine (original price) was fine for what I got. The current price of the Compass is borderline. At $500...no way.

 Of course, this is all based on my experience with the Compass.


----------



## doping panda

My opinion reflects Doug's. I don't find the Compass to be the end-all of DAC/AMPs, but for the original price it was a pretty good value. However, for a bit more than what a Compass costs now you can get something significantly better than a Compass. For example, I feel that my PPAv2 with STEPs power supply is a much better amp than my Compass was even if it was just running it off my portable. If I hooked it up to a better source, my front end would be much superior to a Compass for not that much more money. I actually just saw a Sonic Frontiers TransDAC yesterday for only $150 on ebay that is likely significantly better than the Compass DAC section. Now, that's an amazing deal that is rather unlikely to find, but it should be rather easy to find a DAC for $300 or less that is better than the Compass DAC. You just have to be a bit patient.


----------



## jakebot

i'm lost. what's a compass?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jakebot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm lost. what's a compass?_

 

LOL....

 Peete.


----------



## Optional

some guys with a lot more headphone and amp listening experiences talk about and compare my compass from our local meet up over the weekend here in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/se...ssions-436604/

 they even inspected the internals and were incredibly surprised at the quality for the price and made mention of what they thought it'd run $-wise had it been an american part or even the price of gear you'd have to upgrade to in order to make a noticeable gain.

 i'm even happier with it now after the meet with many thousands of dollars of gear in one room than i was before! i had no idea haha.


----------



## moodyrn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Optional* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_some guys with a lot more headphone and amp listening experiences talk about and compare my compass from our local meet up over the weekend here in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/se...ssions-436604/

 they even inspected the internals and were incredibly surprised at the quality for the price and made mention of what they thought it'd run $-wise had it been an american part or even the price of gear you'd have to upgrade to in order to make a noticeable gain.

 i'm even happier with it now after the meet with many thousands of dollars of gear in one room than i was before! i had no idea haha._

 

That's the same impression I got when I received mine. I've heard and owned gear that cost considerable more that fell short in performance. It's not the "ultimate" in dac combos. Well maybe it is as combos are concerned. There are combos that have better amps with the dac as an afterthought, and some with better dacs with the amp being an afterthought, but I had come across any that did both equally well. Neither the amp nor the dac in it is outstanding, but they both are quite good. IMO in order to surpass it you would have to 1) spend more money, and 2) purchase separates. Also keep in mind that this is the cheapest component on audio-gd's menu. So it don't suppose to be considered an "audiophilie" piece of equipement, but even at the current price, it's very good for the money.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

It's a solid *entry level* combo device.

 IMO of course.

 Peete.


----------



## zeroibis

Well today I am going to switch to the sun, after 436 hours on the moon it is really sounding great!

 The other day I had a friend playing some games on my computer and he said he was totally amazed of the depth that the compass gave him when playing. He said, "it was like you can hear everything all around you exactly like in real life. The sounds are not all right next to you either and you can distinguish between the distance of the sound. It was overwhelming at first but I can see how this gives you a huge advantage."

 So for those of you thinking about gaming with the compass it is more than up tot the task and from what I see will do a better job than any sound card money could buy.


----------



## koven

has anyone ever compared this to the head-direct ef1/ef2? would it be similar performance or a noticeable upgrade?


----------



## Drosera

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_has anyone ever compared this to the head-direct ef1/ef2? would it be similar performance or a noticeable upgrade?_

 

See here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/com...ml#post5661932

 It doesn't sound like a big upgrade.


----------



## bgstern

I emailed Kingwa and he said I could purchase the Compass through either him or his agent in the US, Pacific Valve. With shipping included, it seems to be about $30 cheaper through Pacific Valve. I know nothing of them - does anyone have experience with these guys, either good or bad?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bgstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed Kingwa and he said I could purchase the Compass through either him or his agent in the US, Pacific Valve. With shipping included, it seems to be about $30 cheaper through Pacific Valve. I know nothing of them - does anyone have experience with these guys, either good or bad?_

 

Joe and Vic of Pac Valve are stand up guys that back what they sell. I've dealt with them before and they are terrific.

 Peete.


----------



## bgstern

Great, that's what I was hoping to hear. I exchanged a couple emails with Joe and seemed nice enough. Seems a good way to save $30 getting a Compass in the US.


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Is there a thread on compass opamps, or are those impressions buried within the 100's of pages between the 2 threads? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I find the earth and moon too thick and dark sounding in the compass. I've read that the sun is brighter, but I'm wondering if anyone has other suggestions? I did find an opamp that I liked, but its max voltage rating is lower then the compass's output so I took it out.

 Biggie.


----------



## Currawong

How many hours on your Compass? You do get a stage where the treble drops out for about 50 hours around the 230 hour mark.

 There's also the "bright" jumper too you can put in or remove (I just forgot which).


----------



## Hatmann

Deleted


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How many hours on your Compass? You do get a stage where the treble drops out for about 50 hours around the 230 hour mark.

 There's also the "bright" jumper too you can put in or remove (I just forgot which)._

 

None of that made an appreciable difference. With the neutral setting and earth opamp, this is a dark and thick sounding amp.

 Biggie.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Biggie,

 How many hours ? Can you answer the question please, it's important to know where you are at (hours wise) with the HDAM and Compass. 

 Peete.


----------



## obentou

I am on EARTH + neutral setting, using K701... pretty bright, but I can understand what you mean by a thick sound... I get that feeling too


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NotoriousBIG_PJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_None of that made an appreciable difference. With the neutral setting and earth opamp, this is a dark and thick sounding amp.

 Biggie._

 

When I compared it to a Benchmark, that's indeed true. It's not a bright-sounding DAC.


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Biggie,

 How many hours ? Can you answer the question please, it's important to know where you are at (hours wise) with the HDAM and Compass. 

 Peete._

 

1000 hours maybe. I didn't come here to talk about burn-in. I came here to inquire about brighter opamps that will actually work with the compass.

 Biggie.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NotoriousBIG_PJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1000 hours maybe. I didn't come here to talk about burn-in. I came here to inquire about brighter opamps that will actually work with the compass.

 Biggie._

 

Burn plays a part in SQ abnd voicing....now that we know your well past that stage then the discussion about options beyond stock parts can begin in earnest. Google latest audio application notes on LT IC OPA's and LM...along with TI and AD offerings.

 Some standard types to consider are the old standby OPA627's (on a brown dog adapter), the LT1364,LT1078,LT1469,AD 825 (on a brown dog) for starters with other more up to date options now available. What you need is dual channel OPAs for the most part if you don't have a brown dog adapter. I don't many IC based OPA's so my experience with the latest top shelf parts is limited. I'm sure some other members will fill in some blanks.

 Peete.


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

I've been trying different opamps in the compass already. I'm looking for a bright sounding opamp that can handle +-16v. I like the signature of the ad8620, but it can't handle that. I know from personal experience all of the burr brown opamps are just on the other side of neutral. I'll look into those LT opamps.

 Biggie.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Burn plays a part in SQ abnd voicing....now that we know your well past that stage then the discussion about options beyond stock parts can begin in earnest. Google latest audio application notes on LT IC OPA's and LM...along with TI and AD offerings.

 Some standard types to consider are the old standby OPA627's (on a brown dog adapter), the LT1364,LT1078,LT1469,AD 825 (on a brown dog) for starters with other more up to date options now available. What you need is dual channel OPAs for the most part if you don't have a brown dog adapter. I don't many IC based OPA's so my experience with the latest top shelf parts is limited. I'm sure some other members will fill in some blanks.

 Peete._


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NotoriousBIG_PJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been trying different opamps in the compass already. I'm looking for a bright sounding opamp that can handle +-16v. I like the signature of the ad8620, but it can't handle that. I know from personal experience all of the burr brown opamps are just on the other side of neutral. I'll look into those LT opamps.

 Biggie._

 

Did you try the LME49720HA ? it is brighter than opa earth and opa627 but its highs are smoother than those of the LM4562.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you try the LME49720HA ? it is brighter than opa earth and opa627 but its highs are smoother than those of the LM4562._

 

X2. I tried 2x LME49710 (the single-channel versions) and they are quite bright, much more so than 627's.


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

I have a LME49720 opamp in the compass right now. It sounds a bit like the ad8620, but with a drier midrange, which doesn't sound as natural to me. I have LM6172, ad823, ad826 and ad8066 opamps on the way to try out. ^^

 Biggie.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NotoriousBIG_PJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a LME49720 opamp in the compass right now. It sounds a bit like the ad8620, but with a drier midrange, which doesn't sound as natural to me._

 

Did you try the LME49720HA, which is the TO-99 format metal canned version of the LME49720 ? According to a former design engineer with National Semiconductor, Metal can versions are supposed to sound better than the plastic versions. (see here)


----------



## koven

Looking into purchasing a Compass.. quick question, has anyone ever compared this to a Corda Cantate.2?

 Would they be of similar SQ or would the Cantate be an upgrade from the Compass?

 Thanks


----------



## orby

There you can find a comparison with the Corda Opera. The Opera is regarded to be of better quality than the Cantate so this might help you.


----------



## lahtis

I got few questions about sound quality.
 I would like to know which one would be better way to connect Compass to my pc now it's connected via usb. I did think if it would be better to connect it Toslink to my Esi Juli@ or then to usb and using usb asio driver?
 Then second question would i get any benefit to using super mode instead of normal mode or does it effect sound so much?

 Thanks for the answers!


----------



## ramenmeal

i have a question on how it works. 

 so i have my digital source and my analogue source. i want both to be able to be used as a preamp. and i want to be able to switch between them easy. 

 so ill have pre amp switch on, and then i can click the super mode button and it will BASICALLY, switch inputs to the preamp output?

 edit: and as an extra, i could still plug another preamp into the dac out when super is plugged in, although i dont see why unless i had a better preamp


----------



## koven

Does anyone here drive powered-speakers using the Compass's DAC-out? Is there any hiss? Any change in SQ?


----------



## Superfrag

I wanted to know one thing, is the DAC chip used on the Compass same as the one used in the Zero?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you try the LME49720HA, which is the TO-99 format metal canned version of the LME49720 ? According to a former design engineer with National Semiconductor, Metal can versions are supposed to sound better than the plastic versions. (see here)_

 

I might have to try this myself, for fun. I've been meaning to try the metal versions of various opamps to see what difference there was.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lahtis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got few questions about sound quality.
 I would like to know which one would be better way to connect Compass to my pc now it's connected via usb. I did think if it would be better to connect it Toslink to my Esi Juli@ or then to usb and using usb asio driver?
 Then second question would i get any benefit to using super mode instead of normal mode or does it effect sound so much?

 Thanks for the answers!_

 

Try each and see which works better. Both Toslink and USB are not so great in my experience, unless you (hold you breath) use good quality cables for each respectively. I'd try a glass Toslink cable from the Juli and see how it goes. If you Google "glass optical cable" you should come up with some that aren't insanely expensive.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superfrag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wanted to know one thing, is the DAC chip used on the Compass same as the one used in the Zero?_

 

Yes.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ramenmeal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have a question on how it works. 

 so i have my digital source and my analogue source. i want both to be able to be used as a preamp. and i want to be able to switch between them easy. 

 so ill have pre amp switch on, and then i can click the super mode button and it will BASICALLY, switch inputs to the preamp output?

 edit: and as an extra, i could still plug another preamp into the dac out when super is plugged in, although i dont see why unless i had a better preamp_

 

Check the FAQ. It shows what happens in Super mode. Basically, instead of working together, Super mode separates the DAC so it's a DAC by itself, and the headphone amp so it's a headphone amp (or pre-amp if you flick the pre-amp switch) by itself.


----------



## Superfrag

No wonder I couldnt find any difference between the SQ of the Zero and Compass..


----------



## Fastnbulbous

Does the price fluctuate according to exchange rates? Last time I looked it was $258 USD. Now it's $330.


----------



## koven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superfrag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No wonder I couldnt find any difference between the SQ of the Zero and Compass.._

 

Does this mean the DAC in both provides the same SQ ? Or does it depend on a lot of things?


----------



## Superfrag

I really dont have much idea.
 I just got the compass two months back, and the zero is around 7 months old, ( friends )
 we put in the same opamp and tried my ad700's and his dt990 pro's, we couldnt find any diff, it sounded the same.. I didnt really try his HP properly, but with my ad700's songs did sound the same..
 maybe the difference will be more apparent, when we use HP's that require a lot of power, since the power of the compass is 3-4 times the power of zero by numbers, the 4 huge capacitors of the compass can hold collectively 14k micro farens ( dont know exact term) while the zero can hold around 4.5k.. dont fget the fact that compass has a discrete amp section.. which means the amp is definitely of a MUCH higher quality..
 however, I really dont know the difference in the DAC section between the zero and compass, and the overall SQ when using HP that dont need much power, i.e. my ad700's.
 the dt990 pro 250ohm supposedly require more juice, but I didnt get the time to test that with both, but my friend says he couldnt find any difference, maybe its that our ears are not fully trained to hear the details..

 however I do hope when I get my ATH-W5000's ( much later though ) the compass proves its worth over the Zero..


----------



## Aleatoris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fastnbulbous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the price fluctuate according to exchange rates? Last time I looked it was $258 USD. Now it's $330._

 

258 was the promotional price. Promotion period ended May (or was it june? April? Anyway, it ended.) So now you have the full price. Tough luck, I suppose.


----------



## Superfrag

yup 31st may was the last date for the ppl to buy the compass at 258 $ + accessories(if any) + shipping.
 then for june kingwa made it 330$ + moon opamp free + shipping, so it essentially became 310 $
 now its 330 $ + accessories(if any) + shipping.


----------



## Superfrag

Hey guys, which other opamps other than the earth and moon do you'll recommend along with the compass?


----------



## keithw

Sorry if this has been answered before, but what is the correct e-mail address I'm supposed to contact to place an order? The one at the top of this page didn't work (got a "delivery has failed" reply).


----------



## keithw

Nevermind I'm and idiot when I clicked the link my browser put it in as "E-mail:audio-gd@126.com"


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try each and see which works better. Both Toslink and USB are not so great in my experience, unless you (hold you breath) use good quality cables for each respectively. I'd try a glass Toslink cable from the Juli and see how it goes. If you Google "glass optical cable" you should come up with some that aren't insanely expensive._

 

That's kind of interesting, I found that Toslink was slightly slightly better than coax although they're very close, I felt it had a touch more detail and resolution. Granted that's using the not so special toslink that's included with the Compass (plastic I guess) and a cheapo coax. I need to get some decent cables to compare after my wallet recovers from the surprise of the HF-2 right after I paid for the Compass


----------



## darkhalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NotoriousBIG_PJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_None of that made an appreciable difference. With the neutral setting and earth opamp, this is a dark and thick sounding amp.

 Biggie._

 

Biggie, also if you are up for DIY, there are 2 2200PF caps on the output end of the opamp section. Changing those to lower values will brighten the sound and increase details. But go too low and it will also flatten the dynamics to the point where you may notice.

 I started with 1000pf WIMAfkp and it was incredibly detailed, but the flatness got to me too much. ATM I'm running 1800pf EVOX polys (the blue ones) which seems an ok comprimise between detail and excitement.

 BTW I'm not a DIY expert, this was suggested to me by Kingwa via emails.

_EDIT: YMMV, lol_


----------



## audio.tech

Which opamp is best for Grado RS-1, I'm currently using Earth opamp. Thank you.


----------



## rayk

I've tried searching but can't seem to find which DAC chip the compass uses. I like my compass, but wouldn't mind finding out some more comprehensive specs on the thing then what the audio-gd site lists.


----------



## Aleatoris

The DAC chips are listed right on the product page.

  Quote:


 The lowest jitter DIR9001 is used, other ICs used are PCM2707 and AD1852, 
 

Apply some Google and you will find the spec sheets.


----------



## rayk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aleatoris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DAC chips are listed right on the product page.

 Apply some Google and you will find the spec sheets._

 


 Thanks man, I missed those lines last time I was looking through


----------



## j2kei

have any of you guys/gals been able to get into contact with kingwa lately? i sent a couple emails, got the audio-gd confirmation but no response


----------



## keithw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *j2kei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_have any of you guys/gals been able to get into contact with kingwa lately? i sent a couple emails, got the audio-gd confirmation but no response_

 

I'm waiting for a response too, it says on the front page "During 10th to 15th of Aug. , we are moving to the new factory , these days we maybe can't reply the E-mail."

 My guess is we have to wait until Monday


----------



## Currawong

Or maybe just wait for the weekend. It's Friday here, so if things have gone well, he might end up responding to emails on the weekend. Lets hope anyway.


----------



## Graphicism

Has this been compared with the Zero yet?


----------



## keithw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or maybe just wait for the weekend. It's Friday here, so if things have gone well, he might end up responding to emails on the weekend. Lets hope anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

As you posted that I finally got a reply. Sent my payment, can't wait


----------



## j2kei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *keithw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm waiting for a response too, it says on the front page "During 10th to 15th of Aug. , we are moving to the new factory , these days we maybe can't reply the E-mail."

 My guess is we have to wait until Monday_

 

oh interesting, thanks. never expect audio-gd to have move factory


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superfrag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really dont have much idea.
 I just got the compass two months back, and the zero is around 7 months old, ( friends )
 we put in the same opamp and tried my ad700's and his dt990 pro's, we couldnt find any diff, it sounded the same.. I didnt really try his HP properly, but with my ad700's songs did sound the same..
 maybe the difference will be more apparent, when we use HP's that require a lot of power, since the power of the compass is 3-4 times the power of zero by numbers, the 4 huge capacitors of the compass can hold collectively 14k micro farens ( dont know exact term) while the zero can hold around 4.5k.. dont fget the fact that compass has a discrete amp section.. which means the amp is definitely of a MUCH higher quality..
 however, I really dont know the difference in the DAC section between the zero and compass, and the overall SQ when using HP that dont need much power, i.e. my ad700's.
 the dt990 pro 250ohm supposedly require more juice, but I didnt get the time to test that with both, but my friend says he couldnt find any difference, maybe its that our ears are not fully trained to hear the details..

 however I do hope when I get my ATH-W5000's ( much later though ) the compass proves its worth over the Zero.._

 

The AD700 is known to improve very little with amps, so it does not surprise me that you did not hear significant differences. I would give it a shot with a headphone you know the sound of that improves more with amping before making a decision on sound quality or worth.


----------



## gevorg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *j2kei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh interesting, thanks. never expect audio-gd to have move factory_

 

Its the head-fi effect.


----------



## SoFGR

can someone explain to me what's the point of putting those bits of black plastic glue inside the compass ? I emailed kingwa but his english is not very good so i could not get a very clear answer ...... 

 " 
 Dear Sir,
 The parts on the ICE is the earth parts.
 In audio gears, some time this parts will let the gears become earth loop so have some HUM noise, if no earth loop, this parts can effect the HUM noise.
 But why I sale the units with these parts? because this is a safe stand, we must install these parts so can arrive the standard.
 But I advice users don't move these parts."


----------



## Kpalsm

He's saying the purpose of the glue is to hold the components in place, as well as to create a ground loop to reduce any noise the components may make, and he advises not to remove the glue.


----------



## zeroibis

So after about 436+ hours on the Sun I finally got them all burned in! In a few weeks after I am settled in up at school I will half to now try all the different setting and compare them all to see what I like best. 

 Speaking of best I can say that the Sun is great for classic rock. I had a harder time hearing the static in some older recordings as other sounds become more prominent. Personally this made the songs much easier to enjoy as the static was forced to the back of the sound stage. I attributed this largely to the possibly larger sound stage of the sun over the moon and earth. But, I will half to actually test them side by side to know for sure. 

 I hope everyone else is enjoying there compass as much as me!


----------



## DoYouRight

I need to give mine a listen again my B22 has taken me over completely. Wish I could use the HDAMS to easily switch sound in my new rig.


----------



## murphyb74

>>I hope everyone else is enjoying there compass as much as me!

 Definitely. I am at about 400 hrs with the Moon (about 800 on the Compass) with my Denon AH-D2000. Sounds outstanding! The Moon had very little bass at first - very nice now. This weekend I will try the Earth again, A-B with the Moon and play with the jumpers a bit.


----------



## CB1990

Just got my compass in. Have you guys benefitted from a upgraded power cable? Any suggestions under 100 USD? Any thoughts on ps powerpunch and ps powerstream? Audio gd power cable? Thanks'


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CB1990* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Any suggestions under 100 USD? Any thoughts on ps powerpunch and ps powerstream? Audio gd power cable? Thanks'_

 

I'd go with the Audio-GD one. Kingwa tests all his gears with his power cables. They are known to have a strong synergy effect. That means if one sounds very good with a piece of hardware, it doesn't automaticaly mean it will sound as good as with another piece of gear and some other power cable might be suited better.


----------



## noinimod

Is there anyone using the hd650 with the compass and has nothing but positive things to say bout this combo? Cos i'm looking into getting a compass just for the 650; i can't afford an all-out separate dac + amp combo right now, plus tubes aren't exactly my type of thing.

 I read some people saying the sun opamp has gd synergy? Or am i ready to rock with just the earth?


----------



## thelsuman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noinimod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there anyone using the hd650 with the compass and has nothing but positive things to say bout this combo? Cos i'm looking into getting a compass just for the 650; i can't afford an all-out separate dac + amp combo right now, plus tubes aren't exactly my type of thing.

 I read some people saying the sun opamp has gd synergy? Or am i ready to rock with just the earth?_

 

I've been using the HD650 with the Compass for the last few months, and really love the combination. I'm a noob to the whole mid-fi headphone world, so don't have a whole lot to compare to, but I've tried the Grado 325i's with the Compass as well (very good too...just not my cup of tea). BTW- no worries about driving the 650's with this thing...there's plenty of power to spare here. I say this because the 650's have been described as difficult to drive properly due to impedence. Bottom line: if your new to this quality level of gear (like me), I think you'll be pleased with the Compass. As for the OPA, I personally prefer the Earth module, but opinions vary on this and others prefer the Sun or Moon.


----------



## haloxt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CB1990* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my compass in. Have you guys benefitted from a upgraded power cable? Any suggestions under 100 USD? Any thoughts on ps powerpunch and ps powerstream? Audio gd power cable? Thanks'_

 

The audio-gd power cable makes things a little more palatable and gives a more coherent soundstage. The best price/performance upgrade I did to my compass was a furman ac-215 power conditioner (street price about $125) which adds quite a lot of aliveness to the compass. It also benefits my dac19mk3 and phoenix to a somewhat lesser degree.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noinimod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there anyone using the hd650 with the compass and has nothing but positive things to say bout this combo? Cos i'm looking into getting a compass just for the 650; i can't afford an all-out separate dac + amp combo right now, plus tubes aren't exactly my type of thing.

 I read some people saying the sun opamp has gd synergy? Or am i ready to rock with just the earth?_

 

A bunch of people like the hd650 with the compass. If you like more dynamics the sun is good, and I heard some people say bright+sun is a great mix. Can't go wrong with just earth though, that's the opamp you can listen to for a long time and not get fatigued.


----------



## SoFGR

@ haloxt : 

 could you do a direct A/B comparison between dac19mk3 + panther and compass + internal headphone amp ? I know it doesn't sound fair since it's like 800$ for 2 seperate components vs a single 330$ do-it-all kit but my wallet is itching for an upgrade


----------



## haloxt

I have the phoenix balanced amp not the panther power amp. To get the most out of the phoenix and the dac19mk3, you have to have headphones that are very resolving. With stock headphone cable, interconnect cables, and power cables the difference is diminished quite a bit. So if you're not using high end headphones and have cables and transport up to the task, there will still be noticeable and may be possibly worthwhile in terms of price/performance. But I think the dac19mk3 and phoenix are so detailed they are sensitive to flaws, and the detail they're capable of can't be achieved by (just a wild guess here) unrecabled $150-200 headphones. Have to go pick up my mom at the airport will reply more in depth later if you have any questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## keithw

So what's the wait time usually for these things? I paid about a week ago and haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## haloxt

I think between 3, or 4 weeks at most. They've been doing some factory relocation so maybe it'll take a little longer.


----------



## keithw

Oh wow, I guess they're build to order? Oh well no rush I guess


----------



## Currawong

I think they keep a stock now of the Compass and C2C, but the rest is probably BTO.

 With the Compass and HD-6X0: If, first thing in the morning, I had put on my HD-600s with the Compass, I could sit and enjoy listening, but with some tracks, such as classical and some live music, the soundstage (headstage) was somewhat closed-in.


----------



## CB1990

anyone else have any power cable suggestions? would it be worth it?

 any one else have anything to say about power conditioners?


----------



## Sganzerla

CB1990, try this PS Audio PowerPunch (AudioAdvisor and one HeadFi sponsor are selling for US$ 39.00). You can't go wrong, especially at this price. I already said this before but I tried Audio-GD power cable and it was an improvement over stock cable, but as soon I tried this other cable... things got in place, bass appeared, some harshness was gone, etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm using AC3 now (fully burnt I think), and will soon be able to compare again with PowerPunch.

 It may be sinergy and taste, my room eletricity, don't know, but I like.


----------



## anoobis

Apropos of nothing, has anyone heard both the Compass and SuperPro 707?

 I realise they're different beasts (form factors, facilities, price brackets), just curious. Also, they're not too disimilar if you factor out the amp.


----------



## murphyb74

>>anyone else have any power cable suggestions? 

 I was tempted by the Audio-GD power cord, but it didn't make sense to me to put a $75 cord on a $260 amp. Perusing the "Power Cord Shoot-Out" thread, I chose the Iron Lung Jellyfish ( 2baudio.com ) at $29. I definitely hear a difference over the stock power cord.


----------



## invisiman

Does anyone know if the pre-amp outputs are balanced or unbalanced? I'd like to connect some studio monitors to the Compass, but I'm not sure what sort of signal it puts out.


----------



## Superfrag

I dont think they're balanced, but you can check the pics of the back @ their website.


----------



## zeroibis

I am pretty sure that they are not balenced.


----------



## bjorn

...and I'm totally 100% certain that they are not balanced.


----------



## invisiman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bjorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...and I'm totally 100% certain that they are not balanced._

 

Thanks guys. I'm not too familiar with the balanced/unbalanced aspect of audio, so this a real help


----------



## tswise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *murphyb74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_>>anyone else have any power cable suggestions? 

 I was tempted by the Audio-GD power cord, but it didn't make sense to me to put a $75 cord on a $260 amp. Perusing the "Power Cord Shoot-Out" thread, I chose the Iron Lung Jellyfish ( 2baudio.com ) at $29. I definitely hear a difference over the stock power cord._

 

why did you even bother reading anything in a forum that prides itself on being "DBT free"? 

 and seriously, audiophile power cord? seriously, do you think your house is wired with oxygen-free 99.9999% twisted copper or whatever? get real. I use a $.80 cent 14AWG 3ft cable from monoprice.com for my compass, and it is made of exactly the same stuff as your $30 snake oil cable.


----------



## aristos_achaion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tswise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why did you even bother reading anything in a forum that prides itself on being "DBT free"?_

 

DBT discussion can actually cause significant problems, not because DBT is an invalid form of testing (it's fine when done right), but because there are serious misunderstandings when it comes to the execution and interpretation of DBTs. Often, the DBT supporters are so anxious to prove that their 80-cent power cords aren't hurting their audio, they practically worship anything called double-blind, not stopping to think how the data was collected and, if it is valid (usually it's not), what it means.

 Much better than the hoopla of a (usually very unscientific) "DBT" is keeping your head about you, your mind open, and your attitude skeptical of yea- and naysayers alike. 
  Quote:


 and seriously, audiophile power cord? seriously, do you think your house is wired with oxygen-free 99.9999% twisted copper or whatever? get real. I use a $.80 cent 14AWG 3ft cable from monoprice.com for my compass, and it is made of exactly the same stuff as your $30 snake oil cable. 
 

Admittedly, the power cord isn't what I'd invest in first in an audio setup, but when you think about it, the audio signal you're listening to is just electricity for most of its life...if you have a noisy electrical source, that could adversely affect your audio. I don't know how much a fancy cable helps with that, but it's not _totally_ ridiculous.


----------



## murphyb74

>>I use a $.80 cent 14AWG 3ft cable from monoprice.com for my compass, and it is made of exactly the same stuff as your $30 snake oil cable.

 Wow - why so harsh? I was responding to a question. Your solution seems like a good one to offer the person who asked for power cable suggestions.

 >>Admittedly, the power cord isn't what I'd invest in first in an audio setup

 I have a very modest system. The $29 cord was an afterthought, hardly an investment - or that fancy. There are a number of mods that could be done to my Denon AH-D2000, most that would require an investment - and then there's that pesky snake oil test ;^) 

 I am enjoying what I have now, going through my music library with the new setup.


----------



## n0ah

so the compass is both an amp and dac? are compass owners content with both or find one to be a weaker link and bringing in an outside amp or dac into the setup? looking for both an amp/dac for newly aquired denon 7000's.


----------



## haloxt

tswise, you might as well sell the compass and buy $100 dac+headphone amp recommended on the sound science (sound stupid) forum as sounding as good as $10,000 dac/amps, because if you look inside the compass you'll see it has cable believer written all over it.


----------



## adiZero

Just a quick question, can I use my turtable setup as source and then use the headamp section in the audio gd?


----------



## tswise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aristos_achaion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DBT discussion can actually cause significant problems._

 

DBT can cause significant problems when pie-in-the-sky $10,000/m cable fanatics are forced to replace their laughable descriptions with objective analysis.

 it isn't a popular thing to say around here, but it's nonsense. buy quality components and be done with it. 14AWG wire is 14AWG wire. Do you guys think hospitals pay $30 for a "hospital grade" 6ft power cord? if paying $400 for a 6ft piece of starquad cable surrounded by pretty sheathing, purple heatshrink, and gold-plated anodized connectors makes you feel good then just leave it at that - talking about how it makes the highs "crunchier" and the soundstage more "effortless" just make people look like crackpots. this place needs more DBT and a lot fewer nonsense adjectives.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ if you look inside the compass you'll see it has cable believer written all over it._

 

everywhere but on the price tag. i can tell it was assembled with care using quality components, which is what sold me. not how "caramel-sounded' it made the bass or whatever.


----------



## nth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sound science (sound stupid) forum_

 

I see what you did there.

 ಠ_ಠ


----------



## haloxt

tswise, all the components (including the wiring and gold-plated connectors) inside the compass were selected because of their believed good sound, and I'm pretty sure there's no DBT backing up any of it. If you get so angry at people for not doing DBT why don't you just buy a $100 dac and amp because there's been no DBT proving a difference between $100 dac/amp and $10,000 dac/amp. Did you know that the hdam's used in the compass have more distortion than virtually all audio opamps? Do your research, sell your compass, buy an emu 0202 and stop harassing us. It'll be good for your ulcers because obviously you can't tolerate unscientific people.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adiZero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a quick question, can I use my turtable setup as source and then use the headamp section in the audio gd?_

 

Yes, IF you have a phono stage for your turntable. Then you can plug it into the Line In and turn on Super mode to use the headphone amp section by itself.


----------



## tswise

gold alloy plating is great for connectors not due to sound quality but because gold doesn't tarnish or corrode. 

 you have over 1,000 posts in an "audiophile forum" in under a year and you don't this? really?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tswise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_gold alloy plating is great for connectors not due to sound quality but because gold doesn't tarnish or corrode. 

 you have over 1,000 posts in an "audiophile forum" in under a year and you don't this? really?_

 

Actually Gold is an excellent conductor, better than copper and just a hair better than silver, you are correct though it resists corrosion far better than any other metal (except titanium). The jacks used in the Compass are billet (solid copper) with 24 karat gold plating. A big step up from the usual 2 dollar a pair crap (brass billet with thin 10K plating) you usually see at this price point.

 Peete.


----------



## tswise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually Gold is an excellent conductor, better than copper and just a hair better than silver, you are correct though it resists corrosion far better than any other metal (except titanium). The jacks used in the Compass are billet (solid copper) with 24 karat gold plating. A big step up from the usual 2 dollar a pair crap (brass billet with thin 10K plating) you usually see at this price point.

 Peete._

 

Right, if it wasn't an excellent conductor it wouldn't do much good covering the ends of A/V cables and connectors. I just don't claim to _hear_ any difference between gold alloy-plated copper connectors and bare copper or silver alloy-plated connectors. I just prefer the gold ones because I know they aren't going to tarnish - which would definitely impact sound quality!


----------



## aristos_achaion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so the compass is both an amp and dac? are compass owners content with both or find one to be a weaker link and bringing in an outside amp or dac into the setup? looking for both an amp/dac for newly aquired denon 7000's._

 

Well, I've never owned another DAC and only dabbled with other amps, so take my impression with a grain of salt. However, for a newbie's introduction (which is what it seems designed to be), it's worked great...it's taught me a thing or two about amp quality, noisy signal (or lack thereof), and build quality (built like a tank, from quality parts). I definitely don't feel a pressing need to upgrade either, other than curiosity and upgraditis.The only real issue I've had with it has been heat generation...if I forget to turn it off when I'm done, my room starts feeling like a sauna! Then again, the computer's 750W PSU and two big monitors might contribute to that some, too...


----------



## aristos_achaion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tswise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DBT can cause significant problems when pie-in-the-sky $10,000/m cable fanatics are forced to replace their laughable descriptions with objective analysis._

 

I don't want to get into a DBT flamewar here, especially since it's clearly disallowed by this forum's rules. I'd be happy to discuss this on the Sound Science forum. Suffice it to say that, while such a study would be interesting, I doubt it is logistically possible.

  Quote:


 this place needs more DBT and a lot fewer nonsense adjectives. 
 

Again, it would be better if the DBT discussion took place in the Sound Science forum. The adjectives aren't nonsense, by the way...you just don't have the experience to know what they mean yet. There are (admittedly subtle) audible differences that inspire these adjectives. If you'd keep an open mind, you'd eventually discover them.


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually Gold is an excellent conductor, better than copper and just a hair better than silver, you are correct though it resists corrosion far better than any other metal (except titanium). The jacks used in the Compass are billet (solid copper) with 24 karat gold plating. A big step up from the usual 2 dollar a pair crap (brass billet with thin 10K plating) you usually see at this price point.

 Peete._

 

I've ignored the DB silliness in this thread but I just had to post a big WTH? in reply to this especially since you're such a well-respected member of this forum especially in DIY areas Peete. In terms of electrical conductivity silver > copper > gold. This can't be contested it's pure scientific fact and I'm very surprised that you of all people wrote it. The reason for gold plating on connectors is to resist corrosion so that over time with no maintenance it maintains what conductivity it has better than others but that's all.


----------



## haloxt

tswise, you are very critical of claims that cables make a difference when people haven't done dbt's to prove these claims. Why don't you apply the same degree of criticality to your own choice in buying the compass? Just because it is well-built and uses quality components doesn't mean it will last longer than other things, in fact since it is much more overbuilt than dbt has ever proven to be beneficial to sound, and gets hot inside, there is a greater chance of something failing and will be harder to repair. Did you buy the compass solely because it was well-built and has quality parts and so it will likely have a long life? Or because you think these things somehow improve the sound quality, in which case you should apply the same measure to yourself and prove it by dbt? It has a worse RMAA score than dac/amps many times cheaper, and no dbt has proven the overbuilt design of the compass as being a benefit to sound quality. You tell people they're wrong about buying cables until they've done dbt's, but if you apply the same measure to yourself then you are wrong about buying the compass until you've done dbt's.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've ignored the DB silliness in this thread but I just had to post a big WTH? in reply to this especially since you're such a well-respected member of this forum especially in DIY areas Peete. In terms of electrical conductivity silver > copper > gold. This can't be contested it's pure scientific fact and I'm very surprised that you of all people wrote it. The reason for gold plating on connectors is to resist corrosion so that over time with no maintenance it maintains what conductivity it has better than others but that's all._

 

I had originally thought of gold as a detrimental choice but some further research proved otherwise. I was in the camp that said gold was a poor choice as a conductor for years but I no longer believe that is true. Mundorf uses a silver/gold (1%) hybrid in it's hook up wire which I shall be rewiring my reference system with once the 8 ft of wire I bought arrives. By all accounts it's been received extremely well in the Audiophile community (among the DIY community as well but a much smaller percentage of such). As always keeping an open mind about things allowed me to soften my stance and listen to others experiences......have a look at the cables using gold as a conductor (expensive as hell) but the results are very very promising. IMO at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Peete.


----------



## MadMan007

That's fine and I'm not being close minded. Saying "gold can be useful in audiophile cables" is different from saying "Gold is an excellent conductor, _better than copper and just a hair better than silver_" which is simply false.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's fine and I'm not being close minded. Saying "gold can be useful in audiophile cables" is different from saying "Gold is an excellent conductor, better than copper and just a hair better than silver" which is simply false._

 

Sorry I didn't mean to say you were being close minded but rather I was being close minded about it until I heard and read different accounts which got me thinking about it quite a bit (last year early on...Jan or so).

 Peete.


----------



## MadMan007

Nah I didn't really think you meant it I just figured I'd say it anyway...if something works well it works well. I think it was just the usual thing that happens when reading typed sentences on the internet - you know what you mean and type out your thought without pontificating all the details but the more literal way to read it is not what you mean. At least I hope it was not what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It could simply be that conduction (in the electrical design sense) is not the only quality that matters for a cable. In fact I'm pretty sure we know that. That doesn't make gold a 'better conductor' in the EE sense though which is how your statement reads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps I should have said that first.


----------



## Currawong

Guys, how about you stop arguing about irrelevant nonsense and focus on contributing useful info? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so the compass is both an amp and dac? are compass owners content with both or find one to be a weaker link and bringing in an outside amp or dac into the setup? looking for both an amp/dac for newly aquired denon 7000's._

 

I'd say the Compass is a better DAC than headphone amp, especially with higher impedance headphones that I've tried with it. If someone were buying just a DAC for the money, I'd see if Audio-gd is still making the DAC-200, which is the Compass DAC with a far better power supply and other upgrades.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys, how about you stop arguing about irrelevant nonsense and focus on contributing useful info? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 I'd say the Compass is a better DAC than headphone amp, especially with higher impedance headphones that I've tried with it. If someone were buying just a DAC for the money, I'd see if Audio-gd is still making the DAC-200, which is the Compass DAC with a far better power supply and other upgrades._

 

Been a slow week...but you are right. I feel the DAC section is the star of the show. I'm using the DAC to feed the upgraded C-2C and find it very very good for the Comp system. The upgraded C-2C is clearly a superior head amp and so it should be.

 Peete.


----------



## Shizdan

How should I use this Compass.......USB, or SPDIF?


----------



## Currawong

I'd suggest SPDIF with a proper 75 Ohm cable if you have it available.


----------



## Shizdan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd suggest SPDIF with a proper 75 Ohm cable if you have it available._

 

Would it be worth it to purchase a 10 foot optical cable, As I only have a 10 foot USB cable?


----------



## keithw

Got my Compass today. From China to my house in 3 days, amazing!

 No comments on the sound quality yet, I haven't had time to listen. The build quality is outstanding though. To be honest I thought it looked kind of ugly from the pictures, but it's WAY more impressive in person.


----------



## n0ah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd suggest SPDIF with a proper 75 Ohm cable if you have it available._

 

can you link one for purchase? though i'd like to find a short one, nothing over 5 ft.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can you link one for purchase? though i'd like to find a short one, nothing over 5 ft._

 

Just order one from Blue Jeans Cables...good cable, good price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Peete.


----------



## DoYouRight

BJC are the sexy cables for those with a brain attached to the wallet.!


----------



## n0ah

can you link the one i need if it's connecting to a spdif HP laptop headphone out?


----------



## K3cT

Long time no see guys. I've just got an idea on how to improve our enjoyment out of the Compass.

 Will putting a 24/192 USB-to-SPDIF converter (this Musiland unit in particular) to skip the Compass' supposedly inferior USB input improve audio performance?


----------



## tswise

anybody using OPA627 or OPA637 in the Compass? I've been giving some a whirl lately with my Grados and K702s and I think I like what I hear, especially when using the compass as a DAC


----------



## n0ah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n0ah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can you link the one i need if it's connecting to a spdif HP laptop headphone out?_

 

would still appreciate an answer to this. i wrote blue jeans but haven't received a response yet and would like to get an order in by tonight. i also read something about a TOSlink adapter but not sure if i need one or not.


----------



## Currawong

If the headphone socket on your laptop doubles as an optical SPDIF out (eg: any fairly new Apple laptop) then you'll need a mini-optical adaptor for one end.

 tswise: I tried 627s in the Compass, which sound good (and would be a good match for K701s) but you lose a bit of detail. If you like good mids: OP27E x2 is great, but again, you don't get as much detail as you do with the HDAMs.


----------



## K3cT

By the way and in case you have not, take out all those jumpers from your Compass. They are doing more harm than good.


----------



## keithw

I'm at about 100 hours of burn in so far and the sound has become kind of flat and "muffled". This is a normal part of the process, yes? Out of the box I loved the Compass sound, it was so clear and detailed but right now I actually prefer my sound card.


----------



## haloxt

Yep, rollercoaster ride. The solution is to leave your compass on forever.


----------



## nirajp

EDIT: Dumb question removed


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Go ahead, call me crazy, but after k3ct's post I took out the two jumpers that I had in there (neutral setting) and boy did it make a difference. Not night and day immedietley but let me explain.

 I have the Earth HDAM in with about 150 maybe 200 hours on it (hard to tell, I can explain if you want...) and I had been listening in the neutral setting because I figured this would be the most un-tampered signal. It was fine, I didn't mind it for most albums or for watching TV. But lemme tell you, L.A.X. by The Game was just unlistanable for me because there was soooo much syballance (is that the right word?) i.e. all his S's were like, scratching my ear drums. Ouch!

 I pulled the jumpers, and now the bass on that same album opened up and the syballance is all but gone. I haven't checked other stuff out (I got all three HDAMs but I figured I'd burn them in one at a time). I feel like I got years of experimenting and discovering great jumper-HDAM-album combinations ahead of me.

 YAY! Thank you Compass!!!

 P.S. I dunno what it is about Bright Setting-Earth HDAM-Woodied Denen D2000s-The Game's L.A.X but this bass is remarkable. It's blowing me away right now. I was listening to the Chronic 2001 beforehand and it wasn't even close (course the Neutral jumpers were in). I'm impressed. Sweet.


----------



## keithw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, rollercoaster ride. The solution is to leave your compass on forever._

 

It's so weird. I'm definitely a believer in burn-in for headphones but for amps I kinda figured it was just more audiophile BS. But man, this amp's sound changed so dramatically in a 24 hour period it's unbelievable. Guess I just gotta keep it going for a few more days and see what happens


----------



## Reiniku

I've been trying to deliberate whether the Compass is the perfect choice for me, between it and 2 portable dac/amps (Pico and D10). I originally wanted to grab a dac/amp strictly for home use but all of the sudden I really like the idea of the portable dac/amps to use with my laptop. However, if it's the case that the Compass is the right choice, I can forgo even using anything for my laptop (I rarely listen to music on it anyway).

 I'm hoping to have a mixed set of headphones to listen from, starting with the HD555's, Grado SR80/MS-1, and either DT880's or K701's. The only reason I'm not diving head on into the portable amps is because of the last two (which I'm choosing from). The Compass should be able to drive these with ease, correct? Assuming the 05/250 version of the DT880's, can I properly drive these with the D10 or Pico? Can't really make a decision.


----------



## zupa

Can anyone with all 3 opamps please help me out?

 the labels peeled off mine a while ago so I don't know which one is which. I can't listen to them either atm. 

 1 has "221" on the outside in between solders... can someone identify this one?

 also if someone could tell me a way to identify the other 2 that would be great

 thanks


----------



## haloxt

Sun has LED lightbulbs on them, Moon has one bar on the top, Earth has two bars on top.

 Pictures here: ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone with all 3 opamps please help me out?

 the labels peeled off mine a while ago so I don't know which one is which. I can't listen to them either atm. 

 1 has "221" on the outside in between solders... can someone identify this one?

 also if someone could tell me a way to identify the other 2 that would be great

 thanks_

 

Yeah he really needs a better way to mark them, those stickers just dry out and peel off from the heat. I let Kingwa know about it. I wrote S, E and M on the bottom of mine in marker.

 Here's the Sun on the left and Moon on the Right:


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Just mark an S,M or E on the Grey box caps on either side of the modules. 

 Works great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## zupa

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just the info i was looking for


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way and in case you have not, take out all those jumpers from your Compass. They are doing more harm than good._

 

It's worth trying the jumper settings but for me the 'bright' setting (no jumpers) was terrible. I burned in my Compass playing music with all jumper plugged in which I understand burns in all the settings. With an HF-2 there was an extreme loss of midrange detail in guitars and other midrange instruments, fast notes that are distinct and separate in the neutral setting became a blurry indistinct mess with the bright setting. I could tell instantly there was something wrong and listened for a bit, changed back to neutral and it was clear what was wrong.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's worth trying the jumper settings but for me the 'bright' setting (no jumpers) was terrible. I burned in my Compass playing music with all jumper plugged in which I understand burns in all the settings. With an HF-2 there was an extreme loss of midrange detail in guitars and other midrange instruments, fast notes that are distinct and separate in the neutral setting became a blurry indistinct mess with the bright setting. I could tell instantly there was something wrong and listened for a bit, changed back to neutral and it was clear what was wrong._

 

Curious. My experience is contrary to yours as I find the jumpers cutting out the upper midrange and treble, making them brittle/glassy. 

 What op-amp did you have in the Compass by the way?


----------



## Currawong

I've added the following to the FAQ:






*My stickers have fallen off, which HDAM is which?*
 If your stickers fall off, see the picture of the Earth, Sun and Moon above respectively. The Sun is the only one with glowing diodes, and the Earth is the only one with the bracing wire at the very top, between 4 vertical transistors.


----------



## MadMan007

Hm my Sun doesn't have LEDs but it has to be v2 since I got it in June of 2009. The LEDs must be a very recent addition, or is that only for v1?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Curious. My experience is contrary to yours as I find the jumpers cutting out the upper midrange and treble, making them brittle/glassy. 

 What op-amp did you have in the Compass by the way?_

 

That is with the Earth HDAM. I don't understand what you mean by cutting out upper midrange and treble but at the same time making them brittle/glassy...those descriptions sound like opposites to me. Anyhow I'm sure it's different for each setup and each person too, I was just relating my experience, perhaps your 'brittle/glassy' is my 'detail' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I don't want a bunch of separate notes mushed together. I didn't try a lot of songs once I heard the (imo) defect but noticed it most obviously in Led Zep - Immigrant Song: at 0:17-0:22 there's a reverb guitar part in the right channel that sounds like a mess on 'bright' but distinct decaying reverb notes on neutral (this part repeats a few times, also at 0:34-0:40, 1:21-1:26) There's some similar problems with guitar licks in the left channel at 0:43-0:51, 1:30-1:38. *edited to fix channels, I had the phones on backwards lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's certainly worth trying the different settings, so whatever works for you, great!


----------



## slbowing

Anyone out there use a Compass with some Pro 750's with say a computer as the source?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hm my Sun doesn't have LEDs but it has to be v2 since I got it in June of 2009. The LEDs must be a very recent addition, or is that only for v1?_

 

Mine is a V2, but an early one. If the glowing diodes have been replaced with non-glowing ones, then I'll have to update my description.


----------



## haloxt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slbowing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone out there use a Compass with some Pro 750's with say a computer as the source?_

 

I thought my compass and pro 900 was a good pairing, but you'll probably have to keep on switching hdam's and settings to get a sound you like because the hdam's aren't neutral. I like both earth and moon equally with the pro 900 (if you only want one, definitely get the earth) but sun seems to be missing something important, but some people have said sun+bright is good. I recommend older foobar+otachan asio, and then if you need a fuller sound, mediamonkey+otachan. I'd then avoid upgrading the headphone cable until you've addressed clean power and power cable because recabled pro headphones are quite unforgiving.


----------



## anoobis

Could someone confirm that signal still goes through the amplifier jumpers (soft, neutral, bright) in pre-amp mode (i.e. uses the volume control but not HP out)?

 Seems obvious that it must but I thought I'd check.

 Cheers.


----------



## nzstudent

Hey (it might have already been posted but there are a few hundred pages to go through..)
 Does the compass handle low impedance cans ok? (eg 50ohm hd595s) 

 Thanks =)


----------



## deerinheadlights

I was looking at this page ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1
 The compass page says it comes with opa-earth but is it dual or single?
 What is a dual and single mean exactly?
 Is there more power and better sound quality with dual?
 Does the compass take dual and/or single?


----------



## Olev

Dual means that there are 2 channels on one "chip" - Compass uses one for left and other for right channel. There are adapters that allow one to use 2 physical single channel chips where there is only one chip slot and one prefers the quality of single channel chip over dual-channel.


----------



## haloxt

If you use single channel opamp inside the compass you might blow it up. Only use dual-channel and make sure you keep an eye on where pin 1 is on the board and on the opamp when inserting or you can blow things up again.


----------



## MadMan007

Two part post here:

 1) Different headphone amp section jumper settings. I see lots of posts with which combo of HDAM, jumper, and headphone people are using but no impressions comparing the jumper settings. I've used neutral for a while since burn-in but am now trying soft-1 with HF2s and liking it. Maybe a bit more width to soundstage although I'd have to switch back to be sure. Bright was terrible for me because it smeared detail.

 2) A bit of confusion. Maybe it was just the early FOTM-y hype but some experienced members said that the Compass as a preamp was very good but at the same time the DAC section is the star of the Compass and the headphone amp is just average to good (in the grand scheme.) Since the headphone amp section *is* the preamp how is it that it can be much better as a preamp than as a headphone amp?


----------



## DeusEx

I know this is a DAC question, but how does the Compass DAC compare to, say a dedicated DAC like a Cambridge Audio DACMagic?


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two part post here:

 1) Different headphone amp section jumper settings. I see lots of posts with which combo of HDAM, jumper, and headphone people are using but no impressions comparing the jumper settings. I've used neutral for a while since burn-in but am now trying soft-1 with HF2s and liking it. Maybe a bit more width to soundstage although I'd have to switch back to be sure. Bright was terrible for me because it smeared detail.
_

 

Based on my experience, the jumpers seem to affect the high frequencies the most. I'm testing the Soft1 with the HF2 and sure enough, the sound becomes mellow. I think I prefer Neutral for its attack but we shall see, gonna give Soft1 a spin for this evening.


----------



## haloxt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2) A bit of confusion. Maybe it was just the early FOTM-y hype but some experienced members said that the Compass as a preamp was very good but at the same time the DAC section is the star of the Compass and the headphone amp is just average to good (in the grand scheme.) Since the headphone amp section *is* the preamp how is it that it can be much better as a preamp than as a headphone amp?_

 

Kingwa himself thought the amp section was the strong point. I agree also. I'd rather listen to dac19mk3+compass amp than compass dac+phoenix. Not that compass dac is bad, but because phoenix and my headphones are particularly unforgiving. It's more euphonic to just go with audio-gd's mid-tier dac and a headphone amp that's, according to Kingwa, 80% of un-upgraded C-2C.


----------



## jhanby

EDIT :I have checked with Kingwa and it is alright to release this information :

  Quote:


 Dear sir
 Because of 60 years National Day in China, and we finished moving to new factory, we start promo price.But now not the time post on our website.
 Compass price is USD280 
 

They are planing to release this on there website on the 15th of September.

 I have just ordered one myself


----------



## Kitarist

Do you got a link


----------



## guitarizt

I'm getting a zero shipped to me, would it be worth it to upgrade to a compass? The $280 price is tempting me. Or should I wait a while to save up and upgrade to a dedicated dac/amp for around $800 used?


----------



## Superfrag

IMO, If you have headphones that require a good amp.. it will be worthwhile to get the compass. But then, most HP above 100-150 $ require a good amp, so the answer is yes! 
 HP like the AD700 and the sr60 will be driven well by the Zero, but HP like the AKG K702 or any other HP in that price range will benefit a LOT from the compass in comparison to the zero.


----------



## darkhalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is a V2, but an early one. If the glowing diodes have been replaced with non-glowing ones, then I'll have to update my description._

 

My Sun v2 purchased in August has non-glowing diodes too.


----------



## haloxt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkhalo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Sun v2 purchased in August has non-glowing diodes too._

 

Don't feel bad you won't get a green glow from your sun hdam. Technically the non-LED may be better because there's no bulb emitting emf (very low level) to surrounding components anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## EluamousNailo

So I've been looking into buying one of these but I have a question that I can't seem to find the answer for...

 Is it possible to plug a receiver into this or would it be easier to go from PC > Compass and PC > Receiver? And if I were to later add a dedicated DAC or Amp would that be possible as well with the Receiver plug-in? With a dedicated amp am I right in thinking it would work by going PC > Compass > Amp through the DAC out and then PC > Compass > Receiver through the Pre amp out?

 Thanks for the help


----------



## rayk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this is a DAC question, but how does the Compass DAC compare to, say a dedicated DAC like a Cambridge Audio DACMagic?_

 

The Dacmagic is much better - more energetic sound, much more detail and better instrument weight. But you are paying a fair bit more for just a dac that will need an amp.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two part post here:

 1) Different headphone amp section jumper settings. I see lots of posts with which combo of HDAM, jumper, and headphone people are using but no impressions comparing the jumper settings. I've used neutral for a while since burn-in but am now trying soft-1 with HF2s and liking it. Maybe a bit more width to soundstage although I'd have to switch back to be sure. Bright was terrible for me because it smeared detail.

 2) A bit of confusion. Maybe it was just the early FOTM-y hype but some experienced members said that the Compass as a preamp was very good but at the same time the DAC section is the star of the Compass and the headphone amp is just average to good (in the grand scheme.) Since the headphone amp section *is* the preamp how is it that it can be much better as a preamp than as a headphone amp?_

 

I can answer #2. It's only one half of the equation when used in preamp mode...the other half of that duo is the power amp...if it's a really high quality unit it makes a big difference. The Pre section is really good for what it is and performs surprisingly well with a quality amp. I feel the DAC is the better section but Kingwa feels the opposite is true. They are pretty close to each other IMO.......as always YMMV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is info on the jumper settings and what the audible effects are ...have a look in this thread and the old one. The old thread has info from a few end users and it should give you a little bit of useful info in that regard.

 Peete.


----------



## indie_big_wig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two part post here:

 1) Different headphone amp section jumper settings. I see lots of posts with which combo of HDAM, jumper, and headphone people are using but no impressions comparing the jumper settings. I've used neutral for a while since burn-in but am now trying soft-1 with HF2s and liking it. Maybe a bit more width to soundstage although I'd have to switch back to be sure. Bright was terrible for me because it smeared detail.

 2) A bit of confusion. Maybe it was just the early FOTM-y hype but some experienced members said that the Compass as a preamp was very good but at the same time the DAC section is the star of the Compass and the headphone amp is just average to good (in the grand scheme.) Since the headphone amp section *is* the preamp how is it that it can be much better as a preamp than as a headphone amp?_

 

I'm listening to the Compass on a pair of fully burnt in Senn Hd650's and I've found the most pleasing to definitely be the Moon and Bright Jumper settings, in fact the step up from the neutral to bright with the Moon was massive in terms of my enjoyment of the music. I also prefer the moon to the earth as there does seem to be a little bigger, although not massive soundstage and it's all just a bit more 'fun' for me listening overall.


----------



## crapback

I really hope the compass is a big step up from my modded zero. I have what is basically a frankenzero with 3 earth opa's in it and I think it's pretty sweet with my 650's. I've read so much about how the compass is in a different league. Now with the $280 special I just couldn't pass it up. Maybe you can make me feel a little better about my money being well spent Pricklely Peete, as you have more experience with the frankenzero than anyone.
 Mine uses some different parts, and being an '09 it has most of the mods done to it already.(I wish I had examined it more closely before I spent the money on all the upgrade parts) 

 What would you all say?


----------



## guitarizt

Gonna order mine today via ems. Anyone know how long it should take to get to cali? Over/Under 7 business days after it ships?


----------



## noinimod

Finally got mine! Will post impressions when i get my 650 back from servicing soon, by this week i hope.


----------



## Superfrag

Congrats! Enjoy em! and nice pics!
 oh btw Where do u stay? 220v is Asian afaik.


----------



## zeroibis

I am pretty sure that the sun v2 does not have the leds I got mine in late may and it does not have the LEDs and I remember being told that it was the SUNv2 when I ordered it. I also recall a post possibly in the old thread that stated that the LEDs were being removed on the newer version. 

 I think there could have been an issue about the led burning out and then effecting the sound quality but I could be totally wrong about that.


----------



## crapback

I just received my sun v2 a week ago and there are no leds on it. I got over the whole led thing shortly after computer case modding first became popular. Now if they could put lasers on them, that'd be a whole different story.


----------



## rhythmic_impulse

I used my PC most of the time for my work and leisure so I set it up to output via Optical from an Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 with VDH Optocoupler. I thought this sounded great with my HD600. 

 Recently, a Compass user suggested an upgrade to a pure digital output soundcard (http://www.soomal.com/images/doc/200...0001655_01.jpg) that has optical, coax and BNC connectors, and to check with Kingwa about how to switch the Coax plug on the Compass to a BNC plug. This means using the card to output via BNC to the Compass!

 I wonder how this could be done and the overall sound quality, since Kingwa did say something about BNC being 10 times less jitter than a Coax connection.

 Any thoughts?


----------



## K3cT

I think upon prolonged auditioning, Compass + Bright setting + Moon sounds delectable too. I have to admit that I didn't give this configuration much listening time before.


----------



## jhanby

I've just received mine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Havn't had a chance to use it yet as im still at work though.

 EDIT : I've had it on now for a couple of hours playing various different types of music, I can say one thing so far, it was completely worth every penny !

 I know it will change again over the next couple of hundred hours, but it ahs blown me away already.

 The difference against my headphone out on my CA Azur 340A is amazing.

 I find music now to have a wider soundstage and more detailed.

 For example, I have just been listening to John Coltrane's album Giant Steps. 

 With the old amp, the sax solos sounded slightly muddly and it was harder to make out any other background instruments during his solo. However, with the Compass, the solos become more detailed and clear and you can hear every instrument played behind it.

 Another perfect example of this, was at the start of "Countdown" on Giant steps during the drum solo.

 I have been a drummer now for 10 years and it sounded like i was sitting right in front of a drum kit being played. The separation was perfect. Then when Coltrane comes in with the sax solo, you can hear perfectly on the left his sax and the single ride on the right.

 Oh and i'm using AT AD700 headphones (for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 John


----------



## crapback

Ok, the compass answered my question. It is without a doubt worth the money I spent.
 I love this progression up the audio quality ladder. I've only bought two desktop amps so far and each time it's been like rediscovering my music collection. My 650's have found a new best friend for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to sit back and just enjoy my new toy and find a cure for upgraditis.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Hi. I have a basic stereo receiver/amplifier (Cambridge Audio Azur 540a) that only has RCA stereo inputs. If I got a Compass, could I run stereo RCA cables from its DAC Out or preamp to the Cambridge for when I'm not using headphones? I'm not sure what the DAC Out or Preamp Out do exactly.


----------



## DoYouRight

wish my b22 could change hdams


----------



## Ruffle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChiComm4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi. I have a basic stereo receiver/amplifier (Cambridge Audio Azur 540a) that only has RCA stereo inputs. If I got a Compass, could I run stereo RCA cables from its DAC Out or preamp to the Cambridge for when I'm not using headphones? I'm not sure what the DAC Out or Preamp Out do exactly._

 

The DAC out allows Compass to become just a DAC. Meaning it outputs a full analog signal to whatever amp you want to use.

 The Pre-Amp is what it means. It's an amp before another amp. Pre-Amps are used for Power Amplifiers that lack a volume control. So you would use the Compass to adjust the volume to your speakers.

 If you want to connect Compass to a power amplifier use the Pre-Amp output. If you want to connect Compass to a receiver, integrated amp that has volume control, use the DAC out.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Thank you for that explanation, Ruffle. So the DAC Out sends the signal unamplified, but the Pre-amp sends the signal amplified?

 Also, would the DAC Out output signal from the Line-in? Would the Pre-amp?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmic_impulse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I wonder how this could be done and the overall sound quality, since Kingwa did say something about BNC being 10 times less jitter than a Coax connection.

 Any thoughts?_

 

Don't worry about it too much. You need BNC on both ends for it to be useful. I'd say just get a good Canare cable (eg: eg: from Blue Jeans) and it should be fine.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChiComm4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you for that explanation, Ruffle. So the DAC Out sends the signal unamplified, but the Pre-amp sends the signal amplified?

 Also, would the DAC Out output signal from the Line-in? Would the Pre-amp?_

 

Have a look at the FAQ link in my sig. If you connected the DAC Out to the Line In you'd have the same effect as turning OFF Super mode.


----------



## DarthSilverice

Can anyone compare the DAC and amp quality of the Compass to the Presonus Central Station? 

 Central station is more expensive, but is it worth the money over compass?

 My headphones are HD600 mainly using Ipod/laptop/desktop as a source.


----------



## cyberidd

Ok, so I've been meaning to put this up for a long time, but I've been procrastinating. Anyway, when I first got my Compass I thought I would do a comparison of the 3 OPAMPS and all the jumper settings through my DT990 (250 ohm). The plan was to do an early review before everything was burned in, then a later one after I burned it all in, but I managed to get Sun and Earth out of the way, but never got the Moon review done, and have put off writing the fully burned-in review. So, because of all this procrastination, I figure I'll just post my early impressions of Sun and Earth now, and then when I finally get the second part done I'll post that.
 Keep in mind that this is my first review, I have only had limited experience with other amps and equipment, the Compass and OPAMPs were not burned in, and equipment does not always sound the same to everyone, but here we go anyway!

 I listened to each OPAMP for about 3 days before taking notes to ensure that I was comparing each OPAMP to itself and its own jumper settings as opposed to the previous OPAMP.
 Equipment used: ALAC --> MediaMonkey --> ASIO4All --> Compass DAC/Amp --> Beyerdynamic DT990
 Test tracks used: 
 Yes: _Roundabout_ (used all of Fragile, but based most observations on Roundabout)
 James Taylor: _Steamroller_ (once again I used whole album, but based most observations on Steamroller)
 Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon (I used all of this album)
 Marian Pivka: Beethoven's _For Elise_
 The Southwest Studio-Orchestra: Rossini's _The Barber of Sevilla_ 


*[size=large]Sun[/size]*

Bright
 I found the highs to be slightly harsh, but the sibilance was surprisingly limited. Steamroller is a track that can be quite sibilant, but it wasn't overly sibilant with Sun on Bright. 
 The mids were nice, although still recessed as usual with the DT990. 
 Acoustic guitar (Taylor) sounded quite nice with this setting, and the piano (Pivka) was open and airy.
 Soundstage was not very large, and was mostly within the head.

Neutral
 The upper mids became harsh and overpowering and sound sibilant (and its not sibilance in the treble, but in the upper mids) and there is less sparkle in the highs than with Bright. 
 Male vocals are nice and clear with this setting.
 Piano has lost a lot of its airiness, but still sounds reasonably open. 
 The soundstage seems to have improved which is quite noticeable with the piano on _For Elise_. 
 The orchestra in _BoS_ seemed to have opened up and the imagery has improved. 
 This is also my favourite setting on Sun for stringed instruments, for the sound produced by the Tympani, and for _BoS_ in its entirety. 

Soft 1
 When listening with this setting I found that I had to turn up the volume on Compass for it to feel like I was listening at the same volume. Keep in mind that I don't have an SPL meter so what volume matching I did was entirely by ear. 
 The highs with this setting were less noticeable and I found that sparkle was quite limited. 
 There was no harshness with this setting.
 There was still some sibilance in the upper mids, and treble sibilance was all but gone. 
 Piano has lost its airiness. To me it seemed as though it was inside a shoe box and I was listening from the outside.
 Soundstage was not very good and I was beginning to lose touch with the roominess I know exists in this recording. 
 Bass with this setting seemed somewhat recessed.
 The brass section on the recording of _BoS_ seems to be hidden behind the rest of the orchestra.

Soft 2
 Vocals on this setting seemed to be distant and recessed.
 There is no longer any sparkle, and with cymbals all that is heard is a "chik" sound.
 Bass is suddenly bloated sounding.
 The piano sounds very rich through this setting, but this piece does not use the top and bottom end of the spectrum much. 
 Violin sounds good on this piece except when in the upper range where it becomes somewhat recessed. 
 Flutes have lost their magic with this setting.
 Cello and bass sound hidden, and their sound is quite slow and muddy. 


*[size=large]Earth[/size]*

Bright
 There is harshness in the upper mids and treble and sibilance is very noticeable. 
 When listening to acoustic guitar there is a very nice "pluck" to it. 
 The mids are drowned out by the upper mids. The upper mids began to drown out the rest of the mids at different notes depending on the song.
 Trumpet and hihat are quite overwhelming, particularly when trumpets are playing their higher notes. 
 There was very little airiness with the piano which is probably due to the recessed mids.
 The soundstage and 3D imaging is noticeably better with the Earth than it was with the Sun.

Neutral
 Harshness is very limited, but there is still some sibilance with letters like "s" and "t".
 Midbass, welcome back! Upper mids are no longer overwhelming the rest of the mids, and that is a very welcome change!
 Hihat and trumpet now sound great, trumpets in particular sound outstanding.
 Nuances in the piano are very nice and the dynamics are great.
 Strings sound very nice on this setting.
 This is definitely my favourite with Earth for music other than classical.

Soft 1
 Vocals are quite clear with this setting, although there is still some sibilance with "s" and "t" sounds.
 Harshness appears to be gone with this setting.
 Highs with this setting seemed to be somewhat recessed other than the 
 This setting has lots of bass which can be overwhelming on some recordings.
 When they were not competing with the midbass and bass, the mids sounded reasonably nice, which could be seen in the piano.
 When it wasn't being run over by the rest of the sounds (including when other instruments were playing in the same range), the piano was very nice and sounded "fluid". 
 Flutes and strings playing in the upper register seem distant and recessed, although imaging seems to still be OK. 

Soft 2
 In this setting the hihat has lost any sparkle it had left. On the bright side, sibilance is quite limited and there is only a very little bit on _Steamroller_.
 Bass on this setting is often overpowering, but not always (I'll get into this more below). 
 When not covered up by excess bass, the mids sound very good on this setting.
 Unfortunately cymbals have moved out of the treble range down into the upper mids making acoustic guitar sound quite nice.
 When listening to the trumpets the soundstage and imaging seemed to be improved.
 With this setting the piano sounded outstanding. I could clearly hear the keys being pushed, and the notes were clear, but rich.
 With classical (I use the term "classical" broadly) the dynamics were wonderful, and imaging was also very good. 
 I did not find the bass overwhelming while listening to either of the classical songs (For Elise and BoS). 
 I also found that I could clearly hear the Tympani and bass drum strokes making it that much more enjoyable to me (as I played percussion in my High School band ;p )
 This was DEFINITELY my favourite setting for classical music, but I didn't like it close to as much with the other styles.



 And that's all folks! I hope you enjoyed it, I expect I'll write and post a review of the burned in Compass some day, but it seems unlikely that it'll happen very soon. 
 For now I'll just say that I'm still enjoying the Compass and love how easily and quickly I can change the sound, whether through the different OPAMPs or through the jumpers. In my opinion, anyone looking for a solid do-it-all machine would be happy with this machine.


----------



## jsplice

Just ordered mine today. Can't wait for it to arrive. Based on what everyone has said in this thread, I expect to be really happy with it. Right now I'll be using DT770 80 ohms and Grado SR125s, but plan to get some HD650s since everyone says the 650s and the compass go very well together.

 I need to read more about these "sun, moon and earth" things though. Are these different chips that come with the unit, or are they purchased separately?


----------



## guitarizt

Should I be using dac out or preamp out with a pair of active speakers like audioengine a2s? I have an idea of what sounds clearly better to me I just want to see what the general consensus is and why.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarizt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should I be using dac out or preamp out with a pair of active speakers like audioengine a2s? I have an idea of what sounds clearly better to me I just want to see what the general consensus is and why._

 

With any device that already has a built-in volume control, the DAC out (which doesn't). Without a volume control, obviously the pre-amp out. In other words, having only one volume control in the chain is best in most cases.


----------



## Beronj

Just got my Compass based on reviews here and have been really pleased with it so far. 
_But_, it's developed a random problem with the headphone jack overnight; only giving left side audio. I've tested different inputs, different headphones and different 6.3->3.5mm adaptors with no change. Using the DAC out to a set of speakers gives L & R audio no problem...

 More puzzling is that if I pull the adaptor out about 5mm I can fiddle with it and get both channels back. Likewise if I leave the adaptor fully in and pull the headphone jack out a few mm I can tweak the position to get the right channel again.

 Anyone have any insight before I toss this to Audio-GD and see if they can work out what the hell i'm on about?


----------



## druelle

Cyberidd: Thanks for the very detailed review of the different opamps. As a fellow DT990 and Compass owner, it's great to get your perspective of different opamps for different genres of music. I'm still in the process of burning in two of the three opamps, will try to do a similar test once they're all burned in.

 Thanks again for your observations!


----------



## gilency

First time I use the pream out, and noticed one channel was out. Sure enough the wire to that side was off. I had to solder it and now works perfectly.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beronj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my Compass based on reviews here and have been really pleased with it so far. 
But, it's developed a random problem with the headphone jack overnight; only giving left side audio. I've tested different inputs, different headphones and different 6.3->3.5mm adaptors with no change. Using the DAC out to a set of speakers gives L & R audio no problem...

 More puzzling is that if I pull the adaptor out about 5mm I can fiddle with it and get both channels back. Likewise if I leave the adaptor fully in and pull the headphone jack out a few mm I can tweak the position to get the right channel again.

 Anyone have any insight before I toss this to Audio-GD and see if they can work out what the hell i'm on about?_

 

Seems to be a bad HP socket -- surprising considering it's a Neutrik. Other than sending it back to Audio-gd for a replacement, the other option is buying one of the sockets yourself ($8 or so) and getting someone local to install it, which involves 2 screws, 3 wires and a soldering iron.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *druelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cyberidd: Thanks for the very detailed review of the different opamps. As a fellow DT990 and Compass owner, it's great to get your perspective of different opamps for different genres of music. I'm still in the process of burning in two of the three opamps, will try to do a similar test once they're all burned in.

 Thanks again for your observations!_

 

Thanks, I hope to do a fully-burned-in review some time in the future. The DT990 and Compass is a great combination IMO, and its fun to play around with the different settings and OPAMPs. I look forward to reading your impressions when they come out!


----------



## K3cT

I'm thinking of replacing the caps in the amplifier section with either Elna or Blackgate caps. I'm interested to see what you guys think of this modification!


----------



## Beronj

Thanks Currawong, I was hoping it wasn't that. Any idea what Audio GD would say if I told them about it? I guess I would have to foot the bill to send it back...


----------



## haloxt

Ask them, maybe they'll have a good idea of what is wrong and can guide you through fixing it. If it is serious and there's no way you can fix it the compass should be covered under warranty with shipping both ways covered.


----------



## jjinh

cyberidd - interesting reading about the difference between sun and earth. Any chance we could get your impressions for the moon unit?


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjinh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cyberidd - interesting reading about the difference between sun and earth. Any chance we could get your impressions for the moon unit?_

 

Those were my early impressions of Earth and Sun before much burn in had taken place. I had meant to review Moon in the same way, but never managed to get around to it. I have since been burning each OPAMP in further and will hopefully put together a burned in review of each when I get the opportunity.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking of replacing the caps in the amplifier section with either Elna or Blackgate caps. I'm interested to see what you guys think of this modification! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'd look at bypassing the stock caps with a HQ film and foil or PIO rather then replacing the NoVers with expensive types (BG/Elna). The NoVers are pretty darn good and made in the UK so they are not chopped liver either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The amp design has no electrolytic caps in the signal pathways anyway so going for BG's would be a waste of money IMO. However bypassing the stock caps as I said in the first sentence would be a worthwhile mod in the DAC/PSU section first and the amp section second. A very small value PIO or metal film cap would yield a nice improvement I'm willing to bet. The labor to get at the pcb undersides is the main reason I haven't done so yet. Although I too would like to experiment with it (once I have the other 5 major mods done on other gear).

 Peete.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd look at bypassing the stock caps with a HQ film and foil or PIO rather then replacing the NoVers with expensive types (BG/Elna). The NoVers are pretty darn good and made in the UK so they are not chopped liver either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The amp design has no electrolytic caps in the signal pathways anyway so going for BG's would be a waste of money IMO. However bypassing the stock caps as I said in the first sentence would be a worthwhile mod in the DAC/PSU section first and the amp section second. A very small value PIO or metal film cap would yield a nice improvement I'm willing to bet. The labor to get at the pcb undersides is the main reason I haven't done so yet. Although I too would like to experiment with it (once I have the other 5 major mods done on other gear).

 Peete._

 

That's illuminating, Peete. About what I'd expect from our own Father of the Franken mods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you explain in more details how to do the bypass procedure? The PSU is hard to access so I suppose it's easier to start with the DAC section first?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's illuminating, Peete. About what I'd expect from our own Father of the Franken mods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you explain in more details how to do the bypass procedure? The PSU is hard to access so I suppose it's easier to start with the DAC section first?_

 

Bypassing is simply paralleling a PIO/Film cap on the electrolytic caps + and - pads on the underside of the pcb. The leads of the PIO cap are soldered to those pads.
 The PSU/DAC section is all one PCB so you'd be able to mod both sections by pulling that board (once you've carefully removed the other parts holding it in place). The bypass cap will have to fit in the space provided by the stock standoffs. The same caps that fit under the Zero's board would likely fit in the Compass although I can't be 100% certain of that without testing it out myself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## jjinh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those were my early impressions of Earth and Sun before much burn in had taken place. I had meant to review Moon in the same way, but never managed to get around to it. I have since been burning each OPAMP in further and will hopefully put together a burned in review of each when I get the opportunity._

 

Sounds good. I'm waiting for my own sun and moon units to arrive.. can't wait to try them.


----------



## PowerPaul86

Is the price for The Compass still 280US$ or was that a time limited offer?


----------



## Sparky14

I ordered one on Monday and it was still $280.


----------



## jjinh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PowerPaul86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the price for The Compass still 280US$ or was that a time limited offer?_

 

they're still 280usd. its a limited time offer, but unsure how long it will be available? 


 See ºÎÇì»ªÔ*´´ÒôÏì
 for their promo prices


----------



## r_aquarii

was told by kingwa that my compass will ship out on the 5th, til now i got no information and they stop replying to any of my email after i made payment...


----------



## K3cT

I think Kingwa is away from the town or something because he doesn't seem to reply to Emails. And he usually signs his E-mails with his name so I think a substitute is doing the communication now.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *r_aquarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_was told by kingwa that my compass will ship out on the 5th, til now i got no information and they stop replying to any of my email after i made payment..._

 

I've sent them an email asking if everything is ok there. They are probably getting a lot of email there now and I think that there is only one person there who can speak English.


----------



## r_aquarii

thanks currawong appreciate very much..
 will wait patiently for the compass.


----------



## jsplice

Well I've got a good 100 hours on the Compass, and the new HD650s have about 60 hours on them. However, I'm finding this combo to be a tad bright using the Earth OPA on Soft-2. This is perplexing to me, as most people claim that the 650s are very warm sounding cans...

 Any similar experiences?


----------



## Currawong

I received a reply from Kingwa: They are shipping every 2 days now. r_aquarii: I'd just send them another email to ask what's happening.

 jsplice: A lot of music, such as modern pop, is recorded to sound bright. This brightness is not in the high treble, which is where the Compass soft settings roll off, but in the 2-10k range where a lot of vocals and instruments can be heard.


----------



## curiousmurf

Can the Compass play back AC3 audio ?

 I've been trying to fix this problem now for a couple of weeks...hopefully someone can shed some light on the issues.

 My Compass (connected to htpc [win7 RTM]) can't play back movies/ recorded fta tv shows encoded with ac3 audio (tried using both coaxial and optical connection).When play back ac3 audio all I hear is a very lound and continuous cracking sound.

 At first I thought it was an issue with audio codec but after installing AC3 Filter or different codec pack eg Shark007's codec...still no go.

 Yesterday I connected the Compass to the Foxtel cable box (I'm in Australia) and the same thing happen. When I check, the movies channels encoded with AC3 are the ones causing the lound/continuous cracking sound. If I go to the cable box settings and switch off ac3 output then I can hear things fine on the compass.

 I've got 2 Compass and they both behave the same way. I don't think it's the problem with my htpc because it can passthrough AC3 fine to my other receiver. Now that I experience the same thing on the cable box I'm starting to think maybe the Compass can't play back AC3 audio stream.

 Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## haloxt

It didn't work for me when I tried outputting ac3 into the compass but I don't think you are losing anything, all headphones are two channel so don't need dolby digital's multichannel stuff.


----------



## curiousmurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It didn't work for me when I tried outputting ac3 into the compass but I don't think you are losing anything, all headphones are two channel so don't need dolby digital's multichannel stuff._

 

Thanks haloxt.Can anyone else confirm this?

 That's disappointing if the Compass can't play ac3...my htpc/cable box connect to multiple devices...now I have to turn on/off ac3 from the source just to accommodate the Compass.


----------



## Currawong

The only headphone related gear that I know of that can possibly convert AC3 are wireless surround headphone systems.


----------



## r_aquarii

zero dac cant decode ac3 too, and im sure others DAC is the same..


----------



## r_aquarii

zero dac cant decode ac3 too, and im sure others DAC is the same..


----------



## jsplice

Well I've put enough hours on my Compass and HD650s to give my impressions on this combination. I decided to use the Compass as a stand-alone dac in a loudspeaker system to evaluate its ability as a dac. 

 The system used consisted of Acoustic Zen Adagio speakers, Sonic Euphoria PLC (passive line controller), Emotiva XPA-2 Amplifier, Acoustic Zen interconnects, PS Audio Quintet Line Conditioner, Black Mountain A/C power cable (into the Compass), and a Marantz SA-11s1. 

 Right away you might say this is an unfair comparison (SA-11s1 vs Compass) based on price, but I will start by saying that I made the same comparison with my DacMagic, and found that the DacMagic had about 95-97% of the performance of the Marantz; at times it was almost impossible to tell a difference.

 Without Power Conditioner:
 It was clear that the Compass was producing a high level of "noise" caused by poor A/C filtration. This caused the treble to sound overly aggressive, and the overall presentation was fairly harsh. It was almost painful to listen to in comparison to the Marantz. The Marantz had better dynamics and channel separation (as it should; it uses 2 separate balanced DAC chips), and overall was much more lively.

 WITH Power Conditioner:
 Wow what a night and day difference. I almost couldn't believe it. The edginess was nearly gone (but still ever so slightly present), dynamics had improved, and the unit overall sounded much more alive. Channel separation improved slightly, but was still lagging far behind the Marantz. With all that said, I still found myself getting involved with the music that was coming out of the Compass. It was one of those "I could definitely live with this" moments. I would suspect that a good power cable makes a world of difference here too, given the fact that the unit seems to be susceptible to line noise and interference. 

 I plugged my headphones (HD650) back in after plugging into the power conditioner and noticed the same improvements. Bottom line is that this unit really does require a good power conditioner. More expensive equipment often times includes better a/c filtering and a quieter power supply, but at this price, you can't have it all. 

 General Impressions about the Compass as a Dac/HeadAmp:
 The presentation of the Compass is very balanced. I particularly enjoy the smooth presentation of the midrange. I also noticed this when using it as a stand-alone DAC. Detail is very impressive through the HD650s, and soundstage is fairly wide. The channel separation leaves a bit to be desired, but for the most part is good. 

 This experience was an enlightening one, but also created that rising rising feeling of grief that I didn't go high enough. Now I'm considering purchasing another DacMagic and a separate headphone amp (possibly a C2C or a Roc). Honestly, I feel as though something is slightly missing with the Compass, mostly in the area of dynamics. I will continue to listen for a while yet before considering upgrading.

 Verdict: If you're looking for the holy audio grail, you may need to spend a decent amount more cash to get there. BUT, if you're looking for a Dac/Headphone combo unit that has great value, go for the Compass. I also read that customer service from Audio-gd is fantastic, which is also very important in making a final decision.


----------



## K3cT

I just recently got the Iron Lung Jellyfish for the Compass and indeed, there seems to be subtle but positive improvements. I notice the Compass sounds less harsh with that particular power cord. 

 The problem is I've heard conficting reports regarding power conditioners so I'm undecided about them.


----------



## anoobis

jsplice, some interesting points there, especially regards power conditioning and the urge to upgrade further.

 I'm curious as to why you chose to evaluate on speakers rather than headphones. Any particular reason?

 Cheers.


----------



## r_aquarii

received my compass today, shipping via EMS just took 3days to reach singapore!

 but guess im unlucky as i received a DOA unit.
 every 5-10min of usage the music will become distorted and stop playing anything
 after that i must restart the compass in order to get it work, the problem will occur again.
 wonder if they have done the 100hr burn in testing..


----------



## jhanby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *r_aquarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_received my compass today, shipping via EMS just took 3days to reach singapore!

 but guess im unlucky as i received a DOA unit.
 every 5-10min of usage the music will become distorted and stop playing anything
 after that i must restart the compass in order to get it work, the problem will occur again.
 wonder if they have done the 100hr burn in testing.._

 

Talk to Kingwa.

 They have excellent customer service and should sort you out straight away.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *r_aquarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_received my compass today, shipping via EMS just took 3days to reach singapore!

 but guess im unlucky as i received a DOA unit.
 every 5-10min of usage the music will become distorted and stop playing anything
 after that i must restart the compass in order to get it work, the problem will occur again.
 wonder if they have done the 100hr burn in testing.._

 

What are you connecting to the compass and how? If you're using a computer, can you try a different computer or different method of connection?


----------



## r_aquarii

using optical from my PC, my zero dac and previous compass work fine on this setup.
 tried different HDAM still the same, preamp out or headamp problem still occur intermittently around 5-10min after power up


----------



## K3cT

Sounds like power-cycling problem. Have you tried connecting it to a different wall outlet?


----------



## r_aquarii

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like power-cycling problem. Have you tried connecting it to a different wall outlet?_

 

just tried that,
 now don't have to wait 5-10min anymore
 after powering up the compass, it will stream music for 1sec and stop playing anything.
 before the dac stop working, i can hear a click sound like from a relay..
 look like im the only 1 who received a DOA unit here...


----------



## haloxt

My entry-level power conditioner makes a big difference on the compass too, I'd say maybe 3x bigger than the audio-gd power cable. If there's a drawback with my power conditioner it is that the sound signature is somewhat like the sun hdam, more lively but may be too much depending on your tastes. I couldn't listen to sun+power conditioner because it was too much hyperactivity.


----------



## PowerPaul86

I am also interested in the Compass and I want to use it with my HD650 and my Westone UM2 IEM.
 While the HD650 have 300 ohm impedance, the UM2 have only 27 ohms.

 My question is with what gain should I order the Compass, because I have read that the Compass can be customized with different gain setting before shipping.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My entry-level power conditioner makes a big difference on the compass too, I'd say maybe 3x bigger than the audio-gd power cable. If there's a drawback with my power conditioner it is that the sound signature is somewhat like the sun hdam, more lively but may be too much depending on your tastes. I couldn't listen to sun+power conditioner because it was too much hyperactivity._

 

What brand is that if I may ask, haloxt?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PowerPaul86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am also interested in the Compass and I want to use it with my HD650 and my Westone UM2 IEM.
 While the HD650 have 300 ohm impedance, the UM2 have only 27 ohms.

 My question is with what gain should I order the Compass, because I have read that the Compass can be customized with different gain setting before shipping._

 

IIRC, the revised Compasses come with a gain of 7 at low-gain to 9 at hi-gain. Someone correct me please if I am mistaken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Compass should do well with the HD650. Seems the MOON HDAM and Bright setting do wonder with this combination. OTOH, I don't like it very much with my IEMs because the Compass does not exactly excel in blackness. There is some sound coming out even at a volume level of zero. This is not a problem with full-sized cans but with sensitive IEMs, it is kinda annoying. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *r_aquarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just tried that,
 now don't have to wait 5-10min anymore
 after powering up the compass, it will stream music for 1sec and stop playing anything.
 before the dac stop working, i can hear a click sound like from a relay..
 look like im the only 1 who received a DOA unit here..._

 

That click sound is familiar with my Zero. The signal is not locking properly I think. Can you try connecting using the different input options (USB, Coaxial and even RCA if possible) and report back to us? 

 Also if you haven't, E-mail Kingwa about your problems.


----------



## r_aquarii

even if the optical input is faulty it still a DOA unit.
 kingwa agree to replace a new unit after i send the faulty unit over =]

 edit: USB is not working too.


----------



## PowerPaul86

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IIRC, the revised Compasses come with a gain of 7 at low-gain to 9 at hi-gain. Someone correct me please if I am mistaken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Compass should do well with the HD650. Seems the MOON HDAM and Bright setting do wonder with this combination. OTOH, I don't like it very much with my IEMs because the Compass does not exactly excel in blackness. There is some sound coming out even at a volume level of zero. This is not a problem with full-sized cans but with sensitive IEMs, it is kinda annoying. _

 

I just received an answer to my question after only 4 minutes(!):

  Quote:


 Dear Paul,
 Compass already have two gain, one is 6DB, the other is 13DB.

 Kingwa


----------



## haloxt

K3cT, it's a Furman AC-215. They don't sell very well and I managed to get it really cheap on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only real complaint I have about it is it has 2 outlets and I have to daisy-chain power outlets for more.


----------



## K3cT

Yeah, he replies very fast but he seems to be bogged down with orders at the moment.

 My bad, it appears that I remembered wrongly about the gain settings.


----------



## PowerPaul86

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, he replies very fast but he seems to be bogged down with orders at the moment.

 My bad, it appears that I remembered wrongly about the gain settings._

 

Hmm, not according to the second part of his email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 After you make the payment, send me a email include your Add and Tel.

 We will ship within 3 days, DHL can arrive 3-5 workdays.

 Kingwa


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_K3cT, it's a Furman AC-215. They don't sell very well and I managed to get it really cheap on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only real complaint I have about it is it has 2 outlets and I have to daisy-chain power outlets for more._

 

The problem is I live in Asia so I would need a step-down transformer. Would this affect the signals in a bad way? 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PowerPaul86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, not according to the second part of his email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lucky guy. It took a while to finalize my HDAM orders last week.


----------



## PowerPaul86

I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but only because i am at work right now and don't have a TAN handy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But that will change as soon I am at home.

 I am still astonished that I am going to spent more on the dac/amp than on the headphone itself.


----------



## haloxt

K3cT, I don't know if using that will affect sound quality, but furman makes 220v version of the ac-215, called ac-210 e.


----------



## jsplice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The Compass should do well with the HD650. Seems the MOON HDAM and Bright setting do wonder with this combination. OTOH, I don't like it very much with my IEMs because the Compass does not exactly excel in blackness. There is some sound coming out even at a volume level of zero. This is not a problem with full-sized cans but with sensitive IEMs, it is kinda annoying. 
_

 

I may have to order the Moon HDAM. Right now, the Earth with the HD650s is sounding a bit grainy/etchy with cymbals, high hats, and other higher frequencies. Vocals do not sound sibilant though. It just seems to be mostly cymbals that sound a bit annoying to my ears. I don't have this problem with my DT770s. The 650s are just much more revealing headphones.

 Has anyone else experienced this character with cymbals on the Compass and 650s? It's the main thing that has me considering ditching this combo, because my ears have a hard time with it.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jsplice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may have to order the Moon HDAM. Right now, the Earth with the HD650s is sounding a bit grainy/etchy with cymbals, high hats, and other higher frequencies. Vocals do not sound sibilant though. It just seems to be mostly cymbals that sound a bit annoying to my ears. I don't have this problem with my DT770s. The 650s are just much more revealing headphones.

 Has anyone else experienced this character with cymbals on the Compass and 650s? It's the main thing that has me considering ditching this combo, because my ears have a hard time with it._

 

The Moon seems to be rolled off a bit at the very top of the high frequencies so as the result cymbals have this slight shimmering sound which you may not like. I'm using a Grado HF2 though so take that as you will. 

 Seems Sun V2 would suit you best if you're looking for that sparkle in the top end. Mine is still on the way so I will get back to you later.


----------



## jsplice

I've heard that the Sun sounds even brighter than the Earth (clever names for these things, based on their sound characteristics
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) . I don't know that I'd even bother with the Sun, personally. I would be interested in trying the Moon. At this point I'm not sure what I'll end up with (Pacific Valve has a 30 day "SWAP" plan, so I'm considering something with tubes too). Would be nice if I already had a Moon to try. I suppose I could always sell the Moon here on Head-Fi if I choose to turn the Compass back in...


----------



## K3cT

Well, for me the Earth is definitely not bright. It's better than the Moon in producing midrange, dynamics, and tonally a lot more colorless so it suits many genres of music. As a trade-off, it can sound a little bit dry. 

 According to Kingwa, the Sun V2 is the most popular discrete OPA along with the Moon so I ought to give it a try. I think a member here also commented that the Sun is basically the Earth except it extends more both ways.


----------



## jsplice

Are you using the HD650s with the Compass? What is your source (transport, USB, etc.) and what cables are you using?


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jsplice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you using the HD650s with the Compass? What is your source (transport, USB, etc.) and what cables are you using?_

 

Like I said in my previous post, no unfortunately. It's a popular item here though and usually it's there in meets or gatherings so I'm familiar with its sound. 

 I'm using the Compass with my laptop via USB. As for cables, I have the popular Iron Lung Jellyfish power cord but that's about it.


----------



## crapback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jsplice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may have to order the Moon HDAM. Right now, the Earth with the HD650s is sounding a bit grainy/etchy with cymbals, high hats, and other higher frequencies. Vocals do not sound sibilant though. It just seems to be mostly cymbals that sound a bit annoying to my ears. I don't have this problem with my DT770s. The 650s are just much more revealing headphones.

 Has anyone else experienced this character with cymbals on the Compass and 650s? It's the main thing that has me considering ditching this combo, because my ears have a hard time with it._

 

I have my compass running totally stock, earth/bright settings. I have no issues at all with the highs with my 650's. I don't have the stock 650 cable however. I made my own cables using some 18ga belkin pureav speaker wire. I'm going to have to do a comparison to the stock cable again as I never tried the stock cable with the compass, only my modded zero. I tried switching to the neutral jumper settings but I found the highs too rolled off.
 Now I need to remember where I put that stock cable...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other thing from your review that has me wondering is the issues you said you have with dirty power. I just hooked my apc ups up to see if it makes any difference with mine. This will give me something to do for the next hour or so.


----------



## jsplice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crapback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have my compass running totally stock, earth/bright settings. I have no issues at all with the highs with my 650's. I don't have the stock 650 cable however. I made my own cables using some 18ga belkin pureav speaker wire. I'm going to have to do a comparison to the stock cable again as I never tried the stock cable with the compass, only my modded zero. I tried switching to the neutral jumper settings but I found the highs too rolled off.
 Now I need to remember where I put that stock cable...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other thing from your review that has me wondering is the issues you said you have with dirty power. I just hooked my apc ups up to see if it makes any difference with mine. This will give me something to do for the next hour or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Interesting. I'm running mine on Soft-2 with the earth and still find certain things to sound too bright, particularly cymbals. I guess everyone's ears are just different. I'm considering trading in for the Ming Da MC 84C07 tube amp, since I've read it sounds smoother in the treble. I think in the end that's the way I'll end up going, but will require me to pull the DacMagic from my speaker system downstairs, meaning I'll have to replace it at some point (which will cost me more $$).


----------



## K3cT

I think you should at least try the Moon before ditching the Compass for good because it's smoother compared to the Earth (with comparatively recessed midrange vs. the Earth). Moon + Bright is a lovely combination with my HF2 due to its smoothness and vast soundstage.


----------



## crapback

You must have unbelievably sensitive ears then because mine are beyond sensitive. What are you listening to that you find harsh? Right now I'm listening to Rush's "The Spirit of Radio" with the volume knob at 11 and Neil's Zildjian's all sound just right. 

 My setup is Gateway p-7801u playing running winamp w/ ASIO4all playing flac rips through the optical out to my compass. 

 I did notice that there is a the slightest bit of hiss when I use my iem's with it. Even that noise is barely audible. 

 Something is definitely different somewhere because if I switch to the neutral setting detail in the treble range disappears.


----------



## jsplice

Almost anything that has cymbals sounds harsh to me. I do NOT hear this through my DT770s though. In fact, my 770s sound better than the 650s through this amp, hands down. More dynamic, smoother, more controlled, etc. I can hardly say that the 770s are "better" cans than the 650s, but in this situation, they simply match better in my opinion. The 650s sound like they are underpowered on the Compass.

 I'm not really sure what could be different between our setups, unless my Compass and/or 650s are faulty. I've got about 75-100 hours on the 650s so they should be well smoothed out by now....


----------



## Ruffle

Underpowered? Seriously? 

 The Compass puts out more power HD650 requires, but A LOT.

 32 Ohm=3W (not long time)
 150 Ohm=800MW
 250 Ohm=440MW
 300 Ohm=400MW
 600 Ohm=200MW

 Compare to other headphone amps in similar price range like the Kicas, only 400mW total... or a Gilmore Lite 1 Watt @ 1 ohm

 Just simply say you don't like the sound of your HD650 through the Compass. Saying it sounds underpowered is just gibberish.


----------



## jsplice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ruffle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Underpowered? Seriously? 

 The Compass puts out more power HD650 requires, but A LOT.

 32 Ohm=3W (not long time)
 150 Ohm=800MW
 250 Ohm=440MW
 300 Ohm=400MW
 600 Ohm=200MW

 Compare to other headphone amps in similar price range like the Kicas, only 400mW total... or a Gilmore Lite 1 Watt @ 1 ohm

 Just simply say you don't like the sound of your HD650 through the Compass. Saying it sounds underpowered is just gibberish._

 

Well thank you for that bit of info, but as everyone else in this forum, I am entitled to my opinion. Therefore I will state it in any way I see fit. You can choose to take it with a grain of salt if you wish, as you obviously did here.

 One thing I have to add though, is that I'm a guy who needs 250W per channel minimum on my stereo system to fully enjoy it. So my perception of "underpowered" may be a lot different from everyone else's.


----------



## crapback

First off, way to go Ruffle. I've seen some pretty interesting posts as of late, but telling someone else how to describe their opinion...

 jsplice, I don't know what might be up but from everything I've read here about the compass and the 650's your situation sounds pretty unique. I think it might be worth doing as many comparisons as you possible can to see if something is awry with either your compass or 650's. If there are any meets going on near you sometime soon it'd be a good idea to get to one and get some other opinions too. You might just want to send an email kingwa's way to get his opinion too. I'm sure he'd have some good advice for you.


----------



## jsplice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crapback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First off, way to go Ruffle. I've seen some pretty interesting posts as of late, but telling someone else how to describe their opinion...

 jsplice, I don't know what might be up but from everything I've read here about the compass and the 650's your situation sounds pretty unique. I think it might be worth doing as many comparisons as you possible can to see if something is awry with either your compass or 650's. If there are any meets going on near you sometime soon it'd be a good idea to get to one and get some other opinions too. You might just want to send an email kingwa's way to get his opinion too. I'm sure he'd have some good advice for you._

 

Thanks, crapback. You may be right, possibly there is something wrong with either the headphones or the Compass. Or it could just be that my ears are too darn sensitive to high frequencies. Overall I like the sound of the Compass a lot, moreso with my DT770s. I've played music through the 650s for my dad and my gf, both of whom said the high frequencies didn't bother them. I think in general I also just prefer the sound of tubes. I wanted to go tubes in the first place, but tried the Compass because I like the fact that it has a dac and headphone amp all in one; an outstanding value. 

 I don't know of any meets coming up in my area (Pittsburgh), so I have no choice but to just order different amps and try them. Luckily I have that option through Pacific Valve, and I took advantage of it by ordering a Ming Da C84 C07 today through their swap program. Who knows, I may receive the Ming Da and decide that I like the Compass more. Time will tell. In a perfect world, I'd keep both, since I like to change it up between solid state and tubes, but unfortunately my wallet won't allow for that right now, so I have to make a choice.


----------



## haloxt

I think maybe you should make sure everything has 300 hours of burn-in before judging. Some might say 75 hours on the HD650 is not enough.


----------



## K3cT

Currently I have the Head-Amp Pico in my possession to be compared with the Compass. 

 Initial impression: they are in the same league with the Compass slightly leading.


----------



## crapback

Has anyone gone about modding a compass yet? More specifically, has anyone tried adding bypass caps to it? Bypass caps worked wonders for my '09 zero but I don't want to start tearing into a month old compass unless someone else has tried it with worthwhile results.


----------



## PowerPaul86

I just pushed the trigger and send Kingwa 346USD or 240€ thanks to the greedy exploitative Paypal currency exchange rate :/

 Now I only have to wait for it to arrive and pay additional 19% for customs, ending up with a more expensive hobby than I thought before and hopefully a great DAC/AMP device for my HD650.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jsplice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well thank you for that bit of info, but as everyone else in this forum, I am entitled to my opinion. Therefore I will state it in any way I see fit. You can choose to take it with a grain of salt if you wish, as you obviously did here.

 One thing I have to add though, is that I'm a guy who needs 250W per channel minimum on my stereo system to fully enjoy it. So my perception of "underpowered" may be a lot different from everyone else's._

 



 You are jumping the gun. The 650's and the Compass need (break in) hours on them...wait until you reach 300 hours for the 650's and 400 -550 hours for the Compass then report back. You should have a very different opinion of the pairing by then. The 650's sound harsh in the treble until they are broken in, the Compass and HDAM modules are all over the map until they break in.

 Relax, put on some music and give both a chance to reach their peak performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Peete.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Currently I have the Head-Amp Pico in my possession to be compared with the Compass. 

 Initial impression: they are in the same league with the Compass slightly leading._

 

Interesting. The Pico has long been on my short-list for gear to get if in the future I need to do any significant amount of travelling.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crapback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone gone about modding a compass yet? More specifically, has anyone tried adding bypass caps to it? Bypass caps worked wonders for my '09 zero but I don't want to start tearing into a month old compass unless someone else has tried it with worthwhile results._

 

What might be interesting are the mods Kingwa made to create the DAC200. I don't really know why Kingwa no longer links to it, as a few people have considered buying a Compass only for the DAC and this would be a better option for the same price.


----------



## fugimax

Just got my compass! This thing is bigger than expected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two questions:

 1. I have Denon AH-D7000's ... so I assume leave the gain on "Low", yes?
 2. Should I go USB or optical? I'm on a Mac.


----------



## crapback

I prefer the low gain setting with my hd650's. You can just try both and see which one you like better. You probably won't get much range from the knob on high gain if that matters to you.

 As for the input, I prefer the sound of the optical out of my gateway laptop. Again, you should just experiment and see which one you like better.


----------



## fugimax

Not a fan of how loose the optical cable is ... really wish he'd gone for locking. 

 In general, I'm not aware of why one would USB over optical or vice versa. Is there a general doc or faq on the advantages / disadvantages of each?


----------



## crapback

I've heard a couple other people mention the loose optical connector. I don't have that problem at all. What kind of cable are you using? If it's the cable included with the compass I never tried that one. I bought a cables to go velocity optical cable and it clicks into the jack nice and tight.

 As for your second question, you should do some searching on that one. I don't want to talk about that subject if at all possible. Some people treat jitter like armageddon, others say it shouldn't make an audible difference. Good luck.


----------



## punk_guy182

If you're Mac is capable of outputing a bit perfect digital signal, then I would use TOSlink (optical) over USB. If not, I would go with USB.
 I also use the low gain with my HD650 and I only used the high gain with my previsouly owned AKG K702.
 I do not have a problem with the optical cable hooking up to the Compass. Mine was always connected. I used the Blue Jeans TOSlink cable.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting. The Pico has long been on my short-list for gear to get if in the future I need to do any significant amount of travelling._

 

Comparing them on the basis as DAC/Amp systems I find the Pico has a more accurate tone (pretty noticeable when it comes to cymbals), sounds wetter in the midrange and less grainy/etched in the treble areas but lacks on the bass, ability to deliver micro details (transient response?) and soundstage (even more so when the MOON HDAM is used) of the Compass. Still very early impressions though as I need to get familiar with the Pico. 

 The most interesting thing is when you hook Pico's DAC to Compass' amp then my HF2 really sings!


----------



## Currawong

I didn't notice any significant difference between optical out with my Mac and USB. Supposedly the Belkin Gold USB cable is quite good, so you might give both a shot and see if it makes any difference to you. Optical is less noisy though than USB, not that you can hear any noise using it with the Compass.


----------



## Sparky14

Hooray, mine arrived yesterday! I'm in the club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Made me nervous, as only one channel worked for the first 20 minutes. Tried different headphones, cables, sources......same result. But finally, the connection somehow got made and the R channel finally came in. Sounds great.

 It that supposed to be a light above the power button? If so, mine doesn't work.

 Time to go headphone shopping!


----------



## jhanby

There is a blue LED just above the on switch.

 If its not working, i'd speak to Kingwa.


----------



## Sparky14

Arggh, now my R channel is out again. Didn't unplug anything, just turned it off for 30 minutes. Turned it back on and no R sound.

 Rats.


----------



## PowerPaul86

Did you take a look inside?

 Maybe the OPA isn't properly connected to the Compass, try removing him and inserting him again.


----------



## Sparky14

Will do, I'm at work, so won't be able to pop open the case until I take it home.


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sparky14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Arggh, now my R channel is out again. Didn't unplug anything, just turned it off for 30 minutes. Turned it back on and no R sound.

 Rats._

 

I had the same problem with the preamp out line, opened it and found a disconnected cable that I had to solder. No big deal but it should not have had happened.


----------



## Sparky14

Ugh, I'm not at all handy. If I've got to solder something, I'd better put on some protective gear.

 I'm now getting a very low signal from the R channel. I'll have to try the preamp out at home, see if that signal is affected or if it is just the amp/headphone connection.


----------



## jsplice

This is one of the reasons I chose to buy from Pacific Valve instead of direct from Audio-gd. Sure, I could have saved a few bucks, but having read about the several issues that people have experienced with the Compass, I knew that it would be much easier (and cheaper) to send it back to Pacific Valve inside the US rather than sending it all the way back to China. I bought direct from China about a year ago (a Yulong DAC...piece of junk) and that was a bit of a nightmare; fortunately the ebay seller was very helpful in the whole matter. I have no problem trying other Chinese audio products, as I've heard many good things about a lot of the other Audio-gd products as well, but from here on out I will only deal with domestic resalers of those products just to avoid headaches when issues do arise.


----------



## Sparky14

Agreed, but I've heard only positives about Audio-gd, so I figured it was worth a shot.

 Kingwa has replied that they may have gotten a bad set of volume pots, a few have had one channel problems. I can send it back for a replacement or try the repair myself.

 Going to go to FedEx over lunch and see how much it will cost to ship it. Audio-gd will cover only as much as I paid to have it shipped....so hopefully my cost will be close to their cost.

 Could a newbie replace the volume pots on a Compass? Looking at the internal pics on the webpage, I wouldn't even know what one looks like.


----------



## Sparky14

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sparky14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could a newbie replace the volume pots on a Compass? Looking at the internal pics on the webpage, I wouldn't even know what one looks like._

 

Hey Compass owners, can anybody answer this? Need to know so I can tell Kingwa to send me pots or if I have to ship my new Compass back.

 Thanks!


----------



## crapback

Have you ever desoldered or soldered anything before? There really isn't that much involved in that job and there are tutorials on the web that can teach you everything you would need to know to do it. 

 If audio-gd will cover at least most of the shipping cost, I would personally rather have the warranty work done by them if it were my compass.


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sparky14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed, but I've heard only positives about Audio-gd, so I figured it was worth a shot.

 Kingwa has replied that they may have gotten a bad set of volume pots, a few have had one channel problems. I can send it back for a replacement or try the repair myself.

 Going to go to FedEx over lunch and see how much it will cost to ship it. Audio-gd will cover only as much as I paid to have it shipped....so hopefully my cost will be close to their cost.

 Could a newbie replace the volume pots on a Compass? Looking at the internal pics on the webpage, I wouldn't even know what one looks like._

 

that sucks sparky. They are burning them in for a hundred hours it might be worth 5 mins to QA them at that time before they send them half way around the world. I have been pretty happy with my Compass and the service of A-GD. But this is definitely a mark against their QA process.


----------



## Sparky14

Thanks guys, I'll just send it back for replacement. 

 Looks like I'll be out of pocket $20-$30 more....not a big deal on a $340 purchase.


----------



## guitarizt

I just tried my audio engine a2 speakers on my computer without the compass and they sound horrible using the stock onboard realtek soundcard. Not even enjoyable to listen to imo.


----------



## blue_lammer

Hey I have a quick question to those with golden ears. I can't tell the difference between the DACs of the Compass and that of the Chaintech AV-710 (Wolfson WM8728). Does this mean I should stop upgrading my equipment or am I okay since the DACs are about the same?


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blue_lammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey I have a quick question to those with golden ears. I can't tell the difference between the DACs of the Compass and that of the Chaintech AV-710 (Wolfson WM8728). Does this mean I should stop upgrading my equipment or am I okay since the DACs are about the same?_

 

I'm envious of you.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm envious of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 My opinion (and that's all it is) is that the only time a solid-state piece of equipment will sound different than another is when one (or both) are poorly made and are "colouring" the sound due to interference or something similar (for example, onboard audio in a computer has all kinds of interference and most people say it sounds horrible, which is why guitarizt's speakers sound that way). I believe the same thing about cables too, a cable is a cable (as long as it's a short run anyway) and the only thing you really have to worry much about is interference. This post may be opening a can of worms, I hope it doesn't. I know many who feel the same way that I do.

 That said, there's something to be said for psychoacoustics, and auditory illusion; that is, subjective human perception of sound. In other words, people hear things differently than others (some things sound good to some while bad to others) and people may believe they hear a difference in sound when in there is no measurable difference. That's not a bad thing either, placebo is fine as long as you accept it for what it is and enjoy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe the Compass really does "burn in" as people have suggested...I've never experienced break-in of anything but a moving mechanical object, such as a speaker or headphone, so until I do I'm going to stick by my opinion that it doesn't happen; my theory is people adjust to the Compass. Maybe some day I'll buy one and someone will throw this post in my face and make me eat it, but till then... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that I've gone off on that rant...not having actually listened to either pieces of equipment I have no opinion to offer you on the differences between the Compass and the AV-710. Sorry about that but I had to say what I said anyway


----------



## K3cT

Sometimes this perception of change is not something you will get immediately upon 1 or 2 minutes of comparing the same music track across your gears. Try to listen to your equipment for several days and then switch to the other and sometimes you will be amazed by how much subtle differences there are.


----------



## blue_lammer

Well I had a more extensive listening experience but I still can't tell the difference. I'm using the AV-710 HQ output to the Compass in "Super" mode, K701 headphones. 

 I think this may be the end of the line for me, which is good and bad in a way ^ ^. To be honest I've listened to Prickly Pete's $5000 balanced HD650 setup and I wasn't really blown away, it sounded rather pedestrian, as sacrilegious as that sounds. 

 I may have a golden tongue, but not golden ears. I'm happy where I am and I think I'll call it a day. I may switch headphones but I doubt I'll be changing from the compass anytime soon.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blue_lammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I had a more extensive listening experience but I still can't tell the difference. I'm using the AV-710 HQ output to the Compass in "Super" mode, K701 headphones. 

 I think this may be the end of the line for me, which is good and bad in a way ^ ^. To be honest I've listened to Prickly Pete's $5000 balanced HD650 setup and I wasn't really blown away, it sounded rather pedestrian, as sacrilegious as that sounds. 

 I may have a golden tongue, but not golden ears. I'm happy where I am and I think I'll call it a day. I may switch headphones but I doubt I'll be changing from the compass anytime soon._

 

If you're using the Super mode then you're not using the Compass' DAC. Are you sure you get it right?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blue_lammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey I have a quick question to those with golden ears. I can't tell the difference between the DACs of the Compass and that of the Chaintech AV-710 (Wolfson WM8728). Does this mean I should stop upgrading my equipment or am I okay since the DACs are about the same?_

 

If two components are designed to be dead neutral in their sound, then for the most part, they wont sound different, unless the care in design and construction of one is better such that you can hear more detail in the music. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blue_lammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this may be the end of the line for me, which is good and bad in a way ^ ^. To be honest I've listened to Prickly Pete's $5000 balanced HD650 setup and I wasn't really blown away, it sounded rather pedestrian, as sacrilegious as that sounds. 

 I may have a golden tongue, but not golden ears. I'm happy where I am and I think I'll call it a day. I may switch headphones but I doubt I'll be changing from the compass anytime soon._

 

A useful point made elsewhere is that a lot of gear, including headphones, is designed to impress you on first listen (in the showroom for example). In the case of headphones, it may be a boost in the mid-bass region that makes music sound fun, or a boost in treble to fool people into thinking there is more detail. What I am going to call a purist audiophile set-up is designed to reproduce the music (the data or signal) as accurately and with as little distortion as possible. This kind of gear isn't fun at first listen, but, more so in the case of a speaker rig, can be awesome if it powerfully reproduced a live performance, ie: You could easily close your eyes and feel you are _there_.

 Now because most of us are dealing with coloured headphones the Compass isn't really aimed at the purist audiophile IMO, not when we swap HDAMs and whatnot to adjust the sound for our headphones and music. Also, a lot of modern music doesn't really benefit from an audiophile system (though it's nicer, for the most part to hear it in high quality, it wasn't designed to be played back in one). An example might be Alicia Keys, whom, when I hear her singing on my rig, I can clearly visualise the studio she was standing in when she sang, and am annoyed at the crappy pre-recorded synthetic rubbish they overlayed to make the track.

 I hope that goes some way to explain what is going on when you all experience the things you do.


----------



## Sparky14

For anyone following my discussion of my new malfunctioning Compass........

 Kingwa has worked with me on a repair plan (although it did take a week due to the time change for the e-mail discussion to play out).

 My Compass is being sent to a 3rd party for repairs. I'll let you know how this progresses.


----------



## Frwkie

Do you guys have any clue yet how the Compass compares with the Matrix Mini-i? 
 Since my Zero died last sunday (circuit board doesn't power up) I'm in for a new (more durable) DAC...


----------



## jsplice

The dac inside the Compass is ok, but if all you need is a stand alone dac, I would look elsewhere. Obviously if you need a dac/amp combo, then the Compass may be a good choice. I don't have experience with Matrix Mini-i, but I am also interested in it because it uses the AD1955 dac chip...


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blue_lammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I had a more extensive listening experience but I still can't tell the difference. I'm using the AV-710 HQ output to the Compass in "Super" mode, K701 headphones. 

 I think this may be the end of the line for me, which is good and bad in a way ^ ^. To be honest I've listened to Prickly Pete's $5000 balanced HD650 setup and I wasn't really blown away, it sounded rather pedestrian, as sacrilegious as that sounds. 

 I may have a golden tongue, but not golden ears. I'm happy where I am and I think I'll call it a day. I may switch headphones but I doubt I'll be changing from the compass anytime soon._

 

You are right ...on first listen it's somewhat underwhelming but the division in SQ between the Compass and RE1/CD7/Phoenix is vast IMO and there is no contest.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If two components are designed to be dead neutral in their sound, then for the most part, they wont sound different, unless the care in design and construction of one is better such that you can hear more detail in the music. 



 A useful point made elsewhere is that a lot of gear, including headphones, is designed to impress you on first listen (in the showroom for example). In the case of headphones, it may be a boost in the mid-bass region that makes music sound fun, or a boost in treble to fool people into thinking there is more detail. What I am going to call a purist audiophile set-up is designed to reproduce the music (the data or signal) as accurately and with as little distortion as possible. This kind of gear isn't fun at first listen, but, more so in the case of a speaker rig, can be awesome if it powerfully reproduced a live performance, ie: You could easily close your eyes and feel you are there.

 Now because most of us are dealing with coloured headphones the Compass isn't really aimed at the purist audiophile IMO, not when we swap HDAMs and whatnot to adjust the sound for our headphones and music. Also, a lot of modern music doesn't really benefit from an audiophile system (though it's nicer, for the most part to hear it in high quality, it wasn't designed to be played back in one). An example might be Alicia Keys, whom, when I hear her singing on my rig, I can clearly visualise the studio she was standing in when she sang, and am annoyed at the crappy pre-recorded synthetic rubbish they overlayed to make the track.

 I hope that goes some way to explain what is going on when you all experience the things you do._

 

You hit the nail on the head Curra WRT my preferences and what the A-gd dac/transport/preamp combination does for my regular 2 channel system. It's simply outstanding in this role. I'm not sure if the headphone section lacks pizzaz because of strict neutrality or the wiring used is holding it back. Of course I'm supposed to be exploring that in the near future (once I get my RE1 issues sorted out first).

 Peete.


----------



## nnt

Now that my Compass has arrived, I just had to finally join HF to express my initial satisfaction. The fit and finish is excellent. The case is beautifully built, and the unit feels like a brick. Opening it up, every solder joint is clean, and the internal wire routing is careful.

 It -feels- like a piece that should have cost much more than it did. Now to sit down and get fully acquainted with how it sounds.


----------



## driftingbunnies

blasphemy! where are your real headphones?


----------



## rhythmic_impulse

I had my Compass for nearly four months now. In the beginning everything sounded extremely well until recently when I start noticing that the audio level don't seem to balance. The right audio is now louder and slightly brighter than the left channel. Listening to mono recordings don't seem to have a dead in the center sound image, with the left channel slightly louder. It used to well centered in the middle. Now its a bit off-center. If I had to pinpoint it, if I were to listen to mono recordings, it sounds as though the image is 5 degree off to the left. 

 What is odd is that at the 9 o'clock position of the volume control, everything sounded in the center but when raised to about 10.30 position (Usual listening at low-gain setting) it starts to go off-center and it gets worse at the 11 o'clock position upwards. Checking the output from the headphone out, DAC out and Pre-Amp out to another rig has the level indicators showing the right side about 0.6 db louder than the left side. I have tried switching different HDAMs and different headphones but the effect is still the same though less pronounced than when listening through the HD600.

 At first I thought it was a problem with my HD600 and its cable but I tried it on different gears like the MOTU and the headphone out of a digital beta deck and they all sounded dead center. 

 Is that something I should take it up with Kingwa? I am just worried about the cost of having to send it back.


----------



## eddiewalker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmic_impulse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had my Compass for nearly nearly four months now. In the beginning everything sounded extremely well until recently when I start noticing that the audio level don't seem to balance. It seems that the right audio is now louder and slightly brighter than the left channel. Listening to mono recordings don't seem to have a dead in the center sound image, with the left channel slightly louder. It used to well centered in the middel. Now it seem s its a bit offcenter. If I had to pinpoint it, if I were to listen to mono recordings, it sounds as though the image is 5 degree off to the left. 

 What is odd is that at the 9 o'clock postion of the volume control, evrything sounded in the center but when raised to about 10.30 position (Usual listening at low-gain setting) it starts to go off-center and it gets worse at the 11 o'clock position upwards. Checking the output from the headphone out, DAC out and Pre-Amp out to another rig has the level indicators shows the right side is about 0.6 db louder than the left side. I have tried switching different HDAMs and different headphones but the effect is still the same though less pronounced than when listening through the HD600.

 At first I thought it was a problem with my HD600 and its cable but I tried it on different gears like the MOTU and the headphone out of a digital beta deck and they all sounded dead center. 

 Is that something I should take it up with Kingwa? I am just worried about the cost of having to send it back._

 

Are you capable of measuring the volume pot's resistance at a few different points to make sure the two sides are tracking close to each other? That particular pot is well regarded for its matched channels, but faulty units are always possible.

 Tangent has the pinout for the Alps pot used in the compass here: How to Wire Panel Components His site (as well as amb's) even sell the pots because they're popular in DIY amps, but desoldering and replacing the one on the Compass is NOT a project I'd recommend to someone without some experience.


----------



## rhythmic_impulse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eddiewalker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you capable of measuring the volume pot's resistance at a few different points to make sure the two sides are tracking close to each other? That particular pot is well regarded for its matched channels, but faulty units are always possible.

 Tangent has the pinout for the Alps pot used in the compass here: How to Wire Panel Components His site (as well as amb's) even sell the pots because they're popular in DIY amps, but desoldering and replacing the one on the Compass is NOT a project I'd recommend to someone without some experience._

 

I wouldn't even know how to start measuring the pot's values...with my limited soldering skills anyway..

 The odd thing is, if its the pot defective, the mismatched channels are also detected on the DAC out. Isn't that suppose to be independent of the Pot?


----------



## rhythmic_impulse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eddiewalker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you capable of measuring the volume pot's resistance at a few different points to make sure the two sides are tracking close to each other? That particular pot is well regarded for its matched channels, but faulty units are always possible.

 Tangent has the pinout for the Alps pot used in the compass here: How to Wire Panel Components His site (as well as amb's) even sell the pots because they're popular in DIY amps, but desoldering and replacing the one on the Compass is NOT a project I'd recommend to someone without some experience._

 


 I wouldn't even know how to measure the pot...with my limited soldering skills. The odd thing is that the DAC out also shows this mismatched. If its the volume pot having issues, it shouldn't affect the DAC out? Perhaps, its the DAC board....


----------



## rhythmic_impulse

Eddiewalker, I don't know how to do that. I have only limited soldering skills.... But if it is the volume pot having issues, it shouldn't affect the DAC out right?


----------



## eddiewalker

Sorry, I missed that part. I don't think you have anything to lose by emailing Audio-gd. 

 I would at least try simplify your explanation a little bit, and perhaps do a little comparing with a steady reference tone to get a better handle on the problem. There are a number of free ways to generate tone, such as Audacity, or downloading mp3 samples.

 Your decibel measurements are a little "situational" and don't say a whole lot. 

 If you do at least have access to a multimeter, I would set it to volts AC with a steady tone running through the Compass and stick one probe on the outer part of the DAC-out RCAs, then stick the other probe on the inside of the left jack, followed by the inside of the right and compare the two measurements.

 That way you can say for sure "When the left side is at __volts, the right side is at __volts.

 For reference, when I feed an 80% amplitude tone through the USB dac both RCA outputs measure 1.63vac


----------



## rhythmic_impulse

I measured the DAC RCA out with a Reference tone at 0DB... the left side is at 1.5volts, the right side is at 1.4 volts. Shouldn't they be consistent i.e. both at say, 1.5 volts?


----------



## eddiewalker

Yes, the readings should be very close. The fact that you only posted numbers accurate to one decimal place suggests that you used a meter that can only resolve to a tenth of a volt AC. It's common for cheaper meters to lack a low AC range, but it could mean one side is 1.50 and the other is 1.49. That really wouldn't be noticeable, but (and someone who's better with doing logarithmic math in their head, feel free to correct me) the perceptible difference between 1.500 and 1.400 would be maybe 5%. 

 Have you at least emailed Kingwa? He doesn't bite.


----------



## K3cT

Burning in the Sun V2 at the moment and it seems that it sounds like a less-drier version of Earth with more extension from top to bottom.


----------



## PowerPaul86

Did you guys get an email from Kingwa when he shipped your Compass?


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PowerPaul86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you guys get an email from Kingwa when he shipped your Compass?_

 

he will email once he have the tracking number


----------



## elbuzzard

hows the synergy with ibuds?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nnt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now that my Compass has arrived, I just had to finally join HF to express my initial satisfaction. The fit and finish is excellent. The case is beautifully built, and the unit feels like a brick. Opening it up, every solder joint is clean, and the internal wire routing is careful.

 It -feels- like a piece that should have cost much more than it did. Now to sit down and get fully acquainted with how it sounds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## eddiewalker

I dont know why everyone hates on the iBuds. They just need a good amp to shine.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eddiewalker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dont know why everyone hates on the iBuds. They just need a good amp to shine._

 

LOL....that and a SAA Equinox recable job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## jisu

Anyone how the compass fares against the musiland monitor 02US?


----------



## zionic

Purchased Compass per recommendations read on the Compass FAQ, and recieved it last week. It is my first real headphone amp for my home system so I can't offer any comparisons yet. I can say it arrived in perfect condition and works perfectly and sounds great with my K702's. Also Kingwa was very quick in responding to my emails so customer service is great as far as I experienced. I have run it about 180 hours using the stock OPA listening to FLAC from Foobar through USB. (I would ask if upgraded USB cable is a good idea, but it seems cable quality is quite a controversial issue around here at times!). Anyway thanks for the advice guys, now I am on to figuring out what amp/dac to get next for another part of the house...


----------



## eddiewalker

The cable it comes with is already perfectly suitable, and even has a ferrite on both ends. You're not going to improve on it functionally.


----------



## haloxt

Most people seem to think usb cable is not worth upgrading. However I do think it's worth the time trying out some free software, ASIO4ALL and either mediamonkey+otachan, 0.8.3 foobar+otachan, or cplay (using in conjunction with cmp makes cplay better than the other two imo). Be sure to set volume to 100% and only use the compass volume knob as the only volume control, less work for the computer and safer that way. If you want to get really obsessive about free tweaks to make the computer better at transporting, read through http://cplay.sourceforge.net/pmwiki.php .


----------



## eddiewalker

And if you're on a mac, just use iTunes; it's already bit-perfect so long as soundcheck, EQ, and soundenhancer are turned off. Also, if you're using an Intel-based Apple laptop, be aware that your headphone jack doubles as an optical audio output. 

 That wont make a huge difference compared to USB unless you're playing files sampled higher than 48k, as the optical works all the way to 96k.


----------



## Krackatus

I received my compass yesterday and am very pleased with it.

 However there is jitter every 5 minutes or so. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## PowerPaul86

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Krackatus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my compass yesterday and am very pleased with it.

 However there is jitter every 5 minutes or so. Has anyone else experienced this?_

 

I also received my Compass yesterday.

 But I didn't noticed any jitter of any sort, although I listened more to the PreAMP-Outs than to the headphone out.

 i would test the Compass with another PC or another input like the optical connector.

 @all:
 Did you guys removed the protective soft sticker over the HDAM/OPA?
 I am afraid that the OPA could overheat.


----------



## jjinh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PowerPaul86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@all:
 Did you guys removed the protective soft sticker over the HDAM/OPA?
 I am afraid that the OPA could overheat._

 

Yes, its only there to protect the opa during transportation.


----------



## crapback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Krackatus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my compass yesterday and am very pleased with it.

 However there is jitter every 5 minutes or so. Has anyone else experienced this?_

 

So you are saying you experience distortion every 5 minutes? If there is enough jitter occurring in your system for it to be easily audible then something is wrong. Can you describe what you are hearing a bit better?


----------



## Krackatus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crapback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you are saying you experience distortion every 5 minutes? If there is enough jitter occurring in your system for it to be easily audible then something is wrong. Can you describe what you are hearing a bit better?_

 

Basically it happens completley randomly every so often.
 Just skips in the music like you would get off a scratched disc in a cd player.
 When i've gone back to re-listen to the bit its just skipped on, its played fine. So it really is completley random when it occurs.
 Also for what its worth, i don't have this problem out of the headphone out on my PC.


----------



## crapback

I had a similar issue on my eee pc running winamp and asio4all. If I switch back to direct sound drivers the skipping never happens. Numerous google searches lead me to believe my problem is a memory buffer issue but I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most people seem to think usb cable is not worth upgrading. However I do think it's worth the time trying out some free software, ASIO4ALL and either mediamonkey+otachan, 0.8.3 foobar+otachan, or cplay (using in conjunction with cmp makes cplay better than the other two imo). Be sure to set volume to 100% and only use the compass volume knob as the only volume control, less work for the computer and safer that way. If you want to get really obsessive about free tweaks to make the computer better at transporting, read through cMP² | Main / HomePage ._

 

Thanks for the tips. I am using windows and foobar 2000. I tried to install Asio4all and at first nothing seemed to happen. Then I found a download of a asio dll file and added it to foobar components. Now asio playback seems to work however, now all of my 24-96 files are not playing (I get a message format unsupported), the regular cd files work fine. I haven't found otachan yet. Maybe I need a different version(?) Do you have links for the recommended programs? Thanks!!


----------



## zionic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjinh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, its only there to protect the opa during transportation._

 

I started to rip the protective OPA foam out of my Compass but it was REALLY glued in there securely which made me wonder so I emailed Kingwa. He said either way is fine. Leave it in to or take it out - either way is fine. So I ended up leaving it. I am at about 250 hrs of playback time now with my K702's. This was my first home headphone amp so now I am thinking of getting a WA6 (and squeezebox & DAC) for the other room to try tubes, and I am sure it won't end there. Wow the upgrade bug hits faster than a drug addiction. I guess you could say the Compass is a gateway drug and I am now officially an addict.


----------



## haloxt

zionic, otachan version is only available on 0.8.3 foobar ASIO builds 2.0 . If you get that error go to foobar preferences>playback> change the "output data format" until it works. Or maybe you have to mess with the sample rate in asio4all, been a while since I used asio4all or new foobar so what I'm saying might not apply. 24/96 gets resampled to 16/44.1 before it goes to the compass with usb btw.


----------



## jjinh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zionic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I started to rip the protective OPA foam out of my Compass but it was REALLY glued in there securely which made me wonder so I emailed Kingwa. He said either way is fine. Leave it in to or take it out - either way is fine. So I ended up leaving it. I am at about 250 hrs of playback time now with my K702's. This was my first home headphone amp so now I am thinking of getting a WA6 (and squeezebox & DAC) for the other room to try tubes, and I am sure it won't end there. Wow the upgrade bug hits faster than a drug addiction. I guess you could say the Compass is a gateway drug and I am now officially an addict._

 

I thought they were supposed to be removed, but fair enough. Your story about removing the foam reminded me of when I tried to replace the opa. Tried to pull them out - nothing. Why are they so secure I thought (they're tied down with cable ties).


----------



## PowerPaul86

Just some pics:



 

 

 

 



 In the last picture you can see the before mentioned foam.
 Unfortunately I didn't had much time to listen to it.


----------



## cyberidd

I removed the foam. IIRC it was in the "how to" guide for the Compass on the Audio-gd website. Either way, I feel its safer carrying the Compass opamp-less with a separate case holding them.


----------



## jisu

How long did delivery take for you powerpaul?


----------



## Chu

I've been a very happy Compass owner for months now. Just installed the latest Vista service pack on my computer and . . . my SPDIF out stopped working.

 I assume the service pack munged up the audio settings. Anyone else here have a similar experience and knows what might have gone wrong, or can point me to a doc that states explicitly what modes the Compass supports?


----------



## PowerPaul86

I received the tracking number from Kingwa on Oct the 28th and signed the package at my door 5 days later.
 So shipping was really fast, but I paid via PayPal on 14. Oct so it took some time till he actually sent the package.


----------



## Sparky14

I'll update my previously discussed Compass problems in case it helps anyone decide what to buy....

 My Compass arrived with a R channel that didn't always work. Sometimes not at all, sometimes significantly lower volume. Audio-gd suspected a bad ALPS. They had me send the Compass (at their expense) to someone in Florida to repair. 

 Repaired unit had same problem. Audio-gd had me check the OPA (I didn't really want to open the unit, but no choice). Upon opening, it was very obvious that the OPA did not have a good connection. Obviously it goes into a DIP socket, but even installed there is a lot of wiggle. With the lid back on, I can make the R channel go in/out just by putting a little pressure on the case.

 It's now been 5 weeks since I got the Compass, and I still can't use it.

 I contacted Audio-gd, and said I was tired of the hassle and would just like a refund. They said refund of purchase price only, so I would be out their $50 shipping, plus my return shipping (estimated $60).

 I don't want to sound too negative. Audio-gd has been working with me every step to get the unit fixed. And I believe they are still willing to exchange the unit for another one, although that may take a few more weeks to return this one and get a replacement. So I certainly feel that Audio-gd is a reputable company.

 But dealing with someone on the other side of the planet is not a quick process, and shipping a moderately heavy piece around the planet is not cheap. And I do wish that an internal QA would have caught this problem at assembly, because I caught it as soon as I turned it on.

 Just a warning to those considering purchasing from overseas.


----------



## jsplice

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I had a similar experience with a Yulong DAH1 dac that I purchased about a year ago...I had a lot of problems with power noise and a humming transformer. I had to ship it back for a refund, but I had to pay for half of the shipping back to China(the e-bay seller was kind enough to pay for half the return shipping). After this experience, I refuse to purchase audio gear straight from China. I tried a Compass myself and found that it wasn't for me, but I ordered from Pacific Valve. But I'm also finding that pacific valve is a bit hard to work with. It's been almost two weeks since I returned the Compass and I still have not been issued a refund. I guess nothing is ever perfect in this hobby....

 Hope you get your issue resolved and receive a refund promptly.


----------



## haloxt

Every single audio-gd hdam uses the round pins that are meant for soldering, and not designed for use in DIP-8 sockets. That's why there's always a wiggle. I'm not sure why they don't change the hdam's to have a tight fit in sockets, but it's never been a serious problem for anyone who tries to fit it in the correct way. Make sure you turn off the power, take off the foam off the top of the case (important because the foam may be knocking it to one side), put the hdam in so it seems even on all 8 pins, close the lid and power it on and play it. If it's still a bad connection, repeat the process. I have swapped hdam's many times and maybe 1/10 times I've had to do this, but once done there's no more issues unless you're picking up the compass and shaking it.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_zionic, otachan version is only available on 0.8.3 foobar ASIO builds 2.0 . If you get that error go to foobar preferences>playback> change the "output data format" until it works. Or maybe you have to mess with the sample rate in asio4all, been a while since I used asio4all or new foobar so what I'm saying might not apply. 24/96 gets resampled to 16/44.1 before it goes to the compass with usb btw._

 

Is this to say the 0.8.3 foobar is preferable to later versions? I am running 0.9.6.2. Thanks!!


----------



## Sparky14

Thanks Haloxt, that got me thinking. 

 Tried it without the lid, and it worked ok. Put the lid back on, and the in/out started again. Removed the foam tape, so now there is nothing holding the HDAM down. We'll see how that works.

 UPDATE: Nope, that didn't work either. As it sits, the R channel is out. If I push the Compass a bit, the R channel comes in and out.

 Audio-gd has replied that I can return the item, but if they find it works fine they will only refund the purchase price, even though I've been asking for repair for five weeks. I fully expect that it will be magically working then.


----------



## eddiewalker

As for your hesitation to open the Compass: don't be shy. There are a number of user-servicable options inside as marked on the bottom of the lid and the HDAM is one of them. So long as the Compass is unplugged, it's a safe, low-voltage design to work on.


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been a very happy Compass owner for months now. Just installed the latest Vista service pack on my computer and . . . my SPDIF out stopped working.

 I assume the service pack munged up the audio settings. Anyone else here have a similar experience and knows what might have gone wrong, or can point me to a doc that states explicitly what modes the Compass supports?_

 

Sounds like you may have unintentionally updated or changed your sound card drivers. I'd make a post in the Computer as a source section to get it sorted out since it is computer-specific and will get buried in this thread.


----------



## ulfp

Received my Compass a few weeks back and the HDAM had fallen out of the socket and the legs were all bent. Not difficult to fix, but not the first impression you are looking for...

 I read earlier posts that mentioned some foam to hold the HDAM in place, but there was no foam in my unit (I guess the missing foam caused the HDAM to fall out of the socket during transport). 

 After putting the HDAM Earth back in its place, I still find it fairly loose, so would not want to do any transport without first removing it

 Even though still in burn-in (clocked 150hr), the Compass sound is great. Compared to my stock Zero, I find Compass to be a great upgrade both as DAC and as Head Amp (using HD650). 

 Putting the transport incident aside, I'm now a very happy Compass owner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Read that someone did burn-in without the top plate. Somehow it feels “safer” to keep it cool and open when running 24x7 in a hot room, but I have a hunch that burn-in at right temperature (cover on) may be better for SQ. 

 Any theory on open or closed burn-in? 

 ps. My first post on the forum after reading hundreds of pages on Zero and Compass.


----------



## punk_guy182

It is quite safe to leave this amp turned on during long hours without turning it off.
 The heat generated by the Compass and other Audio-GD gear is normal because they are Class A design circuits which generate a lot of heat. In regards of SQ, you will probably notice it more with such gear like the Phoenix or the Reference One DAC. These components tend to give offer a better SQ after they have been turned for some time. The hotter they get to some extent, the better the SQ.


----------



## ulfp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is quite safe to leave this amp turned on during long hours without turning it off.
 The heat generated by the Compass and other Audio-GD gear is normal because they are Class A design circuits which generate a lot of heat. In regards of SQ, you will probably notice it more with such gear like the Phoenix or the Reference One DAC. These components tend to give offer a better SQ after they have been turned for some time. The hotter they get to some extent, the better the SQ._

 

Thanks, will go for 24x7 with top-cover on...


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ulfp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, will go for 24x7 with top-cover on..._

 

That's a good idea. You will also prevent the accumulation of dust or other unwanted stuff like water!!!!!


----------



## haloxt

Sparky14, you said "If I push the Compass a bit, the R channel comes in and out."

 What do you mean by push? If you try to reinsert it a few times it will eventually get in just right. I know it's kind of quirky but that's what happens when they use pins for soldering on the hdam and socket for easy swapping on the compass.

 zionic, the problem with 0.9 foobar is that it was too much of a hassle that otachan said he wasn't going to make his asio for foobar anymore, so only foobar 0.8.3 and prior can use otachan asio. Some people think his software sounds good, and if you do a search for modified otachan on google you'll see various software that are supposed to have different sound signatures, although I'd say it is about on par with latest winamp/media monkey otachan asio. The other compass thread has quite a bit of talk on different asio media players and asio4all vs usb-asio etc.


----------



## Sparky14

By push, I mean just nudge the side a bit. A one finger push on the side of the unit is enough to make the HDAM connect/disconnect.

 When I had the foam installed, that one finger push on the top of the unit would be enough to make the R channel go in/out.

 In general, if I turn on the Compass 10 times, 7 times the R channel will be out, 3 times it will be working but will eventually stop working after a while.

 Looks like I'll be shipping it back to China, and just hoping I get some sort of refund. I wish I was electronically handy, as I suspect there would be some way to make that thing fit in there firmer.


----------



## eddiewalker

Pull the HDAM out of its socket. Take a pair of needlenose pliers and grasp onto one entire row of 4 HDAM pins at once then *gently* bend them out away from the other row of pins just the littlest bit. That ought to take care of any contact issues and be a whole lot easier than shipping it.


----------



## Currawong

Sparky14: Sending something back which can be fixed quickly and easily is unnecessary. As eddiewalker has suggested, just bend the pins very slightly.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ulfp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received my Compass a few weeks back and the HDAM had fallen out of the socket and the legs were all bent. Not difficult to fix, but not the first impression you are looking for...

 I read earlier posts that mentioned some foam to hold the HDAM in place, but there was no foam in my unit (I guess the missing foam caused the HDAM to fall out of the socket during transport)._

 

Can you please email Audio-gd and tell them about this. They'll want to know so they can make sure the worker responsible doesn't make that mistake again.


----------



## Sparky14

Thanks guys, I'll try the pin bend repair tonight.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sparky14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys, I'll try the pin bend repair tonight._

 


 Remember not to overdo it ! The pins will break very easily from metal fatigue (repeated bending). A very small amount will suffice (.1mm at most). I would tweak both sides until you get a fairly snug fit. Make sure when you reinstall the HDAM (and it's ground strap lead) that it's oriented the correct way before buttoning everything back up.

 Peete.


----------



## Sparky14

Well, the pin bending didn't make a difference. I'm not so sure it is the HDAM now.

 I had the case open, and playing. Wiggling the HDAM didn't make the R channel come on.

 However, when I pushed the side (with one finger, just scooting the unit over an inch) the R channel started cutting in/out.

 Any other ideas guys? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Currawong

Have a look to see if any solder joints have come loose on any of the wires. Maybe try jiggling the wires inside while listening to see if you can find a loose connection.


----------



## ulfp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sparky14: Can you please email Audio-gd and tell them about this. They'll want to know so they can make sure the worker responsible doesn't make that mistake again._

 

Will do. Just got to find the sticker with the serial number.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sparky14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, the pin bending didn't make a difference. I'm not so sure it is the HDAM now.

 I had the case open, and playing. Wiggling the HDAM didn't make the R channel come on.

 However, when I pushed the side (with one finger, just scooting the unit over an inch) the R channel started cutting in/out.

 Any other ideas guys? Thanks for the advice._

 

Pushed what side...be more specific please. The pcb , the chassis ? Take a pic of the area you are talking about and post it here. Curra's suggestion about the wiring is a good one but I have to say if you have the pins snug on the HDAM it should not wiggle. In any event a pic showing where you pushed would help greatly. Please try and include as much detail as possible ...it's better to wade through loads of detail than guess at a vague response. That being said it sounds like a very minor issue to me and should be an easy at home fix. Do you have a soldering iron handy or know someone who has such tools if some wiring needs re soldering ?

 Peete.


----------



## haloxt

If tilting it makes it go in and out loose solder joint is very likely, and they have happened in the past with audio-gd gear. I think leaving the unit off and then testing all the wires with a small tug is a good way to rule out the possibility. If still broken maybe it's just the volume pot which I read somewhere audio-gd thinks they might've gotten a bad batch of.


----------



## Sparky14

Peete, I just mean push the side of the case...like if you wanted to move the unit over a couple of inches. Just doing that (or jostling the case a bit) makes the R channel go in/out.

 In general, the R channel is always out. If I nudge the case, I can hear the channel come on briefly, but usually goes right back out. If I rock the HDAM, the R channel does not come in. I've also wiggled every wire I can see from the top, none of which makes the R channel come on.

 Haloxt, they've already replaced the ALPS on this one, we thought that was the problem at first. Didn't fix the problem though. 

 Anything else I think involves removing cards to get to the bottom side. I'm not comfortable doing that. Kingwa is going to have me ship it back to his friend in Florida that replaced the ALPS and have him check it out.


----------



## LI_NY_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SACD won't output anything via digital as it's a locked and encrypted protocol although some receivers and SACD players of the same make will have a iLink proprietary connection that will allow onboard DSD processing of the SACD signal via the Recievers DAC's...that feature is only available through some models of Pioneer Elite gear (now discontinued I think...the iLink SACD part anyway) and some Denon setups. Not too worry though this doesn't involve the Yamaha at all....

 The Compass will decode any bit sample rate that is normal PCM (16/44.1 through 24/96 PCM) but it will not accept Dolby Digital or DTS data streams as it does not have the hardware onboard to deal with it. Think of the DAC on the Compass as a regular PCM converter.

 Here is how you can set it up to take full advantage of both SACD/HT Movies (in stereo of course) and regular PCM handled directly by the Compass DAC.

 First take a line level output from your Yamaha and input the L/R channel RCA cables to the Analog line in inputs on the Compass. This will be your Movie/SACD setting as you will need to output an analog signal to the Compass to hear it. This means when you play a SACD or DVD in the DVDP machine you select the line out that is feeding your Compass from the Yamaha and will need to push in the Super switch on the Compass...this bypasses the Compass DAC section and you should now hear either 2 channel SACD (in analog form) or 2 channel DVD movie which you'll need to set to 2 channel operation in the menu to hear all the 5.1 content down mixed to 2 channel.

 For normal 2 channel PCM you can take a direct digital output from your source and input it to the Compass digital input section (COAX,USB or TOSlink).

 I hope that wasn't too confusing......if I missed anything please point it out.

 Remember super switch in to listen to SACD/Movies and super switch out for a direct feed from the player/source to a digital input on the Compass (bypassing the receiver's DAC section for regular PCM like red book which is 16/44.1 standard).

 Peete._

 

OK, I really am trying here (searches, re-reading...) Can the above be rephrased in noobian language?

 I have:
 Cable>>Coax Digital>>Receiver
 Bluray>>Coax Digital>>receiver

 Receiver>>Tape Out Analog>>Compass
 Receiver>>Optical Out>>Compass

 From certain sources I get harsh clicking noise (What is that?) from Compass or no sound regardless of Super switch position. (e.g., dvd has no PCM audio track, John Mayer dvd has only Dolby Digital Stereo or DD 5.1)

 From cable box source I either get sound, nothing or that clicking, again probably depending on format of source material.

 So to make it work, I somehow have to tell the receiver to output PCM if I can?? Or are some sources just not going to be compatible? Any simple advice/explanation greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LI_NY_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I really am trying here (searches, re-reading...) Can the above be rephrased in noobian language?

 I have:
 Cable>>Coax Digital>>Receiver
 Bluray>>Coax Digital>>receiver

 Receiver>>Tape Out Analog>>Compass
 Receiver>>Optical Out>>Compass

 From certain sources I get harsh clicking noise (What is that?) from Compass or no sound regardless of Super switch position. (e.g., dvd has no PCM audio track, John Mayer dvd has only Dolby Digital Stereo or DD 5.1)

 From cable box source I either get sound, nothing or that clicking, again probably depending on format of source material.

 So to make it work, I somehow have to tell the receiver to output PCM if I can?? Or are some sources just not going to be compatible? Any simple advice/explanation greatly appreciated!!!!_

 


 The only data stream 99% of the dacs out there will process is free and clear pcm (if you have 24/96 pcm files they will playback fine on the Compass as long as you use a computer to play those files and your sound card can handle that data stream). Again no dac will decode Dolby digital or DTS streams (or SACD/DVD-A) ...the digital out from your receiver I believe is passing the stream as is (as in either DD or DTS) so it's not surprising the Compass is saying ...Hey buddy What, I can't process a DD/DTS stream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What source files are you listening to when you select the optical input on the Compass ? Just regular 16/44.1 to 24/96 (if you have unlocked high rez pcm files) ? All you need to know about SACD or DVD-A is that it takes special hardware (like a dedicated SACD DVDP or Universal DVDP) to play it back and you can only hear the high rez layer via the analog outputs of those players (unless you have a receiver and dvd-a player of the same brand with specific digital protocols like iLINK, but never mind that).

 If you listen to music 90% of the time I'd go digital direct to the Compass as long as what your trying to listen to isn't DD or DTS encoded. The way you have it now is fine for any and all type of file that the receiver can process and then listen to that through the Compass via the analog input but that is somewhat counterproductive since the DAC in the Compass even though people complain about it is likely better than the receiver's DACs...the receiver is contributing to muddying the sonic waters I'm willing to bet. It still comes down to what you listen to 90% of the time...if that's music (regular pcm) then I'd think about using the Compass as the primary processor and pop the receiver into the loop when you need DD or DTS capability. A permanent and useful device to look at for such dual purpose setups would be a TOSLink mux box where it takes your one optical feed from the computer and gives 4 optical outputs allowing you to maximize performance of both units without having to unplug stuff when you want to switch gears.

 I hope that was a little more helpful this around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## LI_NY_1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ...the digital out from your receiver I believe is passing the stream as is (as in either DD or DTS) so it's not surprising the Compass is saying ...*Hey buddy What, I can't process a DD/DTS stream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 Peete._

 

I'm pretty sure that's exactly what I heard!!!!!

 thanks very much.


----------



## zionic

My Compass has run about 360 hours using the stock Earth Opa. I am new around here but my ears can definately detect that it is sounding better than it did during the burn in process, and in fact the rock and prog I am listening to is sounding great with my K702s!!. Now its time for me to break out (and burn in) the new D5000s for a little reggae. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## eddiewalker

Just out of curiousity: where did you find the glass head?


----------



## Sesonic

Hi,

 I tried posting this in the main headphone thread but got no replies so I thought I'd give it a shot here.

 I trying to decide on a closed-back headphone for my Audio Gd Compass Dac/Amp.

 I use flac files via foobar or CD optical as a source.

 I currently have a pair of sennheiser HD 650's but i need a quality pair of closed back headphones for late night listening.

 My budget is around 500 USD or €500 approx.

 I have no interest in In-Ear headphones as i already have a pair of Ultimate Ears headphones which i don't find comfortable and are a hassle to take in/out.

 Here's what I'm thinking of:

 Denon AH-D5000 £399.99
 Denon AH-D2000 £199.99
 Shure SRH840 £119.99
 Audio Technica ATH-A900 £199.99
 Audio Technica W1000 £500
 AKG K272 HD £124.99


 This is just a selection of what I've seen on various websites that I've came across.

 I listen to all sorts of music from folk, acoustic, dance, piano,rock etc...

 Artists such as ES poshumus, robert plant, crystal method, yann tiersen, editors, feist, juno reactor, muse, portishead, she wants revenge, thievery corporation, UNKLE & Einaudi

 I want cans that won't fell like a step-down from when i have to switch from my sennhesiers.

 Any ideas would be much appreciated I've probably forgot a few obvious headphones in my list so feel free to suggest anything that would suit.

 Impedance/portability is not an issue as i won't be using these for portable or un-amped use.

 Any ideas? I quiet like the 650's if that's any help, maybe a tad more bass

 Thanks for any replies and sorry for posting thiis in the compass thread, it's just that i need my headphone fix!


----------



## Pricklely Peete

I think the D5000's are your best bet of the cans you listed. You might want to look into a Markl modified set of D5000's at some point down the road (either DIY the mods or send the cans to be modified).

 I'd forget about the K272's as they simply aren't in the same league as the Denons or ATs.

 Peete.


----------



## zionic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eddiewalker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just out of curiousity: where did you find the glass head?_

 

PIER 1 Imports


----------



## cyberidd

Ok, so I've been enjoying the Compass over USB, but I really would like to hook it up to my computer via optical or preferably coaxial if possible. Unfortunately my desktop computer has neither so I need to look at rectifying that problem. What kind of component(s) am I looking for, and what is a good, economical choice? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Currawong

I don't think optical would give you any benefit. Coaxial _might_, but sound cards aren't really fantastic when it comes to digital, and then RCA jacks aren't 75 Ohms as required to work to spec.


----------



## Sesonic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the D5000's are your best bet of the cans you listed. You might want to look into a Markl modified set of D5000's at some point down the road (either DIY the mods or send the cans to be modified).

 I'd forget about the K272's as they simply aren't in the same league as the Denons or ATs.

 Peete._

 

Thanks for that Peete, I was thinking the D5000's were best choice with the compass. I'll just have to try to source them now at the best price


----------



## haloxt

cyberidd, it's impossible to know unless you test different sound cards yourself with your particular system and ears, but ESI Juli@ and emu 0404 are a safe bet because people on the linked forum have tested them much. Computer Audio Asylum - cMP - the open source high-end Memory Player - cics - December 30, 2007 at 05:42:01

 There's cheaper options if you look through that website. Also are you using ASIO, WASAPI or KS atm? Imo software tweaks is the first thing you should do if you want to improve computer as transport, and it's significant and free and IMO spending $150 on a sound card to transport digital signal to the compass might be too high of a price for more performance. But if you really want to make a good transport for the compass, consider the mods on that forum I linked (ie all the software tweaks and removing analog circuitry of juli@) and get some nonstock digital cables. I think the prices on yourcablehookup.com is very discounted for lower cost aftermarket cables.


----------



## eddiewalker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think optical would give you any benefit. Coaxial might, but sound cards aren't really fantastic when it comes to digital, and then RCA jacks aren't 75 Ohms as required to work to spec._

 

Like most DACs in its class the Compass' USB receiver is limited to 16bits at 48khz, whereas the optical and coax inputs are not. This doesn't have anything to do with upsampling, it just means that if you try playing source files beyond those limits, your computer will downsample them first. 

 For audio that originated on CD, which is limted to 16bit/44.1khz there's no real disadvantage to using USB so long as your drivers are properly configured.

 The coax and optical inputs are "neck and neck" quality-wise because both carry the same bits. Optical takes a slight lead because it doesn't create any electrical connection between the Compass and your source. With a good 75ohm coax cable, however, the difference should be imperceptable. The RCA connectors work just fine-- the digital signal travels on plain unsheilded single-conductor cable once inside the Compass, and the connectors are such a small percentage of the trip anyway.

 I'm struggling to understand what you mean about sound cards being poor at "digital." That's what they do best.


----------



## Mad Max

The compass DOES sound a little bit different between the optical and coaxial digital inputs. I hooked up my dad's Samsung dvd player (not a fancy one at that) to the compass via optical AND coax digital. I just A/B'd the inputs with the selector switch. To my surprise, they didn't sound the same. According to Kingwa, his products should sound best when using the coax/bnc digital inputs. Well, with the Compass I don't think there is improvement going from optical to coax, but through the optical input, the Compass has very balanced treble and boosted bass. Through the coax input, the Compass' mids take a step forward and the sound becomes thicker and smoother. I listened to the same music from my computer ripped via EAC and played through WASAPI output into the Compass to double check the optical input - yeah, the Compass doesn't sound the same between its digital inputs. I didn't try the USB, I never use it.

 Edit: I used a Blue Jeans 3' coax cable and a monoprice 3' optical cable. I also tried a 6' glass optical cable from UniqueProductsOnline, but couldn't hear a difference. The glass cable is what I use with my computer to output to the Compass.


----------



## cyberidd

Thanks for all the comments everyone! The real reason I'm asking is because lately I've been listening to music that makes much greater use of the upper mid range (mostly female vocal range) and have been experiencing SIGNIFICANT crackling. I've experienced minor crackling since I first got my Compass, but having not heard anything better I attributed it to the headphones being better able to reproduce the unfortunate compression too common today, but since I started listening to more female vocalists the problem has dramatically worsened to the point where I can't listen to some of my favourite female vocalists such as Eva Cassidy for the crackle. I've been running ALAC on MediaMonkey through Asio4all out to the Compass with my DT990s plugged in. At first I assumed the crackling was in the headphones so I opened them up and checked them for hair, put them back together, and got the same noise. I then tried hooking the 990s up to my portable setup - IPod hooked up to a PA2v2 - and didn't hear any crackling whatsoever, so I hooked my DT770 and Turbines into the Compass and there was the crackling again. Now I know its in the Compass, but it could be a problem with Asio, it wouldn't be the first time Asio and I would have fought, so I ran MM without Asio just through the onboard soundcard, but the crackle was still there. Finally I decided that it could be an issue with the computer so after plugging the Compass into a variety of different USB ports I decided to hook the headphones straight up to the headphone out on the computer which solved the crackling. Now I know its something to do with the Compass itself so I try hooking it up to my IPod with an extremely cheap headphone to RCA cable and there is no crackling with that setup so it has to be something to do with either the cable I'm using to hook Compass up with, or something in the DAC section. Not knowing anything about electronics, but having heard that optical and coax have better quality I decided it was most likely an issue with hooking up via USB. I haven't tried any cables other than the one that came with Compass. I appreciate any help solving this problem, and as a poor university student also appreciate cost effective solutions where possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## K3cT

Tried changing the buffer length of your playback software and/or ASIO?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eddiewalker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The coax and optical inputs are "neck and neck" quality-wise because both carry the same bits. Optical takes a slight lead because it doesn't create any electrical connection between the Compass and your source. With a good 75ohm coax cable, however, the difference should be imperceptable. The RCA connectors work just fine-- the digital signal travels on plain unsheilded single-conductor cable once inside the Compass, and the connectors are such a small percentage of the trip anyway.

 I'm struggling to understand what you mean about sound cards being poor at "digital." That's what they do best._

 

ALL interfaces carry the same bits. The problem is maintaining the timing of the digital signal, which gets distorted through the different types of connections.

 Toslink and USB are poor at carrying digital audio signals well, the former because, despite the electrical isolation, has poorly designed connections.. USB because of a combination of factors (someone wrote up a gigantic 14-post article on USB which explains much of it). As computer sound cards work in an electrical environment with many compromises, they wont match a good transport with high-end gear. At the level of the Compass though, it's fine. 

 When I tested the Compass using optical vs. USB from my MacBook Pro, there was nothing in it. However, using a higher quality coax source there was an improvement. I've had the same experience with other DACs as well.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tried changing the buffer length of your playback software and/or ASIO?_

 

Yes, I tried that as well as running it straight through the soundcard without being attached to Asio in any way, but the result was the same.


----------



## haloxt

Is the crackle always in the same place? I think the eva cassidy albums I have listened to all crackle like crazy with the compass and anything other than onboard sound card or mp3 player, not the fault of the compass but the recording. I used to like Eva Cassidy with an mp3 player and cheap gear but after upgrading I can't stand how poorly recorded most of her albums are.

 I agree with currawong that a computer is not an ideal transport, and if you want to make it a good transport you'd have to go crazy with mods.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I tried that as well as running it straight through the soundcard without being attached to Asio in any way, but the result was the same._

 

If you have not, try using another PC to use the Compass with.

 Also try to open up the Compass and make sure the HDAM sits properly on the DIP8 socket.


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haloxt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the crackle always in the same place? I think the eva cassidy albums I have listened to all crackle like crazy with the compass and anything other than onboard sound card or mp3 player, not the fault of the compass but the recording. I used to like Eva Cassidy with an mp3 player and cheap gear but after upgrading I can't stand how poorly recorded most of her albums are._

 

The doesn't only appear with Eva, its in almost all of my music to varying degrees, although it is most noteable with her. I'm entirely convinced that the problem has to do with Compass somehow since the crackle always appears in the same frequency range every time (sorry, I can't measure what frequency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and is much too significant to not be heard through the onboard card. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have not, try using another PC to use the Compass with.

 Also try to open up the Compass and make sure the HDAM sits properly on the DIP8 socket._

 

I can try to plug it into another computer, although I don't personally have more than one so I'll have to do some hunting. 

 As for ensuring the HDAM is properly seated, I have done that as well as switching one out for another, but the problem remains. 

 Thanks for all the help, I'm really hoping to solve this problem so I can go back to loving my Compass!


----------



## haloxt

I was fooling around trying to put my h120's optical output into my compass without a cable (didn't work, chopped things up too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I realized it actually grips the connector on my sonic wave glass cable. Apparently there's at least two sizes, and all the stock optical cables I have including the ones from audio-gd all use the larger size optical connector, while compass and dac19mk3 use the smaller size.optical connector and go in the last 1/5". Beats me why there's two different sizes but if anyone wants to use optical this might be useful because the two different sizes don't mate all the way.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberidd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The doesn't only appear with Eva, its in almost all of my music to varying degrees, although it is most noteable with her. I'm entirely convinced that the problem has to do with Compass somehow since the crackle always appears in the same frequency range every time (sorry, I can't measure what frequency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and is much too significant to not be heard through the onboard card. 



 I can try to plug it into another computer, although I don't personally have more than one so I'll have to do some hunting. 

 As for ensuring the HDAM is properly seated, I have done that as well as switching one out for another, but the problem remains. 

 Thanks for all the help, I'm really hoping to solve this problem so I can go back to loving my Compass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 The easiest way to discover which component is to blame is to take the compass out of the loop and use a CDP with it. If the noise goes away you know it's your computer/SC...if it doesn't then it's the DAC or the cable connected to it (since I don't know with absolute certainly that the cable has been ruled out). Fairly easy way to narrow things down...as long as you have a DVD or CD player to test with.

 Peete.


----------



## 55dsl

Hello, I am a happy owner of a compass with 300 hours of burn in soft2 mode with OPA Moon, now I'd like to burn with the OPA Earth with the jumper setting in neutral.
 The jumper settings for the burn in is required for OPA? Or is a component to change the musicality of the PRE / AMP?
 Excuse my English not very happy!!
 thanks....


----------



## cyberidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The easiest way to discover which component is to blame is to take the compass out of the loop and use a CDP with it. If the noise goes away you know it's your computer/SC...if it doesn't then it's the DAC or the cable connected to it (since I don't know with absolute certainly that the cable has been ruled out). Fairly easy way to narrow things down...as long as you have a DVD or CD player to test with.

 Peete._

 

I do have one and I'll try to do those tests in the near future, although I'm not sure what kinds of outputs either the CDP or the DVD player has. I think I'm going to try to upgrade my USB cable as well because I would much rather that be the problem than having an issue with the DAC.


----------



## anoobis

55dsl, welcome.

 The OPA/HDAM is part of the DAC, whereas the jumpers are part of the amplifier.

 If I recall correctly, the soft2 mode has all jumpers in place, which turns on all of the amplifier circuits. Therefore, the neutral setting was burned in along with the Moon.

 Hope that answers your question.


----------



## 55dsl

@anoobis
 I understand perfectly, thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




here my beautiful compass


----------



## smurf2002

Hope someone can help me.
 I've been using my Compass for few months, with more than 200hrs burn-in.
 Though I've been enjoying the clean and beautiful sound of the Compass, I realised something was amiss. The left channel sounds exactly the same as the right channel.
 I've used a binaural recording to confim. That's so weird. 

 My gear :
 Foobar 2k (asio4all) -> Compass -> headphone
 (I've tried with & without asio4all, both bear the same results)

 But when I plug my headphone through the netbook headphone jack, I can hear the seperation of left and right of the binaural recording. Even using my Nuforce Mobile Icon (Dac/Amp), I can hear the left and right seperation. 

 Is there something wrong with my netbook/foobar configuration ? Or the Compass is designed this way ?!!


----------



## haloxt

Check control panel sound settings and make sure you aren't in mono.


----------



## smurf2002

The mono is only heard when streamed through Compass. But when heard thru the headphone jack, it's stereo.


----------



## haloxt

If you are connecting to the compass with usb you should see the pcm 2707 usb chip in control panel "sound". If you are outputting spdif to compass then you are streaming mono into it. Also make sure asio4all isn't set to mono for the compass.


----------



## smurf2002

I think I found out what's wrong.

 When I used my D2000 connected to Compass - it's mono
 When I used my SR60 connected to Compass - it's stereo
 When I used my D2000 connected (using SR60 1/4-1/8 adapter) - it's stereo

 That means the screw-on adapter for the Denon is at fault.
 Is this possible ? Meaning when it's fully screwed on, the left and right channel for 1/4 doesn't exactly meet the left and right channel of 1/8... sounds logic ?


----------



## Mad Max

Try unscrewing it, very little by little, to see if it does connect properly at some point, I think. Also try pushing it into the jack on the Compass a little harder. That Neutrik jack is kind of funky.

 Alternatively, buy a mini-to-1/4 adapter plug (and forget the stock one), see if it helps.


----------



## smurf2002

Unscrewing little by little doesn't help, nor pushing in (or pulling out) the adapter slightly.

 Yes, the stock adapter from denon seems to be faulty.
 Lucky I have spare adapter from Senns & Grado.


----------



## VALIENTE

Hi guys, advance merry X'mas to all of you.

 I have no knowledge about compass. 
 I am choosing between C2C and Compass.
 I have a CD player to use with my headphones.

 I have seen that this could be the connection using my C2C.

 CD Player RCA output to C2C RCA input to the headphones.
 The L-RCA and R-RCA is seen at the back of a C2C in the pic below.






 However, in a Compass, I don't know. 
 Guys, will my CD player be connected to RCA too of the Compass.
 Do Compass have an RCA input, too?

 I can't see an L-RCA and R-RCA at the back of a Compass in the pic below.






 Please enlighten me guys.
 Thank you. 

 P.S. 
 I would like to buy C2C but I think Compass is better because I could listen too to my music from my computer.

 Guys which is a better buy, Compass or C2C + buy a separate DAC?


----------



## VALIENTE

Thank you.


----------



## Superfrag

The Compass also has the L-RCA and the R-RCA inputs. The Line In function connects directly to the amp and skips the DAC part(which your cd player is) IIRC.
 Looking at your sig, the CD Player you mention is a portable Sony CD Player.
 I think that the DAC of the Compass is better than the one in your CD Player, so I think the Compass might be the better choice.


----------



## VALIENTE

Thank you Superfrag.
 Using my CD player means that Im using the Line In from the back of the Compass, right?

 And I'm going to use the Super Mode, based from what I've read? Am I right?

 Here is the pic that I have seen.






 And If I'm going to use it with my computer, I'm going with the normal mode.


----------



## Superfrag

Yup, you are right. When the CD Player is the source, you use the Super mode and Line in directly to the Amp. When your using your computer, you use it in Normal Mode, and it is connected via Optical, Coax or USB.


----------



## haloxt

Compass dac is much superior to a cd player dac, especially in imaging. Definitely go with the compass.


----------



## Currawong

Just FYI, "RCA" is the type of jack. It doesn't have to be labelled "RCA".


----------



## VALIENTE

Excuse me guys, may I ask another few questions.

 1. Is the sound from the optical out of a CD player produces a better sound connected to the Compass DAC/Headamp than the RCA/Line Out of CD Player?

 2. Is there a specific CD player that's a good match with the Compass DAC/Headamp?

 3. Will my PS2 which can play CD audios and with optical output produce good sound with the Compass DAC/Headamp?

 Thank you.


----------



## haloxt

1. Optical out will be better because if you use line out of your portable cd player you are using the cd player's DAC which is certainly not as good as the compass DAC.

 2+3. Some people have said some early models of the original PlayStation are high fidelity cd transports with some modding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (now that I think back I think I did try it over ten years ago, pretty good sound). I am not sure about PS2, but it should be decent at least and no need to upgrade.


----------



## adsmithy

Does the preamp work for both analogue line in and with the built in DAC?


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adsmithy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the preamp work for both analogue line in and with the built in DAC?_

 

All the pre-amp switch does is switch the headphone jack output to the rear pre-amp output sockets instead. Everything else works identically. See my Compass FAQ in my Head-Fi blog for details.


----------



## VALIENTE

Guys, which is a better option:

 1. Buy the Compass DAC/Headamp or

 2. Buy C2C and a separate DAC later like Cambridge DACMagic?


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VALIENTE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys, which is a better option:

 1. Buy the Compass DAC/Headamp or

 2. Buy C2C and a separate DAC later like Cambridge DACMagic?_

 

You better make ur decision soon

 because from the website

 The USB chips PCM2707 out of stock and difficult to order from TI, the last 28 units Compass for sale.

Audio-GD Company


----------



## mutzz

hi guys,

 the dac in the compass..

 does it use a single opa or a double opa?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mutzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi guys,

 the dac in the compass..

 does it use a single opa or a double opa?_

 


 Double


----------



## jjinh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall343* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ the last 28 units Compass for sale_

 

is the compass really going out of production???


----------



## UncleFestive

Hi guys- When you ordered your Compass, did you get shipping confirmation and a tracking number from Audio-GD? 

 I ask because I ordered mine on the 12th along with the Sun and Moon OPA's. My order was confirmed and I was assured by Mr. Kingwa it would ship within 3 days, but as of yet I have received no shipping or tracking info. 

 I've tried to contact them 3 times now and get no reply. I know they got my money from Papal coz it's pulled from my bank acct.

 Gotta tell ya, I'm gettin a leetle worried.....


----------



## gilency

I would not worry. Kingwa is very professional and IMO, very trustworthy. Give it some time.


----------



## UncleFestive

Gilency: Thanks for your reply. I agree with your assessment of Mr. Kingwa, I've read both Compass threads, all about the bagged Compass incident, all the reviews- everything. In all cases Mr. Kingwa acted in a pretty professional manner. That's why I find it so perplexing that I can't even get one measly reply to three requests for status. 

 If it's not shipped or there is a problem, I can understand that, just tell me. It's the lack of response that has me freaked out. I'll give him more time-what choice do I have? 

 I'm just asking if anyone has had the same experience when ordering their Compass. If it's normal for me to be in the dark til the Compass shows up on the doorstep, so be it. If not, I'll keep trying to contact him. I hope everything works out coz the Compass seems to be just what I'm looking for!


----------



## jjinh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UncleFestive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gilency: Thanks for your reply. I agree with your assessment of Mr. Kingwa, I've read both Compass threads, all about the bagged Compass incident, all the reviews- everything. In all cases Mr. Kingwa acted in a pretty professional manner. That's why I find it so perplexing that I can't even get one measly reply to three requests for status. 

 If it's not shipped or there is a problem, I can understand that, just tell me. It's the lack of response that has me freaked out. I'll give him more time-what choice do I have? 

 I'm just asking if anyone has had the same experience when ordering their Compass. If it's normal for me to be in the dark til the Compass shows up on the doorstep, so be it. If not, I'll keep trying to contact him. I hope everything works out coz the Compass seems to be just what I'm looking for!_

 

i assume you've checked here?


----------



## UncleFestive

Wow, there I am, my Compass shipped on the 14th! Thank you so very much jjinh, I've been up one side and down the other on that site and never found this info. I'll shut up now and try to wait patiently...YEAH, RIGHT!


----------



## jjinh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UncleFestive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, there I am, my Compass shipped on the 14th! Thank you so very much jjinh, I've been up one side and down the other on that site and never found this info. I'll shut up now and try to wait patiently...YEAH, RIGHT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

no problem. now u just have the anxious wait..


----------



## Currawong

You should have a working tracking number by now I think.


----------



## UncleFestive

Currawong - No, I haven't received a tracking number. I did google EMS tracking and it brings me to the USPS site, so I've been watching the mail. The link kindly provided to me by jjinh leads me to believe the Compass was shipped on the 14th through EMS as I requested.

 After 4 trys to get a response from MR. Kingwa, I received this message from the man yesterday: 

 "Dear Martin,
 We asked EMS and DHL, they reply us because the days are near Christmas day so there are very lot goods ship to oversea from China, they want ship the goods one batch by one batch, so had some delay.
 I am sorry for the delay.
 Kingwa"

 Not exactly confidence inspiring, considering the fact that despite the indication on the jjinh link of being shipped on the 14th, I still have no tracking info provided, that, and the fact my name is *MARK*!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waiting and not knowing sucks!


----------



## jimmychan

No problem to order from Audio-gd.

 I had my RE1, RE3, C39 & C10 within this year, and just received the Compass and now enjoying.

 The performance is very close to my Benchmark DAC1 Pre, which is 6 times more expensive. I am considering to trade my DAC1 Pre and get more Kingwa's gears.

 Happy X'mas!


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UncleFestive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Currawong - No, I haven't received a tracking number. I did google EMS tracking and it brings me to the USPS site, so I've been watching the mail. The link kindly provided to me by jjinh leads me to believe the Compass was shipped on the 14th through EMS as I requested.

 After 4 trys to get a response from MR. Kingwa, I received this message from the man yesterday: 

 "Dear Martin,
 We asked EMS and DHL, they reply us because the days are near Christmas day so there are very lot goods ship to oversea from China, they want ship the goods one batch by one batch, so had some delay.
 I am sorry for the delay.
 Kingwa"

 Not exactly confidence inspiring, considering the fact that despite the indication on the jjinh link of being shipped on the 14th, I still have no tracking info provided, that, and the fact my name is *MARK*!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waiting and not knowing sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's probably been put in to be shipped and just hasn't officially been sent out as of yet. Just give it some time, it is Xmas after all.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's probably been put in to be shipped and just hasn't officially been sent out as of yet. Just give it some time, it is Xmas after all._

 

Usually,it takes a while to get listed on the A-GD consignment page. All my shipments in the past, the day it actually got listed was the day it was delivered or the day before it got delivered. In line with that is that it gets listed on their site a few days after it ships. Also, he should have a DHL or EMS tracking number.

 Xmas, other than a lot of toys coming out of China shouldn't be an issue. They are not Christians in general, so they are all working. He should have received a tracking number a long time ago. All my stuff from A-GD was shipped on Sunday and delivered on Wednesday. I may have had one item show up on Thursday.

 I suppose one could postulate that customs is busy with decreased staff, but you would like to see tracking to show that.


----------



## UncleFestive

Yeah, that was the point of my original post. If I had a tracking number, which it seems I should have by now, at least I could see that the Compass is somewhere on the way here. 

 Delays happen, and I understand that, but to think it shipped on the 14th as listed on the website but hasn't left China yet because of Christmas seems absurd. I guess it's possible though.

 I really hope it all works out, but each day without a tracking number or a box on my porch is disconcerting and disappointing.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Hopefully the 24th is your lucky day Mr Festive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...but try not to get too worried about it...it's on it's way.

 Peete.


----------



## ScottieB

Hey guys. This has probably been discussed but I stopped following this thread a while back... any help appreciated.

 My source selector knob has come loose. When I turn it it doesn't seem to 'catch' and actually move the selector, it just spins. If I remove the knob I can change the selector fairly easily so it is definitely just the knob.

 I emailed kingwa and he said I should use some glue, but due to language barrier he couldn't really offer more details and suggested I ask here. What kind of glue do I need and where exactly should I apply it? Thanks.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys. This has probably been discussed but I stopped following this thread a while back... any help appreciated.

 My source selector knob has come loose. When I turn it it doesn't seem to 'catch' and actually move the selector, it just spins. If I remove the knob I can change the selector fairly easily so it is definitely just the knob.

 I emailed kingwa and he said I should use some glue, but due to language barrier he couldn't really offer more details and suggested I ask here. What kind of glue do I need and where exactly should I apply it? Thanks._

 

Hey,
 I would clean up the inside of the knob and the shaft as much as possible. Then put a SMALL dab of low temp hot glue on it and press in place. turn it while the glue is still soft to make sure it doesn't wobble and adjust if necessary.

 Hot glue will allow you to remove it easily later if you need to with just a little heat from a hair dryer.


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey,
 I would clean up the inside of the knob and the shaft as much as possible. Then put a SMALL dab of low temp hot glue on it and press in place. turn it while the glue is still soft to make sure it doesn't wobble and adjust if necessary.

 Hot glue will allow you to remove it easily later if you need to with just a little heat from a hair dryer._

 

Hey Les. Thanks. Hot glue like glue-gun glue? Also where exactly do I apply it? Do I put it IN the hole in the center of the knob? Or around the edges? Kinwa drew 2 red circles on the back of the knob, corresponding to the two rings (inner and outer) of the center core on the back of the knob, but I couldn't get him to explain where exactly to apply the glue. Thx.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Les. Thanks. Hot glue like glue-gun glue? Also where exactly do I apply it? Do I put it IN the hole in the center of the knob? Or around the edges? Kinwa drew 2 red circles on the back of the knob, corresponding to the two rings (inner and outer) of the center core on the back of the knob, but I couldn't get him to explain where exactly to apply the glue. Thx._

 

I would put it in the hole of the knob. You don't want too much so that it squeezes out and glues the knob to the case.


----------



## direcow

sounds like the compass is being ended... with a new model coming up! It looks like it's going to be a lot of FUN...


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *direcow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds like the compass is being ended... with a new model coming up! It looks like it's going to be a lot of FUN..._

 

Have a link?


----------



## Superfrag

Damn.. so fast already!


----------



## panda-R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have a link?_

 

its on the homepage!

 man i was just gonna order one too.. i wonder what the replacement is going to be.


----------



## Superfrag

Yeah, its mentioned here that the compass is getting discontinued.. however they've not yet mentioned any new replacement for it.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *panda-R* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_its on the homepage!

 man i was just gonna order one too.. i wonder what the replacement is going to be._

 

You have a link? I don't see it on the Chinese or English pages. That's why I quieried about the link BTW...


----------



## Superfrag

I mentioned the link above.. here it is again :
ºÎÇì»ªÔ*´´ÒôÏì


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superfrag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I mentioned the link above.. here it is again :
ºÎÇì»ªÔ*´´ÒôÏì_

 

I'm looking for the Link to the "FUN"


----------



## gevorg

This looks like the next Compass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Audio gd Fun ?? [Engine by iGetWeb.com]










 Pretty neat! Gain control to the front, more sane input selector, black headphone jack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ACSS modules. Hopefully better USB input like async 24/96.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

FUN ?.......looks cool. I wonder what the details are ?

 Peete.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gevorg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This looks like the next Compass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audio gd Fun ?? [Engine by iGetWeb.com]


 Pretty neat! Gain control to the front, more sane input selector, black headphone jack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ACSS modules. Hopefully better USB input like async 24/96._

 

Thanx! That's what I was looking for. Killer!


----------



## Necrolic

Wonder when the release is for that? If it's soon, I'm upset I just bought the Compass :|


----------



## gilency

Don't be. The Compass is great and its replacement will likely be more expensive.


----------



## wazzupi

i am upset i just bought a compass the new one better or whatever better not be good for my sake XD. ok jk but seriously i am sad now.


----------



## direcow

I've got some links to the FUN, but it's on my hdd and not hosted on the internet right now, unless someone really wants me to upload it?

 but let's not steal kingwa's thunder.

 and hey, apparently it's going to be even more modular and tunable than the compass.


----------



## direcow

oh... here it is.

ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1


----------



## squall343

Version A : USD330 (With USB input)
 Version B1 : USD285 (With USB input)
 Version B2 : USD260 (Without USB input)

 price is pretty reasonable to me


----------



## les_garten

I had talked to Pacific Valve about what bits of Audio-GD they were going to carry. I was asking about the REF1 at that time. They said, "they couldn't keep up with everything going on at audio-gd". I'll bet that's right! 

 Easy to see why. This is quite an upgrade to the Compass! I'm glad he made the connections pluggable too, makes it a lot easier to work on if you want to do any upgrades as well.

 Looks like a hell of a piece of gear for approx $300. As well as a worthy upgrade to the Compass. Not sure about the name though...


----------



## ScottieB

Haha well maybe we can offer some guidance on the name... Chinese translations can be weird - look at the names of many Chinese restaurants. There was one by me for a while called "Yummy Hunan Funtime" - no BS.


----------



## aeroes

My Compass hasn't even arrived yet and its being replace already!!

 Looks like I'll be selling mine soon


----------



## Superfrag

You can ask him to ship you the Fun instead of the Compass.


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aeroes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Compass hasn't even arrived yet and its being replace already!!

 Looks like I'll be selling mine soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They're discontinuing the compass because some of the chips they were using are hard to get/not cost effective (that's what it said on the website.) the FUN will probably be a superior amp but I doubt it will be by much. What they need is to have a tube version


----------



## haloxt

Compass has the benefit of less sockets and I guess that shielding compartment for the psu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 They should put a red warning LED light somewhere inside there, just so when the power is on people don't decide to change modules etc because blowing it up wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *direcow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh... here it is.

ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1_

 

Thanks.....man, after seeing what is available I think Kingwa has outdone himself once again. He took the Compass concept and elevated that to the 9th degree. 

 The damned thing is an electronic chameleon and a reviewers nightmare. The dizzying array of choices and config possibilities will make for a lengthy discovery period to see which mates best with which. I now understand the "FUN" moniker...it's a tweakers dream.

 Peete.


----------



## Currawong

I'm still trying to get my head around all the choices. The DIR (digital input) and DAC make sense, but I don't understand well enough about amps to comprehend the difference between the gain and output modules. I recall at various times people asking if it were possible to switch DAC chips in various devices, so now there IS a device where people can compare.


----------



## UncleFestive

The thread I started, Audio-GD-A Cautionary Tale got closed (probably rightly so, it was getting out of hand) so I'm posting over here to let everyone know my Compass arrived today, safe and sound. I've already emailed Mr Kingwa thanking him for a wonderful product and apologizing for my impatience and lack of trust. 

 Thank all of you for your concern, your words of reassurance and your assistance. I also apologize if I stirred a pot that never needed to be stirred.

 The Compass is already worlds better sounding than anything I've ever owned and I'm excited that it'll only get better as it burns in. I'm running it in Neutral mode with the Earth HDAM. The Sun and Moon are tucked away waiting their turn. 

 I'll post more listening impressions as the burn in progresses, and when I can find the words to adquately express what I'm hearing. Right now I'm simply blown away!


----------



## ScottieB

This sort of thing has happened before and will happen again - and sometimes it truly is out of the hands of the seller... Let us all not forget the bagged compass incident; and Kingwa's excellent handling of said debacle.

 That said I'm glad you are enjoying your compass - it is a great little dac/amp. And glad that it ended well... kinda knew it would


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UncleFestive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The thread I started, Audio-GD-A Cautionary Tale got closed (probably rightly so, it was getting out of hand) so I'm posting over here to let everyone know my Compass arrived today, safe and sound. I've already emailed Mr Kingwa thanking him for a wonderful product and apologizing for my impatience and lack of trust. 

 Thank all of you for your concern, your words of reassurance and your assistance. I also apologize if I stirred a pot that never needed to be stirred.

 The Compass is already worlds better sounding than anything I've ever owned and I'm excited that it'll only get better as it burns in. I'm running it in Neutral mode with the Earth HDAM. The Sun and Moon are tucked away waiting their turn. 

 I'll post more listening impressions as the burn in progresses, and when I can find the words to adquately express what I'm hearing. Right now I'm simply blown away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That was quite the thread you stirred up there!


----------



## jjinh

buying stuff from overseas and not getting a tracking number always gets me a bit anxious but it looks like you finally got your compass. 

 Kingwa's always been very nice guy whenever I've tried to contact him, he just gets inundated with mail as probably noone else speaks good english at audiogd.. so yeh, he's a busy man. I'm sure you'll be very happy with your compass.


----------



## sandchak

UncleFestive, its actually good you started that thread - in the end, I personally cant help but supporting Audio GD when customers still crib after getting full refund including shipping for a product, and goes on further to make money on the expense of the good services of the seller.

 Most of us buyers out here are fairly new to buying stuffs from overseas, especially from China - there is no doubt that this carries certain amount of risks such as delays and malfunctioning of units as it has to travel quite a distance, but I am yet to read anywhere where a person has been cheated (actually) as far as doing business with Audio GD is concerned.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sandchak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_UncleFestive, its actually good you started that thread - in the end, I personally cant help but supporting Audio GD when customers still crib after getting full refund including shipping for a product, and goes on further to make money on the expense of the good services of the seller.

 Most of us buyers out here are fairly new to buying stuffs from overseas, especially from China - there is no doubt that this carries certain amount of risks such as delays and malfunctioning of units as it has to travel quite a distance, but I am yet to read anywhere where a person has been cheated (actually) as far as doing business with Audio GD is concerned._

 

Strange, I thought you sold all your A-GD gear?


----------



## sandchak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Strange, I thought you sold all your A-GD gear?_

 

Relocation Les.. will be starting afresh again - soon (now that I know where to get quality stuffs at great price.)..


----------



## thelsuman

Congrats on the new Compass, Festive. May your ears be as happy as mine have been!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UncleFestive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The thread I started, Audio-GD-A Cautionary Tale got closed (probably rightly so, it was getting out of hand) so I'm posting over here to let everyone know my Compass arrived today, safe and sound. I've already emailed Mr Kingwa thanking him for a wonderful product and apologizing for my impatience and lack of trust. 

 Thank all of you for your concern, your words of reassurance and your assistance. I also apologize if I stirred a pot that never needed to be stirred.

 The Compass is already worlds better sounding than anything I've ever owned and I'm excited that it'll only get better as it burns in. I'm running it in Neutral mode with the Earth HDAM. The Sun and Moon are tucked away waiting their turn. 

 I'll post more listening impressions as the burn in progresses, and when I can find the words to adquately express what I'm hearing. Right now I'm simply blown away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## nylan8301

Just got my Compass this morning. Got a tracking number the day after my wife ordered it for me for Christmas and it showed up pretty quickly. Excellent packaging as well.

 Good stuff.

 -Nylan


----------



## pippothegreat

Hi head-fi'rs

 thanks for all your input in this thread. It took me a while to read through all of the posts of both the old thread and this newer one and I have finally decided to bite the bullet and purchased the "Fun". Hopefully this will be a good pairing with my Grado RS2i's. I do have one question however in which I cannot find a clear concise answer to. I am looking for a cable to connect my DVD player(which I will be using to play music) to the "fun". Both dvd player and the "fun" have a digital coaxial output or input and I would prefer using this instead of an optical cable. What is the difference between a digital coaxial cable with RCA termination and an interconnect cable with RCA termination? are their any differences between these two? will they both work? All the websites that sell cables have sub directories for both digital cables and interconnect cables but i'm just a bit confused as to which one I should choose for my setup.

 thanks for the help,


----------



## Necrolic

It's a digital out/in, use a digital interconnect. The way the cables are made between analog and digital and the way they carry signal are completely different, so yes it does matter which you use.


----------



## K3cT

A bit late to the party but damn...






 Despite the corny name, this looks like a DIY-er wet dream comes true. I won't be surprised that somewhere down the road, one crazy guy will replace all the modules with custom ones creating a monstrosity.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Despite the corny name, this looks like a DIY-er wet dream comes true. I won't be surprised that somewhere down the road, one crazy guy will replace all the modules with custom ones creating a monstrosity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe it should have been named the PP after a certain forum member.


----------



## murphyb74

The new Fun looks good.

 >>" It has coaxial and optical input supporting up to 24Bit/192K"

 I am still new to hi-res files. Am I correct that the "old" Compass will support 24/96 files?


----------



## EntropyQ3

I received my Compass just before Christmas. I've taken an active interest in audio, headphones and binaural recording for three decades, but it has been in low gear for a decade or so due to pressures of life. Plus, of course, I had more good equipment than I actually needed, and extensive blind testing had made me largely immune to most high-end siren songs.

 However, rethinking my music library from the ground up made it clear that having a flexible external DAC was quite useful. The DACMagic seemed like a good solution, but then I found the audio-gd Compass, and it seemed like a more interesting piece of equipment. I ordered it and recieved it just before Christmas, and have had some limited time over the holidays to listen to it, and of course, given my background, make complete sets of measurements of its performance with RMAA and the X-Fi Elite Pro, using all three discrete OPAs. 

 I was gratified to see that the different OPAs performed basically identically in the Compass - Samuel Groners "Operational Amplifier Distortion" document was largely dismissive of these discrete opamps and for good reason given how he made his tests. However, as used in the Compass design they perform so well that they are barely visible in the measurements - in fact they were so similar that I had to replace them with the (generally excellent) 4562/49720 IC opamp to make sure I wasn't making some kind of error in my RMAA analysis that gave me identical results. I was gratified to see that the IC actually produced slightly more noise and low level measurement grunge. This boosted my confidence in audio-gd engineering prowess regardless of his catering to the audio lunatic fringe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 And this was perfect for my purposes - it allows me to compare amplifier topology without the comparison being tainted by significant linearity differences, or differences in noise performance. At some point in the future I will make both break-in measurements (not expecting to find any differences, but I'll test it anyway), and blind tests of the OPAs. 

 Do I feel bitter that I didn't get the FUN that was released just as I recieved my Compass? Well, yes, a bit, because the FUN offers one more place where it might be interesting to compare components. On the other hand, the Compass performs very well indeed, and while tinkering is FUN indeed, at the end of the day listening to music is the justification of all audio equipment and there the Compass does a great job, and with excellent versatility.


----------



## anoobis

I'm more used to simply dealing with source to headphone amp, so bear with me on this.

 How standard is the voltage output on the Compass DAC out? I ask because it's way too low to be used with my mini system (to speakers). I have no problems with my soundcard or CDP (fixed line out) going into that amp.

 I know that the DAC out works because I connected it to the line in.

 So, is DAC out intended for much more powerful amps/preamps, and there's a distinction between DAC out and line out?


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe it should have been named the PP after a certain forum member. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can live with that. PP certainly sounds more enigmatic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *murphyb74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The new Fun looks good.

 >>" It has coaxial and optical input supporting up to 24Bit/192K"

 I am still new to hi-res files. Am I correct that the "old" Compass will support 24/96 files?_

 

Yes if you use the optical and/or coaxial inputs.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anoobis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm more used to simply dealing with source to headphone amp, so bear with me on this.

 How standard is the voltage output on the Compass DAC out? I ask because it's way too low to be used with my mini system (to speakers). I have no problems with my soundcard or CDP (fixed line out) going into that amp.

 I know that the DAC out works because I connected it to the line in.

 So, is DAC out intended for much more powerful amps/preamps, and there's a distinction between DAC out and line out?_

 

The DAC out should be equivalent to the output of a CD player, that is, you'd plug it into a pre-amp or integrated amp. The Line Out is the same as a pre-amp output, so that'd go to a power amp which you'd connect speakers to.


----------



## anoobis

What confuses me is that Compass DAC out -> Compass Line In in super mode operates with the normal volume, whereas Compass DAC out -> other amp is too quiet. Yet, A.N.other source, which is fine on A.N.other amp, isn't way too loud on the Compass Line In.

 I hope that makes sense. It doesn't really matter as I'm just playing with configurations, it just seemed odd.


----------



## Mad Max

That's because the DAC out is line-level whereas the Line-in is more, er, "amplified"?
 Anyway, the DAC out should be quieter so that you plug into powered speakers, preamp, another headamp, etc., and use that other device's volume control. The Line-in should receive the line-out from a CD-player or another DAC and what not.


----------



## boomy3555

Hello,
 I've been wanting a Compass for some time and I finally have one. I got one of the last "pre-Fun" compasses direct from AGD and it arrrived last week. I got all three OPA's also. I was still disapointed in learning that the headphone amp is not part of the OPA chain. I so wanted one single amp for my headphones. not another Dac-Preamp that I had to route to another headphone amp anyway.
 I asked QungWa about the possibility of running the "DAC Out" directly back into the "Audio In" Via RCA's to get the OPA signal path routed to the headphone amp section and he responded that it sounded like a good Idea but suggested putting CAP's in the signal path of the jumper RCA cable to make it better. Any thoughts on that. and what value caps?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello,
 I was still disapointed in learning that the headphone amp is not part of the OPA chain. I so wanted one single amp for my headphones. not another Dac-Preamp that I had to route to another headphone amp anyway._

 

Not sure I'm following you here...

 Whatchoo talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## boomy3555

The headphone section is not influenced by the OPA's in the -pre-amp section. it if fed from the DAC pre OPA





 [size=x-small]We build a high performance headphone amp inside. a separate transistors buffer always for the headphone amp input, the buffer can keep a low impedance feed to headphone amp, even when users use different signal sources. Furthermore, it will also improve the *DAC feed to headphone* amp . [/size]

*[size=large]What can you do in "super" mode?[/size]*
*[size=large]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]* Apart from the headphone amp inside Compass beinghigh performance, when used in the “Super” Mode, Compass will separate the DAC and headphone section completely, (Compass is just like a DAC and a headphone amp built in a single Chassis box, *but they are separate and do not overlap* each other). In this mode users can input and have the benefit of listening to much high-grade analogue signal through the headphone. At the same time the DAC output can be used by other amps (If "Super" mode is not activated, the DAC can't output to another amplifier, and hence, we consider this mode would allow users to enjoy better SQ).
 [size=x-small]Click to zoom 

[/size]



Both the Maverick and Zero use this same seperate headphone amp topolgy. Perhaps if I am misinturpreting this information, perhaps we can get KingWa to clarify it for us.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The headphone section is not influenced by the OPA's in the -pre-amp section. it if fed from the DAC pre OPA




 [size=x-small]We build a high performance headphone amp inside. a separate transistors buffer always for the headphone amp input, the buffer can keep a low impedance feed to headphone amp, even when users use different signal sources. Furthermore, it will also improve the *DAC feed to headphone* amp . [/size]

*[size=large]What can you do in "super" mode?[/size]*
*[size=large]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]* Apart from the headphone amp inside Compass beinghigh performance, when used in the “Super” Mode, Compass will separate the DAC and headphone section completely, (Compass is just like a DAC and a headphone amp built in a single Chassis box, *but they are separate and do not overlap* each other). In this mode users can input and have the benefit of listening to much high-grade analogue signal through the headphone. At the same time the DAC output can be used by other amps (If "Super" mode is not activated, the DAC can't output to another amplifier, and hence, we consider this mode would allow users to enjoy better SQ).
 [size=x-small]Click to zoom 

[/size]



Both the Maverick and Zero use this same seperate headphone amp topolgy. Perhaps if I am misinturpreting this information, perhaps we can get KingWa to clarify it for us._

 

The Discrete OPA HDAM is in the DAC section. If you bypass the DAC, you bypass the HDAM. 

 The Discrete OPA HDAM in the Upgraded Zero was also in the DAC section. The Zero also has OPAs in the HA section, whereas the Compass is fully discrete in the HA section.

 I guess your disappointment is you don't have OPA's to roll in the HA section?


----------



## boomy3555

Exactly. Thanks for clarifying. The tube section of the Maverick does not go to the headphone amp either so "Tube Rolling" only effects the pre-amp outs.I want to roll the OPA's and have it effect the headphone out as well. .


----------



## wheelsx45

Which outputs do I use to plug my Audioengine A5 powered speakers into? Will plugging in headphones to the hp port will that mute the speakers?


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello,
 I've been wanting a Compass for some time and I finally have one. I got one of the last "pre-Fun" compasses direct from AGD and it arrrived last week. I got all three OPA's also. I was still disapointed in learning that the headphone amp is not part of the OPA chain. I so wanted one single amp for my headphones. not another Dac-Preamp that I had to route to another headphone amp anyway.
 I asked QungWa about the possibility of running the "DAC Out" directly back into the "Audio In" Via RCA's to get the OPA signal path routed to the headphone amp section and he responded that it sounded like a good Idea but suggested putting CAP's in the signal path of the jumper RCA cable to make it better. Any thoughts on that. and what value caps?_

 

Wait so you bought the Compass to use as an amp with another source?

 The amp is not affected in super mode by the opamp, but in standard mode when you're using the full product, it's affected by the HDAM. It's a known fact that the amp of the Compass is weak on it's own.


----------



## boomy3555

I bought the Compass basically to try it out as I have done with almost all of my gear choices over the past year and a Half since joining Head-Fi. ( Yes , Still pretty much a newbee). I run Optical out from my Marantz SACD to the optical in of the Compass. I also have the compass hooked up USB. I ran the Analog out of that same Marantz player into the audio in of the Compass. So I can listen to my PC Via USB or Optical or Analog inputs from the Marantz. I salo ran the pre-out to the analog ins of my HeadDirect EF2 (w/ Mullard CV4010 tubes). Maybe I'm expecting too much but I hope to get as close to the "Tube" flavor of the EF2 as I can while still harnessing the greater overall power of the compass. So far IMHO the Compass DAC is only slightly superior to the EF2. so going USB from the PC is not going to be my "Go To " option. I prefer straight CD.


----------



## UncleFestive

Anytime you feed any digital signal in to the Compass either through the USB, Toslink or Coax, the DAC section in the Compass is decoding that signal, and the discrete HDAM is effecting that signal as it is decoding to analog form. 

 The Super switch on the front of the Compass directs the analog signal created by the DAC to your desired output, either straight to the DAC out RCAs on the rear panel or into the amplifier section of the Compass . 

 If you are feeding the analog signal created by the DAC into the Compass amplifier section, the preamp switch on the rear directs the Compass amplifier's output either to the headphone jack at the front or to the Preamp out RCAs at the rear.

 Generally speaking you would use the DAC out RCAs for any device that has its own volume control such as an integrated amp. Using the preamp out RCAs allow you to use the amp and volume control on the Compass for whatever device it is attached to.

 Note that in all the above configurations the DAC in the Compass is active and the sound you hear, from whatever source, *IS INDEED *affected by the Sun, Moon or Earth OPA installed in the DAC section.

 The only time you do't have the effect of the HDAMS is in the analog configuration of using the Line In RCAs. This bypasses the DAC section entirely and just utilizes the Compass amplifier section. 

 You can obtain a bright, neutral or 2 different soft sound signatures in the amplifier section by the configuring of the jumpers located there.

 Hopefully this clears up some the misconceptions you may have on the operation of the Compass.


----------



## UncleFestive

This is probably old news to most of you, but if you haven't done so, it pays to read Currawong's blog at the link below. It's a wealth of information and answers a lot of questions you may have.
Introduction to the Compass DAC and Headphone amplifier - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait so you bought the Compass to use as an amp with another source?

 The amp is not affected in super mode by the opamp, but in standard mode when you're using the full product, it's affected by the HDAM. It's a known fact that the amp of the Compass is weak on it's own._

 

Not sure why you call it weak. The Amp and DAC in the Compass are quite good. Personally I prefer it to the C-2C. I always like to listen to it, even though I've got a Phoenix now. Great little piece of Gear for $280 recently.


----------



## Currawong

Some of you guys might not be aware of the Compass FAQ I originally wrote up. 

 boomy: Get a pair of OPA627s on a Browndog adaptor and use that in place of the HDAM if you want a "tube-like" sound.


----------



## RASeymour

Is this unit still available? The site says "Discontinue" and there's no price listed.


----------



## RASeymour

Edit: Never mind, I found the thread for the FUN unit.


----------



## szlnk

Does Compass support 24Bit/96KHz? 
 I cannot find this information on the product page, or in Currawong's Compass FAQ.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *szlnk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does Compass support 24Bit/96KHz? 
 I cannot find this information on the product page, or in Currawong's Compass FAQ._

 

Only using optical or coax input, not USB.


----------



## szlnk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only using optical or coax input, not USB._

 

Thanks.


----------



## Necrolic

Copied this from my other thread as someone told me to ask here.

 When I leave my amp on and idle for a period of time and come back to it, sometimes a staticy crackling sound will be coming through the headphones. Playing music immediately stops this sound, but I'm just wondering what could be causing this?

 Is it normal? Is something wrong with my amp? Is it just the fact that my source is a onboard SPDIF out?


----------



## Currawong

Does it do this if you unplug the digital source and leave it on? Is the crackling there all the time or only when you turn the volume knob?


----------



## Necrolic

Has nothing to do with the volume knob as I don't touch it.

 It only happens when the amp is left idle for like, over 10 minutes, and immediately stops when I put a sound through it.

 I'll try unplugging my source next time it happens.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Could be the HDAM needs re-seating in it's DIP8 socket or a cable issue of some kind. Do what Curra suggests and isolate the Compass from your source and see if that noise persists. One other possibility is the 1/4 in jack is making poor contact with the Neutrik jack.

 Make sure the Compass is away from wireless gadgets and cell phones. Double check cabling connections. Are you using the USB input by any chance Necrolic ? 

 Peete.


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could be the HDAM needs re-seating in it's DIP8 socket or a cable issue of some kind. Do what Curra suggests and isolate the Compass from your source and see if that noise persists. One other possibility is the 1/4 in jack is making poor contact with the Neutrik jack.

 Make sure the Compass is away from wireless gadgets and cell phones. Double check cabling connections. Are you using the USB input by any chance Necrolic ? 

 Peete._

 

No, the SPDIF out of my onboard. I'll try to isolate it from the source next time it happens, but it is pretty rare from what I can tell so it may be awhile before I can get back to you on that, especially given that any sound kills it so if anything happens while it is idle and the sound is going, I lose the sound.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Are you using on-board audio (mobo SPDIF from an integrated SB/Audio controller chip) or a separate PCI sound card ?

 Peete.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, the SPDIF out of my onboard. I'll try to isolate it from the source next time it happens, but it is pretty rare from what I can tell so it may be awhile before I can get back to you on that, especially given that any sound kills it so if anything happens while it is idle and the sound is going, I lose the sound._

 

May have to do with Power saving on your computer. You are using a computer as source, correct?


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you using on-board audio (mobo SPDIF from an integrated SB/Audio controller chip) or a separate PCI sound card ?

 Peete._

 

Well he said onboard silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yeah if it's coax S/PDIF he could be picking up noise from the PC.

 Necrolic - if you have the option try an optical input, it will electrically isolate the Compass from your PC. Also if possible, do you have any other (coax) S/PDIF sources? If so try that, if you're using coax from your PC and the sound doesn't occur with coax from other sources it would be a good bet that it's PC noise.


----------



## Necrolic

I just tried isolating it from the source, and it eliminated the sound, so it is picking up noise from the PC.

 Looks like I'm going to have to pick up an external soundcard. I was thinking about the M-Audio Audiophile 192.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just tried isolating it from the source, and it eliminated the sound, so it is picking up noise from the PC.

 Looks like I'm going to have to pick up an external soundcard. I was thinking about the M-Audio Audiophile 192._

 

you can try using the existing usb input for the compass


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just tried isolating it from the source, and it eliminated the sound, so it is picking up noise from the PC.

 Looks like I'm going to have to pick up an external soundcard. I was thinking about the M-Audio Audiophile 192._

 

If the computer is active, that is playing a file through the sound card routing it through your COAX and you stop whatever your media player is, does the static make sound immediately? I'm wondering where you came up with the idle statement?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well he said onboard silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah if it's coax S/PDIF he could be picking up noise from the PC._

 

Well I had to ask to make sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the computer is active, that is playing a file through the sound card routing it through your COAX and you stop whatever your media player is, does the static make sound immediately? I'm wondering where you came up with the idle statement?_

 

What I mean by idle is the amp actually needs to be left untouched but with the power on, no sound playing, for a period of time before the sound actually starts. The couple times I've noticed it have actually been after the PC itself has gone on standby right after I tapped the keyboard to put it back on, and continued until I played any sound.

 So no it does not immediately start after music stops playing.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I mean by idle is the amp actually needs to be left untouched but with the power on, no sound playing, for a period of time before the sound actually starts. The couple times I've noticed it have actually been after the PC itself has gone on standby right after I tapped the keyboard to put it back on, and continued until I played any sound.

 So no it does not immediately start after music stops playing._

 

Right, but if you stop the sound from playing the sound does not return, right away, correct? I'm getting at it may be either power saving or the S/PDIF un-syncs after a certain amount of time with no signal. 

 So if you can pause your music and not have it, it is a non issue. Or turn the volume down on the source and not hear it. It's related to something above and who cares.


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right, but if you stop the sound from playing the sound does not return, right away, correct? I'm getting at it may be either power saving or the S/PDIF un-syncs after a certain amount of time with no signal. 

 So if you can pause your music and not have it, it is a non issue. Or turn the volume down on the source and not hear it. It's related to something above and who cares._

 

No it doesn't come back if I pause it, hell, a windows sound will stop it.

 It's not a big deal, it happened a couple times yesterday so I got worried but hasn't happened today except when I purposely let me PC go to stand by while the amp was on.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No it doesn't come back if I pause it, hell, a windows sound will stop it.

 It's not a big deal, it happened a couple times yesterday so I got worried but hasn't happened today except when I purposely let me PC go to stand by while the amp was on._

 

I would say everything is working as designed.


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would say everything is working as designed._

 

Yeah, and I know now at least it has nothing to do with the Compass itself.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, and I know now at least it has nothing to do with the Compass itself._

 

Good Deal, Happy Ending!


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good Deal, Happy Ending!_

 

That's what she said!


----------



## Necrolic

Just checking, but do you guys think I would encounter the same issue through USB?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just checking, but do you guys think I would encounter the same issue through USB?_

 

Only one way to find out...

 Depends on what was causing it of course. I would disable all BIOS power saving and all OS Power saving and see if it happens. If it does, then it's proably the S/PDIF being idle causes the interface to turn down. If it doesn't happen again, then it's apower saving setting perhaps. Turn them on one at a time to try and reproduce the problem.


----------



## MadMan007

One thing I know about the USB input on the Compass is that it's not powered by the PC but rather by the Compass power supply, Kingwa told me this when I was burning it in. This is a good thing as it means cleaner power and less chance for PC noise.


----------



## jasonwc

I just purchased a used Compass as my first DAC/Amp. I read that "Bright" is the default setting but the specs on the GD-Audio site only shows Neutral, Soft1, Soft2, and Soft3 as the options. Is bright = neutral? 

 Since neutral is the jumperless setting, I assume I just need to remove the jumper(s), correct?

http://www.audio-gd.com/enweb/EARpic/Compass%20EAR.gif

 EDIT: After reading a bit more, it appears that "Bright" has replaced one of the Soft settings, and is the default and jumperless setting. "Neutral" is Jumper 1 (ON), Jumper 2 (OFF)

http://www.audio-gd.com/enweb/EARpic/manual.jpg


----------



## gilency

The first settings in your posting are from the original I believe pre-production Compass. The second ones are indeed the ones for the final version.


----------



## les_garten

I'm selling my Perfect cond Compass if anybody wants one. It is the "Final" version with your choice of HDAM. Looking for $250 Shipped CONUS.


----------



## jasonwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The first settings in your posting are from the original I believe pre-production Compass. The second ones are indeed the ones for the final version._

 

This is the unit I purchased -

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/so...9/#post6121172

 I take it from the front and back panel, it is indeed the "Final" version rather than the pre-production version with the "Ear Out", heh.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jasonwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the unit I purchased -

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/so...9/#post6121172

 I take it from the front and back panel, it is indeed the "Final" version rather than the pre-production version with the "Ear Out", heh._

 

You got the ever so "slightly" Pre-final version!

 I'm not sure there is any difference other than what the Jumper settings were called. I think the actual jumper settings are the same as far as component values and SQ.


----------



## jasonwc

How can you tell what version it is? (I haven't received the unit yet. I've just been going by pictures and the diagrams on the site.)


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jasonwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can you tell what version it is? (I haven't received the unit yet. I've just been going by pictures and the diagrams on the site.)_

 

Those PIX are of the final version that you posted, RE the sale thread. Just play around with the Jumper settings till you like it. I run mine with the jumpers out.


----------



## jasonwc

I was able to confirm that it is indeed the final version. The instructions on the reverse side of the top panel note the jumper settings as Bright, Neutral, Soft1, and Soft2 as in the final version. In addition, mine has the Earth HDAM.

 By the way, does anyone know how much power the Compass draws when idle?

 I read earlier in this thread that the Compass is a Class A amp and thus should draw the same amount of power idle as it does in use. This wouldn't surprise me as the unit is just as hot when it's idle as it is while in use.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

Ok, I'm freaking out here a little. Anytime I plug the DAC out of my Compass, in super mode, to my CMOY, I can only turn the pot so far (not very!) before it all becomes a distorted mess. The track itself is fine as I can use the Compass' amp to drive it up to ear bleeding volumes with no distortion. Is the compass to blame or the CMOY? I'm using the CMOY because I'm trying to trouble a SSMH I just built and want to know where the problem lies (I'm doing Compass DAC-out --> SSMH).


----------



## boomy3555

Are you trying to turn up the Cmoy volume or the Comapss volume pot? If you're turning up the Compass volume feeding the Cmoy, it may be too much input power for the Cmoy.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

I have it in Super mode, so the compass volume pot does nothing, since I'm using DAC-out. I'm turning the volume up on the cmoy. Thanks though.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ezzieyguywuf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I'm freaking out here a little. Anytime I plug the DAC out of my Compass, in super mode, to my CMOY, I can only turn the pot so far (not very!) before it all becomes a distorted mess. The track itself is fine as I can use the Compass' amp to drive it up to ear bleeding volumes with no distortion. Is the compass to blame or the CMOY? I'm using the CMOY because I'm trying to trouble a SSMH I just built and want to know where the problem lies (I'm doing Compass DAC-out --> SSMH)._

 

Use the DAC line level out and make sure the preamp toggle on the back panel is off. You are double amping the signal to the CMOY which is distorting like mad from it's input overload.

 If you are still having trouble post a pic of the back panel and the settings as well cabling and we'll get you sorted.

 Peete.


----------



## Beronj

Almost a year ago (p38!) I talked about with with the fine folk here (and confirmed by Kingwa) that my compass had a bad volume pot. (Wasn't there a batch of these?) 
 Not fancying the postage I've just been cracking on with it since then. Exam procrastination seems like a great reason to get round to having it fixed though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So what model of volume pot is used in the Compass? Any ideas where to get one in the UK would be helpful as well.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beronj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Almost a year ago (p38!) I talked about with with the fine folk here (and confirmed by Kingwa) that my compass had a bad volume pot. (Wasn't there a batch of these?) 
 Not fancying the postage I've just been cracking on with it since then. Exam procrastination seems like a great reason to get round to having it fixed though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what model of volume pot is used in the Compass? Any ideas where to get one in the UK would be helpful as well._

 

Here's what you want.

ALPS BLUE RK27 704t 25K Stereo Volume Pot / Control - eBay (item 160395732514 end time May-16-10 22:50:19 PDT)


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beronj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Almost a year ago (p38!) I talked about with with the fine folk here (and confirmed by Kingwa) that my compass had a bad volume pot. (Wasn't there a batch of these?) 
 Not fancying the postage I've just been cracking on with it since then. Exam procrastination seems like a great reason to get round to having it fixed though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what model of volume pot is used in the Compass? Any ideas where to get one in the UK would be helpful as well._

 

There were some with a soldering issue. You can have the top off and push down on the right front corner of the PCB and the sound will cut in and out. This can be fixed by reflowing the solder points on the underside of the board for the vol pot.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beronj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Almost a year ago (p38!) I talked about with with the fine folk here (and confirmed by Kingwa) that my compass had a bad volume pot. (Wasn't there a batch of these?) 
 Not fancying the postage I've just been cracking on with it since then. Exam procrastination seems like a great reason to get round to having it fixed though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what model of volume pot is used in the Compass? Any ideas where to get one in the UK would be helpful as well._

 

You can get the RK27 volume pot from RS Components I believe - that's where I've bought all my stuff from recently for an amp build. You can save on postage if there is a trade counter near you and you go and collect. I've been lucky, there is one a few miles from where I live. Let me know if you need the link to the product on the RS website if you can't find it


----------



## Beronj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There were some with a soldering issue. You can have the top off and push down on the right front corner of the PCB and the sound will cut in and out. This can be fixed by reflowing the solder points on the underside of the board for the vol pot._

 

This is exactly what happens. Only problem is I really don't have the skills to do that myself (don't fancy oven-roasting it, xbox 360 style) and there are no 'proper' hifi/electrical shops in Durham that I know of to do it. Cracking Engineering department at the Uni, but nobody I know there to do it for a beer or two...

 Currently working with a very carefully sized stack of lego (for NXJ robotics, honest) between the lid and volume pot.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beronj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is exactly what happens. Only problem is I really don't have the skills to do that myself (don't fancy oven-roasting it, xbox 360 style) and there are no 'proper' hifi/electrical shops in Durham that I know of to do it. Cracking Engineering department at the Uni, but nobody I know there to do it for a beer or two...

 Currently working with a very carefully sized stack of lego (for NXJ robotics, honest) between the lid and volume pot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Reflowing the Solder Points is not that easy. It's tight in there.


----------



## MadMan007

If I had to reflow it I'd probably dissasemble it as much as necessary...ttrying to do the reflow in the case would be a pita. Reflowing is an extremely easy task for anyone with basic soldering skills though, I'm sure there's someone at the University who can do it.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadMan007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I had to reflow it I'd probably dissasemble it as much as necessary...ttrying to do the reflow in the case would be a pita. Reflowing is an extremely easy task for anyone with basic soldering skills though, I'm sure there's someone at the University who can do it._

 

It's a little more than re-flowing, the joints are heated up 3 at a time and the Vol POT is worked into the board a little more. Hard to explain in text. But you just need to take the top and side panel off.


----------



## ScottieB

Hey all - been a while!
   
  So my input selector has gone all funky on me.  I use it a lot to switch between my Mac (optical) and PC (coax) - like daily - so no doubt it is just wearing out, but I haven't had it for that long!
   
  Anyway, when I switch to the center position (coax) it seems like it is not always sitting in place perfectly. Sometimes it is fine, but usually I get static that fades in and oout with music - like the selector isn't quite in place. If I touch it or wiggle it - even the slightest bit - the static gets worse and/or the sound cuts out completely. Sometimes if I switch to optical and then back to coax, it is fine - other times it is worse.
   
  This has been getting progressively worse the last few weeks. The optical position seems to be just fine. I don't use USB so I can't say there.
   
  I really don't want to have to ship this thing half-way around the world again - any thoughts?
   
  Thanks,
  S


----------



## les_garten

Does sound like it's kinda clapped out, doesn't it?


----------



## BmWr75

Posting to subscribe since this new BB software is busted.


----------



## Mad Max

LOL


----------



## Mad Max

Those of you using the DAC out, Line-in, or Preamp out a lot with the Compass, what is the condition of your jacks?


----------



## iwantsilence

hey guys just bought a audio-gd compass today but cant get any sound output out of it !

 i am using [size=100%]asus
	
[/size] xonar essence stx coaxial out from the spdif port to coaxial in of my audio-gd compass dac -> den output from the dac out -> warfadale subwoofer line out-> aktimate mini speakers ...

 am i doing anything wrong here ? i also enabled the super button but still no sound


----------



## les_garten

Quote: 





iwantsilence said:


> hey guys just bought a audio-gd compass today but cant get any sound output out of it !
> 
> i am using [size=100%]asus
> 
> ...


 


 1)  You sure it works?
  2) What is the source for the SPDIF?
  3) If it's a Computer, make sure the Sound Control Panel is set to Digital Out as default playback device
  4) Make your system as simple as possible for troubleshooting
   
  Like get a CD player with SPDIF out and a pair of headphones or earpiece.


----------



## iwantsilence

hi i thought i should update ... i tried with the usb and it is working flawlessly ... i tested the output from the coaxial output and there was no sound ...


----------



## les_garten

This harkens to one of the things I would like to see on A-GD's gear.  Some type of link indicator(LED) when digital has syn'd up.  Even better would be the rate that has sync'd.


----------



## iwantsilence

in fact i could even see red led flashing out from the coaxial port of my sound card ... sigh .. anyone have more ideas ?


----------



## Mad Max

You did press in the button with the _S_ in a square, right? (Super mode button)
  Then you can use the DAC output to your speakers as you mentioned.
   
  If you want to use the preamp out, you have to have the _S_ button unpressed and the preamp switch in the back toggled.  The _S_ switch is pushed in, then the preamp out signal comes from whatever is hooked up into the line-in.  The DAC output signal gets canceled, I think.
   
  How are you outputting the coaxial signal to the Compass, as far as software?  Are you sure you are using the output coaxial port and not the input if it has both?  Also make sure you have the digital input selector knob in the correct position when using one of the digital inputs.


----------



## les_garten

Quote: 





iwantsilence said:


> in fact i could even see red led flashing out from the coaxial port of my sound card ... sigh .. anyone have more ideas ?


 


 Make sure that Digital out in Windows control panel is set as default.  I would say this gives people the most problem. 
   
  Like I said before, do you have something with a known working digital out?  Like a DVD or CD player?  The computer complicates this a lot.
   
  Just because the Red LED is lit on the output does not mean it is passing an active data stream, get it?
   
  You could start by answering the questions I posed above earlier.
   
  Get your setup as simple as possible.  AS MENTIONED


----------



## iwantsilence

hi guys again .. optical out from my ps3 was also working fine ..so i should narrow down to my asus xonar essence stx and the dacs coaxial in .. probably something to do with drivers ? or maybe software .. the volume was also controlled by my speaker and not my dac ... is that how it suppose to work ?


----------



## Mad Max

DAC out has no volume control.  Preamp out uses the Compass for volume control.
   
  What are your options under _Playback Devices_?
  You can reach that panel by second clicking the speaker icon in your taskbar and selecting _Playback Devices_ or go _Start_ > _Control Panel_ > _Sounds_ > _Playback Devices_ tab.  If _Control Panel_ is not in your _Start_ menu, then go _Start_ > _Computer_ and at the top there is _Open Control Panel_.


----------



## iwantsilence

ok here are the options
   
  speakers - asus xonar essence stx audio device
   
  Digital output - asus xonar essence stx audio device
   
  Realtek HDMI output
   
  Speakers - High definition audio device
   
  Headphones
   
  Digital audio(SPDI/F out) - High definition audio device
   
  Speakers - USB audio device


----------



## les_garten

Most likely all your issues are with the settings in Windows Ctrol panel and the ASUS SW.
   
  Which was where I was going with my questions.
   
  If your Compass works with your PS3, then you have troubleshot the Compass
   
  Get it working and quit messing with it's settings...
   
  Hook up to the PC
   
  Then start troubleshooting the PC settings.
   
  Start with something simple, ie media player(not Foobar), playing a MP3 in repeat mode.
   
  Then start fooling around with your settings in any ASUS SW and the control panel applet.
   
  This is a common issue.
   
  Main thing, get the Compass settings worked out to make music with COAX IN first and don't change it's settings when you transfer it to the PC.
   
  If you have a Vulcan in your neighborhood, consult him, it's all Logic you know...


----------



## iwantsilence

Alright ! problem solved!! the solution was rather simple ... everything of the set up was correct .. in asus xonar centre all i did tick the spdif check box and volia
   
  guys thank for all ur support and prompt replys


----------



## Mad Max

Enjoy your music!


----------



## iwantsilence

Quote: 





les_garten said:


> Most likely all your issues are with the settings in Windows Ctrol panel and the ASUS SW.
> 
> Which was where I was going with my questions.
> 
> ...


 

 yea u were rite .. i am pretty bad at this .. was setting up this the entire night and couldnt get anything rite and was pretty frustrated .. it just seems to me everything was set the way i wanted and should work as it goes ... and neglecting the basics of trouble shooting
   
  anyway .. really ! allow me to thanks u guys once again !
   
  Taking ur initiative , time and patience in helping others out in a forum .. nothing was as helpful outside of this forum from my time i troubleshooted ..


----------



## EvanLikesFruit

I'm having issues with a feedback/buzzing sound coming from my compass when I use IEM headphones, specifically my SE420's
   
  Audio-gd isn't much help with this issue. They want me to send the whole unit back to china, which not only leaves me with no music but costs quite a pretty penny, especially once you consider the original cost of the unit. Here is an excerpt of an email I sent them explaining the isolation tests I have conducted to determine the issue.
   
   
*Causes Buzzing:*

 Placing unit in any location. Buzzing not from external RF noise
 Using "S" Super mode
 Earth HDAM
 Moon HDAM
 No HDAM
 Increasing gain makes buzzing slightly louder
 USB, COAX, and OPT produce buzzing
 Using no input produces buzzing
 Buzzing heard with sensitive headphones like Sure SE420 (In ear headphones)
 Different power cords
 
   
*Does not cause buzzing:*

 Unit turned off
 switching unit to Pre-Amp only mode (not using DAC)
   
  Any ideas people? Sorry it's an old thread... I started a new one and got absolutely no replies.


----------



## les_garten

Did you buy the Compass new?  Or used?
   
  Has it suddenly changed behavior?
   
  Did it work fine and then start buzzing?
   
  In the other thread you mentioned running it with the HDAM out?  Is that true?
   
  Are you sure you didn't put the HDAM in backward?
   
  Who did you buy the Compass from?
   
  Does it buzz with Headphones?
   
  What is the impedance of the IEMs?
   
  Could you have possibly dripped Fruit Juice in the case while it was running?


----------



## Mad Max

When did the buzzing begin?  Pictures of the DAC section may be a good idea if possible.  You didn't drip any fluids into the unit, right?


----------



## EvanLikesFruit

Quote: 





les_garten said:


> Did you buy the Compass new?  Or used?
> *Brand new*
> 
> Has it suddenly changed behavior?
> ...


----------



## les_garten

I would say those are pretty low impedance IEMs.  If they are high sensitivity as well, that would explain everything most likely.
   
  Do you have to have the volume very low to use them?
   
  If the Compass works with Headphones, I would say it is working.
   
  None of this has anything to do with the quality of the Compass, it is well established as being high quality.   There is no question of that.
   
  It's gain may be way too much for low impedance IEMs.
   
  The juice thing was a joke related to your username...


----------



## Mad Max

He should be hearing hiss, not buzzing with those IEMs.


----------



## EvanLikesFruit

Yeah, I really don't think it should be a buzzing noise. I can get regular noise when the gain is turned up, but these headphones also produce this buzzing noise that I really can't dismiss as normal. It doesn't help that audio g-d seems to be completely ignoring me, probably because I challenged the idea that I needed to send the whole unit at my expense back to china for them to diagnose the problem. Maybe that's necessary, but for the price of the compass I'd rather just cut my losses.
   
  Also, sorry I didn't catch that joke. I get it now


----------



## les_garten

It sounds like it works fine with headphones.  That question needs to be answered first.  If it works with headphones, then it would seem to be an incompatibility with your IEMs.  I never used mine with IEMs. 
   
  Maybe you can source some cans from someone and see how it does.
   
  When did it work right?
   
  For how long?
   
  Does it work with those cans it used to work with?
   
  The question is whether there is a change or if it is functioning as before, and it was never compatible with these IEMs?
  
  Quote: 





evanlikesfruit said:


> Yeah, I really don't think it should be a buzzing noise. I can get regular noise when the gain is turned up, but these headphones also produce this buzzing noise that I really can't dismiss as normal. It doesn't help that audio g-d seems to be completely ignoring me, probably because I challenged the idea that I needed to send the whole unit at my expense back to china for them to diagnose the problem. Maybe that's necessary, but for the price of the compass I'd rather just cut my losses.
> 
> Also, sorry I didn't catch that joke. I get it now


----------



## EvanLikesFruit

I used my friend's bose headphones and just got noise when I boosted up the gain. This leads me to believe it will work with the K701's, though I can't check until next week. It might just not work with the SE420 IEMs, but thats quite disappointing since they work fine with iPods and computer headphone jacks. The feeling I have is that the Compass is producing noise (buzzing) that it should not, but most headphones aren't sensitive enough to pick up this sound. In my mind that doesn't mean the IEMs are incompatible, that means the Compass is not functioning as it should (and detecting its malfunction requires highly sensitive equipment, the SE420s).
   
  Edit: As for when did it work, I do not know. I started using the SE420's about two weeks ago and have had the problem since then.


----------



## les_garten

You're making this hard to understand.
   
  I think you don't understand much about troubleshooting.
   
  Comparing an iPod to the Compass is ludicrous.
   
  The iPod can't run full range, full side headphones real well.  IEMs are designed for the iPod.  They are designed to be highly sensitive so they don't require much of an amp to drive them, for the most part in a generalization type of way.
   
  I'm attempting to elicit a history of your problem?  You're not making it easy...
   
  Most Computer jacks are pretty low power as well.  They are just a little opamps, not a full blown amp circuit, like the Compass.
   
  I don't believe you bought a brand new Compass from A-GD 2 weeks ago, did you?
   
  That means you have had the Compass for a while.
   
  Tell us the purchase date,  what you used it with, for how long, etc.  Divulge the whole sorted story, we want to hear it!
   
  When you say you hooked up Bose to it and boosted the gain up, what does that mean???
   
  Clarify, is it buzzing, or hissing.  Is it only doing it at high volume?  ETC  ETC
   
  I have a set of Denon D5000s.  If I run them thru my DV-337SE with no music and turn the volume up to 12:00, they buzz.  But listening to Music, They are very loud at 9:00.  There's no way you could listen to them at 12:00.  The buzzing comes from the fact that they are low impedance and the amp is Output transformerless.  It makes no difference because I don't listen to them with no input at 12:00.  I use this just as an example, not saying this is your problem.  It's not really a buzz, it's a hum...
   
  Hook up some decent headphones, play some music and tell us what's going on.
   
  There is something you are not telling us here.
   
  Draw out the whole history here.
   
  All you are telling us is that you hooked up IEMs 2 weeks ago and have a "buzz".  What happened up to then.
   
  If you don't tell us, we don't know...
   
_*Take your time*_ and draft a _*complete*_ response offline and then post it.  Pay attention to buzz, hum, hiss, right channel, left channel, both channels.  Levels, and can you listen to music with the IEM?  
   
  If you have a US phone number or Skype, I would be glad to help you interactively...  You can send all that PM if you so desire.
  
  Quote: 





evanlikesfruit said:


> I used my friend's bose headphones and just got noise when I boosted up the gain. This leads me to believe it will work with the K701's, though I can't check until next week. It might just not work with the SE420 IEMs, but thats quite disappointing since they work fine with iPods and computer headphone jacks. The feeling I have is that the Compass is producing noise (buzzing) that it should not, but most headphones aren't sensitive enough to pick up this sound. In my mind that doesn't mean the IEMs are incompatible, that means the Compass is not functioning as it should (and detecting its malfunction requires highly sensitive equipment, the SE420s).
> 
> Edit: As for when did it work, I do not know. I started using the SE420's about two weeks ago and have had the problem since then.


----------



## Mad Max

"boosted up the gain" = switched to high gain


----------



## les_garten

Additional info would be what are the specs on the Bose headphones?


----------



## Mad Max

Oh ho, Bose doesn't publish specs on their stuff, lol.  I could be wrong and they changed that recently, but yeah.  They are low impedance with moderate spl, don't know how much, and easily powered by any ipod.


----------



## EvanLikesFruit

Les_Garten,
   
  I apologize for confusing you with my previous posts. I will attempt to address your questions as systematically and thoroughly as possible in the hope that we might be able to determine the nature of the issue I am having with the Compass (Audio-GD is not replying to me anymore).
   
  I understand an iPod can't power full size headphones well, or really at all. I also understand IEM's are designed for a low output device like an iPod and do not need much to drive them. When I use the Compass to drive the IEM's I leave the VOLUME control at about 8:30 (if you were looking at a clock). I compared the Compass to the iPod and computer because both are not high end audio equipment and both do a better job reproducing music with the SE420's. The Compass, in my mind, should not produce any humming or buzzing no matter what headphones are used, if they are used at listening volume.
   
  You are correct that I did not buy a new Compass two weeks ago. I am fairly certain the model was discontinued a few months back. I paid for my compass March 30th, 2009. It probably arrived a few weeks later.
   
  When the Compass arrived I used it almost exclusively with my AKG K701 headphones. The Compass was always set to the lower of the gain options. I could never get the optical setting to work with the Compass, so I use the USB from my computer to deliver the digital signal.
   
  Here's an important part. I believe I used the SE420 IEMs with the compass at some point. I do not remember hearing the buzzing I hear now, though I might have just never noticed it since music drowns it out at normal listening volumes. I am to uncertain to say whether I heard it or not.
   
  As I state before, I had to send in the balanced to 1/4th inch connector I use with my balanced 701s, and thus, have been using the SE420 IEM's with the compass for the past nearly three weeks. I noticed the buzzing the first time I listened to music with the Compass.
   
  Allow me to clarify what the buzzing sounds like. The buzzing noise is just that, buzzing (or maybe a hum, I really don't understand there to be a difference between the two). Not static, not hissing, not noise. It is a buzzing that sounds like a medium frequency sound at a constant pitch. It is not piercing or low, but in the medium range of noises. It sounds like there may be an emphasis on the left channel of audio, but both channels have some buzzing. It is difficult to determine if one is louder than the other.
   
  Does this noise only occur at high volume? NO. As I have tried to explain before it occurs at ALL volumes, regardless of the gain setting and regardless of whether the VOLUME is turned up. It does appear to become slightly amplified when the volume is turned up, but never rises above an annoying whisper (still clearly audible, but not amplified like music).
   
  The Bose headphones I used I can't really tell you much about. They were just over the ear Bose nonsense that my roommate uses.  What I can tell you is that when I cranked the gain or volume or whatever it is called, the Bose produced a nice static hiss. The same static hiss you get with all headphones when the gain is increased. The Bose headphones raised the noise floor much higher than the K701's at the Compass's maximum volume however. They also raised the noise floor higher than the SE420's at the Compass's maximum volume. The Bose did not however reproduce the buzzing of the SE420's.
   
  I also used a no-name cheap pair of Sony earbuds I listen to when I go to bed, and they produced the buzzing/hum that the SE420's experience when plugged into the Compass. The buzz/hum was at a much lower level than with the SE420's however.
   
  Can I listen to music? Yes I certainly can listen to music. Can I enjoy music? That really depends. I ran across this browsing Head-Fi a few days ago. I apologize to the author for not remembering her name.
   
   
   
*Quote:*


> *Silence has been a fundamental building block of classical music composition for over hundred years. And pauses all have well defined lengths for a much longer time. The silence of a pause intends to present a different perspective to the just heard as it decays in the acoustic short term memory and generally throws back the listener's attention at himself.*


 
   
   
  The Compass buzz/hum completely destroys this experience and makes any music that employs silence un-enjoyable. The hum is still there with louder music, but difficult to detect because it is a much lower volume.
   
  As I said before, I have taken extreme caution with the Compass and have never damaged it in any way.
   
  Here is my laundry list of circumstances that produce the Buzzing/Hum:
*[size=10.0pt]Causes Buzzing:[/size]*

 [size=10.0pt]Placing unit in any location. Buzzing not from external RF noise[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Using "S" Super mode[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Earth HDAM[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Moon HDAM[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]No HDAM[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Increasing gain makes buzzing slightly louder[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]USB, COAX, and OPT produce buzzing[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Using no input produces buzzing[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Buzzing heard with sensitive headphones like Sure SE420 (In ear headphones)[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Different power cords[/size]
   
*[size=10.0pt]Does not cause buzzing:[/size]*

 [size=10.0pt]Unit turned off[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]switching unit to Pre-Amp only mode (not using DAC[/size]
   
   
  Regards,
  Evan


----------



## les_garten

See Inline, I hope this works, cause I hate this new Forum Interface.
  



> Les_Garten,
> 
> I apologize for confusing you with my previous posts. I will attempt to address your questions as systematically and thoroughly as possible in the hope that we might be able to determine the nature of the issue I am having with the Compass *(Audio-GD is not replying to me anymore).*
> 
> ...


----------



## EvanLikesFruit

Quote: 





les_garten said:


> See Inline, I hope this works, cause I hate this new Forum Interface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## les_garten

I apologize for confusing you with my previous posts. I will attempt to address your questions as systematically and thoroughly as possible in the hope that we might be able to determine the nature of the issue I am having with the Compass *(Audio-GD is not replying to me anymore).*
   
*You keep saying that, and it appears you are trying to bring pressure to bear here.*
*It's just frustrating when you type up a long, detailed explanation for a company and they disregard it. Thats all.*
*Long detailed explanations they have trouble with.  You need to send simple, brief, and clear communications to them.  You send them a bunch of paragraphs and it's too much for them.  You also shouldn't use contractions or idioms.  I read all my correspondence with them over very carefully to make it as simple as possible to comprehend and try to make sure nothing can be interpreted 2 ways.  I send my PM's like it was being written for a 6 year old.  I don't mean this in an insulting fashion.  I just try to make it easy for them to understand.*
   
  I understand an iPod can't power full size headphones well, or really at all. I also understand IEM's are designed for a low output device like an iPod and do not need much to drive them. When I use the Compass to drive the IEM's I leave the VOLUME control at about 8:30 (if you were looking at a clock). I compared the Compass to the iPod and computer because both are not high end audio equipment and both do a better job reproducing music with the SE420's. The Compass, in my mind, should not produce any humming or buzzing no matter what headphones are used, if they are used at listening volume.
   
*Not true, he can't make them work with everything.  Humming can be a sign of being overdriven.  Not saying that's for sure, but you're using a big piece of Hardware to drive IEM's.*
*Okay, maybe not. Maybe it is overdriven, but I find that hard to believe since it plays music with the Compass, just over top of a background hum.*
   
*Ok, let's simplify.  Let's say you get 10 more sets of headphones and they all play well.  Real headphones, that is.  What would you assume at that point?*
   
  You are correct that I did not buy a new Compass two weeks ago. I am fairly certain the model was discontinued a few months back. I paid for my compass March 30th, 2009. It probably arrived a few weeks later.
   
  When the Compass arrived I used it almost exclusively with my AKG K701 headphones. The Compass was always set to the lower of the gain options. I could never get the optical setting to work with the Compass, so I use the USB from my computer to deliver the digital signal.
   
*So, it worked fine one minute, you started using the IEMs and **they** buzz.  Doesn't matter that they don't buzz with a POS iPod opamp.  The real interest here is how they do with your 701s when you get them back working.  As far as the optical not working.  Don't take this the wrong way, but most people don't know how to switch the output of their soundcards.  I've been sent a number of pieces of gear that the optical was austensibly not working and it was a Windows Control panel issue or a SC software issue with being able to switch the output.  Not saying that is what is going, just something to consider.*
*I never meant to imply the optical is broken. It could be, but I agree that I probably just couldn't figure out how to switch the output. Then again, the computer said it was switched and was emitting light from the optical port so I have no idea.*
   
*When you turn on the computer, light comes out.  That doesn't mean there is any data in that light.  The light is just a light, an LED as it were.  Won't have any data on it till you set the SC to route data to it.  Light will always be there.  Unless you go out of your way, it will not be active.  VERY common problem.*
   
  Here's an important part. I believe I used the SE420 IEMs with the compass at some point. I do not remember hearing the buzzing I hear now, though I might have just never noticed it since music drowns it out at normal listening volumes. I am to uncertain to say whether I heard it or not.
   
*That of course would be an interesting fact to KNOW.*
*I wish my memory was better. What else can I say?*
   
  As I state before, I had to send in the balanced to 1/4th inch connector I use with my balanced 701s, and thus, have been using the SE420 IEM's with the compass for the past nearly three weeks. I noticed the buzzing the first time I listened to music with the Compass.
   
*You noticed it the first time you used it with the IEMs, not the 701s ever, Correct?*
*Correct.*
   
  Allow me to clarify what the buzzing sounds like. The buzzing noise is just that, buzzing (or maybe a hum, I really don't understand there to be a difference between the two). Not static, not hissing, not noise. It is a buzzing that sounds like a medium frequency sound at a constant pitch. It is not piercing or low, but in the medium range of noises. It sounds like there may be an emphasis on the left channel of audio, but both channels have some buzzing. It is difficult to determine if one is louder than the other.
   
  Does this noise only occur at high volume? NO. As I have tried to explain before it occurs at ALL volumes, regardless of the gain setting and regardless of whether the VOLUME is turned up. It does appear to become slightly amplified when the volume is turned up, but never rises above an annoying whisper (still clearly audible, but not amplified like music).
   
*You might want to look over any wire connection in the box and see if any wire looks loose or a cracked solder joint.*
*I took a good look at everything and did not see any wires or connections or transistors that appeared damaged in any way.*
   
  The Bose headphones I used I can't really tell you much about. They were just over the ear Bose nonsense that my roommate uses.  What I can tell you is that when I cranked the gain or volume or whatever it is called, the Bose produced a nice static hiss. The same static hiss you get with all headphones when the gain is increased. The Bose headphones raised the noise floor much higher than the K701's at the Compass's maximum volume however. They also raised the noise floor higher than the SE420's at the Compass's maximum volume. The Bose did not however reproduce the buzzing of the SE420's.
   
*So, the bose don't buzz and the 701s don't buzz, n'est-ce pas?  The place where hiss/noise occurs on a set of headphones will change with each set of different phones you use.  Has to do with the impedance and sesnsitivity.*
*I am aware of this. I suppose I am just dissapointed that the Compass introduces an "artifact" so to speak into the signal. As I have explained before, ALL signs point to the DAC circuit NOT the AMP. In my mind this means that driving the headphones to powerfully or any other amp/headphone incompatibility is a moot point. The DAC, which is a low level signal (as far as I know... thats why it needs amplified) is producing the buzzing noise. *
   
*Only with IEMs.  You have shown that this Headphone amp has a problem with Headphones.*
   
   
  I also used a no-name cheap pair of Sony earbuds I listen to when I go to bed, and they produced the buzzing/hum that the SE420's experience when plugged into the Compass. The buzz/hum was at a much lower level than with the SE420's however.
   
*I'm thinking that IEMs are not the strong suit of the Compass, nor really should they be.  It is called a Headphone amp after all.  Although, after I typed that, makes me remeber when the Chinese translation was EarAmp.  Which adds at least one layer of amusement.*
*I believe that if I used the DAC output from the compass to provide the source for a headphone amp that is compatible with IEM's the buzzing would continue. Why? I believe the DAC is causing the noise, NOT the AMP.*
*Let us know how that experiment works out.*
   
  Can I listen to music? Yes I certainly can listen to music. Can I enjoy music? That really depends. I ran across this browsing Head-Fi a few days ago. I apologize to the author for not remembering her name.
   
   
   
   
   
  The Compass buzz/hum completely destroys this experience and makes any music that employs silence un-enjoyable. The hum is still there with louder music, but difficult to detect because it is a much lower volume.
   
  As I said before, I have taken extreme caution with the Compass and have never damaged it in any way.
   
  Here is my laundry list of circumstances that produce the Buzzing/Hum:
*[size=10pt]Causes Buzzing:[/size]*

 [size=10pt]Placing unit in any location. Buzzing not from external RF noise[/size]
 [size=10pt]Using "S" Super mode[/size]
 [size=10pt]Earth HDAM[/size]
 [size=10pt]Moon HDAM[/size]
 [size=10pt]No HDAM[/size]
 *[size=10pt]This bothers me, because I have no idea what running a system with part of the circuit missing would do to it.   The fact that you know this fact, is cause for at least worry that you damaged it on my part. The HDAMs in themselves lend themselves to being plugged in halfway and backwards.  That is an issue with a piece of gear that encourages experimentation like the Compass does.[/size]*
*I will explain what running the system with a part of the circuit missing does. It eliminates a variable from the equation. IF, the Compass were to stop buzzing without the HDAM I would have to determine whether a) the HDAM is damaged (replace it with another HDAM) or b) the DAC cannot complete its circuit and is no longer outputting anything. What happened when I removed the HDAM is this: IT kept buzzing (so nothing changed). Great, at least I know the HDAM is not damaged.*
   
*Which brings me to my next point. Since you keep disregarding my assurance that I absolutely in no way, shape or form damaged the HDAM or reinstalled it improperly, let us assume I completely damaged it when I installed it. It stands to reason that since the humming/buzzing did not change with the HDAM missing, that the HDAM is irrelevant to this issue and it does not matter what condition it is in (except of course if I wanted to listen to music and not just the annoying humming noise, which I do, and have since reinstalling the HDAM).*
   
*None of your logic makes sense here.  Look at a HDAM.  It is a bunch of resistors, transistors, and capacitors.  You took those out of the circuit and fired it up?  Do that to your TV and see how it does?  The HDAM is part of the circuit.  You should ask KW if running without the HDAM would damage the DAC.  That would be a good question to know the answer to.  I don't have the balls to try it.  I also don't know how many times doing that experiment that you would get away with it.  I am not prepared to underwrite the cost of the experiment as you were.*
   

 [size=10pt]Increasing gain makes buzzing slightly louder[/size]
 [size=10pt]USB, COAX, and OPT produce buzzing[/size]
 [size=10pt]Using no input produces buzzing[/size]
 [size=10pt]Buzzing heard with sensitive headphones like Sure SE420 (In ear headphones)[/size]
 [size=10pt]Different power cords[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]Does not cause buzzing:[/size]*

 [size=10pt]Unit turned off[/size]
 [size=10pt]switching unit to Pre-Amp only mode (not using DAC[/size]
   
   
  Regards,
  Evan
   
*So, you should make sure it is broken.  **That's the first thing. **It is a headphone amp, does it work with headphones?  The fact that your IEMs are buzzing/humming does not prove there is a problem to me.  I don't know if you have noticed or not, but a common question on this forum about amps is  "how does  amp X work with brand X headphones".   Secondly, you might want to parse over the Compass threads.  I think there are two threads because the forum screwed up and I think a second was started.  There is a place in there where a mod had to be done related to Super Mode use, I think.  It might have been a hum issue.   I didn't  have the issue, so didn't pay much attention to it.  Third, are you asserting that A-GD is failing to fulfill their warranty provided when you bought the unit?  You are like at the 19th or 20th month of ownership and it seems they are saying they will fix it if you send it back, which I think was the original warranty.  I understand it is expensive to send it back, but you are insinuating they are not supporting their product, so make your justification for that.  It sounds to me that they said, send it back, we'll fix it.  That's what all companies do.  The issue is that "Large" companies in Asia have depots in many countries, A-GD hasn't progressed to that level yet.  But it really comes back to, you need to make sure it is broken in some fashion.  It may be just an incompatability with low impedance high sensitivity IEMs.  That would be the real question for the thread here.*
   
*I guess A-GD is being far to ambiguous for my liking. I don't want to ship the amp all the way to China to have them say "Works with our headphones, please provide return postage." They haven't seemed to take a word I've said seriously or into consideration or at least tried to have a conversation about it with me like you have.*
   
*I got rid of my Compass or I would try it out.  I didn't want to get rid of it, I just had too many other pieces of gear.  I liked the Compass, a lot.*
   
*At this point it seems like I'm at the end of the road. Maybe I'll buy a DAC that works with all types of headphones, not just ones that aren't sensitive enough to reveal it's design flaws.*
   
*As I asked above, where have they violated their warranty?  Additionally, you haven't proven anything is wrong with the gear except that it doesn't like your IEMs.  Get some real canz, see if it works.  Sell it if you don't want it, or send it to them for "repair" under warranty.  Seems clear as crystal to me.*
   
*Ohhh, and quit running it with the HDAMs out...*


----------



## EvanLikesFruit

Les,
   
  The fact of the mater is that something in the compass is creating a noise that is not part of the music. The noise goes away when the DAC board is not in use. The DAC is meant to convert digital information to an analogue signal. From this alone it seems that the DAC is creating this extra noise. Insofar as this is true, we have a problem. The DAC is not supposed to produce any noise other than what is provided for by the digital signal, let alone a very audible hum. Just because most equipment isn't able to detect this hum does not mean it does not exist.  
   
  You seem very quick to dismiss my criticism of the Compass. I can tell you like Audio g-d's products and the compass is no exception. Suspend your pre-concieved notions for a minute and look at what I am telling you is happening. Unless you really believe, despite everything I have told you, that the AMP introduces this sound and not the DAC, I think you will agree that the Compass is introducing a noise that it should not be. This might be a design flaw or it might simply be an issue with my unit, but I do not think it is reasonable to say there is no real issue to address. I may be misinterpreting your comments, but the sentiment I have gathered is that you feel I am doing something wrong by using the Compass with IEM's, not that the Compass is introducing a noise that should not be there. 
   
  Thanks for the help so far. It seems like I'm at the end of the line. As I said before, I can't justify sending the unit back to China to get "repaired', especially if Kingwa and the rest of Audio-GD are going to express similarly dismissive opinions.
   
  By the way, I noticed the noise before running the unit without the HDAM. It didn't get worse after running it with the HDAM out either. You may be skeptical, but until I see evidence that suggests otherwise I am inclined to believe the Compass did not sustain damage.


----------



## les_garten

Never mind...
   
  Sounds like you have it all figured out...
  
  Quote: 





evanlikesfruit said:


> Les,
> 
> The fact of the mater is that something in the compass is creating a noise that is not part of the music. The noise goes away when the DAC board is not in use. The DAC is meant to convert digital information to an analogue signal. From this alone it seems that the DAC is creating this extra noise. Insofar as this is true, we have a problem. The DAC is not supposed to produce any noise other than what is provided for by the digital signal, let alone a very audible hum. Just because most equipment isn't able to detect this hum does not mean it does not exist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Currawong

Les is being grumpy.   Plug it in as a DAC to another amp and tell us whether you still get buzzing.


----------



## EvanLikesFruit

I'll get back to you guys in the next few days. I'm wrapping up finals tomorrow and will see if the local Hi-Fi shop can volunteer the use of an amplifier or two.


----------



## voodoohao

Hi how is the Compass when plugged into a Darkvoice amp? Currently looking around for a DAC to improve my source ( My amp is plugged directly to my mobo's line out jack )


----------



## Mad Max

Should be good, but I think you should get an NFB-3 instead.


----------



## voodoohao

how much is an NFB-3 used going for?  I think I can't afford a brand new set haha


----------



## 55dsl

Hi I take this thread to ask  a response.
 I have a mac connected via optical to the compass, the compass connected to the output pre to the amp.
 Supermode off, output pre on.
 The DAC converter inside the compass works? or bypass
   
  many thanks


----------



## rioven

yes...but at dac-out rca. if you wish to use dac+preamp output...u have route from dac out to line-in then line-out to amp.


----------



## 55dsl

Quote: 





rioven said:


> yes...but at dac-out rca. if you wish to use dac+preamp output...u have route from dac out to line-in then line-out to amp.


 


  Ok ..yes but as you say the same thing.
   
  1 MAC > INPUT OPTICAL COMPASS > OUT PRE > AMP
  2 MAC > IMPUT OPTICAL > DAC OUT > LINE IN COMPASS > OUT PRE > AMP the sound is equal if you push the button on or off Supermode !!
   
  Thanks


----------



## Currawong

That's right. Super mode disconnects the DAC and headphone/pre-amp. So in Super mode, connecting the DAC out to the Line In with a pair of cables has the same effect as turning Super mode off.
   
  If you are using a digital input (optical, USB or coax), it is going through the DAC regardless, as a digital input has to be converted to analogue somewhere.


----------



## Chu

My compass has been a workhorse for years now, but something has gone wrong.  I can no longer get any audio output.
   
  My setup has been dead simple; Computer -> (USB) -> Compass -> Headphones (front output) / Speakers (rear output); switching between them with the Super button.
   
  Now, I am getting zero signal out of either output; even when I crank the volume as high as it will go.  My computer still detects the DAC though, when I power on and off the unit Windows reacts as expected.
   
  The most alarming thing though is, the unit no longer gets hot.  This leaves me to believe that there is a power issue somewhere in the unit.  The front power LED still works though.
   
  Any suggestions on what could be wrong?  I do have a multimeter to help.
   
  Worst case scenario though; I've been looking for an excuse to buy a Xonar.  This might be it.


----------



## Mad Max

The Xonar Essence One?  That's probably quite the upgrade.
   
  Open up the amp and take some good photos of how your Compass looks and post them here if you don't mind.  Hopefully the issue is a simple one.
   
  The single supply powering the USB and SPDIF receivers is most likely not one of the possible things that's faulty right now.
  Tell me what voltages you get at the following points circled in green:


----------



## Mad Max

The Xonar Essence One?  That's probably quite the upgrade.
   
  Open up the amp and take some good photos of how your Compass looks and post them here if you don't mind.  Hopefully the issue is a simple one.
   
  Also, tell me what voltages you get at the following points circled in green:


----------



## Chu

Thanks a ton for your help, I had about given up on this.  Sorry for taking so long to get a response out.
   
  I'm getting 0V across those points in the first picture (the one with the 4 caps in a square pattern) and 1.73V across the points in the second picture.
   
  Below as the pics for the three visible sections of the amp.


----------



## les_garten

Have you contacted Kingwa?
   
  He is usually pretty good with walking you through troubleshooting if you are a little bit handy with electronics.


----------



## Chu

Quote: 





les_garten said:


> Have you contacted Kingwa?
> 
> He is usually pretty good with walking you through troubleshooting if you are a little bit handy with electronics.


 
  I haven't yet, it honestly didn't occur to me.  All I did was check how much it would cost to ship back for repairs; and after picking my jaw off the floor decided that wasn't an option.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





chu said:


> Thanks a ton for your help, I had about given up on this.  Sorry for taking so long to get a response out.
> 
> I'm getting 0V across those points in the first picture (the one with the 4 caps in a square pattern) and 1.73V across the points in the second picture.
> 
> Below as the pics for the three visible sections of the amp.


 
   
  No, it is _not_ across, which i why I did not say across, you measure the voltage at EACH point individually, so your black/negative pin should only touch the nearby screw.  I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough.  If I misunderstand you and you got those voltages at each point, then your power supply is seriously $%^&'d.  None of the components look bad, so I assume that there's a faulty transistor somewhere or something like that.
  The voltages that you should get are approximately +15V, -15V, +3.3V and +5V from left to right, top to bottom from pic1 to pic2.
   
  Kingwa is willing to help over email without you shipping the unit back to him.


----------



## cel4145

Sorry to revive this thread, but there's a used Compass on Ebay, and I was wondering how the first generation Compass might compare to Audio-GD's current entry-level DAC/amp, the NFB-15. Not looking for descriptions of the sound quality type comparisons. Just wondering if the original Compass would be somewhat comparable to the NFB-15 in overall SQ. 

Thanks!


----------



## auvgeek

Bumping this because there's one for sale here on Head-Fi, and I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## les_garten

cel4145 said:


> Sorry to revive this thread, but there's a used Compass on Ebay, and I was wondering how the first generation Compass might compare to Audio-GD's current entry-level DAC/amp, the NFB-15. Not looking for descriptions of the sound quality type comparisons. Just wondering if the original Compass would be somewhat comparable to the NFB-15 in overall SQ.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
  


auvgeek said:


> Bumping this because there's one for sale here on Head-Fi, and I'm wondering the same thing.


 
  
  
 Kingwa has made any bad gear.  The Compass is a nice piece and I thoroughly enjoyed mine when I had it.   How much are they selling for?


----------



## auvgeek

$200 shipped (hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot by mentioning that). Like cel4145 said, I'm just not sure how it compares to Audio-gd's newer models like the NFB-15/11.
  
 Prolly belongs in my thread in the intro forum, but I'm curious how the OG Compass for that price stacks up against the 02+ODAC ($215) or Yulong D100 II ($315).


----------



## Mad Max

auvgeek said:


> $200 shipped (hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot by mentioning that). Like cel4145 said, I'm just not sure how it compares to Audio-gd's newer models like the NFB-15/11.
> 
> Prolly belongs in my thread in the intro forum, but I'm curious how the OG Compass for that price stacks up against the 02+ODAC ($215) or Yulong D100 II ($315).


 
  
 I doubt that those other units will sound any better.  I highly doubt that NFB-15 or 11 surpass the ol' '09 Compass, even Kingwa doesn't seem to think so.  The Compass 2 is what compares to the old Compass, or so he seemed to imply when I asked him some somewhat unrelated questions.  You could try asking him yourself, he's a nice gent'.


----------



## zeroibis

mad max said:


> No, it is _not_ across, which i why I did not say across, you measure the voltage at EACH point individually, so your black/negative pin should only touch the nearby screw.  I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough.  If I misunderstand you and you got those voltages at each point, then your power supply is seriously $%^&'d.  None of the components look bad, so I assume that there's a faulty transistor somewhere or something like that.
> The voltages that you should get are approximately +15V, -15V, +3.3V and +5V from left to right, top to bottom from pic1 to pic2.
> 
> Kingwa is willing to help over email without you shipping the unit back to him.


 
  
 I know it has been a few years but any updates on this. I just had mine die in the exact same way.


----------



## Chu

zeroibis said:


> I know it has been a few years but any updates on this. I just had mine die in the exact same way.


 

 Sorry, but I never got around to it.  I had new toys to play with, and my Compass has been sitting on a rack since.  I'm in need of another DAC/AMP now, so I'm going to actually get in touch with Kingwa and see what happens.  I did take the measurements that Mad Max asked for -- and all the voltages do come out correct so it's probably not the power supply.  I was also a little surprised to find out there is no fuse . . . or at least no fuse where I would expect one.
  
 Just wish I could find a way to ship it back for less than $60, if it comes to that.
  


mad max said:


> I doubt that those other units will sound any better.  I highly doubt that NFB-15 or 11 surpass the ol' '09 Compass, even Kingwa doesn't seem to think so.  The Compass 2 is what compares to the old Compass, or so he seemed to imply when I asked him some somewhat unrelated questions.  You could try asking him yourself, he's a nice gent'.


 
  
 Is this really true?  I was tempted to take the easy way out and just buy a NFB-11, but if there really is not much difference it really is motivation to stop being lazy.  Plus I'm hoping that there is an Amanero upgrade option soon.


----------



## les_garten

chu said:


> Sorry, but I never got around to it.  I had new toys to play with, and my Compass has been sitting on a rack since.  I'm in need of another DAC/AMP now, so I'm going to actually get in touch with Kingwa and see what happens.  I did take the measurements that Mad Max asked for -- and all the voltages do come out correct so it's probably not the power supply.  I was also a little surprised to find out there is no fuse . . . or at least no fuse where I would expect one.
> 
> Just wish I could find a way to ship it back for less than $60, if it comes to that.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Have you contacted Kingwa?
  
 $60 for a fixed Compass seems like a deal,  but I would contact him and see if he can help out with it.


----------



## Chu

les_garten said:


> Have you contacted Kingwa?
> 
> $60 for a fixed Compass seems like a deal,  but I would contact him and see if he can help out with it.


 
  
 I'm assuming $60 to ship it (confirmed on USPS.gov), plus $30 to get it back (based on rates for similar amps on their site), but yes that's still a "deal".  Pretty huge hassle though!
  
 I just sent an e-mail.  Will see what happens.
  
 Oh, something I found interesting.  Two years ago I wrote:
  


chu said:


> I haven't yet, it honestly didn't occur to me.  All I did was check how much it would cost to ship back for repairs; and after picking my jaw off the floor decided that wasn't an option.


 
  
 The shipping costs two years ago were around $160.  I don't know why it is so much cheaper now, but if it was still $160 + $30 I am still not really sure if it would be worth the trouble of sending it back versus just listing it for parts in the FS/FT forum.


----------



## les_garten

chu said:


> I'm assuming $60 to ship it (confirmed on USPS.gov), plus $30 to get it back (based on rates for similar amps on their site), but yes that's still a "deal".  Pretty huge hassle though!
> 
> I just sent an e-mail.  Will see what happens.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 He should pick up the tab for return shipping IMO.


----------



## Chu

les_garten said:


> He should pick up the tab for return shipping IMO.


 
  
 Yeah, I still have it in my head that Audio-GD is a small struggling company, when five years later they have a pretty nice market now.  Mine was one of the initial units that got destroyed by customs.  Between Kingwa setting such a low declared value on these amps to help with VAT and ruining the insurance value, the huge number of Head-FIers who got destroyed units, and the margin on each unit I was worried it would be enough to bring the company under.
  
 Really, they handled that incident better than many US audio manufacturers would have which is why I'm still willing to do business with them despite sitting on a bad amp.  Did Kingwa ever mention what sort of impact that incident had on the company as a whole?


----------



## les_garten

chu said:


> Yeah, I still have it in my head that Audio-GD is a small struggling company, when five years later they have a pretty nice market now.  Mine was one of the initial units that got destroyed by customs.  Between Kingwa setting such a low declared value on these amps to help with VAT and ruining the insurance value, the huge number of Head-FIers who got destroyed units, and the margin on each unit I was worried it would be enough to bring the company under.
> 
> Really, they handled that incident better than many US audio manufacturers would have which is why I'm still willing to do business with them despite sitting on a bad amp.  Did Kingwa ever mention what sort of impact that incident had on the company as a whole?


 
  
 I seem to remember they put them in padded envelops or something.
  
 He made it right though.


----------



## zeroibis

I did a bypass and it has been working great. I just turn down the volume to 0 when I shut the unit off so that I will not get any "pop" when I turn it back on later.
  
 FYI the issue with mine was apparently the UPC1237. I could just order up another and replace it if I ever wanted to but given the bypass works well and even if I do forget to turn my volume to 0 the pop is very quiet so I am not too worried.


----------



## Chu

zeroibis said:


> I did a bypass and it has been working great. I just turn down the volume to 0 when I shut the unit off so that I will not get any "pop" when I turn it back on later.
> 
> FYI the issue with mine was apparently the UPC1237. I could just order up another and replace it if I ever wanted to but given the bypass works well and even if I do forget to turn my volume to 0 the pop is very quiet so I am not too worried.


 
  
 Just finished a bunch of back & forth with Kingwa, and it is the same issue -- the μPC1237 chip needs to be replaced.  I am guessing this is a common failure.
  
 On eBay it looks like it's $12 for a new chip from a US seller, $7 for a pulled chip from a US vendor, tons for $2ish from Chinese vendors with different markings than the NEC chips, and $4 for a chip with the same markings from a Hong Kong vendor that claim it's genuine and in new condition.  I'm going with the $4 chip and just wait the 2 weeks it takes to get here.  Also, that daughterboard the chip is on doesn't seem to want to come out after unscrewing it -- is this just old wires that lost their plasticity or is there something (the headphone jack?) attached to the case soldered to the board?
  
For future reference, this is how you diagnose:
  
 1.  Short the following two points *with the power off*.  If you do this with power on, you run a good risk of damaging whatever is connected to the output.
  

  
 2.  Turn the unit on, and see if the amp is "working" again.  If it is . . .
  
 3.  Take the following measurements.  I used one of the four screws in the picture that attach the card to the case as my voltage reference.  Also, given the quality of my multimeter, I would not be surprised if these values are as high as 10% off. 
  
 I am not sure exactly what the correct measurements are, but given the following measurements Kingwa was 90% sure the chip was at fault:


----------



## les_garten

Glad to see Kingwa still supporting a great product.


----------



## zeroibis

The 2 that I shorted were different I shorted to the resisters on either end. (ie the one to the left of the one that you did in your image)
  
 In my case prior to the short I found that under the correct conditions I could amp the hell out of the signal with other amps and confirm that sound was actually passing though the compass just very very quietly. (so in other words something in the unit such as that bad chip was applying too much resistance on the line)
  
 I got to say after being forced to only use a MK1 and my motherboard DSP for a few weeks I was reminded how great the sound from the compass really is all over again.


----------



## Mad Max

chu said:


> Just finished a bunch of back & forth with Kingwa, and it is the same issue -- the μPC1237 chip needs to be replaced.  I am guessing this is a common failure.
> 
> On eBay it looks like it's $12 for a new chip from a US seller, $7 for a pulled chip from a US vendor, tons for $2ish from Chinese vendors with different markings than the NEC chips, and $4 for a chip with the same markings from a Hong Kong vendor that claim it's genuine and in new condition.  I'm going with the $4 chip and just wait the 2 weeks it takes to get here.  Also, that daughterboard the chip is on doesn't seem to want to come out after unscrewing it -- is this just old wires that lost their plasticity or is there something (the headphone jack?) attached to the case soldered to the board?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Where you are getting 14.28V I am getting 0.68V.  The rest are about the same for me.


----------



## Chu

mad max said:


> Where you are getting 14.28V I am getting 0.68V.  The rest are about the same for me.


 
  
 The measurements I posted were for a _broken_ amp where the chip is defective.  One of those measurements is going to be suspicious -- assuming your amp works I assume that's the test point that is driving Kingwa's conclusion.
  
 I asked Kingwa for the correct measurements, and how to remove that daughterboard since I was having so much trouble figuring it out.  He didn't respond with the correct measurement -- but did say that board is not removable and to cut off the legs of the old IC and solder the new IC onto the legs of the old one.
  
 Anyone have some good advice for the best way to do that?  I have an idea in my head but want some input for people who've done more soldering than is necessary to build a Cmoy.  My biggest fear here is having too much heat on the leg when trying to solder the new IC (or wire or socket) to the old legs, and ruining the solder joint on the other side of the PCB that the old leg is attached to.


----------



## Mad Max

I was telling you so you know what the measurements should be as Kingwa no longer knows, I'm assuming.
  
 The PCB can be lifted to reach the underside after removing the four screws and disconnecting it from the headamp board.  You should just barely be able to reach the chip's legs.  Or unscrewing the transformer will allow you to reach the underside easily, I think.
  
 If you go with cutting the old chip off then make sure you use excess solder flux to protect the new chip from your iron's heat (most important!).


----------



## les_garten

chu said:


> The measurements I posted were for a _broken_ amp where the chip is defective.  One of those measurements is going to be suspicious -- assuming your amp works I assume that's the test point that is driving Kingwa's conclusion.
> 
> I asked Kingwa for the correct measurements, and how to remove that daughterboard since I was having so much trouble figuring it out.  He didn't respond with the correct measurement -- but did say that board is not removable and to cut off the legs of the old IC and solder the new IC onto the legs of the old one.
> 
> Anyone have some good advice for the best way to do that?  I have an idea in my head but want some input for people who've done more soldering than is necessary to build a Cmoy.  My biggest fear here is having too much heat on the leg when trying to solder the new IC (or wire or socket) to the old legs, and ruining the solder joint on the other side of the PCB that the old leg is attached to.


 
  
  
 I don't see an IC in that PIC?  Can you describe where it's at in the PIC?


----------



## Mad Max

The one surrounded by five resistors and a diode.


----------



## les_garten

mad max said:


> The one surrounded by five resistors and a diode.


 
  
 Can somebody get a low angle shot from the side of the diode to show how much working room there is?


----------



## Chu

les_garten said:


> Can somebody get a low angle shot from the side of the diode to show how much working room there is?


 
  

  
 For reference, 8 legs 0.1" (2.54mm) apart, with the entire IC being 0.8" (20.32mm) wide.
  
 I asked on another forum how they would go about with this repair, and I like their suggestion a lot.  Cut off the IC, and then remove the legs one at a time using a soldering iron while holding the leg with needle nose pliers.  Cleanup with braid, then just solder the new IC on the "wrong" side of the PCB.  I didn't even consider that it was fine just soldering to the back instead of the front.  Are all "holes" on a single layer PCB vias?


----------



## les_garten

chu said:


> For reference, 8 legs 0.1" (2.54mm) apart, with the entire IC being 0.8" (20.32mm) wide.
> 
> I asked on another forum how they would go about with this repair, and I like their suggestion a lot.  Cut off the IC, and then remove the legs one at a time using a soldering iron while holding the leg with needle nose pliers.  Cleanup with braid, then just solder the new IC on the "wrong" side of the PCB.  I didn't even consider that it was fine just soldering to the back instead of the front.  Are all "holes" on a single layer PCB vias?


 
  
 You could do it that way, but desoldering has it's own issues/dangers.  If there is a board underneath you could drop solder on it shorting something out.  Why can't you get the board out? Can't yo just desolder all the wires?  Do you have the IC?  How long are the leads?


----------



## Chu

les_garten said:


> You could do it that way, but desoldering has it's own issues/dangers.  If there is a board underneath you could drop solder on it shorting something out.  Why can't you get the board out? Can't yo just desolder all the wires?  Do you have the IC?  How long are the leads?


 
 When Kingwa said the board was not removable, I just left it at that.  When you remove the screws that mount it to the standoffs, it feels like there is something solid besides the connections near the Neutrik jack keeping it in place.  I didn't investigate further.  When I actually get the replacement IC (it's still in the mail) I might take a look at it from the transformer side and see what is keeping it mounted.
  
 The leads should be 0.126" (3.2mm) long


----------



## les_garten

chu said:


> When Kingwa said the board was not removable, I just left it at that.  When you remove the screws that mount it to the standoffs, it feels like there is something solid besides the connections near the Neutrik jack keeping it in place.  I didn't investigate further.  When I actually get the replacement IC (it's still in the mail) I might take a look at it from the transformer side and see what is keeping it mounted.
> 
> The leads should be 0.126" (3.2mm) long


 
  
  
 If you built a CMOY you can do this.  Didn't KW say to cut off the IC and solder leg to leg?


----------



## Chu

les_garten said:


> If you built a CMOY you can do this.  Didn't KW say to cut off the IC and solder leg to leg?


 
 Went back to check the originally e-mail, and what he specifically said was "You just rock the UPC1237, broken its pins, then solder the new one on the board."  I think I might have interpreted that incorrectly.


----------



## les_garten

chu said:


> Went back to check the originally e-mail, and what he specifically said was "You just rock the UPC1237, broken its pins, then solder the new one on the board."  I think I might have interpreted that incorrectly.


 
  
  
 Even better.
  
 If RF interference was a problem I think he would mention it.
  
 I'd go for it.
  
 1)  Clean old pins and Use Flux
 2) Use kester eutectic solder
 3) Clean up flux well
  
 Strange that an IC has gone bad...


----------



## MarChi

does anyone known that es9018 dac module will compatable with compass 384


----------



## Chu (Jul 5, 2020)

Hate to necro a thread this old, but seems the most appropriate place to put it.  BTW, just as a follow-up from the previous time I necroed it, I think the diagnosis the IC was bad was correct.  I installed a socket with the new IC in case that ever happened again, and the amp has been flawless the last couple of years.

Needed a new from-scratch headphone rig for a brand new setup, splurged on a RME ADI2-DAC, and the difference between that and the original Compass are really surprising.  Not all of them flattering for the RME.

I am wondering if there were any measurements published for the original compass or the discreet op-amps?  Or the output impedance of the headphone jack?  I have scoured both this and the old Compass thread, as well as the web and archive.org, and have found nothing!


----------

